# Browsing soap pics



## newbie

I was just browsing soap pictures and thought I would post a few of my favorites. There are some very talented soapers in Germany! A couple were pinned from their equivalent (it appeared) of this forum but I couldn't find who made them. Another came from someone's blog, "Kicking Dirt's [email protected]@ one day at a time". She makes some great designs on her top layer. I have also learned that butterfly swirls are just not in my repertoire.

The one was pinned as a soap but is actually glass. However, if someone could make that from M&P, they'd be famous!!!! I love it.


----------



## doriettefarm

Thanks for the soap  newbie! I love that first pic . . . it's like the cactus-flower version of a butterfly swirl.


----------



## CaraBou

Those are gorgeous.  Sent me straight back into another steady hour of pinterest.  Why oh why does soap affect me so??

Here is one of my favorite pins, soapspiration for March's "landscapes" challenge, created by Camamu Soaps.


----------



## Saponista

The first one reminds me of Cala lillies.


----------



## Logansama

The artistry some people put into their soaps just blows me away.


----------



## newbie

Oh WOW! That moonscape one is fantastic!!!! Off I go to look some more.

CaraBou, can you post the link to that soap? I can't find it. I can't blow up your picture to see more detail and I can't find the pin!

Do you think that person just got that out of a batch? The soap next to it doesn't look like a landscape or even an attempt at one. Can you imagine cutting and finding that when you didn't intend it? I'd wet my pants. And what if she had cut differently and that was hidden and you never saw it? That would be a tragedy.


----------



## CaraBou

The original post is at http://camamusoap.com/products/black-beauty-soap 

I suspect it was a one hit wonder, based on the other bars posted there.  But even so, it's flippin' cool, and yes, I'd be like a puppy on paper too!

Are you going to try to soap that glass art for your showcase swap?  C'mon, you can do it!  I love that top piece with the eye staring at you - it reminds me of an octopus!


----------



## TVivian

I'm obsessed with these.


----------



## jules92207

I am switching from Youtube to Pinterest...much better results!


----------



## OliveOil2

OMG Newbie I can see an eye in the second to the last soap! They are all beautiful, I can't imagine making something like that, for now I am happy with a few colors, I keep doing drop swirls and spoon swirls. There are some very talented people making soap.


----------



## CaraBou

jules92207 said:


> I am switching from Youtube to Pinterest...much better results!



Oh, there's room for both addictions.  But you can view pics a lot faster, and with no stickblending noise to annoy you 

Lots of people have soap boards on pinterest, so it can be pretty entertaining.  Plus, you can install a web browser extension so that you can easily pin photos that you find outside of pinterest.  I want to be better about pinning the original photos/posts so that the soapmaker gets credit for their own work, but I must admit it is much easier to re-pin items that someone else already pinned (i.e., not their soap).


----------



## jules92207

Exactly... I was getting a little tired of the stick blending on Youtube. And goodness yes I love cutting pics but I can't believe how many videos are JUST of cutting. I want to see you make it first!

I think I might be in the wrong state of mind for soaping tonight.


----------



## newbie

I saw that eye and I love it. I may have to ferret that person out and buy a piece of their glass just because it's cool. I tried to count how many lines you'd have to pour to make a soap like the glass art and it's......a lot. At least 20, I think, fewer if you used mica in oil for some of the shading between lines. It would be so flat and 2D though compared to the glass. I don't know if I could make the leap. In M&P though, it would be so cool. 

I love both the soaps you posted TViv. The top one looks all M&P. Getting that kind of shading and light effect and the sheen from the micas...that would be the draw of M&P for me. The second one- what delicate lines. Really beautiful.


----------



## TVivian

I thought of trying to recreate that orange and white one with CP and only use M&P for the clear un-colored lines.


----------



## Ellacho

Wow~They are absolutely beautiful! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## CaraBou

TVivian said:


> I thought of trying to recreate that orange and white one with CP and only use M&P for the clear un-colored lines.



I had that same thought TViv.  No reason why it can't be done!



newbie said:


> I saw that eye and I love it. I may have to ferret that person out and buy a piece of their glass just because it's cool. I tried to count how many lines you'd have to pour to make a soap like the glass art and it's......a lot. At least 20, I think, fewer if you used mica in oil for some of the shading between lines. It would be so flat and 2D though compared to the glass. I don't know if I could make the leap. In M&P though, it would be so cool.



After seeing your blue flame video, I know you can work with 20 lines.  And I disagree that it wouldn't look good in cp.  You just need some of TViv's attitude.  C'mon, try it, please??

TVivian, here's a different slant on a stacked soap, also kinda cool.  Obtained from Soap Is Beautiful at http://www.soapisbeautiful.com/archives/2959036898


----------



## rainycityjen

A post for me! I have a Pinterest board with 750 pins on it and counting ... no recipes or liquid soap or MP pins, just pure pretty soap photos ...

Here are some of today's favorites:
Goji Berry natural colorant soap by Naturelle






Bird of Paradise soap by layla on Etsy:


----------



## jules92207

Saponista said:


> The first one reminds me of Cala lillies.



Yes! Calla Lilies are my favorite and I didn't see it till you wrote that! Makes me like it even more now!


----------



## newbie

WHY in the name of all that's holy do I let you bait me, Carabou? I have learned the hard way that glass and soap are not equivalents at all, although one can inspire the other, surely, but to reproduce what you can do in glass...well, that is annoyingly difficult. I kind of hate you, Cara, and I kind of hate myself for letting myself follow you down the primrose trail. Bah!


----------



## CaraBou

Atta girl, newbie!  It'll be fun (at least for the rest of us), we promise


----------



## Saponista

What is your Pinterest name rainycityjen? I will follow u, I have a similar board too.


----------



## rainycityjen

My name is rainyjen and the board is Sope.


----------



## jules92207

^^Following!!


----------



## Saponista

Cool I just followed you I'm claireedmunds83


----------



## newbie

Today's browsing.

First had Miniseifen as the pin. Second is from a German soapmaker (again) by the name, which means Dream of Summer soap,  and the third has no reference. Apparently I'm in a colorful mood.

My glass imitation is a travesty of the 70's complete with avocado, harvest gold, orange and brown. It's too soft yet to unmold but it should be firm enough by tonight. Will post pics.


----------



## doriettefarm

newbie said:


> Today's browsing.
> 
> First had Miniseifen as the pin. Second is from a German soapmaker (again) by the name, which means Dream of Summer soap,  and the third has no reference. Apparently I'm in a colorful mood.
> 
> My glass imitation is a travesty of the 70's complete with avocado, harvest gold, orange and brown. It's too soft yet to unmold but it should be firm enough by tonight. Will post pics.



Love the swirls and color combo in the first pic!  newbie you have to share pics of your 70's nightmare soap.  I may be a '72 model but I still love the earthy colors so bring on the avocado/harvest gold/brown!


----------



## jules92207

newbie said:


> Today's browsing.



Your killing me.

And the Brown Avocado soap sounds awesome to me!


----------



## newbie

My 70's soap is finally out to get some air and that seems to develop the colors more so I will ry to post some pics this evening. I just got a new computer and have to try to find the disc so I can import from my camera. Hopefully I can dig it out. Otherwise I'll just use photobooth.


----------



## doriettefarm

newbie said:


> My 70's soap is finally out to get some air and that seems to develop the colors more so I will ry to post some pics this evening. I just got a new computer and have to try to find the disc so I can import from my camera. Hopefully I can dig it out. Otherwise I'll just use photobooth.



Dear Goddess of Soap - please let newbie find her disc so photos of the fabulous 70's soap can be uploaded . . . my NYE will not be complete unless this happens, Amen!


----------



## newbie

Stuck with photobooth which totally overexposed them but it's all I have for now. Now before you say that they are fine, you should know that I made 17 colors for this and laid down line after line of soap, each color at least 3 times, if not 4, so minimum of 50 lines of #$&ing soap. For all that time and effort, I should have stellar soap, STELLAR, but all I have is mediocrity. And what looks like 6-8 colors. Seriously makes me want to shoot myself.


----------



## OliveOil2

Newbie, you can't say that isn't beautiful soap! You have extra high standards because you are used to making very complicated works of art. I can show you some ugly soap if you want, seriously I can understand being unhappy that more colors don't show after all of that work. But some of us will never have the talent or patience to make what you consider mediocre.


----------



## jules92207

I am going to first say it is a nice soap, but I can understand for the effort feeling like it doesn't reflect the time and effort put into it. But I do like it, very fun! And I get the glass effect, very cool.


----------



## newbie

I think it is more the patience issue than talent. I think there are many talented soapers here, and everyone, with practice, will become talented. I also think people underestimate their talent. However, patience to mix up 17 flipping colors of soap and lay them out, well, not everyone will do that. How can you not have high expectations when you try it? If you didn't, there would be zero motivation to put the time into it. It can lead to disappointments though. 

Yes it is nice soap, but it isn't 2-3 hours kind of nice. Julie, you hit the nail on the head. It's nice but not nice enough for the price. And it's fine to acknowledge that.

PS. I have plenty of ugly soap in my basement! You can't be in this without some ugly batches.


----------



## OliveOil2

Newbie, I think I have a clearer understanding of what you had invested in this soap, and I wouldn't be able to lay out or even plan 17 colors. I am always in awe when I see your soap, and I think that I really didn't understand how much work goes into each one.


----------



## CaraBou

Seventeen??  Holy mackerel, you are your own league!!  I actually started laughing when I read that, because it is so far beyond what I would have considered doing myself; it is unfathomable.  But of course that was before I saw the pic,  which mellowed me out like all really cool soaps do.  That second bar is stunning with the fine gradations and contrasts, and I can't wait to see better pictures of it. As a soapmaker, I get it that it didn't satisfy your expectations, though clearly you did a lot of things right.  I know it's not so easy to just do differently next time what you think strayed you this time.  But I know it makes you better and better, and created that whole 'nother league.


----------



## jules92207

Yes, it isn't a matter of something went wrong or you didn't execute an amazing soap because it is beautiful and very well done. I too love the contrast, the second pic is my favorite too as the wispy lines explode across like a star or explosion. But I totally get that when you plan something so extravagant and it doesn't deliver that in presentation it fails to reflect the commitment and thought you put into it. Us fellow soapers clearly understand and appreciate it's beauty that much more.


----------



## newbie

Back to pics!

I am feeling in a simpler mood today. Probably because I'm stupid tired from having to get up at the crack of dawn to get my kid from the airport. No fun NYE for me. 

By:
Soaping 101

Off Artfire but made by?

Nizzy moulds

Vobium


----------



## jules92207

Those are all so elegant. I love them. That kitty is so cute!


----------



## doriettefarm

Love the kitty embed . . . my mom would go nuts over it!  And the square soaps look edible even though the shape isn't my favorite to use I can still admire the pretty!  

newbie - your 70's glass soap actually reminds me of milk glass (more opaque than translucent).  I know it wasn't the look you were going for but still think it turned out very nice!  I can totally feel your pain on mixing 17 colors and being disappointed with the outcome.  Last time I tried a 'fancy zebra swirl with just 4 colors' it got thick and blobby before I could get it in the mold . . . I was so bummed that I haven't tried again.


----------



## newbie

Yeah, there are times when it doesn't work out and it just deflates your ballon. Ah well. That leaves you open to try another technique!

I'm not big on the cube either. Too chunky and doesn't feel good in my hand, but it's an attractive cut for show.


----------



## Lbrown123

Wow newbie! Love those! All the picture are nice. I don't have a like button on my phone but I LIKE!


----------



## newbie

https://www.facebook.com/WhiteOakCreekSoapCo/timeline

This person makes beautiful soap. They are a person after my own heart, with flame soap!


----------



## lionprincess00

You know, I looked at their fb pg and saw these flames and _immediately_ though of you lol! More pics. I need to do some looking and posting, don't I!


----------



## Dahila

Now I am depressed,  I do not have enough time on the earth to learn it.  They are breathtaking soaps


----------



## newbie

Don't be depressed! No one can learn everything in short order. Over time, we all learn more and more to do.

This place, Jabones de Casa has some pretty nice soap.


----------



## jules92207

Amazing! I can only hope to achieve that kind of beauty.


----------



## hlee

These are all incredible looking soaps.

How did they do that wispy blue one in post #46 do you think?
 It's so pretty.


----------



## newbie

That sort of pattern can be from a spoon swirl and with the color on one side, I think they may have done a spoon but at a thinner trace to get such fine lines. Spooned the color only on the one side and white on the other. That's my guess anyhow.


----------



## jules92207

I could see that approach, yes, good eye Amy.


----------



## hlee

newbie said:


> That sort of pattern can be from a spoon swirl and with the color on one side, I think they may have done a spoon but at a thinner trace to get such fine lines. Spooned the color only on the one side and white on the other. That's my guess anyhow.



Thank you. I will give it a swirl!


----------



## newbie

Pics, hlee! We can add you to the page!!!


----------



## newbie

In light of the upcoming butterfly swirl challenge, I was browsing through butterfly pictures for color combination inspiration when I realized I might be perusing the wrong species. I went for moths instead. Nature is quite incredible. Oh to be able to manufacture anything quite as beautiful!


----------



## jules92207

I think moths are just as cool... I like the idea of a moth soap! Reminds me of my favorite book, Prodigal Summer by Barbara Kingsolver.


----------



## CaraBou

Look at the size of that thing!  Atlas moth native to SE Asia.  Very cool!


----------



## seven

i am sooo enjoying this thread! great source of inspirations those pics


----------



## newbie

Oh, I'm glad to hear it! I was more or less amusing myself and thought I might be self serving to keep posting good soap, but heck, who doesn't enjoy looking?

I love the earthiness of the first soap, made by Beacon Creations. I love the oils in mica of the second one made by Infusions and I would love to know what the inside of the soap looked like.


----------



## jules92207

^^Me too, that bottom one looks so cool. Love the earthy goodness of the top one too - rustic and homey. Very cool soaps. 

I need to figure out how to post ones I find... I have seen some really cool soaps lately!


----------



## newbie

I screen shot them and then load the screen shots up. It works well.


----------



## CaraBou

This is an old favorite of mine, the Apollo Soap by Kevin Devine / Devinely Designed.  Though it might be a little prickly in the shower, lol.  You can see him make it at http://www.pinterest.com/pin/568368415444365534/


----------



## newbie

I like it but I see what you mean. Is it soap on the top or petals? If I were using it (versus looking at it), I think I would trim that off so I wouldn't look like I'd been through a coffee grinder after washing. Nice design though!


----------



## Logansama

OliveOil2 said:


> Newbie, I think I have a clearer understanding of what you had invested in this soap, and I wouldn't be able to lay out or even plan 17 colors. I am always in awe when I see your soap, and I think that I really didn't understand how much work goes into each one.



I don't even have space in my house to lay out 17 colors! Not to mention the skill, stamina or patience. Kudos!


----------



## newbie

Small dixie cups is the key, the 3 ouncers. I almost always make a 28 ounces of oils batch so I don't need massive bowls for each color. You can fit a LOT of 3 ounce Dixies on a counter!!!


----------



## jules92207

^^I have been thinking about those cups since your first video. They seem perfect.


----------



## snappyllama

Here are a few bars I just love... I just realized I must be in the mood for spring. 

Handmade in Florida - her butterfly swirls are amazing!






Newt & Fig - love the simplicity and clarity of the colors





Punkthandwerk - it's in German and I have no idea about them other than their soap is lovely!  Google translated this as Noble Goat!





Soaps and Fantasies (french) - I love how elegant this one is...


----------



## newbie

I'm not convinced the google translation is correct on the german one. Handwerk I'm sure must mean hand made. I have to find out what Punkt means.

Zahida's soap makes me want to eat it. A very dab hand at colors and designs, for sure. I ADORE the last one!!!! Like raindrops hitting the pavement or a pond or a topographical map (i have a secret love of maps). I love the fine blue rings and how even they are. Looks simple (but probably not to make) and stunning.

Dixie cups are the best. I use 3, 5 and 9 ouncers. They aren't good for holding oil for days but for mixing and pouring various amounts of soap, they are so easy and you can squeeze the rim to make a spout to direct the soap. Once you're done, you can stack them and throw them away. That's not ideal necessarily but compared with washing numerous small batter-covered containers, it's is probably the more environmentally friendly option.


----------



## lionprincess00

Newbie I LOVE mayas work at infusions! She's bookmarked on my phone;-) so delicate and Japan shows so perfectly in her work. Big fan here.


----------



## newbie

It's strange. I did a google search on this picture and the only thing that comes up are pins and people who've pinned it to general soap making tutorial pages. Can't find the maker. However, i love the soap. Looks like sherbet.


----------



## jules92207

Mmmmm...that is nice! To bad the maker is a mystery. It's beautiful!


----------



## newbie

AMy Warden found another butterfly swirl and posted it for the challenge in the video section.


----------



## jules92207

Oh my gosh... Seriously?! Why can I not GET this?! So gorgeous.


----------



## snappyllama

And she makes it look sooo easy on her videos...


----------



## newbie

Love the stone soap and the packaging really caught my eye in the second picture. Third picture made me think of you, TVivian. Your embeds look just as creamy and delicious, if not more so. I left the names in because I knew I'd forget them as they are in German and the middle one, the labeling is from schoenenseife.de

And I found out Punkt can mean dot, as in dot com, period, the end, etc...


----------



## Saponista

I wonder how many goes she had to make that perfect butterfly though? I bet there are a lots of not quite perfect identical logs she made before achieving that exact pattern.


----------



## snappyllama

Newbie, thanks for the heads-up on the German!  I love those soaps you posted, but especially love the packaging! I would buy what I'm guessing is a protein shampoo (purple and red) just because I dig the illustration.


----------



## newbie

Oh, no doubt it took a number of goes to get a good butterfly like that, or she got a good one soon in. It's very difficult to reproduce because of the drop swirl; who pours the same way twice? and you'd have to do the same pattern of hanger swirling each time and it takes a number of times to produce the muscle memory to do so. Still, it's very pretty. I also see the soap that's slightly blurred in the background would not make as good a butterfly because the colors don't come to the edge of the bar as they do in the butterfly pictured. Without the color at the edge, it looks kind of disconnected.

The upper left soap is a cucumber facial soap, the upper right is a patchouli soap (that one is pretty easy to get), the lower ones are shampoo bars.


----------



## jules92207

A friend told me my neon monster reminds her of this artist -
http://petermax.com/


----------



## newbie

I guess we should all get some sunglasses before we get our swap boxes!!!!

Geometry today. Pretty amazing.


----------



## jules92207

Oh wow. That is very unique. What talent! I am super impressed.


----------



## newbie

I absolutely love the kind of abstract nature of this soap and how it captured wisterias so very well. Really fantastic. Image search shows only who has pinned it but not its source.


----------



## jules92207

I swear this one is someone here. I feel like I have seen it on the forum before. Or I have just been browsing soaps too long now and they are blending together...

Its truly a gorgeous soap and I agree, it looks just like wisteria.


----------



## xraygrl

Beautiful!


----------



## ozarkscents

newbie said:


> AMy Warden found another butterfly swirl and posted it for the challenge in the video section.



Where is the video section? Can't seem to find it.

Terry


----------



## lionprincess00

ozarkscents said:


> Where is the video section? Can't seem to find it.
> 
> Terry



When you sign up for the soap challenge on the great cakes soapworks page, you get an email with special access to the video tutorials. If you choose to not enter the contest, after the contest ends, you can pay a small fee, I believe, and get the tutorial for reference. 
If you signed up for the contest and can't access the video, contact Amy and she can help you out.


----------



## newbie

Jules, if you find the maker, let me know. Google didn't find the image anywhere other than on pinterest but that doesn't mean it isn't someplace else.

Today's pic. The brown and white swirls look like they have to be CP. I have not seen an M&P soap swirled like that, but maybe it can be. Pretty ingenious!


----------



## Saponista

Really like this soap, but the blog post is in Spanish and can't translate it on my iPad. I wonder how they did the swirl? Anyone got any ideas? 

http://arte-jabon.blogspot.ca/2014/06/jabon-cremoso-de-almendra.html


----------



## RhondaJ

Saponista said:


> View attachment 11695
> 
> 
> Really like this soap, but the blog post is in Spanish and can't translate it on my iPad. I wonder how they did the swirl? Anyone got any ideas?
> 
> http://arte-jabon.blogspot.ca/2014/06/jabon-cremoso-de-almendra.html



Looks like a hanger swirl to me, they just laid down a bit of color in the spots they wanted it then used a hanger to swirl it around


----------



## hmlove1218

Just found this on on Pinterest. It's made by Handmade In Florida


----------



## Cactuslily

I've seen lots of handmade in Floridas soaps on YouTube. So beautiful! Wow! Amazing talent. 
I'm a bit jaded on Pinterest, because I've found that many pics are photoshopped. Why anyone would do that I don't know. It's like cheating on a test. No personal satisfaction that I can imagine. Sometimes, it's the imperfection that makes things beautiful. That's what I tell myself anyway.


----------



## newbie

I saw a picture someone had photoshopped but it was badly done. I think everything I posted is legit, or at least it looks like it.

Tomorrow's soap today, in case I don't get a chance to post it. 

Oh, that luscious deep red color....I want it. I wonder if it bleeds and if not, where in the world did they get it? Anyone have something like it?


----------



## jules92207

Oh I want it too... Wow.

I think I need to do some color shopping.


----------



## newbie

THese two by Puro. THe skull cracked me up.


----------



## snappyllama

That skull is cool, but the teeth freak me out. I don't think I would want to encounter that staring back at me in the middle of the night with his non-eyes. Eek!

Those tiles are adorable though.


----------



## Obsidian

newbie said:


> Tomorrow's soap today, in case I don't get a chance to post it.
> 
> Oh, that luscious deep red color....I want it. I wonder if it bleeds and if not, where in the world did they get it? Anyone have something like it?



merlot mica from BB is similar but a bit more red. I bet adding a little blue would produce that nice burgundy.


----------



## jules92207

It's the kind of burgundy I imagine madder root powder would make but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## lionprincess00

My merlot mica from bb doesn't soap anywhere close to that! It, in high amounts, soaps out mauvy pink. Can you get it that dark, because I'd love to know how much you add to do it! 
Side note, when I got it it had moisture in it, and the texture was obviously off for mica. Yet another problem I've had from them, unfortunately.


----------



## newbie

Holy mackerel. 154 people signed up for the butterfly challenge. 

Deep red- maybe a red mica with black added?


Just beautiful. Looking for maker.

A "making of" the geometry soap

Aleppo Fort Knox 
















This is good for inspiration and for looking for/at color combos that might work.

http://travelthroughpictures.com/photo-items/groovy-soap-bubble-photography/


----------



## hmlove1218

Ok, so it's not soap, but I saw this at my hairdresser's shop and couldn't help but think it would make a beautiful soap design.


----------



## newbie

Love that deep color! It's similar to the deep red one but with more purple/blue to it.

This is interesting. It's a single peacock. The top one looks like it could have been poured into the top of the mold but the bottom one and the way it trails up... swirled that way? 






Another unusual but interesting way to look for color combos that work and patterns.


----------



## newbie

I love both of these, for different reasons. Simple in ways but not in others.


----------



## seven

Omar IS my soap GOD! he is soooooo very talented my jaw always dropped every time i browsed his soap blog! i can't get enough of his stamps, i just want them all


----------



## Saponista

Everything he touches turns to gold!


----------



## seven

^^^

yup!

and another thing i like about Omar, he almost always share his techniques, even step by step. like this one here.... he graciously shared a step by step picture tutorial:







valentine is coming, i so so want to make a soap like the above. there is even a clear tutorial on how to make it. the question is: can i? LOL! tried soap carving once, ugh it was so **** hard. Omar made it looked so easy with his string carver whatever tool. in reality: not so 

click if you are brave enough to try


----------



## newbie

His lines are always so crisp, clean and smooth. Makes it looks easy but that is a sign of true craftsmanship. Trying it oneself make it apparent!


----------



## TVivian

Agh! His work is so beautiful! And so frustrating!!!


----------



## newbie

Soap by Elena. This may be all M&P or may be M&P shreds in CP but either way, I really like the effect. 






100% worth a visit to this page.

http://www.pinterest.com/source/seifee.blogspot.com/


----------



## JuneP

*Can't wait to watch the video!*



newbie said:


> AMy Warden found another butterfly swirl and posted it for the challenge in the video section.


Exquisite design and gorgeous color combination.


----------



## newbie

Love the pour.


----------



## jules92207

newbie said:


> 100% worth a visit to this page.
> 
> http://www.pinterest.com/source/seifee.blogspot.com/



Oh my gosh... Exquisite.


----------



## snappyllama

I love all these soaps. It really gives me so much to aspire to.


----------



## newbie

Nice color combo 






I don't find that many butterfly presentations. This one doesn't look hugely like a butterfly but it's fun to look at the patterns.


----------



## jules92207

Agreed. Those are some wonderful colors!


----------



## Dana89

I love looking at these pics but they also make me feel so not-worthy. I would be embarrassed to put a pic of my soaps next to these. 
Those soaps are mocking me! lol


----------



## nframe

Dana89 said:


> I love looking at these pics but they also make me feel so not-worthy. I would be embarrassed to put a pic of my soaps next to these.
> Those soaps are mocking me! lol



That's how I feel too.  It makes me feel incompetent but I still love to look at those pictures.


----------



## newbie

Now, this we can relate to. You know someone would have been bummed about the crackle but this is a great example of how it can work for you. I think it looks great, antiqued and cool.

It takes a lot of practice to get good at this. And it's fun to see others' ideas and especially ones you can put your own twist on.


----------



## biarine

I love that style very unique


----------



## seven

newbie said:


> Love the pour.




I love this one. I dont know how to make it though


----------



## lenarenee

seven said:


> I love this one. I dont know how to make it though


 
I'm trying to figure that out too; 6 separate color in the pot swirls, with the dark layer applied first...then maybe two colors poured at the same time to make the wave?  That's the best I've come up with so far, and I know it's not correct because the in the pot swirls don't come out so U shaped.


----------



## Dorymae

Looks like 3 colors layered then hanger swirled down only.  There are a few spots where they raised the hanger but for the most part down through the bottom and up the side.

I wonder if the glycerin rivers were intentional or if they did them by accident - and if on purpose how they achieved it.


----------



## seven

lenarenee said:


> I'm trying to figure that out too; 6 separate color in the pot swirls, with the dark layer applied first...then maybe two colors poured at the same time to make the wave?  That's the best I've come up with so far, and I know it's not correct because the in the pot swirls don't come out so U shaped.



i seriously have no idea, lol... my ITP never came out that lovely. i'm thinking some kind of light hanger swirls involved? there is no way that half S shape was created just by pouring. or maybe i am missing a technique here? geez dunno, lol...


----------



## lenarenee

seven said:


> i seriously have no idea, lol... my ITP never came out that lovely. i'm thinking some kind of light hanger swirls involved? there is no way that half S shape was created just by pouring. or maybe i am missing a technique here? geez dunno, lol...


 
Well, I do think that the soap was made with quite a bit of luck....that wave
in the center I thought was made by  having two columns of soap poured at the same time into the darkest color.

I didn't think about a hanger swirl....going to have to take another long, hard look...!


----------



## seven

lenarenee said:


> Well, I do think that the soap was made with quite a bit of luck....that wave
> in the center I thought was made by  having two columns of soap poured at the same time into the darkest color.
> 
> I didn't think about a hanger swirl....going to have to take another long, hard look...!



ya know, you might be right... maybe there was some luck involved 
i remember the time when i was studying close and hard the butterfly swirl for the first time. thinking there might be a special kind of pouring technique before you take on the hanger, only to find out it was pretty random drop swirls.


----------



## lenarenee

Butterfly. Not even on my radar. Maybe in another year. I can drop swirl like nobody's fool, but can't do a decent itp swirl to save my life!


----------



## hmlove1218

Dorymae said:


> I wonder if the glycerin rivers were intentional or if they did them by accident - and if on purpose how they achieved it.



I dunno if they did it on purpose or not, but I achieved glycerin rivers by pouring a soap and putting it on the freezer until it set up (about 6 hours). Then I took it out of the freezer and put it in a 150*-170* F oven for for a bit to force gel.

I had originally planned.not to gel, just after it set, I changed my mind and wanted to gel it because I had a few micas in it and I wanted to deepen the colors.

Can this be repeated? I have no idea, but that's the only time I got glycerin rivers.


----------



## newbie

I think seven was talking about this soap, not the crackle one. WE may all be talking about two separate soaps. This one, in the picture, was all pour and no hanger, I am nearly 100% certain of that. I've had soaps come out similarly just with pouring.


----------



## biarine

Very nice colour


----------



## newbie

Love the strong colors in the one and the leapfrog feeling in the black and white one. Nice soaps by Evie!


----------



## Dorymae

newbie said:


> I think seven was talking about this soap, not the crackle one. WE may all be talking about two separate soaps. This one, in the picture, was all pour and no hanger, I am nearly 100% certain of that. I've had soaps come out similarly just with pouring.




Ah yes that is a drop swirl for sure.


----------



## newbie

This is well done, with how it looks as though the white top is slowly breaking up and dropping through the black.


----------



## seven

by Auntie Clara's

her soaps are amazing! this particular one looks very delicate with all the patterns made from the plastic dolly. look at the border b/w black and white, how on earth did she manage this ---> |-|-|-|-| jagged line?


----------



## Saponista

I love her too, think she is probably my favourite soap maker as I admire her style as well as her technical ability. She always photographs her soaps beautifully too. I love the dark backgrounds she uses.


----------



## seven

oh yeah, her photography skills are superb too! always a feast to my eyes looking at her pics


----------



## jules92207

She is certainly one of my favorites too. Amazing.


----------



## doriettefarm

seven said:


> by Auntie Clara's
> 
> her soaps are amazing! this particular one looks very delicate with all the patterns made from the plastic dolly. look at the border b/w black and white, how on earth did she manage this ---> |-|-|-|-| jagged line?



I wonder if she poured the bottom layer and put a piece of bubblewrap on top to create the jagged line?


----------



## hmlove1218

That looks a little too perfect to be bubble wrap to me, but I could be wrong. I was thinking that it was possibly carved, or she had something possibly on the bottom of her mold to make the black layer. Like she poured the black layer, let it sit up, then carved it, or flipped the bars over (if there was something on the bottom of her mold), then poured the white layer. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Dorymae

I believe she made a white top pouring only half way, the mat encrusted with the black batter was in the mold already. Let that set up, unmolded, then cut off the bottom with a deep toothed wave cutter, or like tool. Without removing the mat!  Now it went back in the mold to be covered in black batter. Then when that set up she could unmolded and remove the mat to reveal the entire design. 

That is my take on it anyways.


----------



## newbie

Such gentle-looking soaps.


----------



## jules92207

Those are very elegant. I love them.


----------



## newbie

Best use of ash I've seen to date.


----------



## Saponista

That is one beautifully designed soap bar! I wish I had that much creative vision!


----------



## jules92207

I agree, once in awhile ash just works. This is one where it totally works.


----------



## newbie

Bleeding colors can work as well. I like this with the glow around the pink swirls.


----------



## jules92207

I like that one too. It's very delicate the way the pink just blushes out.


----------



## newbie

Such an excellent M&P soap.


----------



## kisha

Wow! I love the sunset colors on that one.


----------



## jules92207

newbie said:


> Such an excellent M&P soap.



Oh wow!!! That is an amazing soap! I can't even begin to imagine how to make something like that.


----------



## newbie

Have to put it up. I could look at this all day.


----------



## Rowan

Wow, that is one beautiful butterfly, the colours are amazing.


----------



## hmlove1218

Holy wow... that is amazingly gorgeous!


----------



## navigator9

On page eight, at the very bottom, in the picture from the pasitoapasito website, the beige, black and orange soap.....I've long admired his soaps, but I just noticed something.....the edges. They don't look sharp, like they've been cut, and they don't look beveled either, they just look......soft. How does he do that??? The man is a wizard, for sure.

OK, maybe I'm weird, but as much as I admire amazing swirls and fancy techniques......I'm really drawn to these soaps, they just make my heart flutter. They look sooooooo creamy. http://www.aureana.es/#h=741-1422142462651


----------



## newbie

I don't know how he is polishing his edges but I know if I rinse a soap well when it is still young (that is to say not very cured at all), the edges will soften up like that because the soap "melts" quickly in water. He may bevel them and then rub them smooth, perhaps?

Natural soap and simple soaps are very attractive. Well, pretty much all types of soap are attractive, really. I will have to post one I found that is very simple but the one detail is cool and the texture/look of the soap is incredibly appealing.

Small detail which is beautiful and that texture!


----------



## navigator9

newbie said:


> Small detail which is beautiful and that texture!



Oh wow, that looks like smooth and creamy fudge.........I want a bite!!!


----------



## newbie

I found these on the German soap making forum:

http://www.seifentreff.de/galerie/kaffchen-gefallig-nachgedunkelt-t20930.html

Lucy made the coffee soap. I LOVE how the middle came out.

Chameleon made the soap with the kid stamps. I get a huge kick out of them.


----------



## jules92207

Love the kids!


----------



## newbie

A great place for color inspiration:

http://www.lialeukinterieuradvies.nl/search/label/pink


----------



## jules92207

^^Nice. I need some pink inspiration after getting all those pinks from Nurture. I haven't really worked with micas yet so kinda overwhelmed.


----------



## newbie

I got mine too and then what did I do? I made a soap with one of the pinks I already had. I feel a little lost with them all as well. I made a soap last night trying for a red, combining poppy red with just a touch of red vibrance, so we'll see how it comes out. Not fire engine red but so far it seems like a nice bright red.

Spin Swirl, made by Dandelion Seife. I love that person's stuff.

Here's the youtube link to the only video I can find about spin swirls, so I think this is the originator of it. 

[ame]


----------



## snappyllama

newbie said:


> Spin Swirl, made by Dandelion Seife. I love that person's stuff.
> 
> Here's the youtube link to the only video I can find about spin swirls, so I think this is the originator of it.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wiF_udFPvcA



That's really neat... another swirl to add to the list!


----------



## jules92207

newbie said:


> I got mine too and then what did I do? I made a soap with one of the pinks I already had. I feel a little lost with them all as well. I made a soap last night trying for a red, combining poppy red with just a touch of red vibrance, so we'll see how it comes out. Not fire engine red but so far it seems like a nice bright red.



Oohh nice! Yes I was also matching them up to see which would make a good bright red. That poppy is a perfect start, I think. I don't have red vibrance but I think I am going to try raspberry red with the poppy red.


----------



## snappyllama

Make sure to post them! I'm starting to build my mica wish list


----------



## navigator9

newbie said:


> Spin Swirl, made by Dandelion Seife. I love that person's stuff.
> 
> Here's the youtube link to the only video I can find about spin swirls, so I think this is the originator of it.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wiF_udFPvcA



The ingenuity of soapmakers is astounding! Dandelion is one of the most prolific soapers on the net. And she does such beautiful work.


----------



## Sonya-m

I really like this one, love the swirl and the colours


----------



## jules92207

See I could do something like that with my pinks to really see each one side by side! Tilted zebra?


----------



## jade-15

jules92207 said:


> ^^Nice. I need some pink inspiration after getting all those pinks from Nurture. I haven't really worked with micas yet so kinda overwhelmed.



I like design seeds - but I browse them on pinterest.  They give me some different colour combos idea.

http://design-seeds.com/

Also just pinterest for soap inspiration


----------



## jules92207

^^Totally following now. Thank you!


----------



## newbie

Oh, I love the design seeds site! Thank for posting it.

I like this swirl. Don't see such a good spiral very often. 






I really like this. I think it's a great use of crackle, having it juxtaposed with the solid black. 






From bonsaiseifen blogspot


----------



## TVivian

I really want to do that spiral! There's a local soaper here who manages to get them in one type of her bars. It's the way she pours and I'm dying to learn it!


----------



## newbie

A very lovely floral pattern. 






I see spirals in this pour and love the owl eye look. DOes your spiral pourer use a loaf for the ones she makes, TVivian?


----------



## Saponista

I really like the way this blogger used the design seeds swatches as inspiration. The soap she made at the bottom of the page turned out beautifully too. I don't have the patience for that many embeds! 

https://infusionsblog.wordpress.com/2014/07/18/julys-soap-challenge-using-botanical-colorants/


----------



## newbie

Well done and very fancy.


----------



## jules92207

Oh wow. That is very impressive!


----------



## newbie

Speaking of embeds-


----------



## seven

omar's soaps are always very smooth on all sides and edges, i am totally in awe every time i look at them. 

love the spin swirl video!


----------



## newbie

Very nice idea for individual bars! 






*wow.*


----------



## jules92207

Oh my goodness. That is incredible.


----------



## newbie

This person has the swirls down. And an interesting way to do tops!


----------



## hlee

This thread is making me feel seriously inadequate :-(


----------



## newbie

Me too. You should see the crap I've made recently. Still, if someone else can get this good, then so can we all, surely!

I LOVE this.


----------



## jules92207

Oh I like that one too! Like marble.


----------



## snappyllama

That's got to be MP... surely that's MP...


----------



## doriettefarm

The swirly orange one is awesome! Wish I could get the orange-patchouli batch I'm making tonight to turn out like that! 

Newbie - planning to use your tussah silk in the batch tonight . . . any tips?


----------



## Sonya-m

Gorgeous!!


----------



## newbie

I think the orange swirly one is CP but I can't tell if it was made in a slab or a loaf. I was thinking slab at first but now I'm not certain.

This is a great combo.


----------



## jules92207

Oh yes... I like that one. Spirulina powder you think for the green? Mine always looks kind of speckled like that. Which is giving me an idea... 

Edit - maybe that's just glitter.


----------



## newbie

To me it looks like the speckles are in the soap. I thought maybe with the swirling, it looks like some were added to the white but they come from the green soap. It's possible there's glitter on top as well but I don't see anything reflecting light.

Kind of full circle. This one reminds me of the first one I posted.


----------



## Lbrown123

seven said:


> by Auntie Clara's
> 
> her soaps are amazing! this particular one looks very delicate with all the patterns made from the plastic dolly. look at the border b/w black and white, how on earth did she manage this ---> |-|-|-|-| jagged line?




I did a try at it.


----------



## snappyllama

Nice!


----------



## jules92207

Lbrown123 said:


> I did a try at it.



Nice job!!!


----------



## newbie

You'll have to post how you did it!

Lovely color combo.


----------



## jules92207

Agreed.


----------



## newbie

Love how the colors blend a bit.


----------



## jules92207

Now that is no ordinary rainbow. I love it. Very unique.

I think I have a mental block, most of these designs I just can't even fathom how it comes to be. It is amazing!


----------



## Rowan

I must admit I can't work out how half of them are made either! I do love this one with the colour blend. Wish I was this talented!


----------



## Lbrown123

newbie said:


> You'll have to post how you did it!
> 
> Lovely color combo.



Newbie I was not sure if you meant my attempt but I cut up a silicon dish drying mat to fit in my mold and did what someone suggested in an earlier post. Poured a half soap, unmold then remove the mat and flip. Pour the top half then start a new half in my other mold. It's kind of fun!


----------



## newbie

Yes, BBrown! I meant you and how you did your soap.

Similar colors, very different soaps!


----------



## newbie

Nail art- polish designs on water are another place to get design ideas. Red pic is of nail polish, other is of soap.


----------



## newbie

Oh, now this is cool!


----------



## jules92207

I love it!  One of mine I made this weekend is actually similar, not quite this awesome, but similar.  I did a twist on a tilted zebra and got something like this.


----------



## newbie

I like the pattern inside but what i love the most is the top, how they carried that pattern through to the ribbon on the top of the soap.


----------



## jules92207

Yes, the ribbon is awesome. Very cool top.


----------



## newbie

Overall well done.


----------



## jules92207

Wow. Incredibly intricate. Beautiful work.


----------



## newbie

Nice design!


----------



## jules92207

Wow, that is so modern. Very clean. Nice!


----------



## newbie

You should post your zebra with a twist in the photo section, Jules. I'd like to see it.


----------



## jules92207

Ha ha! I just posted it before I read this. I swear Newbie you read my freakin mind sometimes!

I should add I was going to give a shot out to you from your previous post about being free from challenges and finally getting to play with your own designs. This is what happens when all the challenges are over...start having fun!


----------



## jules92207

newbie said:


> You should post your zebra with a twist in the photo section, Jules. I'd like to see it.



The wasabi lime was the tilted zebra with a twist.


----------



## newbie

Heading over to photos next!

Going on with the green theme:


----------



## jules92207

Oh man...that is so cool!!!


----------



## doriettefarm

Very interesting take on the rod-shaped embeds, I like!


----------



## newbie

Still green, although I didn't realize it until just now.


----------



## jules92207

Loving the green.


----------



## newbie

Very pretty and I love the saturated colors.


----------



## newbie

I have to post this one too, since I was on a green theme. It's been sitting waiting for me to post for a while. 

When I first saw this, I realized I would never have chosen these colors and don't find them particularly attractive but I find this soap completely caught my eye for the right reasons. I like it and I would buy it, too! It reminds me to try things that I might not ordinarily consider because it can be far better than one would think!


----------



## biarine

Nice colour one of my favourite


----------



## snappyllama

While we are on a green kick, I think this is adorable. The eensy-frogs!


----------



## newbie

A different take on embedding and framing soap. I think this would pop a bit more with a black frame, but that's just personal opinion. I like the curvy shape.


----------



## jules92207

I actually agree, black would be better. But very creative.


----------



## newbie

Love the webby look of this one the side.


----------



## CaraBou

kewl man... it sucks me in and mesmerizes me


----------



## newbie

Ombres by Shieh


----------



## Dorymae

I love the webby one, not to sure about the one with the sticks sticking out the top, but it was certainly well done.


----------



## newbie

Yes, the spikes in the soaps is something I've seen a number of times- not certain if it's all the same soaper or not. It can work well. THe best I've seen was the absinthe one- that was an excellent design (personal opinion of course).

I love the blues! And the M&P bar is a lot of fun.


----------



## newbie

Red and black for today. Those are some nice reds. Wonder if they bleed.


----------



## lionprincess00

Think I've seen the blue, and my goodness I love it!


----------



## newbie

Splendid color blending and a pastel layer soap which reminds me of the sherbet soap.


----------



## newbie

I need to post this one on Valentine's day. All pinky and red!


----------



## jules92207

I love this one, and the pastel one. Very cool.


----------



## newbie

Holy color, Batman!


----------



## jules92207

Now that's some bold soap!


----------



## MorpheusPA

jules92207 said:


> Now that's some bold soap!



It's like a clown threw up.


----------



## Sonya-m

newbie said:


> I need to post this one on Valentine's day. All pinky and red!




Ooh I like that! Is that a drop swirl?


----------



## newbie

The pink and red one looks like a drop swirl to me. 

The person could name their colored soap, "Ralph the Clown", or "Eructation Coloration."


----------



## newbie

So lovely!


----------



## jules92207

That is very elegant.


----------



## Cindy2428

My husband called this Twilight Zone soap


----------



## newbie

I like that name!

I can't remember if I posted this one already. I love the colors. I also really love the brown and pink combo, where they use a browning FO against that lighter pink that holds its color.


----------



## jules92207

I sort of tried that ^^^ this weekend, used a discoloring fo in my uncolored soap then left my colors unscented, using pinks and reds. I was expecting a nice dark brown against some pretty pink and red, but it's sitting at a baby poop yellow right now. Very disappointed. 

Edit to add - I think these are my favorite on this thread so far. I love pink and brown.


----------



## newbie

Hopefully, time will be your friend! 

This one is very classy.


----------



## shunt2011

jules92207 said:


> I sort of tried that ^^^ this weekend, used a discoloring fo in my uncolored soap then left my colors unscented, using pinks and reds. I was expecting a nice dark brown against some pretty pink and red, but it's sitting at a baby poop yellow right now. Very disappointed.
> 
> Edit to add - I think these are my favorite on this thread so far. I love pink and brown.


 
My high vanilla are yellow when I unmold but turn brown once cut and set out to cure.   Generally within 24-48 hours they are dark brown.  (Pink sugar).  I make pink swirls and it works quite well.


----------



## lionprincess00

I second shunt. It takes several days to fully change color. It happens slowly because of oxygen exposure.


----------



## RhondaJ

I 3rd that! It takes a few days normally but all my high vanilla soaps in time turn a beautiful dark brown!


----------



## jules92207

Yes, I am hopeful. Today it definitely looks darker, more orange than yellow and I will likely cut tonight to help the process along.


----------



## newbie

Some geometrics


----------



## jules92207

Oh those are fun!!!


----------



## newbie

A little soap painting


----------



## jules92207

Oh my gosh...how do you cut it? I wouldn't. It's too pretty.


----------



## newbie

I really like this. The whole bar is interesting. Found it in a another challenge (not GreatCakes').


----------



## jules92207

Very different. I like her fragrance selection too.


----------



## newbie

A good one for Xmas (or anytime, really).


----------



## newbie

Imagine this one scented with a good ocean/water scent! Heaven! Or a good airy clean laundry scent....


----------



## newbie

So elegant!


----------



## newbie

Interesting color combo, and the crinkle cut gives a different feel to a tiger swirl.


----------



## newbie

Wow! What a color combo!!!


----------



## jules92207

Oh that blue. Wow.


----------



## biarine

I want to share this beautiful pic i found


----------



## marilynmac

The planet earth soap!!


----------



## newbie

Oh those reds!


----------



## jules92207

Oh man. That second one has your name all over it newbie.


----------



## biarine

marilynmac said:


> The planet earth soap!!




Yes the earth


----------



## newbie

Nice herringbone and the drop technique must take a LONG time, but produces a fun effect.


----------



## newbie

Well done.


----------



## jules92207

Ohhhh. Very well done.


----------



## newbie

Some M&P, M&P in CP and the black one....I can't tell if the middle layer is M&P or CP. Or maybe the whole thing is M&P but it came up in a search for CP.


----------



## newbie

Love this ombre, and even more because of the effect the little peaks in each layer give.


----------



## Dorymae

Oh I love that. Very delicate gradient shades. Beautiful job they did!


----------



## cgpeanut

newbie said:


> I like the pattern inside but what i love the most is the top, how they carried that pattern through to the ribbon on the top of the soap.



 newbie.  couldn't to use your burling technique to ribbon on the top of a soap.


----------



## TJ

Really beautiful soaps! I took a few years off from soap making and come back to find the techniques have really progressed in just a few short years. The artistic talent out there is impressive!


----------



## jules92207

Nice to have you back!


----------



## newbie

Peanut, I think you could use that technique to get the ribbon. I got a very small one on a soap I recently made but it didn't really carry that pattern to the top like that one soap did, at least not the way I did it. That was one of the soaps that I would like to mimic, but I can't. At least not yet.

This is from another soap contest that is running. The theme of the contest this soap came from was to make a soap that reflected your location in some way. It is not the standard bar, by any means, and is very creative. Represents the soil and grass from South Dakota. Kudos on thinking outside of the box.


----------



## Dana89

I'm not worthy! My soaps just got up and walked out of the room. They told me to stop looking at this or they are leaving! They think that these soaps are not real and had to have had plastic surgery, and it is degrading to all soap and that I should be happy with their flaws, that all soaps have flaws and these also had photo retouching.
I better stay off this thread!


----------



## newbie

Small details can add a lot of interest to a soap.


----------



## cgpeanut

newbie said:


> Peanut, I think you could use that technique to get the ribbon. I got a very small one on a soap I recently made but it didn't really carry that pattern to the top like that one soap did, at least not the way I did it. That was one of the soaps that I would like to mimic, but I can't. At least not yet.
> 
> This is from another soap contest that is running. The theme of the contest this soap came from was to make a soap that reflected your location in some way. It is not the standard bar, by any means, and is very creative. Represents the soil and grass from South Dakota. Kudos on thinking outside of the box.





I am from South Dakota.  It almost makes me smell the hay.  I remember coming down from Canada and I swear I could smell South Dakota as soon as I got over the state line of from North Dakota into South Dakota..


----------



## newbie

Yep, that soap looks just like the picture she submitted of SD!

I have no idea if this was a fluke or the person purposely got the effect of the road seeming to come out of the fog, but it's cool.


----------



## jules92207

Oh wow, if that was a fluke that's like the lottery fluke. That soap is amazing!


----------



## newbie

Lovely pics of a very finely feathered swirl. It would make me weep to cut it!


----------



## newbie

The half round, looking elegant.


----------



## Luv2Soap

Oh wow! I really love those 1/2 pipe soaps!


----------



## newbie

What the....?? CP, M&P? So interesting. The figs looks to be CP made separately. Pretty amazing.


----------



## jules92207

This is so sweet.


----------



## newbie

Thought I'd post a few landscapes over the next couple days as that is the next challenge.


----------



## newbie

OMG! So much to look at! I have to try to parse this soap out with how she did it.


----------



## newbie

Landscapes


----------



## Saponista

Great inspiration for the next soap challenge. Thanks newbie.


----------



## jules92207

Holy moly - that mountain peak is amazing!


----------



## Rowan

OMG, that mountain peak is amazing. I love dandelion' s too. How did she do it? Did she use a comb?


----------



## newbie

It looks like she swirled it- spun? regularly? and then either combed parts of the swirl or added some more colors and then combed them. Fantastic, isn't it?


----------



## newbie

Seascape


----------



## newbie

I like!!!


----------



## jules92207

Ha! So creative! I love it.


----------



## TJ

Wow! I am loving these landscape bars a lot!


----------



## newbie

A few more


----------



## newbie

A few more.


----------



## hlee

Love that tree! Oh how exiting it must have been to cut into that!


----------



## newbie

Yes, I love that one too. I've been holding on to that pic for for weeks now. It's so well done.


----------



## newbie

SOme black and whites, for a little change.


----------



## Cactuslily

Newbie, thanks for posting those soaps! The drop technique and the black soap are amazing! I've been wanting to mix MP with CP but don't have low sweat glycerin. Such talented people here and elsewhere! Something to aspire to!


----------



## newbie

Excellent use of shreds!


----------



## jules92207

I love all her soaps. She is so talented.


----------



## newbie

Rustic and very pretty


----------



## newbie

Oh my. Talk about edible-looking!


----------



## hmlove1218

I love her soaps! She's so talanted


----------



## newbie

Back to geometrics


----------



## newbie

Nice texture, simple elegant designs.


----------



## newbie

Faux funnels are getting quite popular.


----------



## jules92207

I really like those. A lot.


----------



## Sonya-m

How topical! I'm attempting one today!


----------



## newbie

Love your FF swirl, Sonya!

And Dandelion, how I love your soap!!


----------



## jules92207

Ohhhh that's a gorgeous soap!


----------



## TVivian

How the heck did they even do that?! It's so good!


----------



## newbie

I believe it was an ITP poured on one side and white on the other, then Mantra swirled. The ITP must have been at a decent trace to get such beautiful color distinction.


----------



## newbie

Just found a couple more of hers (Dandelion's). Love the fish.


----------



## jules92207

Oh my gosh, that fish soap is incredible!


----------



## Saponista

There's a Chinese lady on facebook that makes these which are similar. I love them!


----------



## Ruthie

newbie said:


> Just found a couple more of hers (Dandelion's). Love the fish.



LOOK!  It's Nemo!!


----------



## MorpheusPA

Ruthie said:


> LOOK!  It's Nemo!!



So...you're saying you found Nemo?


----------



## jules92207

I think we definitely found Nemo!


----------



## Ruthie

MorpheusPA said:


> So...you're saying you found Nemo?



Why, yes!  And I didn't even have to hang out with sea turtles to find him!


----------



## newbie

Texture!!!!


----------



## newbie

And then smoothness with some metallic sheen.


----------



## Saponista

I love that metallic sheen, I bet it would be quite hard to achieve.


----------



## Seawolfe

Speaking of texture, Ive never seen a soap like this, and I just love it!







Apparently she used spinach powder and parsley for the greens, and coffee grounds for the dirt. Its called GRASSLANDS OF SOUTH DAKOTA and she won a soap challenge with it


----------



## newbie

Yep, that one was posted earlier in the thread. Cin dee rella made it, if I recall, for the Soap Bar's challenge. 2nd place, after the NY skyline. This one is more original though. It's very unusual, isn't it?

I love this one too.


----------



## jules92207

Oh wow, that is incredible. That is like tigers eye or something.


----------



## Luv2Soap

If anyone knows how this technique is achieved - please let me know! Love this!!!


----------



## lionprincess00

Luv2Soap said:


> If anyone knows how this technique is achieved - please let me know! Love this!!!




I think this, or something similar 


http://auntieclaras.com/2014/04/tutorial-inverted-stamp-technique-lattice-tops-more/


----------



## hmlove1218

Luv2Soap said:


> If anyone knows how this technique is achieved - please let me know! Love this!!!



Just looking at it, I would assume it's a mold. The soaps are too perfect for me to think otherwise


----------



## kumudini

Dorymae said:


> I believe she made a white top pouring only half way, the mat encrusted with the black batter was in the mold already. Let that set up, unmolded, then cut off the bottom with a deep toothed wave cutter, or like tool. Without removing the mat!  Now it went back in the mold to be covered in black batter. Then when that set up she could unmolded and remove the mat to reveal the entire design.
> 
> That is my take on it anyways.



This is about auntie Clara's b/w soap on the soap photos thread, post #138. After studying the picture, it looks to me that the lace design is the top. Here is what I see myself doing if I were to try it. Pour the black almost half way up the mould, let it get thick and put some white, perfectly square embeds on top and then pour the white to the top, put the design mat on and pour the black. Do I know if that would work? I have no idea. I haven't even started using proper colors, only some turmeric and ground orange peel. Don't see myself doing any fancy work for some years. BTW I love this thread, the photos are very pleasing to the eye.


----------



## navigator9

Saponista said:


> I love that metallic sheen, I bet it would be quite hard to achieve.



To get this look, just take a big, fluffy, make up brush, dip it in metallic mica, tap all the excess off, and swirl the brush over the top of the soap in circles, less mica is actually better than more. I do this just before cutting. Voila! Easier than it looks.


----------



## TVivian

navigator9 said:


> To get this look, just take a big, fluffy, make up brush, dip it in metallic mica, tap all the excess off, and swirl the brush over the top of the soap in circles, less mica is actually better than more. I do this just before cutting. Voila! Easier than it looks.




I get that beautiful shimmer by using these color mist sprays by Wilton.. They come in gold, silver, and pearl... You can get them everywhere (Walmart, Jo Ann's, hobby lobby, michaels, online) I spray the entire top of my loafs before cutting... But, shhhh don't tell anyone! It's a secret!  

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005KTVGRW/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Saponista

Thanks tvivian and navigator, two great new methods for me to try out.


----------



## newbie

Just a small twist on a standard swirl can make something very different (and beautiful).


----------



## Saponista

I love these, the green and purple one reminds me of Liberty fabric or William Morris.


----------



## newbie

Have to post this from The Soap Bar's current challenge. I do love me some fire.


----------



## Sonya-m

Omg! Love it!


----------



## newbie

This person's blog has some terrific stuff.


----------



## newbie

Same person- Steso CP. The first one is made only with clays for colorants- so vibrant! And the second one is a SALT SOAP. Can you believe it?

She makes rims for soap that are wonderful, as well


----------



## TVivian

But... How?!?! Those are spectacular.


----------



## newbie

No clue other than lots of colors and working fast to do layers of tiger strips. 

I have to post Cin Dee Rella's entry this month to The Soap Bar's Challenge, which is "colorful memories". I like how she thinks beyond the normal soap mold borders.


----------



## jules92207

newbie said:


> Same person- Steso CP. The first one is made only with clays for colorants- so vibrant! And the second one is a SALT SOAP. Can you believe it?
> 
> She makes rims for soap that are wonderful, as well



She is incredible! Super impressed with her talent.


----------



## newbie

A quiet picture of a beautiful white soap with a touch of texture


----------



## newbie

It's the small things in life, like enjoying the curve of this swirl. I don't know why, but that lead bar just makes me happy. Its swoop is so good.


----------



## jules92207

Very nice swirl. Beautiful!


----------



## newbie

Love this.


----------



## jules92207

Oh yes. I love black and white soaps. The design is unique.


----------



## newbie

A long-time favorite of mine


----------



## jules92207

Oh wow, I had not seen that one before. It's beautiful!


----------



## Saponista

I love that one too newbie. I'd love to recreate it, but can't seem to work out how they got the swirls to look like that.


----------



## newbie

I tried to recreate it but it wasn't nearly as good as the picture. I LOVE that soap. 

This person got a terrific blue!


----------



## Dorymae

newbie said:


> A long-time favorite of mine



I think that soap was made in a slap mold, the swirl was partially combed and then chopsticked ( yeah I know, I made up that word).

Ah I was speaking of the golden brown swirl


----------



## cgpeanut

Dorymae said:


> I think that soap was made in a slap mold, the swirl was partially combed and then chopsticked ( yeah I know, I made up that word).



might be a tilted tiger stripe.  one striping one way and then tilted the opposite way and then solid  in between with a swirled top 

I am speaking of the Eves garden soap


----------



## newbie

Always looking for new swirl patterns, although not all these are new.


----------



## newbie

I like!


----------



## Rowan

Very clever, it looks like a pebble with striations. How do you think they achieved it?


----------



## newbie

My guess would be a tiger strip or titled tiger stripe that they then shape into that round stone shape. Or maybe they did the layering in one of those large spherical molds and shaped it from there. I can't tell how big the soap is, but it's danged cool.

Thisone has a great swirl in and on top of the soap and they appear connected.


----------



## Be Love

I LOVE this one! It looks like it was done in a log mould but I can't figure out how they got the swirls horizontal like that. It looks almost like a funnel pour but vertical now laying on its side. The website is written in (what looks to me like) Spanish so I can't read about it! Anyway, love the colours and swirls!


----------



## Cindy2428

I've watched a few of his videos -Not 100% sure, but  I think he is the friend that Omar refers to in his posts


----------



## Saponista

It looks like they poured it in in stripes, kind of like a tiger stripe, but instead of going straight down the middle they alternated left and right. Hard to try and explain!


----------



## Be Love

I gotcha Saponista! I'm just wondering how they got the top couple stripes so consistently circular? That's why it reminds me of a funnel pour. Either way, it's gorgeous!


----------



## navigator9

Be Love said:


> View attachment 13310
> 
> 
> I LOVE this one! It looks like it was done in a log mould but I can't figure out how they got the swirls horizontal like that. It looks almost like a funnel pour but vertical now laying on its side. The website is written in (what looks to me like) Spanish so I can't read about it! Anyway, love the colours and swirls!



If I'm not mistaken, these soaps are from this blog.... http://www.jabonesramy.com/  I've been fascinated by several of the techniques shown there, and if you look, you'll see that there is a course offered. Unfortunately for me, the course includes other techniques that I'm not particularly interested in, and costs 115 Euros, or about $126. There are some techniques I've never seen done anywhere else, like the one in the pic that you posted. Really beautiful! And I can't figure out for the life of me, how they're done.


----------



## Saponista

I think I might have a dabble and see if I can replicate it next time I make a batch.


----------



## lenarenee

navigator9 said:


> If I'm not mistaken, these soaps are from this blog.... http://www.jabonesramy.com/  I've been fascinated by several of the techniques shown there, and if you look, you'll see that there is a course offered. Unfortunately for me, the course includes other techniques that I'm not particularly interested in, and costs 115 Euros, or about $126. There are some techniques I've never seen done anywhere else, like the one in the pic that you posted. Really beautiful! And I can't figure out for the life of me, how they're done.



I just looked through several pages of that website and its got me hooked! Usually I don't like bold and purposeful looking swirls...but  maybe its her knack with color that really makes them work.  I'm tempted to save up for her/his class.  And a slab mold. 

I've been in a soaping rut for a couple months and not feeling experimental or 
creative; which is great for the Sudanese as I've made lots of plain janes for them (lard and tallow make a gorgeous white soap!) But I'd like to get some soaping mojo back!


----------



## lenarenee

Chufa nut oil?!!

I'm gonna need a slab mold.

Darn! Just realized my little one has 2 weeks spring break coming up. And she's more interested in learning to cook than soaping right now.


----------



## hmlove1218

To me, it looks as if the mold was first propped up at an angle and the first layers were poured in. Then it was tilted the other way and the next layers, then tilted back to the original position, and the third set poured. Then tilted back the opposite direction and the fourth set poured before being set upright to pour the final little set.

Mind you, I would imagine it's at a med - thick trace to hold those shapes, and they possibly used a funnel to pour. And obviously, the layers were poured the length of the mold in one _maybe_ two passes.


----------



## FlybyStardancer

Be Love said:


> The website is written in (what looks to me like) Spanish so I can't read about it! Anyway, love the colours and swirls!



I have nothing to add as far as figuring out how the soap was made (though it does look awesome)... But I did want to confirm that your suspicious are right and that it is Spanish.  I'm going to work to see if I can understand what they're saying (as I'm nowhere near fluent)...


----------



## Saponista

Can u not google translate the whole page?


----------



## TVivian

Ok.. That's the next soap I'm going to try out. I've seen it and I think I even pinned it awhile ago!


----------



## FlybyStardancer

Saponista said:


> Can u not google translate the whole page?



Now where's the fun in that?


----------



## TVivian

I'll bet a pancake batter dispenser, one for each color would make nice uniform lines down the length of the  mold.


----------



## Be Love

If anyone cracks the technique PLEASE, PRETTY PLEASE, let me know. I'll work on it too! Thanks for your input everyone! I'm going to look at his/her other posts. I might try the google translate suggestion...


----------



## newbie

THe green and brown one is very like the mauve/pinky one that was posted a while ago. I think the same technique was used. I'll go dig it up.

From Soap queen


----------



## newbie

This one is poured in about the same way as the green and brown one.


----------



## Dorymae

newbie said:


> This one is poured in about the same way as the green and brown one.



Isn't that just a faux funnel swirl done on the edges of the soap, then the middle, then the edge again?


----------



## navigator9

Ah, but how on earth would you make the one on this page that's labeled Modulo 15. http://www.cursodejabon.com/contenido/  Rodeles 5 embudos translates to "rodeles 5 funnels", so we know that 5 funnels are used......but how????????? I would almost pay for the whole course just for these two techniques.....almost.


----------



## Dorymae

I think with a funnel similar to this. . .
The top would need to be cut so all the funnels could fit but I think it is probably done with just very long tubes to reach the bottom so the pour can be controlled.


----------



## Saponista

If you go to the top right of the page there is a gb flag and it brings up the English translation. The Aqua blue one talks about a tilted mould.


----------



## lillybella

I love Auntie Clara's soaps - especially this one!


----------



## navigator9

Dorymae said:


> I think with a funnel similar to this. . .
> The top would need to be cut so all the funnels could fit but I think it is probably done with just very long tubes to reach the bottom so the pour can be controlled.



Hmmm.....I'm thinking you may be onto something with the idea about the long tubes. Maybe a large PVC pipe with smaller ones as the tubes?


----------



## newbie

My guess for the 5 funnel is that the term funnel is used loosely. I think they use 5 tubes that are fit inside a larger round. The surrounding color is poured and the tubes filled up. When all the soap is to the top of the mold, you carefully pull each of the five tubes straight up and the soap inside would be left placed where it is and held in the shape by the surrounding base soap. I wonder what type of tubes he uses? Something that soap doesn't cling to super well to get such a clean look. I've done something like this in a slab but used short tubes of paper towel tubing. That works too but a lot of soap clings to the paper and it's not the cleanest exit. 

I think this is soft and pretty.


----------



## cgpeanut

lillybella said:


> I love Auntie Clara's soaps - especially this one!


  I think she has a tutorial on this one or I saw it some where else.  use several different size pvc pipes, let harden and remove, then pour your accent color. in the holes.  I have seen it done in both slab and loaf molds  I think she varies the water concentration in the two patches to enhance the design.  she has a tutorial about it on her blog

http://auntieclaras.com/blog/page/4/      water discounts as a design tool


----------



## cgpeanut

Be Love said:


> View attachment 13310
> 
> 
> I LOVE this one! It looks like it was done in a log mould but I can't figure out how they got the swirls horizontal like that. It looks almost like a funnel pour but vertical now laying on its side. The website is written in (what looks to me like) Spanish so I can't read about it! Anyway, love the colours and swirls!




This page has english translation of his course it gives you clues as to some of the techniques used.  the picture here is under "tilted"

http://www.cursodejabon.com/0-ingles-contenido-3/


----------



## lionprincess00

Love this!
Link 
http://www.seifentreff.de/galerie/eiskonigin-t23710.html?sid=0c84217ef81e2a1577bfdb1183dd4d45


----------



## Saponista

Is that a hanger swirl?


----------



## lionprincess00

Yes, with a gold mica line on top before the hanger was used. Very pretty


----------



## TVivian

http://pinterest.com/pin/A5sYYQAQAPUAL7ZFBp4AAAA/

I like the swirls in, and placement of these embeds.

I was hoping the picture would post! I'm wondering what's the best way to get that line around the embed? Do they roll it in mica or cocoa before embedding?.. I've tried it once and it didn't work so well.


----------



## TVivian

Goes with the link above.


----------



## lionprincess00

Rolling in cocoa would work I'm almost certain.


----------



## newbie

I've found a bunch of pictures of embeds that are lined. I have to assume they coated the embed in a mica or ac or whatever colorant before they placed it in the soap.It seems the only way you could get the lined look no matter where you cut your soap. What didn't go well when you did it?


----------



## TVivian

Well I used TD because I was trying to get a white line around the embed.. So I sunk the embed down into the soap and as I poured the rest on top it migrated off of the embed and into the wet soap. I'll have to try it again with something darker. Maybe roll it in the mica and then spray it with alcohol so it stays put.


----------



## houseofwool

navigator9 said:


> Ah, but how on earth would you make the one on this page that's labeled Modulo 15. http://www.cursodejabon.com/contenido/  Rodeles 5 embudos translates to "rodeles 5 funnels", so we know that 5 funnels are used......but how????????? I would almost pay for the whole course just for these two techniques.....almost.




I think they used the bottom of a soda bottle with holes drilled in it.


----------



## Luv2Soap

I think this is the blog. If you go back you'll see tons of images of making soap - looks like classes. Maybe the answer is somewhere in here?  http://www.jabonesramy.com/


----------



## lionprincess00

Soda bottles are aluminum, no? Can't use sodium hydroxide with aluminum.

I've contemplated buying two sized pvc pipes. One inside the other. Pour the ring on the outer portion, then the inside circle in the main pvc. pull both out. 

Now you have a thick ring around a circle. 

Not sure if or how this works, but I've been brainstorming it.


----------



## lillybella

lillybella said:


> I love Auntie Clara's soaps - especially this one!



Is this how Auntie Clara's rings (#391) are done with pvc pipes one inside of another?


----------



## newbie

I think it's done like this, Lilly. DIfferent arrangement of tubes but same idea. She achieves the halos by using different water amounts in the batter. There is link posted that is for her blog post about the use of different water discounts giving certain effects.

I think this is the same concept the Remy uses in some of the 5 funnels. There is an ITP swirl around some of the 5 spots of color which means he's putting the columns into another soap base. Some of the other 5 funnels do look like he is pouring perhaps from something like the bottom of a 2 liter pop bottle because of the way the spots of color come together.


----------



## lionprincess00

See newbies. Auntie Clara does use different water discounts to create halos. I was referring to trying to make a stripe of different color, say green, on a circle, say purple. I was brainstorming, but what I was thinking is totally different than claras. She used 1:1.5 and 1:2 or something higher maybe, as water discounts to see those halos. If you back up to my link on this thread, several pages back, I linked to the exact blog post you're thinking of and newbie showed just now. You can Google auntie Clara crop circles and reach the page as well.

I now, from her experiments, do a 40% lye discount or 1:1.5 lye to water and no longer have to worry about ash. Yea!


----------



## houseofwool

lionprincess00 said:


> Soda bottles are aluminum, no? Can't use sodium hydroxide with aluminum.
> 
> I've contemplated buying two sized pvc pipes. One inside the other. Pour the ring on the outer portion, then the inside circle in the main pvc. pull both out.
> 
> Now you have a thick ring around a circle.
> 
> Not sure if or how this works, but I've been brainstorming it.




No, not a can, but a plastic bottle, like the bottom of a 2 liter which is already separated into "lobes".


----------



## lionprincess00

Lololol. 
Ohh....
That makes _much_ more sense.

 I feel silly now!!


----------



## newbie

One way to get striped embeds, and I likes this slight twist on the honeycomb top that people put on their soaps sometimes.


----------



## navigator9

houseofwool said:


> I think they used the bottom of a soda bottle with holes drilled in it.



Now that's an interesting idea.....make holes in each of the "lobes" of the bottle and pour the soap batter into the top. I wonder if that would work??? Seems like it just might.


----------



## kumudini

I think the soda bottle explanation is somewhat of oversimplification of the process, and it definitely wouldn't work to get those columns the entire length of soap. One would have to put the bottle with the holes drilled in the center of mold and pour soap around. And once you start to pour in the soda bottle, you will have to lift it up so the soap starts to get down in the mold, forming columns one would hope, but everything is going to just form a giant round and may be leak some into the surrounding soap. If you just want to decorate the top, that might work.
I think I would go with 5 diff size pvc pipes, insides rinsed in mineral oil and set in side the mold, the bright orange goes in the pipe and the IPSed batter outside, may be with diff water discounts in the batter to get the halo effect. Pipes come out after the soap starts to get thick. Ok, may be the mineral oil is not such a good idea as whatever is left behind might pose adhesion issues. May be there's another way to get the clean edges.


----------



## kumudini

Btw, I see all these soap pictures and go, I wouldn't want a piece of art for my soap, I just want a good soap that wont leave my skin dry. That's just me, I might try the art myself at some point for the fun, but I see myself mostly sticking plain janes or to additives that do more than just color my soap. I would love to improve my cutting skills though


----------



## newbie

Thankfully, there is room in the soap world for every kind of soap, from the simplest to the most complex.

Love this drop swirl.


----------



## newbie

I thought you guys might find this post interesting. THe soap she made is much like one of the Remy soaps people were discussing. If you translate her post, she says she creates this look by pouring one color down the wall on one side of the mold, then pours the next color down the wall of the opposite side, and then alternates until the mold is full.

http://www.saponeta.com/2015/01/teebaum-rosmarin-und-bergamotte.html?m=1


----------



## TVivian

newbie said:


> I thought you guys might find this post interesting. THe soap she made is much like one of the Remy soaps people were discussing. If you translate her post, she says she creates this look by pouring one color down the wall on one side of the mold, then pours the next color down the wall of the opposite side, and then alternates until the mold is full.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.saponeta.com/2015/01/teebaum-rosmarin-und-bergamotte.html?m=1




Ahh! That's interesting.. So many ways to pour that never even occurred to me!


----------



## MorpheusPA

Vkumudini said:


> Btw, I see all these soap pictures and go, I wouldn't want a piece of art for my soap, I just want a good soap that wont leave my skin dry. That's just me, I might try the art myself at some point for the fun, but I see myself mostly sticking plain janes or to additives that do more than just color my soap. I would love to improve my cutting skills though



There's nothing wrong with that.  I like a nice swirl.  I like a nice color.

But y'know what?  If it were a choice between a nicely colored, swirled soap that worked like store bought, or using an off-white home-made bar that works like mine do, I'd use the off-white and like it.

Fortunately, there's room for both plain soap and a nice swirl and everybody can be happy.  :razz:


----------



## navigator9

newbie said:


> I thought you guys might find this post interesting. THe soap she made is much like one of the Remy soaps people were discussing. If you translate her post, she says she creates this look by pouring one color down the wall on one side of the mold, then pours the next color down the wall of the opposite side, and then alternates until the mold is full.
> 
> http://www.saponeta.com/2015/01/teebaum-rosmarin-und-bergamotte.html?m=1



OMG, did you see these on the same site?
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-bC-oHN2es8c/VL42DO4BdbI/AAAAAAAACJs/pu9Q52j6nR8/s1600/tani6.jpg


----------



## kumudini

MorpheusPA said:


> There's nothing wrong with that.  I like a nice swirl.  I like a nice color.
> 
> But y'know what?  If it were a choice between a nicely colored, swirled soap that worked like store bought, or using an off-white home-made bar that works like mine do, I'd use the off-white and like it.
> 
> Fortunately, there's room for both plain soap and a nice swirl and everybody can be happy.  :razz:



Ofcourse Morpheus, a pretty thing is a pretty thing. I like swirls, so much that I watched a ton of you tube videos on that subject. But I was talking about these very expressive soap art, like the nature scapes of last great cakes challange or the crop circles and the orange slices that were referred to here, I enjoyed seeing them but if I were to get me one of those soaps, even with an intention to use, it would end up being a deco piece in my house, I wouldn't want to ruin it. I wonder how many of us here would unwrap such a soap and say let me try it in the shower or at the sink.
I just caught the soaping bug, who knows when I might catch the next one and end up selling 'soap art'. All the pictures newbie and others post here, they r on to something with me, I keep coming back to this thread,lol


----------



## newbie

These are Steso's soaps. SHe sent these soaps to the person who is showing them on her blog.She has the rim thing down. These rims look like M&P but I've seen a few of them that look like CP for the rim, just from the swirl pattern. SHe must swirl and then slice with a wire, getting a 1/4 inch or so piece while it's still fairly fresh and flexible and then roll it into cylinder and fill it. Pretty cool.

Believe it or not, my recipe is very good to skin and way better than store-bought AND it can be pretty at the same time. You don't need to compromise your soap in order to color/swirl it. White, plain, fancy, colored, formed, embedded- any way it comes out of the mold, the recipe is the same and a good one is still a good one.  At any rate, this is just a thread for people who like to look at different techniques, not necessarily to debate the merits of plain versus swirled.


----------



## newbie

I like the orange in combo with this blue and black. I've seen a number of these with "stir sticks" in them. From a design perspective, they can be interesting, but how do you wrap them? I'd chop them off though, as soon as I wanted to use it.


----------



## Saponista

Yeah I think they look nice too, but practicality wins for soap with me so I would never buy one. I have seen them half wrapped in wax paper with the top sticking out, but I live in a humid environment and unwrapped soap gets all moist and sticky so I don't think it's the best way to go. You could maybe shrink wrap over it?


----------



## kumudini

newbie said:


> Believe it or not, my recipe is very good to skin and way better than store-bought AND it can be pretty at the same time. You don't need to compromise your soap in order to color/swirl it. White, plain, fancy, colored, formed, embedded- any way it comes out of the mold, the recipe is the same and a good one is still a good one.  At any rate, this is just a thread for people who like to look at different techniques, not necessarily to debate the merits of plain versus swirled.



Oh newbie, please don't get me wrong. I wasn't trying to hijack this thread, nor did I ever say these pretty looking soaps are bad for skin, just that I would be unwilling to spoil their beauty by using them. Since all the pretty pictures are on this thread I thought this is where my post belonged. I wouldn't call anything inferior or superior until I have actually used it and liked it better or worse than something else and then it would still be my opinion not a generalization. 
Thank you for starting this thread and uploading all these beautiful pictures. I do like to try and guess how that pretty picture came to be, if u could tell from my previous posts on this thread. This thread has been providing loads of inspiration for people who like to make beautiful designs.


----------



## TVivian

navigator9 said:


> OMG, did you see these on the same site?
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-bC-oHN2es8c/VL42DO4BdbI/AAAAAAAACJs/pu9Q52j6nR8/s1600/tani6.jpg




Woah that chevron one is crazy!! 



I have a silicone mat for cake making.. I'll bet M&P poured into each section, would create a look like that.


----------



## TVivian

http://pinterest.com/pin/A44nAAAQQA0Cra7IyrUAAAA/



I love these.


----------



## Dorymae

TVivian said:


> Woah that chevron one is crazy!!
> 
> View attachment 13393
> 
> I have a silicone mat for cake making.. I'll bet M&P poured into each section, would create a look like that.



I want that! Where did you find that if you don't mind my asking.


----------



## TVivian

Dorymae said:


> I want that! Where did you find that if you don't mind my asking.




Not at all Dorymae! I bought it at my local cake supply, but here's the website on the mat. MarvelousMolds.com


----------



## newbie

I was wondering how she managed that pattern! I will have to have a look at those mats too. Thanks for posting the link.

Wow, they are pretty pricey, especially for something 6.5 x 4 inches long. But if you caught a sale...


----------



## TVivian

newbie said:


> I was wondering how she managed that pattern! I will have to have a look at those mats too. Thanks for posting the link.
> 
> Wow, they are pretty pricey, especially for something 6.5 x 4 inches long. But if you caught a sale...




Yup .. Very pricey for soap, but for  the time it saves me on my cake business its a bargain! Especially with how popular chevron is these days  luckily a lot of cake/soap tools are interchangeable.


----------



## TVivian

Came across this one on Instagram tonight. 
http://instagram.com/p/0xqSotKIVa/


----------



## newbie

That is very similar to the ones I posted last week. The multiple tilted tiger swirl seems popular with Eastern Europeans! I wonder what fragrances they use; they must have a long long time open.


----------



## TVivian

Oh I'll have to scroll back.. I think I missed those. Yeah.. I'm pretty awed by the time that took. My recipe would have been thick as a brick by the center point


----------



## newbie

#351. I don't mean to imply "we already saw that" but rather that considering I have never seen one like that before now, it seems funny that I've now seen two, one by a russian woman and this one by a woman with an eastern European-like name. Makes me wonder what else they are making there that we haven't seen! I've googled russian soap but only got a few hits.


----------



## TVivian

Oh that's not how I took it, I just meant I didn't see it and wanted to because I hadn't seen this technique either. The lady who made the soap I posted has quite a few similar to that one. I'd love to see a video of the process.

Ugh I just edited this 3 times because of so many typos!

Oh yes! Now I remember seeing that!


----------



## newbie

They are done the same way, don't you think?

This is very well done gradient and I like that it shifts to different colors so well.


----------



## Thistleberryhill

I have just looked at every soap photo in this thread and am feeling mucho envy for the skill involved in some of these. So inspiring!


----------



## newbie

Holy Mackerel!!! That is RED.


----------



## jules92207

Whoa. That is one exotic looking soap. Serious red envy.


----------



## TVivian

Now that just looks like it'd turn your shower into the prom scene from "Carrie".

It is stunning tho..


----------



## TVivian

http://instagram.com/naturalmentemediterraneo

Simple concept, but they do it so well. 
(I was browsing soap pics while having insomnia)


----------



## hmlove1218

I love the geometric look and their stamp goes perfectly with it!


----------



## newbie

They do do it well. I have this one from them. their embeds are so well-distributed and everything seems in balance.


----------



## newbie

I like this one too. Very simple and the drag marks seems to add to the rustic feeling of the soap. Good use of something people usually get upset about!


----------



## TVivian

http://pinterest.com/pin/A8hFNAAQQPYH_1cXgTAAAAA/


----------



## houseofwool

TVivian said:


> http://pinterest.com/pin/A8hFNAAQQPYH_1cXgTAAAAA/
> 
> View attachment 13469




I can't wrap my mind around this one. Slab mold obviously, but then what?  Then hand swirled.


----------



## newbie

TViv, man, you need to get with the times! We talked about this one already and someone said they had seen someone manage these perfect whorls in their soap. Not sure how to get that consistently or if this was a one off from a pour, although it does look like a slab at first glance. I was trying to look at the other bars to see if it might be from a log but I can't tell for sure. Some small parts of the swirl don't look like it's from a slab...just can't tell.


----------



## newbie

I love this deep plum color. And haven't posted anything from Celine yet.


----------



## kumudini

TVivian said:


> http://pinterest.com/pin/A8hFNAAQQPYH_1cXgTAAAAA/
> 
> View attachment 13469


 Looks to me like a spin swirl in a slab mold and this bar is the lucky one to get that whorl.


----------



## TVivian

newbie said:


> TViv, man, you need to get with the times! We talked about this one already and someone said they had seen someone manage these perfect whorls in their soap. Not sure how to get that consistently or if this was a one off from a pour, although it does look like a slab at first glance. I was trying to look at the other bars to see if it might be from a log but I can't tell for sure. Some small parts of the swirl don't look like it's from a slab...just can't tell.




There are just too many soaps in this thread lol! Sorry I guess I can't keep up!... I'll keep them to myself from now on


----------



## newbie

Just tweaking you. Share away! I just try to put on as many different soaps as possible because each one is slightly different in technique or color or whatever.


----------



## newbie

I like the pattern in the black and white and I LOVE the whitish on white. Subtle, pretty.


----------



## cgpeanut

navigator9 said:


> OMG, did you see these on the same site?
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-bC-oHN2es8c/VL42DO4BdbI/AAAAAAAACJs/pu9Q52j6nR8/s1600/tani6.jpg



She has a tutorial on how to do these.  She puts her pattern on an transparency and then pours a thin layer colored of melt and pour then cuts away the parts of the pattern that is not the color she has poured.  she then goes on to the next color.  She has a picture of a chevron pattern in purple and white that she has done like this.  She uses a sponge to remove the excess white from the back of the rectangle that she is making.  She then forms the mold out of this shell and fills with cp


----------



## cgpeanut

newbie said:


> I like the pattern in the black and white and I LOVE the whitish on white. Subtle, pretty.




Love this one. Nice use of natural color and white.  Subtle.


----------



## navigator9

cgpeanut said:


> She has a tutorial on how to do these.  She puts her pattern on an transparency and then pours a thin layer colored of melt and pour then cuts away the parts of the pattern that is not the color she has poured.  she then goes on to the next color.  She has a picture of a chevron pattern in purple and white that she has done like this.  She uses a sponge to remove the excess white from the back of the rectangle that she is making.  She then forms the mold out of this shell and fills with cp



That kind of ingenuity blows me away! I could never come up with something like that in a million years.


----------



## newbie

I'm pretty certain the gray and blue one is HP. NIce color choice and I like the simple effective design. I either haven't been looking or haven't come across a lot of HP in my searches.

I love the chunky feel of the other soap. The bars may not even be chunky, but the look of the bar is substantial and dense.


----------



## jules92207

That's a really pretty hp soap. And I like the substantialness of the brown and white one too.


----------



## newbie

Landscape soap in felt. Very nice!

And I know not everybody is into a lot of color and swirling but there is something abou this one that really gets me. I think it's the way the swirl seems to fan out. I love it.


----------



## jules92207

Oh wow!!!


----------



## newbie

Another little variation of a swirl (I hope I haven't posted this one already!)


----------



## newbie

Lord above!


----------



## Saponista

Oh my, this is by Omar. I love all his soaps, but this is so beautiful!


----------



## Be Love

Insomnia attack the other night!


----------



## newbie

The crackle in the pink part of that soap on the left bottom, for some reason, makes it look absolutely delicious!

I wonder if Omar is an architect during the day.


----------



## newbie

Christmas is coming! 

The crispness and definition of the colors is really great in the second bar.


----------



## newbie

This is kind of wild.


----------



## jules92207

Now that is a newbie kinda bar! It reminds me of you!


----------



## newbie

I don't know what the heck it is, really! I wonder if it's a discoloring bar with the outside already darkening and the inside....speckled?


----------



## jules92207

That would make sense, it looks like the start of a discoloring. But the speckled, I don't know how they did that. Maybe embeds but then would the whole thing eventually be the same color?


----------



## navigator9

newbie said:


> Another little variation of a swirl (I hope I haven't posted this one already!)



Be still my heart! I love black and white soap. And those swirls are just gorgeous.


----------



## newbie

This is a soap from the Great Cakes Challenge- ITP swirls some months ago, if I recall correctly. The person used all natural colorants. I LOVE this soap. I don't think it placed but it was my favorite. I wasn't entered so I couldn't vote for it.


----------



## newbie

Someone got a great bullseye sort of pattern. I would love to figure out how to do this purposefully. There must be a way.

And that's just a beautiful soap by intentions. I live the thin lines from the curls dipping into the soap.


----------



## newbie

Love this. This was made on the top of the soap but I think you could do it through the full thickness with the right tools


----------



## jules92207

That looks so fun!


----------



## newbie

M&P pebbles, which I always admire and a slight twist on a technique adds some interest, yes?


----------



## Saponista

Do you think it would be possible to make cp pebbles like that? Or do you think the matt texture would ruin the look?


----------



## jules92207

I would love to try. I minored in geology so I LOVE rocks almost as much as soap.


----------



## Seawolfe

Soap Queen did a tut on CP soap rocks that Ive always wanted to try: http://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-body-tutorials/cold-process-soap/easy-cold-process-soap-rocks-palm-free/


----------



## Saponista

Thanks seawolfe, I may give this a go when I finally find some time!


----------



## jules92207

Seawolfe said:


> Soap Queen did a tut on CP soap rocks that Ive always wanted to try: http://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-b...-soap/easy-cold-process-soap-rocks-palm-free/



Yes, I remember this one! Been meaning to try it. Thanks!


----------



## SoapyWater

Here are some of my own soaps.


----------



## hmlove1218

Very pretty! I love the first one


----------



## newbie

I must admit that I find myself partial to Ms. Dandelion's soaps. And talk about COLOR!


----------



## biarine

I like the colour purple


----------



## Rowan

That is a gorgeous purple and I love the gold on top. Very elegant.


----------



## Rowan

SoapyWater said:


> Here are some of my own soaps.




I love the effect you got on your first soap. Do you mind me asking how you achieved it?


----------



## SoapyWater

Rowan said:


> I love the effect you got on your first soap. Do you mind me asking how you achieved it?



This fragrance discolors. I added FO to a small amount of batter and added Titanium Dioxide. It will lighten the discoloring up. It was poured at a close to light trace.


----------



## Saponista

I love this lady's style. She is from Asia (China I think but I can't read any of her writing so I'm not sure) I also can't credit her due to my inability to translate her name/company name. Everything she does is lovely though.


----------



## Saponista

Love here use of embeds too, the curls are fantastic.


----------



## newbie

I really like her colors and the proportions of them in that first soap. It's a beautiful soap. Can you post the link to her site?


----------



## newbie

Thanks for the reference to SoapJam in your latest pictures, Lionprincess. I don't recall having one of her soaps on here.


----------



## lionprincess00

I love her soaps! Very clean looking lines intermingled with elegant swoops and swirls. She's one of the first soaps I came across researching how to make soap in fact!


----------



## CaraBou

SoapyWater said:


> Here are some of my own soaps.



Those are terrific Soapy, really cool effects you got.  

Man, I've missed this thread and have a lot to catch up on. So many cool soaps consolidated in one place.  Hope to have more time for all things soap now that my life is settling down.


----------



## newbie

Miss Carabou! Nice to hear from you, my traveling friend!


----------



## not_ally

Soapy Water, love the look of the texture and the delicate swirl on that first soap.  

Newbie, that purple is so deep and gorgeous.  I wish we could figure out where the colors come from.


----------



## newbie

I asked Carrie at Nurture to consider developing some of the deep dark colors. It was just at the beginning of all her website troubles so I'll have to ask again. I've darkened some of my purples and pinks but I never get anything that looks quite right. 

Not quite as dark, but I do love me some color.


----------



## Saponista

The lady above is on Facebook newbie 

https://m.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001984294834&fref=nf&ref=m_notif&notif_t=feed_comment_reply


----------



## not_ally

Another gorgeous purple.  Maybe it is just me, but I literally want to bit into some of the beautiful soaps I see on here.  I am sure it would not end well, but the instinct is there


----------



## newbie

Dark swirly top, white bottom. Well done (and love the dark red).


----------



## newbie

I am in love. Period.


----------



## navigator9

newbie said:


> I am in love. Period.



What!!!!!!!!! That is some seriously beautiful soap.


----------



## Saponista

I can't work out how they did this. Do you think the gold is painted on afterwards?


----------



## newbie

Yes, I think the gold dots are mica put on after the cut. It's an excellent touch and makes the design even a little better. Excellent design.

Here's another. This is Jelena, who has been in the challenges before. I think she's Fata Morgana here. The precision of the lines is so very good.


----------



## Cactuslily

Wow! Just when I think I have the nerve to post a pic of my soap, I see these, and so many from this forum, and think...not yet. Beautiful work!


----------



## Balloons

WOW...Looking at all these gorgeous soaps makes me so envious. Hopefully one day I'll be half as talented.


----------



## newbie

I shouldn't post more that one a day to spread them out but sometimes I can't help myself.

This is very cool.


----------



## navigator9

newbie said:


> I shouldn't post more that one a day to spread them out but sometimes I can't help myself.
> 
> This is very cool.



I'm not a huge fan of neon colored soaps, but _*that*_ is amazing.


----------



## Soap Techniques

newbie said:


> Here's another. This is Jelena, who has been in the challenges before. I think she's Fata Morgana here. The precision of the lines is so very good.


Yes, you're right.  Thank you, newbie!


----------



## newbie

Today's lovely.


----------



## jules92207

Wow, those delicate little lines are so sweet. I love this one.


----------



## newbie

So nice!!!


----------



## newbie

A mugwort soap. Very pretty! I am wondering if it stays this luscious green?


----------



## newbie

Kind of psychedelic!


----------



## jules92207

Pretty!!!


----------



## soapswirl

Ooh I like that one! Can't resist a colourful swirl!


----------



## hmlove1218

That blue though.. gorgeous!


----------



## newbie

This one carries an air of mystery about it.


----------



## newbie

Sorry. I am now in a blue streak.

I think I would have foregone the grass for the picture though.


----------



## jules92207

Agreed.


----------



## newbie

Perfect use of a stamp, I think.


----------



## jules92207

Oh cool design! Love the incorporation of the stamp!


----------



## newbie

NIce design


----------



## hmlove1218

That really cool! You figure the middle was done with squirt bottles?


----------



## soapswirl

Love that design - definitely one I'll be trying!


----------



## newbie

Maybe squirt bottles or maybe carefully placing the soap with a spoon instead of pouring it in. It doesn't look like it mixed or one color broke through another. I really like the band effect.

A bit different from an actual soap, but I liked both of these booths/set-ups.


----------



## Cindy2428

I love the baskets of soap, and the second picture reminds me of a cheese shop. But unwrapped soap? Couldn't buy it unless the seller would pull a soap from her inventory.


----------



## jules92207

I don't mind unwrapped soap. Both are nice displays. But I think I like the baskets better.


----------



## newbie

I don't know why but that pot of HP just looks voluptuous to me. And I love the little bird eggs!


----------



## hmlove1218

That HP should be censored! lol. Leave it to me to see a completely inappropriate part of the female anatomy in soap..SMH


----------



## newbie

Hahaha! 

I like the use of color right on top of the brown and then swirled. Great idea!


----------



## hmlove1218

I wonder how they did that? Looks to me like the bottom had a discoloring FO, but why didn't that swirl brown into the rest of the soap?


----------



## newbie

What I find interesting is that you can pretty much see the swirl pattern in the brown. It's darker where the swirl tool went through but why? I was thinking that the brown may have come off the tool before it broke through the colors, almost like the colors cleaned the brown off the hanger, which is why you don't see the brown in the white top. But does disturbance like swirling do something to accelerate the darkening process?


----------



## hmlove1218

I was just assuming that the discoloration had affected the colors that were swirled into the brown and they were darker because those colors were darker than the base. Maybe the base color was originally white? Hope that makes sense..


----------



## jules92207

That is so interesting. You can clearly see the colors on top of the brown were there with the swirls but they didn't darken/bleed into the brown or white. Very interesting indeed.


----------



## newbie

Possibly. But if those colors get dragged all the way through that layer (you can see the swirl pattern all the way to the bottom of the swirl in the brown), wouldn't the same hold true for swirling up into the white? You'd think some of the brown would go all the way through in the opposite direction, or that at least the colored soap would follow the entire swirl but it doesn't, in the white. It's a interesting phenomenon,


----------



## Sonya-m

How cool is this one - looks like it has eyes!!





And the pencil line around these embeds is great


----------



## newbie

Those eyes are fantastic! Looks like a MArdi Gras mask.

I've seen a lot of combos of the dark/saturated orange and blues. I must say I like it.


----------



## newbie

Wowee! Gradient salt bar.


----------



## Cindy2428

Wow is right - one of my favorites


----------



## jules92207

Love the colors...

http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/c4/8f/70/c48f702e9cc7416fa821c2112154eb66.jpg


----------



## newbie

I thought I would just load the pic, Jules. Hope you don't mind.

And the pink swirl colors remind me of the colors used in the salt bar. That salt bar is perfection, I must say.


----------



## jules92207

I don't mind at all, told ya I am posting challenged.


----------



## newbie

Nice!


----------



## newbie

Looks a little photoshopped for crispness but still a beautiful soap.


----------



## newbie

Nice swirl.


----------



## jules92207

Agreed, almost like a butterfly.


----------



## Sonya-m

newbie said:


> Sorry. I am now in a blue streak.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I would have foregone the grass for the picture though.




Is this a mantra swirl? If so, if I wanted the pattern you see here to be present in all bars do I need to cut my loaf bars horizontally rather than the usual way??

Or would doing a hanger swirl create this in vertically cut bars?


----------



## newbie

Yes, you could make it in a loaf pan using dividers if you want precision or hand pouring if you don't care about perfect lines. IF you are making a soap that's double thick, I would use dividers. Swirl from the top and then you'd cut horizontally. Exactly as you were thinking.

You could probably do this vertically if you poured layers but you'd be swirling blindly so I don't know if you'd get the pattern that you would like best. And it's more difficult to get the layers in without breakthrough.


----------



## newbie

Orange and blue strikes again.


----------



## jules92207

Bah! I want!


----------



## newbie

Makes me think of sea ice.


----------



## jules92207

Reminds me of my favorite Lush soap, Sea Vegetable.


----------



## navigator9

How the heck do they do this??? https://www.pinterest.com/pin/541628292661838280/  Is the marbled soap made in a thin sheet, and then cut to fit as a liner in the round mold? It looks seamless. So pretty.


----------



## hmlove1218

I can only assume that they poured into a loaf mold and swirled it, waited for it to firm up enough to be handled, then used it to line a column mold and poured into it??


----------



## kumudini

navigator9 said:


> How the heck do they do this??? https://www.pinterest.com/pin/541628292661838280/ Is the marbled soap made in a thin sheet, and then cut to fit as a liner in the round mold? It looks seamless. So pretty.


I visited her website. loads of great looking soaps. I think she loves the rind effect and from what I could see, she uses custom designed silicone mats for the rind part. I guess those can be DIYed as well.
ETA: although for the soap that you are referring to is probably done exactly the way you guessed.


----------



## navigator9

Vkumudini said:


> I visited her website. loads of great looking soaps. I think she loves the rind effect and from what I could see, she uses custom designed silicone mats for the rind part. I guess those can be DIYed as well.
> ETA: although for the soap that you are referring to is probably done exactly the way you guessed.



It's just so flawless. I can't detect a seam in the "rind." And it's the same thickness and perfectly even, so must have been poured really thin. I mean, I think I could probably do something similar, but not to that degree of perfection.


----------



## newbie

I can see the seam where it comes together, although it nice a snug and well-done. Earlier in this thread, someone had posted pics of the mats people use to get some of the textures she uses to get the rims (page 43). They are meant for cake baking but the mats allow for a pour that would be even all the way around. For a flat one, you would just need a flat mold, not one of the textured ones. Once it's at the right consistency, you could take it out and roll it, place it in a round mold and pour the middle. This person has a blog and although there is a bit of a language barrier (she's Russian), she may be willing to tell you how she does this. She has a lot of soaps made this way (some of her others are posted on page 35-36).

http://bysteso.blogspot.com/2015/04/soap-challenge-club-spinning-swirl.html


----------



## newbie

I like the color combo! And I don't know, the cubes are just attractive, although I don't think I would like that shape to try to wash with. Doesn't seem like it would be comfortable in the hand but I do like how they are done.


----------



## Soap Techniques

navigator9 said:


> How the heck do they do this??? https://www.pinterest.com/pin/541628292661838280/ Is the marbled soap made in a thin sheet, and then cut to fit as a liner in the round mold? It looks seamless. So pretty.


 
She is my friend, and I'm pretty sure if you ask her - she would tell and show how she does it. I've seen some pictures of the process.
We've had a couple of what we call "duels" between us, those soaps with CP rims are the result of one of them. 
For the "duel" I made a CP soap with a double rim, using a different technique than Tatsiana's.
I admitted she had won that duel.


----------



## newbie

I couldn't screen shot this whole page, but it's worth looking at the link, esp if you like making favors (party/wedding/special events) for people. 

https://www.pinterest.com/pin/466192998901417996/

I did get a picture of the finished product and the website. IT's on a soap page but maybe it's not soap! Still, those are fine looking.

And hey, our forum got pinned! I don't know whose soap this is but it's fantastic.


----------



## newbie

Oh, such spot-on execution! I love them both.


----------



## navigator9

Fata Morgana said:


> She is my friend, and I'm pretty sure if you ask her - she would tell and show how she does it. I've seen some pictures of the process.
> We've had a couple of what we call "duels" between us, those soaps with CP rims are the result of one of them.
> For the "duel" I made a CP soap with a double rim, using a different technique than Tatsiana's.
> I admitted she had won that duel.



OMG.....that's gorgeous!!! A double rim. My jaw just hit the floor.  Thank you for the encouragement, I will write her and keep my fingers  crossed.


----------



## navigator9

Fata Morgana said:


> She is my friend, and I'm pretty sure if you ask her - she would tell and show how she does it. I've seen some pictures of the process.
> We've had a couple of what we call "duels" between us, those soaps with CP rims are the result of one of them.
> For the "duel" I made a CP soap with a double rim, using a different technique than Tatsiana's.
> I admitted she had won that duel.



I went to her website, but for the life of me, I can't find an email address or a way to contact her. I tried to leave a comment, but parts of the page are not translated, and I don't know what I'm doing wrong, but I'm not able to leave a comment. Are you able to tell me the best way to get in touch with her?

I was able to see your comment about the soap, and I see you're from Montreal. I have lots of family there! I haven't visited in a while and I miss the smoked meat sandwiches!!!


----------



## Soap Techniques

navigator9 said:


> I went to her website, but for the life of me, I can't find an email address or a way to contact her. ...
> 
> I was able to see your comment about the soap, and I see you're from Montreal. I have lots of family there! I haven't visited in a while and I miss the smoked meat sandwiches!!!


 
Yes, Montreal is famous for its smoked meat. :-D I will send a message to Tatsiana with a link to this thread.


----------



## newbie

This is fantastic.


----------



## Soap Techniques

navigator9 said:


> I went to her website, but for the life of me, I can't find an email address or a way to contact her. I tried to leave a comment, but parts of the page are not translated, and I don't know what I'm doing wrong, but I'm not able to leave a comment. Are you able to tell me the best way to get in touch with her?


 
*navigator9*, Tatsiana has just created a new post about her way of making the rimmed soap:
http://bysteso.blogspot.com/2015/05/blog-post.html
She also has added a feature on her blog, so now anybody who wants can send her an email.


----------



## newbie

Thank you for contacting her, Fata Morgana!

The green soap I think was made by the same person as made the yellow soap. Looks good in green too! Love the blue soap. It's so opaque that I think they must have used TD mixed with their blues to get the varying shades and keep the same look. Love the layers and the way each one interfaces with the next.


----------



## navigator9

Fata Morgana said:


> *navigator9*, Tatsiana has just created a new post about her way of making the rimmed soap:
> http://bysteso.blogspot.com/2015/05/blog-post.html
> She also has added a feature on her blog, so now anybody who wants can send her an email.



Oh thank you so much......I'm on my way!!!

Ahhhh......a slicing machine. That's how she gets those precise rims. Genius! It was very kind of her to share the technique, and thank you for asking her. I'm going to try to figure out my own slicer, I already have an idea.


----------



## newbie

I like the small strips of dark against the lighter colors in this soap.


----------



## newbie

Soap for the day. It's interesting that it reminds my of dandelion' soaps, and I'm realizing how much people develop techniques and looks that are recognizable as being from X soaper. It's almost like we put a little of ourselves in there and get a soap signature.


----------



## newbie

This first one is an M&P that made me think of the dessert challenge, although different from what they are required to create. And I like the shades of pinks in the second one.


----------



## CaraBou

I hate it when soap makes me hungry.  But it's just me internalizing jealousy.


----------



## newbie

First pic makes me think of the Ebru challenge next month. The second pic is of a scrub. It's simple and looks just luscious to me.


----------



## newbie

Here are bull's eyes and whorls again. It would be cool to produce it on purpose and to get an entire batch with them in.


----------



## newbie

Cute!


----------



## newbie

My my, what a small world it is. I was browsing and found these soaps. Balls!!! They are fabulous! In scrolling through her website, I came upon some very familiar soaps that had been sent to her from a friend in California. I know those soaps! They were from Tatsiana, of Steso soaps, and there on the website was this lady's entry into their personal contest making CP rimmed soaps. Fata Morgana (Jelena) is friends with Tatsiana and participated in their duel so she must know Saponeta from Germany! What a web!

http://www.saponeta.com/


----------



## hmlove1218

I am just in awe.. This whole page has absolutely gorgeous soaps.


----------



## Soap Techniques

newbie said:


> Fata Morgana (Jelena) is friends with Tatsiana and participated in their duel so she must know Saponeta from Germany! What a web!


You're right, newbie, I know her as well. :smile:  I agree, her soaps are fabulous, especially I fell in love with the first one!


----------



## newbie

Looks like some M&P elements in the body of the soap? So nice!


----------



## newbie

Okay, not a soap but I got a kick out of this. I suppose if people find a piece of bark or wood in their soap, they would just think, "Oh, Grandma needs a new soap stick." Here, it would be a lawsuit.


----------



## galaxyMLP

Oh man. This reminds me of today when I was mixing up my palm oil slurry. I didn't have a ladle long enough to reach the bottom of the 50 lb pail so I used my broom handle (washed with soap and water, with the broom part removed). I looked just like the lady in the picture! Bent over... Stirring my oils together... Lol


----------



## jules92207

Ha ha ha! That is awesome! And kinda sad. I think it would be fun to stir with a big ol stick...


----------



## newbie

These are just so dang cute!


----------



## newbie

I like this! It's really different and unique.


----------



## newbie

Nicely done!


----------



## jules92207

newbie said:


> These are just so dang cute!



I really love these.


----------



## newbie

Polka dots today.


----------



## jules92207

Omg...adorable. Still I love TVivian's better from the swap though...


----------



## doriettefarm

The polka dots remind me of TVivian's swap soap too but her lines were much crisper.  I don't know how she got the texture so smooth (no air bubbles whatsoever) and did that neat white swirly effect around the embeds!


----------



## newbie

Yep, I agree that hers was fantastic! The texture and smoothness was something, on top of the design.

Today's soap:


----------



## jules92207

Ohhh I think that is one of my favorites now! Love the wispy lines.


----------



## newbie

This bar is so amazing! I think it was in Saponifier magazine for one of their design contests. Really fantastic.


----------



## newbie

What a beautiful drop swirl!


----------



## newbie

Seriously, just kill me now!


----------



## jules92207

Oh my gosh... Seriously. I just can't even imagine how to make something so beautiful.


----------



## Saponista

That is absolutely beautiful!!!!


----------



## Sonya-m

How????


----------



## newbie

How indeed? White soap at a decent trace, purple more fluid and then you put down drops of white systematically through the mold, pour the purple down the sides so it floods the spaces in between and makes layer on which you then put another layer of white drops, flood with purple, white drops, flood with purple until you're utterly exhausted and have cramps in your hand from dropping a million blobs of white?????


----------



## Saponista

I think maybe loads of really fresh little white embeds with really fluid purple batter, do a layer then pie in the purple and keep repeating till the mould is full.


----------



## newbie

I can tell you with authority that having the colors at different traces is definitely NOT how this was done. I now feel almost certain that this is all done at a fluid trace and possibly with the white put in with a squirt bottle.


----------



## newbie

Architectural.


----------



## hmlove1218

How did they get it so perfect??

ETA: Am I wrong in assuming that's a slab mold? It would appear that the bottoms of the bars were cut away from the tops of other bars.


----------



## newbie

I am completely befuddled by the fishnet soap. I tried a fluid squeeze bottle pour that took forever- not even close. It may be embeds but the shapes are so organic looking that I didn't think so. They would have to be octahedral or something close and the spacing in between each one is pretty consistent. It would be difficult to place them so that the soap in between was equal all through the soap. Okay, does anyone know this Anna?? I am dying to know how it was done.

This is not such a puzzle but that's okay. Look at those nice clean lines.


----------



## jules92207

Gorgeous ^^^!!

I'm thinking the fishnet one is embeds too. But I am not creative enough to even dream of executing that!


----------



## Sonya-m

I found the pic on FB, there were lots of comments but she wouldn't share her technique.


----------



## newbie

I'll have to go look. Even if there are other pictures, I don't think it will help unravel the mystery. Could you post the link to the FB page? The ones I found don't have that picture up.

I wish this were a better picture. I like what I see!


----------



## Saponista

My husband looked at the fishnet one and says if you look at the corners it looks like the design wraps around the soap rather than goes through it.


----------



## newbie

It looks through and through to me. It would be even more complicated it it was just a wrap. How would they get it all around the bar, including the sides???

Today's.


----------



## hmlove1218

Saponista said:


> My husband looked at the fishnet one and says if you look at the corners it looks like the design wraps around the soap rather than goes through it.



I don't agree with the wrap theory, however, your husband may be on to something.

If you look really closely at the end of the soap in the back, it would appear that the pattern changes. It's really hard to see and if my theory is correct, then I completely understand why the maker didn't want the ends to be shown in the pictures.

Bear with me here. I'm hoping this makes sense.. I *think* this could be done with imbeds and tons of them. I think that perhaps the "ends" are actually the tops and bottoms of a loaf mold, probably a T&S.

The maker made a batch of white soap and let it set up. Then she cut this batch long way into little strip (I'm assuming about 1 inch wide). These strips are then trimmed diagonally as you would to make MP crystal soaps to form the oval-shaped white spots.

Then, the imbeds are placed at an angle in the mold, trimming the length to fit them in place. The black soap is then mixed up and poured at emulsion to thin trace.

After it hardens, the soap is cut as normal, not mantra style. The top and bottom of the loaf now become the sides of the loaf.

As I am a very visual learner, I'm attaching pictures of the drawings I made as I thought this out lol.


----------



## hmlove1218

*grumbles* Uncooperative app.... Here's the picture


----------



## navigator9

Has this one already been posted? This thread is getting so long, I'm losing track. It's by the prolific Dandelion. I'm so swirl challenged that I'm just green with envy at this kind of talent.


----------



## Sonya-m

I've hunted high and low and can't find it on FB now!!


----------



## Sonya-m

Apparently the poster removed it from FB because people were asking how it was done and got annoyed with her when she wouldn't share


----------



## jules92207

Well that's not cool. She has every right to her secrecy.

navigator - I don't think I've seen that one, gorgeous!!!


----------



## Sonya-m

Yep totally agree. Personally I wouldn't mind sharing but not fair to get annoyed cos she didn't want to


----------



## SoapStephanie

I've been thinking about this post for days now. 
It's a beautiful and very interested design. I might just give it a go to see how it turns out. I HAVE to know!

What I'm personally thinking:
White dollops (squeeze bottle) on a thin layer of brown (I don't see a purple in there), waiting to set a bit, carefully lay a thin layer of brown again, dollops etc. etc. Very time consuming but that's what I think.
I also don't think there are embeds involved. I assume because the brown/purple lines in there are too consistent. You can't fit an embed in there that's a perfect fit right? If you look on the side the brown/purple layer is a bit thicker, which makes sense because you can't see the white anymore when you pour a new layer. So you wouldn't know for sure, only by sense.


----------



## newbie

The embeds would have to be small chunks, because the pattern is an top and sides of the bar. It can't be a long embed, more like spheres or small 3D ovoids (is that a word?) and the shapes don't look at all cut. It's driving me mad! I tried the squeeze bottle but I keep getting rounds, not the oval-type shape.

You post pictures of your tries in the photo section, Sonya, and I'll post mine. Mine are not even in the same universe as that soap!

Sorry, Navigator. Already posted but I posted a pic of this in the mold and you have a cut bar. Page 30.


----------



## galaxyMLP

I think that it is done with embeds using a fish scale pattern. Look at the soap in the back. If you layer a scalloped fish scale shaped soap with the dark soap in between each scale, it will probably look as in the picture. I think it was done in a slab mold layer by layer and then the tops/ bottom were cut away. This would give a "clean" non- embed look because none of the sharp corners would show.


----------



## Sonya-m

Well I reposted the pic on FB (before I knew the poster had removed it) just to ask people to help me find the original post but that's been taken down now!!


----------



## karenbeth

Loving the conversation around this conundrum. I'll bet some fantastic new techniques result from this


----------



## Saponista

Could she have lined the mould with either a fishnet texture mat or some actual fishnet. Filled with white soap, then unmoulded and filled in the gaps with the dark soap and planed to a smooth finish?


----------



## Sonya-m

Ooh yes that could work! Apparently though the only info she gave was that it was down to the pour


----------



## navigator9

All of my theories on how the fishnet soap is made fall apart when I look at how the design wraps around the soap. I think magic is involved.


----------



## newbie

The white part are 3D. It's not filling in gaps, I don't think. If you put the bars together in your head, the white parts have to be individual and oblong in shape or kind of diamond shape and almost as tall as they are wide and they have to fit together so that there is a even gap all the way around it, between one and the other. I didn't get that the way I squeeze bottled things in when I did that. The top layer squished the bottom layers and what comes out of the squeeze bottle is round, not oblong. Still perplexing.


----------



## karenbeth

Looks like there's a bit of a recurring pattern. Does anyone else see it?


----------



## Rowan

Maybe she cut long lengths of white embeds and rolled/squashed them to get the oval shape. Then placed the bottom layer in the mould, and poured over some brown. You'd probably need to have markings on either end of the mould to make sure the embeds were straight and perfectly positioned.  If you left the top bit of the white cylinders showing so you could see where to place the next layer and then pour the brown over again and so on.  The top looks like smaller slices cut off the White embeds and laid like fish scales on top. 

I'm itching to give this a go but I've never done anything so complicated.  It's a real beauty of a soap.


----------



## Sonya-m

It is a mystery!!

The long embeds doesn't explain how it's the same on all sides 

Can someone please figure it out!!


----------



## navigator9

Sonya-m said:


> It is a mystery!!
> 
> The long embeds doesn't explain how it's the same on all sides
> 
> Can someone please figure it out!!



Yeah, that's what I can't figure out. I was thinking the embeds were longish sticks, cut in that kind of diamond shape and placed standing up in the soap mold, and then the darker soap poured into the mold. But even if you could get them all to stay standing up, that doesn't explain how the pattern wraps around the side!!! I didn't actually see it on FB, because it had already been taken down, but I did look at the website (although the pic isn't there, either), and I'm curious, because most all of the soaps on the site are pretty minimalist, not a lot of swirls or embeds or fancy stuff, kind of like my soaps, actually. And then there's this very sophisticated technique. It seems out of place. Or is it just me?


----------



## kchaystack

navigator9 said:


> Yeah, that's what I can't figure out. I was thinking the embeds were longish sticks, cut in that kind of diamond shape and placed standing up in the soap mold, and then the darker soap poured into the mold. But even if you could get them all to stay standing up, that doesn't explain how the pattern wraps around the side!!! I didn't actually see it on FB, because it had already been taken down, but I did look at the website (although the pic isn't there, either), and I'm curious, because most all of the soaps on the site are pretty minimalist, not a lot of swirls or embeds or fancy stuff, kind of like my soaps, actually. And then there's this very sophisticated technique. It seems out of place. Or is it just me?



If someone can find and buy a bar (if she sells) then you might be able to figure it out.

Until then I claim photoshop.


----------



## Sonya-m

kchaystack said:


> If someone can find and buy a bar (if she sells) then you might be able to figure it out.
> 
> 
> 
> Until then I claim photoshop.




Funny you should say that, my husband said today he thinks the reason for getting so upset about people asking is exactly that!


----------



## newbie

I was wondering about the site, if I had found the correct one because every soap is pretty simple, but this one is way way off the charts, particularly compared to the others. Also the fishnet bar is trimmed and all cleaned up but her other soaps do't appear to be so dolled up for sale. It's so out of place that I was wondering if it was really hers or if she used a picture she found as part of her site. The bar may or may not be photoshopped, but I have a strong suspicion that it is not Anna's. ALso noting the photography does not look like her usual either.


----------



## newbie

For today.


----------



## SoapStephanie

Sonya-m said:


> Well I reposted the pic on FB (before I knew the poster had removed it) just to ask people to help me find the original post but that's been taken down now!!



Oh, that was you? Haha. :mrgreen:
Funny how everybody is all over this picture. But yeah, we've pretty much never seen something like that before.


----------



## jules92207

newbie said:


> For today.



I really like this. Very cool design.


----------



## Sonya-m

SoapStephanie said:


> Oh, that was you? Haha. :mrgreen:
> 
> Funny how everybody is all over this picture. But yeah, we've pretty much never seen something like that before.




Yep! Can't believe my post was taken down!!

If I remember rightly this Anna had a website listed as www.annasoaps.co.kr - apologies if I'm not supposed to post web addresses

I've checked out this site but it's just supplies?


----------



## Saponista

I feel like anyone being that defensive has something to hide.


----------



## newbie

Very lovely.


----------



## SoapStephanie

Sonya-m said:


> Yep! Can't believe my post was taken down!!
> 
> If I remember rightly this Anna had a website listed as www.annasoaps.co.kr - apologies if I'm not supposed to post web addresses
> 
> I've checked out this site but it's just supplies?




I know. I checked it out as well. Couldn't find anything. Can't find the picture online as well. Luckily I copied it myself as well. 

But it's crazy. You don't post something like that if you don't want the compliments/questions about it.


----------



## TeresaT

My cousin sent this to me on Facebook.  I had to post it.  Did any of you make this cake?  Is anyone here from The Enchanted Bath? I am so flippin' jealous!  This is amazing.  Y'alls soaps are truly works of art.  I was not planning on ever using colors or fragrances, but after looking at the photos posted, I'm going to have to try it.


----------



## QueenBeeSoap

Sonya-m said:


> How????View attachment 14092



I showed the picture to my husband, and he thinks it's a water transfer pattern (http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydrographics_(printing)) that would be for show only.


----------



## newbie

That Wikipedia page was deleted! However, I will go look up what hydrographics is to see what you mean.  Ah yes, I have seen this process and it's really amazing. It says you can do it to anything that can be dipped in water but the item has to be prepped with certain chemicals to take the wrap. Would it work with soap? Interesting theory!! I still am turning it over in my head trying to think of how you could do this for real though.

Thought I'd add a couple others for today. I like how these use the texture as colorant.


----------



## Sonya-m

QueenBeeSoap said:


> I showed the picture to my husband, and he thinks it's a water transfer pattern (http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydrographics_(printing)) that would be for show only.




Ah yeah I suppose could have been - a bit like marble nail art? 


That was mine but there are some much better examples out there


----------



## newbie

Like ebru, in fact, and nail art. But what would you use so that would stick to soap?


----------



## Mommy

Has it been suggested that she started with a regular ol' white soap and painted on the brown lines? Possibly with mica or coca, but could be a magic marker if the soap was neutral enough?


----------



## Wyredgirl

I'm going to try my idea of the fishnet design tonight and I'll keep you guys updated to see if it works, no matter the results I'll share my process when I'm done.


----------



## Saponista

I can't wait to see wyredgirl, I hope one of us manages to crack it.


----------



## navigator9

My brain hurts from trying to figure this out. I keep thinking embeds, but I can't figure if it's sticks or smaller pieces because of the way it wraps around the soap. And if they're sticks they'd fall over, and if they're smaller pieces, they'd float around and not stay perfectly spaced like that.  I'm sure someone here is smart enough to figure it out. I'm sure that someone isn't me! lol But please hurry so I can stop thinking about it!!!


----------



## newbie

Okay Wyred! I tried a couple things with no success so we should post our tries, for laughs if nothing else. I tried two squeeze bottle techniques and it's not that because the soap comes out round, not oblong, and I have en embed soap waiting to harden but I didn't try oblong shapes. 

For today:


----------



## lenarenee

The center looks like its glowing!  And purple with orange?!  Some people just have a way with colors, but I'm not one of them.


----------



## Saponista

Me neither Lena!


----------



## Dana89

I think Hydrographics is the best guess so far. I was looking at hydrgraphic images and I think if you can do it to your own hand then it would be feasible that you could do it with soap. However if someone was going to do that with soap they could do a much more elaborate design than fishnet. Then again fishnet is just enough to keep us all guessing.https://youtu.be/2vSbeKZu1Vw


----------



## newbie

The color combo is not one I would have thought of but I love it!

Just found this one. Beautiful.


----------



## Wyredgirl

Gotcha newbie, what I have in mind is a little labor intensive but we will see!!! I'll post pics of the "product"  tomorrow night.


----------



## Sonya-m

Looking forward to seeing your attempts. The original poster said it was just down to the pour but I'm not convinced that's true


----------



## Balloons

I keep thinking about the fishnet soap everyone is talking about. Maybe someone already mentioned it but could it be made with water soluble paper from BB?


----------



## lionprincess00

I was too lazy to type it, but balloons, that was my precise thought. Edit to clarify, the strip about ,1/4 inch at the top of my phone, on the touchscreen, is broken. Typing has been a major pain for a couple weeks now. So not lazy as much as typing has become quite annoying...so I read a lot now (lurk lol).


----------



## newbie

Simplicity can be stellar.


----------



## snappyllama

OOO, I love those. I'll be using them as inspiration on a couple of upcoming soaps.


----------



## newbie

Clever.


----------



## Wyredgirl

Haven't forgotten and I'm very hopeful on the results. I'm just working very late tonight.


----------



## Dana89

@Wyredgirl- I do not mean this to sound pushy at all but HURRY!! THIS IS DRIVING ME CRAZY!!!!!!!!!!:crazy: LOL
Really though everyone has this EVER happened before? Has a new technique come along when NO ONE could figure it out? I have only been on the board about a year and a half and more than a year of that just lurking-looking-learning. I know if you added up all the soaping years of experience it would be well over 100. Something smells fishy.


----------



## newbie

I like the color combo.


----------



## TheDragonGirl

that green/purple combo on the last picture is really striking, I like it a lot


----------



## Rowan

Gorgeous colours. I'd love to be able to recreate something like that! I can see a new mica purchase coming on!! Even if I can't do a hanger swirl to save my life, I just love the green and purple.


----------



## newbie

I think this color combo goes so well with dragon's blood. Well done.


----------



## newbie

Holiday weekend=more posting!


----------



## galaxyMLP

Newbie, that flower one is gorgeous! Is that a carved soap? Its just so pretty and intricate!


----------



## newbie

3D silicone mold, I think. Looks CP to me but I suppose it could also be M&P. If the person had a hard enough CP recipe, I think it could be gotten out of the mold successfully.


----------



## TwystedPryncess

I think the green and purple hanger swirl looks like a moth.  Man,  that is beautiful.  I'm also swirl challenged.  

Maybe this Fishnet Chick made her own silicone mold,  but honestly I would agree that if this soap is way out of her line of style,  she seems offish on talking about it,  and the website doesn't check out,  then I would bet someone Photoshopped it.  I haven't checked the photo closely for errors but I will.  I am a fair user of Photoshop and we get pretty decent at spotting errors.  (Magazines drive me batty nowadays,  just saying)


----------



## newbie

A little ebru to warm people up.


----------



## mazimazi

Hello,

I am fairly new here, been reading for a while, but never actually participated 
The fishnet soap just "bothered" me so much. The more I lok at it, the more I think it is done in a log mold, using very heavy trace white soap batter (practically piping consistency) and very light trace dark soap batter. I would pipe oblonged white spots (as in the picture below).




 Then I would very carefully, probably over a spoon, pour the thin dark batter, slowly in a thin layer. Then I would go piping white spots in the little "holes" or "valleys" .. 
I am pretty sure the soap is cut as a regular loaf soap. You can see on the bigger surface of the soap, that the white spots are closer together, because their own weight kind of stacks them closer together.And on the top side, the dark lines are thicker because the are controlled by how the white "beads" are distributed.. I don't know, but that's how it looks to me. I definitely want to try it though  But drawing the picture in paint took a while, I can't imagine actually piping all of this!


----------



## navigator9

I think this has to be one of the loveliest ocean themed soaps I've seen. It's by Claudia Pazdernik.


----------



## newbie

I don't think the piping scheme you drew would give the fishnet soap because, when you look at the bar, the distance between each white part is extremely consistent on all sides. I tried a heavy trace with thin batter bar but it gave way way too much variation in the fill-in batter amounts. Also, the white parts are pretty consistent in size and shape which means no filling in with heavy trace soap was done. Not trying to shoot you down; it's just that I tried it and trust me, it's not worth the work.


It's funny you posted the sea bar. Last night, I came upon this one that I had forgotten I had in my folder of soap pictures!


----------



## TwystedPryncess

This has been something I have been turning over in the back of my mind since I work with polymer clay and the n one day BAM! I see someone's done it. 

Pretty much soapy handcrafted sculptures. Not something I gave a lot of thought and time to but was on the 'man I want to do this' list. 

So, wondering how she accomplished it. Let some soap sit to piping-like consistency, donned rubber gloves and went to town? Let it sit (in what?} until it saponified and was hardish/clay like and then went to town? 

What sort or recipe?  My lard recipes seem like they would the best for molding, as they want to trace the slowest, no FO tendencies considered. But of course one would want to make them smell nice. So at some point FO behavior would have to be considered.

Now it's driving me crazy, and I want to make soap fairies, and dragons, and elves, and imps and skulls and kitty cats and Solomon-pit-bulls and ladybugs and Cleopatras and flowers and and and...:crazy:


----------



## navigator9

So I'm guessing that this is done with something like this fondant mat. http://www.aliexpress.com/item/CT-5...32225691734.html?spm=2114.32010308.4.2.c5bqak 
Because of the way the edge is raised, I'm thinking it's not laid in the bottom of the loaf mold, but done separately and applied to the soap afterwards. Am I right about that? But it's got to be tricky because it's so thin. Has anyone here tried it? It must be tough to get the soap off the silicone in one piece without breaking it.  This beautiful example is found on http://www.saponeta.com/


----------



## skayc1

could someone have simply laid lace across the top of their freshly made soap?


----------



## Dana89

@Navigator-Ok so if I understand you correctly You think the brown/purple fishnet part was wrapped around the soap or the entire outside, white included?

@Twysted- I know nothing about clay molding but do you think it would be easier to make a log of soap with your fragrance, you could make it soft or hard as you want, then take that log of soap, cut of excess soap and then mold? That may be easier than soponified soap in a bowl. Good luck, I would love to see what you create.


----------



## navigator9

Me? No, I don't think the fishnet part was wrapped around the soap. When I mentioned "wrapping", I was talking about how the design itself, was not just on the top surface of the soap, but all the way around. I think I could figure out a way to make something similar to that, by using embeds. But my method would only produce the design on the top surface of the soap, I couldn't figure out how to get the design on the top surface AND the edges, too.  Like I said, it hurts my brain just trying to think about how it's done. lol  But I really think that there may be something  "fishy" about this soap, no pun intended. People who invent new techniques are absolutely entitled to keep it secret if they wish, but to pull the picture off the site after inquiries were made about it just makes me go hmmmmmm........ Know what I mean?


----------



## navigator9

skayc1 said:


> could someone have simply laid lace across the top of their freshly made soap?



It's possible to produce a design similar to that by using actual lace, but this particular one is a silicone mat I've seen somewhere, so I know it's not lace in this case. Beautiful, isn't it?


----------



## newbie

That is so delicate that I can't imagine someone applying it to a soap without breaking it somewhere! I think it would be easier to have a fondant mat that has a deep imprint and borders that you lay in the mold then take off while you hold your breath. 

Auntie Clara has a blog post about using lace but I think the concept is much the same but the lace is more shallow. Marvelous molds has more the type I can picture from Saponeta's soap because they are more deeply carved.

http://marvelousmolds.com/

The fishnet soap...seriously, I am starting to believe the hydrographics because I can't figure out how they would get such consistent shapes with the white part without compression from the overlying soap.


----------



## TwystedPryncess

The fishnet soap was definitely at least touched up with some sort of photo editor. See spotted errors below.

I screw up enough, I can spot stuff. 

That does NOT mean someone did not make this soap though. And it certainly doesn't mean this lady made it either, I am simply saying someone touched up the pic.

The ovals aren't 100% perfect, which honestly to me makes it tougher to figure out. I would think cutting a white soap diagonally (like, in diamonds) and then laying it on top of itself in small layers in a brick-type formation--  then pouring a purple in between might work, but would be very uniform.

And, doing all this in a flat mold, no dividers, cutting it afterwards and trimming the soap edges. Lots of work, really, no way around that.

I might try that with a melt & pour and post it and see what happens. I probably won't make purple though, so be prepared for a blue or red or something.

Just ugh. Hahha. 

Otherwise, squirt bottles and Xanax.


----------



## TwystedPryncess

I'm on a roll.

My niece posted this picture to me and said--I want skull soaps!

So I've been looking for cool skull molds but I can't find anything like what this would be. The only thing I can think of is that this person made their own mold. I have found some good mold sites, but nothing quite of this caliber.

so, how??

I do really Like to push the bar mold-wise. I think it's the polymer-clay artist in me, really, or the fact maybe I'm swirl-challenged or both. Or the cake decorator in me ( I LOVE to pipe soap! Ohmygosh!) Soap cupcakes = dreamy!

ok, really, I am going to go do something else now. :lolno:


----------



## skayc1

navigator9 said:


> Beautiful, isn't it?



Yes, it's very beautiful!


----------



## newbie

In this one, you can see the track of white soap where they poured in. I've never seen that before, I don't think. What a cool effect.


----------



## mazimazi

Navigator9,

The lace soap is definitely done with silicone mat. Like Auntie Clara explained on her blog 
http://auntieclaras.com/2014/09/mexican-lace-and-how-i-made-a-silicone-texture-mat/
 (without making the mould yourself, obviously 
You need to spread a spoonful of thick soap batter on the lace mat, and remove excess with a scraper, then put the mat in the mold and pour soap over it. When it is time to remove the soap from the mold I find it the easiest to put the soap (with silicone mat still on it) in the freezer for a couple of hours. After that, you peel of the mat carefully...


----------



## fuzz-juzz

OK this mesh soap has been doing my head in for the past few days.
Here's my theory....
I don't think photo is touched up, I even asked family member who is pro with PS. If there is any manipulations with the photo, it's minimal.
I think soap is actually made by using white and dark batter. 
She made layers of white blobs and cover with dark soap and then alternate with more white blobs were they weren't there previously, i.e. in between previous blobs but bit higher up.
To me, key was those white blobs and how they look throughout the bar.
The bar in front looks like it's upside down to what it would have been in the mold. White blobs on the top are touching each other more and are more flat, i.e. when the soap batter was probably more runny. Towards the bottom of the bar, or top, when the bar was in the mold, blobs are more round and spaced out, possibly because white batter was becoming more thick.
Whole thing was cut horizontally in half and then into bars, with edges trimmed. 
One of the plausible explanations if the soaper claimed it was only down to how it was poured.
P.S. mazimazi has sort of same theory


----------



## navigator9

mazimazi said:


> Navigator9,
> 
> The lace soap is definitely done with silicone mat. Like Auntie Clara explained on her blog
> http://auntieclaras.com/2014/09/mexican-lace-and-how-i-made-a-silicone-texture-mat/
> (without making the mould yourself, obviously
> You need to spread a spoonful of thick soap batter on the lace mat, and remove excess with a scraper, then put the mat in the mold and pour soap over it. When it is time to remove the soap from the mold I find it the easiest to put the soap (with silicone mat still on it) in the freezer for a couple of hours. After that, you peel of the mat carefully...



Ohhh that's so pretty.....thanks mazimazi!


----------



## newbie

Looks delicious.


----------



## Obsidian

The skull soaps are from a custom mold the soaper makes himself. I found a question and answer with him on reddit


----------



## newbie

A couple of skull molds:


http://www.aliexpress.com/price/skull-candy-mold_price.html

http://www.penguinlovestore.com/silicone-large-skull-soap-candle-mold/

And a soap.


----------



## Sonya-m




----------



## Sonya-m




----------



## newbie

Lovely.


----------



## TheDragonGirl

I absolutely love the colours on that


----------



## newbie

Elegant.


----------



## not_ally

Newbie, just wanted to says thanks for creating/continuing to post on this thread.  I always look at your posts here for inspiration.  Don't often comment because it would be the same "ooh/ah" one all the time, but I love looking them at them and getting ideas.  That hopefully I will be good enough to attempt in the distant, distant future ....


----------



## Judiraz

Newbie,  That one looks like a heron taking flight. Lovely.


----------



## galaxyMLP

not_ally said:


> Newbie, just wanted to says thanks for creating/continuing to post on this thread.  I always look at your posts here for inspiration.  Don't often comment because it would be the same "ooh/ah" one all the time, but I love looking them at them and getting ideas.  That hopefully I will be good enough to attempt in the distant, distant future ....


I feel the same way, not ally. I always come over here and take a look. I also love that newbies taste is so varied. I see simple and very ornate soaps posted in this thread. I also like when other people (I'm looking at you Sonya!) join in. I also want to participate but I'm pretty sure all the soaps I see have already been posted here! 

There are always great discussions going and fantastic inspiration!


----------



## newbie

It is completely my pleasure!!! I'm glad people enjoy coming to look and see what's out and about in the soap world. Considering there are probably a million soapers in the world, I like to try to find as many different people whose soap I can put up and as many different types of patterns and colors and ideas. Also, it's a personal challenge to find as many different soaps as possible to put up without repeating; it seems like I should be able to do this for years but the key is finding places where people who don't sell, put up pics of their soaps. Business sites are easier to find but there is so very much variety out there, thankfully, for everyone to take inspiration.


----------



## newbie

Feel free to call me out as a big hypocrite because I just posted that I want to put as many different soap makers' soaps as possible on here. Certainly have posted Ramy's soap in this thread but this must go up. If I ever cut into a soap and found something like this, I swear to god I would die on the spot, and what a way to go!

Reminds a bit of this art nouveau pattern I found.


----------



## TeresaT

That print is fabulous!


----------



## navigator9

And a beauty in black and white.

Hey, wait a minute.....as I'm looking at this pic.....do I see a little bit of a fishnet thing going on there? Does anyone else see it? I also should have said that this is by Tatsiana Serko, the talented soaper who made the round soap with the beautiful "rind" that I had posted.


----------



## newbie

Yes, I thought of that soap when the fishnet was posted (I put that soap of Tatsiana's up around page 35 or so :wink. Can't tell if it's got the pattern on all sides of the soap, but my guess is no. I sent her a message about the fishnet, asking if she could take a guess at how it was done, but I never heard back from her.

Today's beauty:


----------



## newbie

Holy detail work, Batman!


----------



## jules92207

Whoa.


----------



## newbie

Oooooo, that's a good ombre. And I like the ombre idea for a gift.


----------



## newbie

Okay, if you want to see some drop-dead beautiful arrangements and pictures of flowers, read a blog, and get ideas for color combos, go here: http://saipua.blogspot.com/


----------



## TheDragonGirl

I absolutely love this thread, so many beautiful soaps


----------



## Sonya-m

That ombré is gorgeous - do you think colours that bleed were used to avoid stripes


----------



## newbie

I don't think you could get that kind of smooth gradient without bleeding colors.

Since I'm on....


----------



## navigator9

newbie said:


> Yes, I thought of that soap when the fishnet was posted (I put that soap of Tatsiana's up around page 35 or so :wink. Can't tell if it's got the pattern on all sides of the soap, but my guess is no. I sent her a message about the fishnet, asking if she could take a guess at how it was done, but I never heard back from her.
> 
> 
> Today's beauty:



Ah, I must have missed this one first time around. So, since this one is  obviously poured, since you can see the layers, and resulted in at  least a small area of the fishnet look, do you think it's possible that  the other one is the result of a pour? I find it hard to imagine. 



newbie said:


> Okay, if you want to see some drop-dead beautiful arrangements and pictures of flowers, read a blog, and get ideas for color combos, go here: http://saipua.blogspot.com/



I'm very familiar with the saipua blog. My initial interest was their soap, and then I discovered their flowers.....the most beautiful floral arrangements I've ever seen.


----------



## lenarenee

Sonya-m said:


> That ombré is gorgeous - do you think colours that bleed were used to avoid stripes


 
That's what I'm wondering, or maybe a blurry setting on the camera! Absolutely wonderful shades of blue.


----------



## soapmage

Here's one from a fellow soaper in a Facebook group whose name I can't recall (maybe she's here?!?) Living on the coast, this one just spoke to me. The cool blues are so calming and the embeds are downright adorable and nautical!


----------



## newbie

Until someone can replicate a fishnetty look, I've defaulted to the wrap theory. I tried a fluid pour with squeeze bottles but the lower layers of the soap get compressed and flattened out into circles by the upper layers. Ih that one, I tried tilting the mold so gravity might pull the soap into the more cylindrical shape but all of the bottom is thin and then without the compression, the top gets thicker shapes. The evenness of the whole thing has me perplexed. The heavy trace squeeze bottle one with fluid dark soap resulted in unevenness in the dark color and the light color comes out with too much of its own shape to make the pattern. Gah.

The saipua lady is such is go-getter and what an eye!


----------



## fuzz-juzz

newbie said:


> Until someone can replicate a fishnetty look, I've defaulted to the wrap theory. I tried a fluid pour with squeeze bottles but the lower layers of the soap get compressed and flattened out into circles by the upper layers. Ih that one, I tried tilting the mold so gravity might pull the soap into the more cylindrical shape but all of the bottom is thin and then without the compression, the top gets thicker shapes. The evenness of the whole thing has me perplexed. The heavy trace squeeze bottle one with fluid dark soap resulted in unevenness in the dark color and the light color comes out with too much of its own shape to make the pattern. Gah.
> 
> The saipua lady is such is go-getter and what an eye!


 

Have you tried to wait between layers? Maybe she was working with the really slow moving recipe and waiting for few minutes before bottom got a little bit of skin on the top. That's why, at least to me, what's on the bottom of the bar in photo looks like that was the top. White soap is definitely more spaced out and they are more round in shape. And there is more brown soap in between. It doesn't look uniform to me at all.
I so want to try it, but I'm really busy with studying until next weekend. I will try and give it a go.


----------



## newbie

It alternates so well, the white. I was thinking if you waited for the first layer to set a bit, you'd get more of a layered look, with too much straightness. Maybe not though. I hope you'll post your try when you get to it!

A soap made to look like chocolate marshmallows:


----------



## not_ally

I love the smooth gentle fade on the ombre soap above and the blue one on the previous page (#707.)  How do people get that seamless dissemination, do you think?  Even pouring at a really thin trace seems like it would produce more spikes/defined lines, if that makes sense.  As I've said, I love this thread, but it sure does produce a lot of head-scratching


----------



## newbie

I think if you did a number of layers, say 7-8, using a bleeding color, it would give that nice smooth look after a number of weeks, after the color was allowed to bleed from layer to layer. The second blue one, with the flecks, almost looks like they did a gradient but with a liquid color that did not completely disperse in the batter, leaving little drops of color. It could also be flecks of a powder but I would guess that whatever it is, it's a bleeder.


----------



## not_ally

Definitely heavily bleeding colors.  I think I am going to try with some of Wholesale Supplies Plus stained glass colors, they are beautiful in MP but never used them in CP b/c they are not recommended for that, I think b/c of the bleeding.  Kismet, hopefully it will be one of those good unlooked for outcomes!  Thanks, newbie.


----------



## jules92207

I don't remember if anyone brought up fondant mats before but thinking about the fishnet soap I was wondering if you could make it work with something like this...


----------



## TwystedPryncess

I gave away several hundred dollars (and i mean seeeeevveral) worth of cake decorating supplies when I finally decided to give up the cake decorating ghost due to the fibro.  A year later I pickedup soap,  and of course discovered piping and all the good cake decorating type stuff you can do,  and now I am half sick at the thought of having to rebuy all that stuff.  And of course with it being soap,  we cannot share.  Le sigh.


----------



## newbie

Earthy and rich


----------



## newbie

Perfect use of a zebra face stamp.


----------



## Saponista

This lady has a lot of ebru style soaps. 

http://alkalisoaps.blogspot.fr/sear...-max=2009-01-01T00:00:00-05:00&max-results=13


----------



## Sonya-m

Love that zebra!

Some of her soaps are lovely - simple but elegant. 

I'm not sure if I'm doing the challenge or not - can't decide on a design different enough


----------



## galaxyMLP

This was one of my favorite soaps and the rustic ones posted earlier here reminded me of it.


----------



## newbie

Oh yes, Kicking dirt's ass one soap at a time had one of the first pictures I posted on this! It was her orangey-yellow soap with a simple black swirl- beautiful. I don't know if the ebru challenge requirements will be for a pattern or for an actual painting, like the paintings of flowers they do. I'm waiting to see what she'll say.

This is my response to your brown with orange slice soap!!! I've been sitting on it for a while because it seems more about beautiful photography than just a picture of the soap.


----------



## newbie

a nice dandelion swirl


----------



## newbie

I'd like to see it in better light but it sure looks pretty!


----------



## not_ally

Galaxy, that soap is gorgeous.  I would have been really proud of that batch and never used them, just put them on a display shelf for ever!  Where was the mold from, I really like the shape?  

Newbie, I can just never get over the artistry of these posts.  They do give me inferiority/frustration pangs, but the inspiration is worth it.


----------



## newbie

Vibrant swirls! 1, 3, and 4 are made by Clyde. The second was just posted on Pinterest.


----------



## snappyllama

I love his soaps. He gets amazing colors - almost enough for me to considering gelling my own soaps.


----------



## newbie

What's not to love?


----------



## galaxyMLP

not_ally said:


> Galaxy, that soap is gorgeous.  I would have been really proud of that batch and never used them, just put them on a display shelf for ever!  Where was the mold from, I really like the shape?
> 
> Newbie, I can just never get over the artistry of these posts.  They do give me inferiority/frustration pangs, but the inspiration is worth it.


I didn't make those soaps! Lol. I would've been so proud of them too. They were just one of those soaps when you first start soaping and you go "wow, one day I'll achieve that!"

It was probably a silicone muffin pan though because they have a slightly flared base and are smooth on top.


----------



## not_ally

Even better, we both have something else to shoot for 



galaxyMLP said:


> I didn't make those soaps! Lol. I would've been so proud of them too. They were just one of those soaps when you first start soaping and you go "wow, one day I'll achieve that!"


----------



## newbie

Effective single color soap. I love that color pink. Pink ultramarine, maybe?


----------



## navigator9

On this website there are some amazing round soaps with decorative rinds, (among others) by a talented Russian soapmaker. http://bykudesnitsa.blogspot.ru/

And then there's this delicate beauty.....


----------



## newbie

Ah! I have to make certain I delete that picture from my files. The top is beautiful, isn't it?

Another beauty, and another:


----------



## newbie

On a very different note:


----------



## Saponista

I love that bronze accent in the swirls. Really nice idea.


----------



## not_ally

How do  you think they kept the bronze swirl from oozing within the bar?  When I have tried to do that by adding mica oil swirls into the bar they create these yucky little oozy pockets.  Horrible elite soap artists with their impenetrable magic tricks.  The resentment of the hoi polloi, I'm afraid.


----------



## kchaystack

not_ally said:


> How do  you think they kept the bronze swirl from oozing within the bar?  When I have tried to do that by adding mica oil swirls into the bar they create these yucky little oozy pockets.  Horrible elite soap artists with their impenetrable magic tricks.  The resentment of the hoi polloi, I'm afraid.



Maybe they mix the mica with glycerin?


----------



## newbie

Not ally, do you mean within the soap, like in the middle of a loaf mold? If you use it on top of a slab mold, it will create divots but shouldn't be oozy. If I use oils in mica in the body of a soap, I will get fine lines of the mica color but it's not the same effect as on the top. I use a god amount of mica for a small amount of oil, but it has to be enough to flow. If you use too much mica, the mix will be sludgy. Then I pour it in lines into the batter, no big puddles or anything and it will mix in when you pour or swirl. I don't know if that's helpful at all but....

For today:


----------



## not_ally

Newb, I was talking about trying to make a discrete mica oil swirl within the body of the soap like the bronze one in pic #739.  When I've tried, by pouring the batter, mixing mica into oil (as you would for a mica oil swirl on top of the loaf/slab) and tried to incorporate it as wispy swirls into the batter mass (carefully) it either just blends in - no sparkles - or kind of clumps and oozes from slices when they are cut.  I just tried them in small test batches which I threw out, I was kind of scared of the oozy bits, so not even sure how they would have been in use.  Don't know if my description makes sense, sorry.

K, the glycerin sounds like a good idea for testing.  Maybe it will be more stable that way, definitely worth a try.


----------



## newbie

Now I want to figure out what is going on! If you look at Vibrant Soaps' soap with the sprinkles of gold on top in the slab mold (last pic in #732), that is about how much you sprinkle on top and then if you use a skewer and swirl lightly, it should stretch out and leave paths of color in its wake. If you overswirl, it will get lost. The oozy thing has me very curious but I wonder if you poured too much in one spot, perhaps? OMG, do you resent me? I swear I am not hoi polloi.

Another for ogling:


----------



## skayc1

Put bubble wrap in the bottom of the mold, mix half the soap add titanium dioxide & soap sprinkles or something to show texture maybe even something exfoliating, have the mold tilted, pour in batter, let sit while mixing the rest, add mica line, divide second batch & color, spray first layer with rubbing alcohol, & do a tiger stripe? that's just my guess, at one point you would need to sit the mold level. (I've only been soaping since april, & this is how I would make this soap.


----------



## not_ally

Oh my god, duh, I I just realized that pic was of a soap in a slab mold and the mica was on the top.  For some reason I thought it was slices from a loaf and the swirls were from mica swirls WITHIN the soap.  That was what I was talking about, trying to get those distinct sparkly swirls within the slices from a mold themselves, ie; wispy mica swirls that don't blend in.  But I just realized that is not what those are.  Newb, you are firmly in the elite, *I* am a member of the soaping hoi polloi.  If you do anything too beautiful I will come over and riot outside of your house with a "down with the soapy elite" sign


----------



## newbie

Summery soaps


----------



## newbie

Can't have this thread without a Celine soap.


----------



## jules92207

I've never tried the Celine, that is a great looking soap. I may have to give that one a try.


----------



## newbie

Celine is a person! Her site is Iamhandmade and she does loads of videos. They can get a bit long but it's always fun to see what she gets when she cuts.


Going to the opposite end of the spectrum to rustic:


----------



## not_ally

She is amazing.  She is anot&*^& Zahida/Handmade in Florida, they both make their amazing creations seem easy peasy, post tutorials, and then you try them and they are *so* not!  I love both of their work, and they are both good about sharing techniques/knowledge.


----------



## jules92207

Well I definitely need to start following Celine. I already follow Zahida. They are amazing.

Funny about the rustic, I was just eyeing ones similar to those on Pinterest today. It feels like a rustic day.

Edit to add - just checked and I totally subscribe to her YouTube already...lol! I just hadn't made the connection.


----------



## snappyllama

Here's some M&P that is the reason I don't do M&P.  I have no hope of ever creating something so perfect.  Also, I really wouldn't want to use it. ... too perfect to mess up.


----------



## newbie

This is an M&P that I just love. Different from yours, Snappy, but same idea- so gorgeous, probably hard as heck to get right and then using it feels like a tragedy, even though we all know we want our soaps used.


----------



## snappyllama

Oh, that one is neat!  It still looks fluid.


----------



## jules92207

Seriously, MP is beyond my comprehension. Such amazing talent.


----------



## not_ally

Attirance makes my favorite mp, I love their swirls. Trying to attach a sample pic here, not sure if it will work (first time I have tried, I am a Luddite.)

ETA:  Yay, it worked, I am a genius


----------



## newbie

I love the transparency of M&P so you can see the swirls in 3D. 

A couple of dark and sensuals:


----------



## Obsidian

I love soap stones, I would love to learn how to make these.


----------



## jules92207

Oh my gosh, me too! Anything that looks like rocks, stones, etc I am a sucker for.


----------



## newbie

Some herringbone for today.


----------



## newbie

I want this color.


----------



## not_ally

That is a gorgeous purple.  Once of those times when bleeding is beautiful.


----------



## newbie

Fancy!


----------



## Mommy

Obsidian said:


> I love soap stones, I would love to learn how to make these.



WHAT???!! How was this made??? I've never seen something so beautiful!!


----------



## Relle

Not sure if this is what you are looking for, we had a tutorial at one stage here but it disappeared.

http://library.rusticescentuals.com/how-to-make-gemstone-soap-rocks/


----------



## Mommy

Relle said:


> Not sure if this is what you are looking for, we had a tutorial at one stage here but it disappeared.
> 
> http://library.rusticescentuals.com/how-to-make-gemstone-soap-rocks/



So that all looks exciting, thanks for the info. But I'm still wondering how they made these exact stones...the gorgeous shape and all- they're very shiny and they're also not cut all around like soap stones I've seen.


----------



## newbie

I think you could get that shape by carving them down to a shape close to it and then running them under water and shaping them there. Perhaps there is a mold somewhere for that shape, but I don't know. 

Soft colors, and the French Hussy name makes me laugh.


----------



## newbie

An M&P soap with a sponge in it. Just beautiful!


----------



## Obsidian

Mommy said:


> WHAT???!! How was this made??? I've never seen something so beautiful!!



They M & P that are individually made by hand. Not sure of the exact process though. They are from amethystsoap on etsy


----------



## TheDragonGirl

I love this thread so much, there are so many beautiful soaps in it

I really appreciate the tutorial for the soap rocks,  its an interesting read!


----------



## not_ally

I love that MP sponge soap, it looks like coral.  Great gifts, that might be something I try to copy.


----------



## newbie

Oh baby! Talk about decadent and very very very chocolate.


----------



## doriettefarm

Apologies if this is a repeat but I was so impressed with this soap I had to order some


----------



## newbie

Embed-o-rama


----------



## not_ally

Usually not an embed person, but really like those.


----------



## newbie

I like this color combo.


----------



## not_ally

Me too.  Actually, all of it, beautiful swirl, and how the the blending of the swirl and top seem seemless.  I can never do that w/molded tops.


----------



## newbie

I stink at textured tops so I don't even bother.


----------



## not_ally

Me too.  But occasionally the batter thickens up by accident (not my doing of course, when I want it to it never does the right way) and I get to practice texturing.  Don't think I will ever be good at it, but nice to see it when people are.


----------



## newbie

Love this one.


----------



## jules92207

That is a really cool take on colors. I like that a lot.


----------



## newbie

Love the subtle streaks.


----------



## newbie

A little shot in the arm of color.


----------



## not_ally

Very pretty.  I love her stuff, and the fact that she is so good about sharing on her techniques on her blog.


----------



## newbie

I like how textured this looks. I am assuming the brown spots are from an organic matter that was put in there but happily, my eye goes to the colors rather than the spots- or they did until just now.


----------



## jules92207

The brown spots really work for it actually. I think it's kinda cool.


----------



## newbie

Excellent design.


----------



## newbie

Checkerboard


----------



## TheDragonGirl

the amount of effort that had to have taken is astounding


----------



## skayc1

they had to have had equal amounts of soap & cut them in even square logs, then somehow placed them in a checkerboard pattern...M&P comes to mind, or getting the soap wet to make them 'stick' to each other..that's my guess on how this was made.


----------



## newbie

Balls!!! That hanger swirl.....

And found an ebru soap made some time ago.


----------



## skayc1

That is the most beautiful ebru I have seen!


----------



## not_ally

Wow, unbelieveable contrasts on that hanger swirl.  Just gorgeous.  The ebru is extremely well done, as well.

Just googled saponifier and ebru to see if there were other ebrus there.  I know people are of varying opinions on Kevin Dunn (I don't have one b/c I have not read any of his stuff), but he has an article there called "A Surfactant Slut".  I thought that was kind of funny.  The title I mean, didn't read the article.

ETA:  Also, not sure where you got the hanger swirl pic, newbie, but wiranda brand's pinterest page has some great soaps on it, one which is kind of a more unstructured version of that black and white net one you guys were discussing recently:  https://www.pinterest.com/wiranbrandt/soaping/


----------



## newbie

I'm pretty certain I was on her pinterest page. Sometimes I am less likely to snap a picture if their pin is way down their page because after I close the page for the close-up, it returns me to the top of the danged page. I get tired of scrolling down, esp on someone who has over a thousand pins. 

I think you may be looking at Steso's soap, which someone else mentioned re: the net soap. It doesn't have the net pattern all over the surface of the soap like the fishnet does. That one still stumps me. 

I don't know exactly why, but this top gives me a visceral sense of pleasure.


----------



## newbie

Pretty swirl


----------



## not_ally

I have to say, I hate it when people say that soap is too pretty to use, but I would be very hesitant to use any of the ones that get posted here if I bought them.  They really are like little pieces of art.


----------



## newbie

Found on Mad Oils FB page. Love the combo


----------



## newbie

Melinda gets such nice soft colors. She also made one of the butterflies that placed in the butterfly challenge, the butterfly that was made up of 4 soaps. The third soap is a spinner that I think is a riff off of Claudia's color combo. I riffed off her color combo as well (she has a great eye for color) but I didn't get anything like as pretty.


----------



## newbie

Love love love


----------



## not_ally

Wow.


----------



## ArtisanDesigns

I am in awe of the talent. What true artists!


----------



## newbie

The Hostess cupcake cracked me up. The cake....made my eyes bug out. What detail!


----------



## snappyllama

That hostess cupcake soap cracks me up.  It's vegan...a cupcake I could have actually had when I was a vegetarian. 

It also makes me want one now. Instead, I'll be good and make my own oatmeal chocolate chip cookies.  At least that way I'll have to expend a few calories stirring the pot.


----------



## jules92207

I really like this soapers style...

https://www.etsy.com/listing/224555257/black-licorice-handmade-artisan-soap


----------



## newbie

This was on Mad Oils' Soap Challenge site. Well done.


----------



## newbie

Feeling green again.


----------



## newbie

So interesting


----------



## Saponista

Have you entered any of those challenges newbie? I haven't as doing just one a month seems to zap all of my time!


----------



## newbie

Of Mad Oils'? I did two, last month and this month. It's a very different thing than the Great Cakes one. Joanna is far more about trying to put some emotion or memory into a soap than about techniques, so in some respects, it's more casual (she also doesn't offer a prize every month- just sometimes) and there is a wide scope for creativity. She chooses her favorite soap and story of the entries so there is no voting or anything. I haven't found them to be as taxing as GC's because it's not about nailing a technique and more about how you chose and demonstrate a feeling you want in your soap. It's fun.

Another elegant soap.


----------



## jules92207

I have an anise and lemon blend I want to make a soap with. ^^This would be perfect for it.


----------



## Seawolfe

Oh!! Do you think the maker used M&P for the lines? It would harden quicker and let you make tilty angles with CP then... That's very clever.

http://cdn.soapmakingforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=14572&stc=1&d=1434498498


----------



## newbie

I thought they were embeds of thin slices of those colors but they could have been done in the mold, using a T&S and angles. I hadn't thought of that. If they are M&P, she used an opaque colorant because I don't see any light coming through them at all, even on the edges.

I feel compelled to post a pic if I post at all. This was someone's (Julie Wolf's) entry for last month's Mad Oils Challenge.


----------



## Saponista

Cool, I will have a go next challenge if I can think of an idea that works.


----------



## Soap Techniques

Seawolfe said:


> Oh!! Do you think the maker used M&P for the lines? It would harden quicker and let you make tilty angles with CP then... That's very clever.
> 
> http://cdn.soapmakingforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=14572&stc=1&d=1434498498


 
I would say the embeds are also CP soap:
https://infusionsblog.wordpress.com/2014/03/12/olive-pomace-and-white-kaolin-in-soap/


----------



## Seawolfe

Oh! They are actually embeds - nifty.


----------



## newbie

Using TD to advantage.


----------



## newbie

Soap du jour, or savon du jour, to be completely French about it.


----------



## Saponista

What tool do you think she used to make those lovely tops?


----------



## newbie

Looks a little like the petals that were in that one challenge. I think something with a flat end and a curve to it, like a dowel/straw or even a firm piece of plastic that she is holding so it bends a bit. The edges near the sides are flat and neat, so that is the flat end of the object and then as it's pulled up, the curve makes the indent. That's my theory. Okay, I would bet she would tell us if we asked. Let's see if anyone can guess it correctly. I'm going to say plastic tube- a spoon handle of sorts but the end is flat.


----------



## Saponista

Ok I'm going for the head of a rubber spatula on its side.  I will post on her fb wall tomorrow and ask her but I am off to bed now!


----------



## Dorymae

My guess is a spoon.


----------



## jules92207

What a gorgeous soap.


----------



## snappyllama

Her soaps are all so gorgeous. I would be ecstatic if I could make something half as beautiful.  Maybe in ten years lol


----------



## navigator9

Remember when airlines served actual meals? When they gave you coffee, it came with tiny, metal spoons with the airline logo on them. I used to steal, I mean save them as souvenirs. I still have a few. I say airplane spoon. Looks like just about the right size. Auntie Clara's soaps are always gorgeous, aren't they?


----------



## Saponista

I have asked her to put us out of our misery on her Facebook page. Hopefully she will reply 

She replied! Here is her response (there is also a response to someone else's question in there too if you are confused!)

Auntie Clara's Handcrafted Cosmetics Thank you all! I like the idea of the airline spoon - and the somewhat shady way something like that would have made its way into my soap kitchen wink emoticon This was made very simply with the back of a very ordinary stainless steel teaspoon. For the record I don't spray alcohol on any of my coldprocess soaps. Soda ash, aka sodium carbonate, needs three things to form: sodium, moisture and air with carbon dioxide. By cutting down on water in your formula you cut down on moisture and you increase the speed of saponification which shortens the period of having unsaponified, active sodium hydroxide in the soap. By having the soap make as little contact with air as possible you cut down on the carbon pick up. In other words, use a steep water discount, keep the soap insulated from moving air (eg in an oven or in a box) and let it cool down completely before taking it out.


I thought it was something bigger than a teaspoon. Definitely going to give this a try!


----------



## navigator9

Ah, so it's not the tool, it's the technique. I think my problem is that whenever I attempt anything other than a regular log of soap, I tend to overthink it, to rush it. My results never turn out with the kind of perfection of Auntie Clara's soaps. She has a deft hand, that auntie! I still like the idea of the airplane spoons though, small and easy to manage. I especially like the kind of squared off tip of the Eastern Airlines one.  From left to right, KLM, Eastern, Iceland Air and a regular teaspoon. I'm going to add them to my soap tools basket.  If only they could produce results like Auntie Clara gets! It was nice of her to answer.


----------



## newbie

How did she gets such a straight edge at the bottom using a spoon? I thought it would have a bit of the shape of the spoon tip. Ah, something every day to learn!


----------



## navigator9

newbie said:


> How did she gets such a straight edge at the bottom using a spoon? I thought it would have a bit of the shape of the spoon tip. Ah, something every day to learn!



OK, I'm thinking that she inserts the spoon right up against the mold, but not deep enough to go through the top layer, leaving a nice straight edge. And she does it at the same depth every time. Over and over again, up one side and down the other. Deft hand, that one.


----------



## newbie

Ah, a scoop rather than a push, you mean? Never mind. I saw a flat edge when I looked at it but now I see that it is in fact a little scoop-shaped.

This is so smooth looking!


----------



## newbie

This was a FB photo of the week on BB's site. Great colors and swirls.


----------



## newbie

Love the delicacy of the lines.


----------



## newbie

Oh! I wish I could do this!


----------



## Saponista

I was browsing through all those lovely saponifier ones too. There are some lovely designs. I think I am going to subscribe. Shame I missed their yearly competition issue.


----------



## newbie

You can always order a back issue!

Carved soap.


----------



## newbie

Pretty color combo.


----------



## newbie

Today's beauty


----------



## newbie

Ugh, I hate Mondays. Soap, take me away!


----------



## newbie

I can't see what I'm attaching today but I assume it's a beautiful soap.


----------



## Obsidian

These are hand carved. I watched a how they are made once about these, it takes incredible skill.





I love fresh poured tops and these colors are gorgeous.


----------



## navigator9

One of the nicest examples of this technique that I've seen.


----------



## newbie

Nice coloring


----------



## grumpy_owl

From the previous page, how does the soaper get that gold vein to be so glittery-gold? Gold mica in my soap turns it opaque yellow.


----------



## Saponista

It doesn't look very shiny to me grumpy, it looks like a pale yellow? I even zoomed in for a better look. As far as I know, you can't get mica in the soap to look shiny as the light doesn't reflect off it the same way as when it is on the surface.


----------



## hmlove1218

I'm had a few micas that had a shimmer in soap. It's always the sparkle type micas so I'm assuming they are a larger size partical


----------



## newbie

What a great texture shot.


----------



## newbie

So sensual!


----------



## navigator9

newbie said:


> What a great texture shot.



That one looks lickable! :-D


----------



## navigator9

Tatsiana Serko really has this technique nailed.


----------



## newbie

Even though I'm not the biggest fan of straight lines, I really like this and I LOVE the dark blue pinstripe between the top two layers. The whole soap looks crisp. Makes me think of a man in a well-tailored suit.


----------



## vmakkers

I've been meaning to do a mens soap for my BF but couldn't figure out a design that would satisfy my need to be creative without turning it into some swirly stuff. This is like perfect. It's so simple and elegant. Now I just need to figure out a color scheme to go with this.


----------



## newbie

A double for the holiday


----------



## newbie

Sunday soap.


----------



## jules92207

Ohhhhhhh...


----------



## newbie

The lacy top technique.


----------



## newbie

That's a knock out of a soap rock.


----------



## jules92207

Oh my gosh. I am in love.


----------



## rainycityjen

My newest "why didn't I think of that" inspiration - tilted ombre. (From Kudesnitsa blog).


----------



## not_ally

Newbie, is that lacy top one CP?  Somehow it has an MPish look to it.


----------



## newbie

I think it's CP. I found it on pinterest but I've seen that soap maker's name before on things that look CP. It's brushed with mica, so maybe that is making it look different.

The raspberries look like jaunty little hats to me.


----------



## Soap Techniques

newbie said:


> That's a knock out of a soap rock.


 
I believe this soap is hand painted on the surface. I saw a very similar looking soap at this store:
http://www.gardeners.com/buy/stone-soaps-set-of-3/8586382.html

Here is one of the reviews from a customer:
"The lines that make these look like rocks are only surface deep so within a short time you're left with a round solid-colored soap which is not particularly interesting or attractive = ("


----------



## newbie

Seems like more effort to paint them on than to make a striped soap that gets carved. Well, that's too bad.

Black and white today


----------



## jules92207

Agree, it's kinda silly. I would think it's way easier to make a striped soap.

Love the black and white.


----------



## newbie

Soap for today


----------



## newbie

Double whammy.


----------



## not_ally

Love the colors on that last one, the fragrance combo suits them perfectly (or vice versa).


----------



## hmlove1218

newbie said:


> Double whammy.



Anyone else see a Andy Worhol type rendition of Marilyn Monroe in the red and black soap??


----------



## newbie

Bliss


----------



## not_ally

That is soap?  Surreal.  I looked for her website, did not find that one on it, but this was on her pinterest.


----------



## SunWolf

That last blue with yellow/browns is very interesting.  The perfect separation of the top patterned layer and the lower marbled blue layer just kills me...how'd they do dat!?!


----------



## not_ally

SW, I am challenged enough by regular swirls - as you know from my travails on the challenge thread  - I would love to know, but probably not attempt it!  Hey, you're getting there w/the posts, just a few more!


----------



## dibbles

I just want to say I really enjoy this thread. Looking at the new pictures is usually the last thing I do at night - kind of like a bedtime story. So thank you, Newbie, for starting this and adding to it so regularly, and to everyone else that finds incredible, beautiful pieces of art to add as well.


----------



## newbie

I think they poured the slab in the blues and let it set, then poured the other colors and rana comb through them. From the sides, it looks like they then poured the blue into the pulled design, which pushed it around a little. The top looks like some of the ebrus that has patterns with pools of other colors in there. It's well done!

I'm glad you are enjoying the thread. I love what other people find as well, but it's part of my weekly challenge, searching out pics of soaps that are new to me. 

This is one might be consider clown puke by some because it's so colorful and busy, but there's something for everyone in the soap world!


----------



## newbie

Need a balancer


----------



## not_ally

Like the soap and the irony of the blog name.


----------



## navigator9

not_ally said:


> Like the soap and the irony of the blog name.



She has a lot of great videos on YouTube, too.


----------



## Saponista

Everyone seems mad on the curved Taiwan swirl at the moment.(I'm not sure what it's actually called) I'm deliberately avoiding trying it, I've never been one of the cool kids so I hate being in fashion. However, I really love this version.

https://instagram.com/p/4z5M8pSrMU/


----------



## newbie

Makes me think of our current challenge.


----------



## jules92207

Ohhh, I'd be happy with that if it was mine. 

I really like this...

ETA - I messed up somehow, not sure how I posted it twice.


----------



## not_ally

It almost looks like it has a face.  As well as a butterfly.  Double duty.


----------



## newbie

I think I just saw this one and screen shot it for future posting. It really caught my eye as well. I have to take it out of my files so I don't double dip.

Another beauty


----------



## newbie

Kind of rustic looking.


----------



## not_ally

I love the look of this "forest bark" soap.  The soapmaker is really, really good.  Her website has several videos of how she makes some of her soaps, including some gorgeous ebrus, I think it is really generous of her to share those.  Link to the site is below, I really recommend you check it out if you have a bit of time.

It is strange, she does not have that many followers/views. Which doesn't make sense, given how good she is, she should have a zillion of 'em. Maybe she hasn't been soaping forever and is just a natural prodigy.

https://nourishinghandmadebodycare.wordpress.com/tag/cold-process-soap-making/


----------



## gigisiguenza

newbie said:


> I was just browsing soap pictures and thought I would post a few of my favorites. There are some very talented soapers in Germany! A couple were pinned from their equivalent (it appeared) of this forum but I couldn't find who made them. Another came from someone's blog, "Kicking Dirt's [email protected]@ one day at a time". She makes some great designs on her top layer. I have also learned that butterfly swirls are just not in my repertoire.
> 
> The one was pinned as a soap but is actually glass. However, if someone could make that from M&P, they'd be famous!!!! I love it.


 
I think I just swooned looking at soap #2.... I wanna know how to do THAT! LOL



newbie said:


> Nail art- polish designs on water are another place to get design ideas. Red pic is of nail polish, other is of soap.


 
my daughter suggested I username batter n food coloring to work out patterns cuz once baked I could see an approximation of how they would work. I don't think it's such a bad idea. Way cheaper than soap batter n my bar patrons can eat the resulting experiments


----------



## newbie

that's good practice for swirling but food colors don't hold well in soap, but marbling cake batter or other things would be a lot of fun.


----------



## gigisiguenza

newbie said:


> that's good practice for swirling but food colors don't hold well in soap, but marbling cake batter or other things would be a lot of fun.



newbie that's what I meant lol. Using food coloring in cake batter to.practice techniques, rather than wasting soap supplies and colorants to learn . Then once I felt comfy with the technique, I could move to soap batter and soap colorants. Sorry for the confusion


----------



## newbie

It's hot and humid so I don't mind the memory of a snowfall.


----------



## kumudini

gigisiguenza said:


> I think I just swooned looking at soap #2.... I wanna know how to do THAT! LOL



That forest bark soap was an entry to the great cakes spin swirl challenge. I think she placed as well. So if you go to her blog, you would find her process as well. I really liked that soap. So cool!


----------



## Saponista

Teressa was always a very strong contender in the great cakes challenges. I always admire her work.


----------



## newbie

Love the color combo


----------



## galaxyMLP

See! That's a fantastic use of a discoloring fragrance! I love it!


----------



## newbie

Yes, indeed. I also love the use of pink with a browning FO for the effect it gives. I recently did a green with a discoloring FO and I like it, but so far, I like the effect with pink the best. Haven't tried many colors though. I would think orange and yellow would work well too.


----------



## newbie

Just luscious. Made by Bucklepenny. Second made by Bubs-n-Scrubs


----------



## newbie

So many beautiful soaps...


----------



## newbie

A little humor on a classy soap.


----------



## newbie

This is drop dead gorgeous and so striking.


----------



## osso

Wow.


----------



## jules92207

Holy cow that is amazing.


----------



## newbie

These are so dang cute.


----------



## newbie

This top!!!


----------



## newbie

Oh my lord.


----------



## houseofwool

newbie said:


> Oh my lord.




How do you think this one was done?


----------



## doriettefarm

Very cool, looks like the inverse of a gel ring!


----------



## newbie

It looks like it was all poured at once. Maybe popped in the oven or otherwise heated around the periphery/from the outside and then chilled? I don't know if the person meant to do it or not but it is an astonishing looking soap.


----------



## snappyllama

I think I remember a blog post about it being entirely unintended. Lucky duck!


----------



## lenarenee

I wonder which look was the intended one....the lighter creamy color or the darker?


----------



## newbie

Gradient but using pumpkin as the thing to decrease.

What an excellent use of stearic streaking.


----------



## navigator9

Whaaaaaat? I can't even imagine how anyone achieves this kind of perfection.


----------



## hmlove1218

I saw that one on Pinterest and was stunned! It appears to me as a mantra type swirl on top of the bars as apposed to in the middle. I can't imagine the practice this took.


----------



## newbie

Mmmm, such a delicate look to this soap.


----------



## karenbeth

You should see what the soapmaker who made the red black and green soap has just posted. It's awesome. I'll see if I can work out how to put it here

Here they are. I'm in awe


----------



## ngian

newbie said:


> What an excellent use of stearic streaking.



Seems like glycerine rivers to me...


----------



## mazimazi

navigator9 said:


> Whaaaaaat? I can't even imagine how anyone achieves this kind of perfection.



I believe it is called "Circling Taiwan Swirl"
You basically do the 1st (zig zag or chevron) step of Taiwan and then you circle touching the sidef of mold a couple of times. 
This was an entry in Amy's challenge this month, I'm pretty sure it will win. I think the technique is pretty well described in soapers Facebook album.


----------



## navigator9

mazimazi said:


> I believe it is called "Circling Taiwan Swirl"
> You basically do the 1st (zig zag or chevron) step of Taiwan and then you circle touching the sidef of mold a couple of times.
> This was an entry in Amy's challenge this month, I'm pretty sure it will win. I think the technique is pretty well described in soapers Facebook album.



I'm amazed at how evenly spaced the swirls are. It's mind boggling. Thanks for letting me know the name of the swirl, I'm off to look for more examples.


----------



## kchaystack

navigator9 said:


> I'm amazed at how evenly spaced the swirls are. It's mind boggling. Thanks for letting me know the name of the swirl, I'm off to look for more examples.



The last 2 soaping 101 vids talk about this technique


----------



## newbie

I posted a pic of this technique in April on this forum!

Stearic streaks and glycerine rivers are the same thing but different names. It seems like people use the terms interchangeably.

For today:


----------



## newbie

Lovely use of texture


----------



## not_ally

Ok, how did s/he get the shimmer in the swirls in post #919?  I have been trying to figure that out for months, have tried w/varying amts of mica, to no avail.  I wonder if it is glitter?


----------



## kchaystack

not_ally said:


> Ok, how did s/he get the shimmer in the swirls in post #919?  I have been trying to figure that out for months, have tried w/varying amts of mica, to no avail.  I wonder if it is glitter?



I think it is a metallic mica.  I know Nurture has a copper mica and a gold mica that has extra sparkles.


----------



## not_ally

I've tried them, K, it hasn't worked.  The ones w/actual metal powder (there are a few) are not compatible w/CP except on the top as a swirl.  But I will check out the Nurture ones, everyone does rave about them, thank you.


----------



## kchaystack

not_ally said:


> I've tried them, K, it hasn't worked.  The ones w/actual metal powder (there are a few) are not compatible w/CP except on the top as a swirl.  But I will check out the Nurture ones, everyone does rave about them, thank you.



Um, but I think that is what they did.  Put the mica in oil on the top of the soap and swirled it.  I do not think they mixed it into the batter.


ETA, that also looks like it is from one of those slab molds with the 18 or 36 bar dividers, not a loaf.


----------



## not_ally

kchaystack said:


> Um, but I think that is what they did.  Put the mica in oil on the top of the soap and swirled it.  I do not think they mixed it into the batter..



Oh, you're right, I was not looking carefully enough.  V. pretty effect, but I want it *in* the soap as well as on top, maybe I am asking for too much.


----------



## kchaystack

not_ally said:


> Oh, you're right, I was not looking carefully enough.  V. pretty effect, but I want it *in* the soap as well as on top, maybe I am asking for too much.



You might try mixing it with some glycerin and drop swirling after the pour...  Or using a pipette to 'inject' it into the batter, or maybe an ITP swirl?


----------



## newbie

If you do an oil in mica within the soap, the most you can get is a thin line of it because it gets compressed by the soap and the oil will be absorbed. There just isn't any bulk/volume to it. I have been able to get some shimmer by using a lot of a high sheen mica inthe batter but it won't be like straight up mica. It just can't because the batter is opaque and light can't hit the mica from all sorts of angles. 

I saw Nurture just put out a line of large particle high sheen micas that are supposed to give some sparkle effect in CP. I haven't tried them though.

You can try it using one of your highest sheen, most glittery micas in a small batch. I eyeball it but my guess is that I use 1/3 tsp or a bit more for maybe 4 ounces of batter (not oils, but batter). Don't use Colorona Bordeaux though. I've had very bad luck with that- the texture of the soap gets really strange.


----------



## ngian

newbie said:


> Stearic streaks and glycerine rivers are the same thing but different names. It seems like people use the terms interchangeably.



I think that these are two different issues as their name implies: 



Stearic streaks are made from Stearic Fatty Acid, and are white opaque spots that has solidified/saponified quicker than other FAs


Glycerine rivers are made with titanium dioxide and glycerine molecules from triglyceride and are transparent little rivers.
If I'm wrong please correct me.

Nikos


----------



## not_ally

I would give up on the mica *in* the bar search, sometimes I think it is one of those quests that people get stuck on that is just not workable and a bad/irritating idea.  But I know it can be done b/c I've seen it on a long mica thread over on DISH, there are a couple of people there that have had good success with it. 

I have a couple of v. fluffy large particle low color glitters from TKB and Mad Oils that actually do work to add shimmer in the body of the soap (I know, it sounds awful but it is actually quite pretty), they have v. little color themselves but are really good for shimmer, both inside and on the bar:  http://www.madoils.com/products/sparkle-plenty-fluffy-glitter and http://www.tkbtrading.com/item.php?item_id=1710  For anyone who thinks glitter is awful and tacky, I would check these out, they add understated sparkle without being at all vulgar.

That's strange about the Colorona Bordeau, Newb, but good to know, I do like that color.  

but I would like to do this w/mica ...

ETA:  if anyone is thinking of buying the madoils one and is dissuaded by the pics on the site, don't be, they are surprisingly bad for madoils and it is much nicer "in person"


----------



## newbie

N_A, do you have a pic of it done in a loaf? I would love to see what it looks like. The quest is ON!

ngian, I tossed the question out for our chemists on the forum because now I am curious if they are the same or different phenomenon. I have always heard the same so would love to know for certain.

An M&P and a CP for today.


----------



## not_ally

Newb, I'll put some of the TKB one into my final challenge soap and kill two birds w/one stone, look for it tomorrow


----------



## newbie

Found this one- it's for the July GCS Challenge. I LOVE IT.


----------



## Sonya-m

Ooh yes I like that!!


----------



## shunt2011

Wow, that's beautiful.  Love the swirls and the color combination.


----------



## newbie

Such an excellent eye for colors. I would not have thought of her darker side combo, with the gray, that color green, black and white. And her proportions are spot on, for my tastes anyway. 

To the stearic/glycerin issue, both terms are officially incorrect, I see, but they are the same thing. I will have to eliminate the phrase "stearic streaks" from my vocabulary.

From DeeAnna:
"I dug up some stuff I've written before. Here ya go:

"Glycerin rivers" and "stearic spots or streaks" are misleading terms. The more generic terms "streaking" and "mottling" are really more accurate. Any soap can show rivers, streaks, spots, or mottling; these patterns are just more obvious in soaps with pigment colorants. 

Probably the worst name of the two is "glycerin rivers" because it is so incorrect. A high concentration of glycerin would make soap soft and goopy, and the soap should wear away more quickly in those areas due to the softness and water solubility of the glycerin. Ask yourself -- have you ever seen a "glycerin river" that behaved like that??? "Stearic streaks" or spots can be formed by non-stearic soaps as well as stearic soap, but that term is closer to reality. 

I have no illusion that people are going to use more accurate names, however. "Glycerin rivers" and "stearic spots" will continue to confuse and mislead soapers for decades to come.

***

Soap is made of many different kinds of soap molecules. As the soap cools in the mold, some parts of the soap may crystallize (harden) before other areas do. That affects where a colorant such as titanium dioxide ends up in the soap. Colorants are more likely to concentrate in the soaps that crystallize last. Also some of the soaps themselves are more opaque (stearic, palmitic) and some are more translucent (oleic, linoleic), which in itself can cause mottling and streaking even without added pigments.

Water content is not really what causes mottling and streaking, although I can see why one would think it is. What water content DOES do is affect whether the soap is likely to gel or not at relatively low temperatures. High water soaps go to full gel at much lower temps than low-water soaps, so they are thus more likely to show mottling and streaking than soaps that don't gel.

Mottling and streaking is more likely if the soap reaches a full gel state and is allowed to very slowly cool, so the different soaps (stearic soap, oleic soap, palmitic soap, etc.) can crystallize at different times.

***

The old soap makers (1800s to early 1900s) intentionally made mottled soaps that were popular with the customers of the day. A mottled soap could only be made using a pure soap that had not been "filled" or adulterated with too much water, clay, or other cost-cutting additives, so the mottling was proof the soap was pure and high quality. The soap maker would add a coloring agent to a finished soap, pour the soap into "frames" (large molds), and carefully control the rate of cooling.

The stearic and palmitic soaps would solidify into pale colored clumps first, essentially concentrating the color into the remaining liquid oleic and linoleic soaps. When the oleic soaps solidified, the color would be trapped within these areas and make rivers or veins of darker color around the stearic clumps. The size and appearance of the mottles were controlled by the oils in the recipe, the way the finished soap was handled, and the rate of cooling in the frames.

"...When [soap] is permitted to cool rapidly the colouring matter remains uniformly disseminated throughout the mass; but when means are taken to cause the soap to cool and solidify slowly a segregation takes place: the stearate and palmitate form a semicrystalline solid, while the oleate, solidifying more slowly, comes by itself into translucent veins, in which the greater part of the coloured matter is drawn. In this way curd, mottled or marbled soap is formed..."
Source: http://www.1911encyclopedia.org/Soap"


And on to today's post, a beautiful light and summery feeling soap.


----------



## not_ally

That is beautiful. Spin swirl?


----------



## Sonya-m

That's lovely - not sure if it's a spin or not, there's definitely been a tool dragged through it in a wave


----------



## newbie

I didn't see all the bars but I don't think it's a spin. I think they poured lines and then zigzagged or similar to drag them all out to fine lines then did a curvy pull through them. That's my theory anyway.

The lines are more abundant and finer than in this soap but this is kind of similar.


----------



## navigator9

I looooove those "light and summery" colors.


----------



## not_ally

newbie said:


> Such an excellent eye for colors. I would not have thought of her darker side combo, with the gray, that color green, black and white. And her proportions are spot on, for my tastes anyway.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> I find colors really hard, despite studying/working on them for years (in redoing/flipping houses before discovering the soapy addiction.)   I really envy the people to whom it is instinctive, I see pictures here and can tell that it is.  It is not at all so for me.


----------



## Saponista

I struggle with colours too. I find myself copying great combos I have seen rather than coming up with things myself.


----------



## not_ally

Saponista said:


> I struggle with colours too. I find myself copying great combos I have seen rather than coming up with things myself.



I do that all the time, copy great combos, that is, I bookmark when I see them.  I just see it is a compliment to the originator and a good way to learn, as well as make beautiful soap.

One of the first places I bought I painted a cactus green color, I was inspired by the garden full of lovely aloe plants.  My best friend (he is one of those people w/an instinctive eye for color/art) tortured me for years by asking me how the jolly green giant was doing   Definitely should have copied someone else on that one!


----------



## newbie

A great black and white soap, from the recent GSC Challenge.


----------



## newbie

Well done.


----------



## newbie

For today


----------



## Obsidian

The one on the right looks like a space ship flying between two meteors.


----------



## TVivian

This person has a really neat style. Lots of great soaps on their blog. 




http://petrasseifenkunst.blogspot.com/2015/06/malediva.html?spref=pi&m=1


----------



## happygoluckyfarms

Ok that's a mp I love !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! With the sea motive


----------



## Saponista

I just stumbled across her too tviv. I really like her style.


----------



## Sonya-m

Is it really MP?? Wow!


----------



## Saponista

I think it's cold process. The last one with the orange colour scheme?


----------



## Sonya-m

Yeah the butterfly type swirl - I thought it must be cp


----------



## newbie

I think she was referring to the Octopus Soap, the blue M&P one. Here is another M&P!


----------



## Sonya-m

Ah right! Totally misunderstood! Oops!


----------



## newbie

Pink and green, so springy!


----------



## newbie

A little something to chirk us up.


----------



## newbie

now THAT looks good enough to eat.


----------



## jules92207

^^yes. That is what I'm talking about. I love it.


----------



## newbie

It's hot out today. Flames seemed appropriate.


----------



## newbie

So nice and sharp.


----------



## newbie

Love me some pink and brown.


----------



## CaraBou

Wicked; I like it!


----------



## navigator9

CaraBou said:


> Wicked; I like it!



Oooh....."wicked", that would be a great name for it!


----------



## Saponista

This is lovely, I wonder how she got the internal swirl so circular.


----------



## not_ally

That is frigging gorgeous.  She will probably just hoard all of those (if she sells


----------



## hmlove1218

Saponista said:


> View attachment 15691
> 
> 
> This is lovely, I wonder how she got the internal swirl so circular.



I'm guessing a well practiced hanger swirl


----------



## newbie

She has excellent muscle memory for that spiral. Probably has made those motions over and over and over until her arms just know what to do. It's a beauty, but all of her soaps are.


Another soaper with spiral skills.


----------



## newbie

I have posted other pics of "small detail" soaps but here is another. I put a small detail challenge on the list we have running of ideas.

People might not consider the orange and blue to be a small detail soap, but I would because that one sweep up makes the soap, at least for me.


----------



## jules92207

newbie said:


> Love me some pink and brown.



I really love this. I think I might try to create something like this today.


----------



## hmlove1218

That orange and blue is stunning! I think the ash adds even more to the look


----------



## Saponista

Lots of dark colours around at the moment so I really like this summery contrast.


----------



## newbie

Unique design!


----------



## not_ally

I kept thinking that top left one was staring at me cross-eyed though!  Once the thought entered, it would not leave


----------



## tbeck3579

Beautiful, stunning works of art.  They need a picture frame, not a soap dish


----------



## Saponista

They are really unusual, a design like that could have so easily looked tacky and garish, but they have pulled it off, I quite like it.


----------



## newbie

For today.


----------



## newbie

Yum.


----------



## newbie

Pure goodness.


----------



## newbie

brightness for a rainy day


----------



## gigisiguenza

newbie said:


> brightness for a rainy day



Omg newbie I adore that soap. It stunning. I wanna learn to make pretty like that.... wistful sigh... lol


----------



## SunWolf

newbie said:


> brightness for a rainy day



OOooo...pretty!!


----------



## newbie

Beautiful shot.


----------



## gigisiguenza

I'm determined to learn how to make it


----------



## gigisiguenza




----------



## gigisiguenza

Sigh.... so beautiful...
The maker calls it Oriental Sun


----------



## gigisiguenza

Do you think this was made with mica lines? Could it be achieved using barely light trace stage with a little time in between to set up? Stunning in my opinion.


----------



## newbie

They may be mica or powder lines but some of them seem awfully thick for mica, like the dark blue and the dark green. Do herbs cause less interference with adhesion? Could the green be spirulina, for instance?


----------



## kumudini

I see that those colors bled into the white soap. I thought micas don't bleed, not sure though. I think those lines are too bright to be from natural colorants. What they are, how they did it, I have no clue.


----------



## gigisiguenza

I'm stumped too and I keep studying it lol


----------



## Dana89

Speaking of being stumped, did anyone ever figure out that fishnet soap?


----------



## gigisiguenza

Fishnet soap????


----------



## TheDragonGirl

gigisiguenza said:


> Do you think this was made with mica lines? Could it be achieved using barely light trace stage with a little time in between to set up? Stunning in my opinion.View attachment 15812



from poking around and using google translate, the most I've been able to gather is that the soaper teaches classes on making this design and a bunch of other really pretty ones, but I cant figure out anything about the process

http://www.shop2000.com.tw/weiweisoap/

Edit: found it! They're pencil lines made with botanical powders http://weiwei2031.pixnet.net/blog/post/30588982


----------



## gigisiguenza

My jaw dropped when I saw this soap. Holy friggin soap art batman.... I still can't believe it is soap.... I had to go to the actual page to be sure that it's a for real soap for sale LOL
  https://www.etsy.com/listing/74068870/elephant-animal-soap-the-original-by-tcf


----------



## gigisiguenza

Wtg DragonGirl! Now I can stop searching LOL


----------



## newbie

Some neutrals and then, slamo! Color!


----------



## gigisiguenza

Wow, I really like the neutrals ... so pretty


----------



## Dana89

gigisiguenza said:


> Fishnet soap????



Yeah on page 60 there is a soap with a fishnet design, no one knows if it is a design that goes through the whole soap or on the outside and a few people I think tried to make it but no one figured it out. There are about 10 pages after that pic of people discussing how it was made.
I never heard if anyone figured it out or not.


----------



## gigisiguenza

Dana - oooo ok, now I'm curious too LOL. Ty for answering


----------



## newbie

I have not heard of anyone unlocking the mysteries of that bar. I tried a few things with dismal results and other were going to try but no one ever posted any successes. I am still defaulting to the water transfer process.


----------



## jules92207

I was going to try some fondant pads   to see if I could create it to. I haven't been brave enough to try it yet.


----------



## newbie

Simple black soaps. Wow, I must be tired or clumsy. I thought I clicked on two black soaps but will leave the hit of color by Dandelion to contrast with the calm black pic by Auntie Clara.


----------



## TheDragonGirl

oh man, I love both of those, I didn't realize you could dress up  a black bar with that little colour and make it look so fancy


----------



## fionasfrightsoap

The black one is amazing!


----------



## newbie

Shaped soaps. First a CP soap rock and some what look like smaller sample hearts.


----------



## navigator9

TheDragonGirl said:


> oh man, I love both of those, I didn't realize you could dress up  a black bar with that little colour and make it look so fancy



And the pink cupcake paper "skirt" is just perfect!


----------



## jules92207

newbie said:


> Shaped soaps. First a CP soap rock and some what look like smaller sample hearts.



I so love soap rocks...I think they are my favorite.


----------



## fuzz-juzz

Oh that black one is pure perfection.  
Her photos are really gorgeous.


----------



## newbie

Fresh!


----------



## newbie

Little baby feet are never not cute!


----------



## gigisiguenza

Awwww those are so sweet


----------



## newbie

Friday!


----------



## newbie

Cheerful colors


----------



## newbie

It's the weekend. We deserve more soap ****.


----------



## jules92207

Yes!!!!


----------



## lionprincess00

I just saw this on pinterest and saved the pic August 10th...too funny! It's lovely!


----------



## newbie

I know that feeling! Sometimes I will just have picked up a picture and then someone will post the same.


Some browns, some colors, all beautiful!


----------



## Saponista

I love the glycerine rivers in the second one. Sometimes they can really add something special to a soap. Sadly the soap I made with glycerine rivers looked more like curdled vomit than an artistic masterpiece.


----------



## lionprincess00

So funny Saponista! I LOVE the breakfast at tiffany soap. Talk about working a discoloring fo! Of course, I'm partial to blue so that may sway me some


----------



## newbie

You are just a more avant garde artist, Saponista.

I think this is one of those single element soaps, where one element or detail defines the soap. The poppy seeds make this one, at least for me.


----------



## Mommy

I have lurked here for a looong time, and THIS soap made me join in the browse-a-thon:


----------



## Mommy

I could CRY from the beauty! The simplicity!


----------



## not_ally

That is a beautiful soap, M.  Just so luscious and creamy and simple and perfect.  I love the gorgeous swirls, but then you see something like this and it reminds you of how simplicity can be even better in a way.  If you are really great at it, like that soaper obviously is, not the likes of me


----------



## newbie

Simple is often very beautiful. There are so many kinds of beauty!

Here is one simpler and one more complex.


----------



## newbie

I don't across too many pics of HP soap (looking in the wrong places, no doubt.) This is from Soap Queen's HP tutorial.


----------



## jules92207

I really enjoy a nice hp, and I don't need all the colors actually, just a pretty glossy hp works for me. There aren't enough pretty hp pictures out there yet... Hmmm..


----------



## newbie

Love the logo.


----------



## kumudini

newbie said:


> Little baby feet are never not cute!



Such a great idea, for a soap .


----------



## newbie

Found this on the soap round up on Soap Queen, but not where it came from.


----------



## newbie

Great use of the contrasting color of the painted wood.


----------



## not_ally

Carabou, the moonscape, just fantastic.  I don't know it was a one-off, but I hope not.  I love the small notches/"embeds within the embeds", if that is what they are.

Viv, if anyone can come close on replicating those others, it is you.


----------



## gigisiguenza

This is so crisp and clean, I love the simplicity of it.


----------



## newbie

Oh honey


----------



## Belizeanswirl

This is like looking at beautiful shoes! I'm in Heaven.


----------



## cgpeanut

gigisiguenza said:


> I'm determined to learn how to make it



Maybe inbed for the solid and then pour an in the pot swirl of white and orange


----------



## navigator9

Bondi Beach soap, found on Pinterest.


----------



## newbie

Can't tell if they got the bullseye throughout the loaf, but it's cool!


----------



## newbie

Todays' pic


----------



## navigator9

Now that's a pretty swirl. I love color swirled into white soap. This one reminds me of raspberry swirl ice cream.


----------



## soapgirltami

Navigator9, I'm in love with that soap! It is the beach


----------



## Mommy

soapgirltami said:


> Navigator9, I'm in love with that soap! It is the beach



how did they do that gorgeous top? I guess that soaper really knows when to put down the skewer and walk away.


----------



## navigator9

soapgirltami said:


> Navigator9, I'm in love with that soap! It is the beach



Isn't it though? Perfect white caps on top of waves.



Mommy said:


> how did they do that gorgeous top? I guess that soaper really knows when to put down the skewer and walk away.



(Sigh) Yes, that's something that's hard to do. I speak with the voice of experience.


----------



## newbie

This is an entry from the Soap Bar challenge a few months ago. The person did a fantastic job color matching and giving that impressionist feel.


----------



## CaraBou

newbie, how have you kept this up so long? 

How do you consistently find the cream of the crop??  

Thanks for doing it!!


----------



## newbie

I have challenged myself to keep it going with no repeats for as long as I can! Its getting more difficult though when I look because lots of people pin the same soaps. However, given how many soapers there are out there, there should be enough to go forever, if people just post pictures. It's digging out new makers/non-sellers that is difficult. And since we have a photo gallery here, I can't use forum members' soaps (I did once though). At least, those are my personal rules- makes it more of a challenge. 

So soft and gentle!


----------



## newbie

I'm not certain but I feel like soapqueen did a riff on one of the soaps I sent in for a swap. My soap is the middle bar- the one I named Sahara Sunset, and this is one of theirs, named Sahara Sunset. !

Also, another fantabulous soap picture, which reminds me of CaraBou's recent black and white that I love.


----------



## newbie

Cool soap.


----------



## newbie

Embedded cupcake. Very clever!


----------



## navigator9

newbie said:


> Cool soap.



Gorgeous......and the fragrance, wow! I want me some of that.


----------



## hmlove1218

Holy wow! That cupcake embed is genious! I bet it's a great way to use up cupcake soaps that didn't come out right


----------



## CaraBou

Ok guys, check this out...

soapqueen's soap doesn't just look like newbie's Sahara Sunset; it looks an awful lot like a hybrid between that and her (newbie's) Savannah Sunset, which she also submitted for a bb swap.   Here's the other one, which newbie posted more than 2 years ago at  http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=35791

Am I right, or what??  So many of us try knock-offs, but as far as I know not too many of us are the original being copied!


----------



## not_ally

Def. a riff.  I love the colors, and embed, Newb.  I had never seen yours before this, but had come across the SQ one somewhere (pinterest?) and had/have it bookmarked, somewhere, as one that *I* wanted to riff off of, see what you started?


----------



## newbie

So funny. I just made a blogpost a few minutes ago about copying other people's soap because I made two batches tonight trying to copy CaraBou's glorious black and white soap, but with a slight twist. I know some people take offense when someone copies another, but if you take it and add your own little spin, which you almost certainly will have to do since exact replica's are nearly impossible, I think it can be a good way to learn. 

It took me a second to realize the person had embedded a cupcake! What a great idea, and they did it really well, with the topping matching the inside colors.

I can't put my finger on just why this bar caught my eye. It's a simple soap but I think the way the stamp slightly squished the bar gives it this cool rustic feeling.


----------



## Saponista

I like it, it reminds of sealing wax.


----------



## CaraBou

It's not rustic, it's medieval!  I swear I can feel the dragon's breath!

You must be high newbie, the swirls aren't that great in my sucky-stamp soap.  But bring on the riffs, I wanna see how it should be done!


----------



## navigator9

Saponista said:


> I like it, it reminds of sealing wax.



That's it! I was wondering what it was making me think of, and that's it...sealing wax. Like some secret letter between characters on Game of Thrones, stamped with a dragon.


----------



## newbie

Yes! You are exactly right about the sealing wax and a more medieval feel. It's a cool soap. 

Sorry, CaraBou. You must be the one on hallucinogens to not be able to see how beautiful that soap is. 

It's cloudy and dank here today, so a spot of sunshine is in order.


----------



## hlee

newbie said:


> Embedded cupcake. Very clever!


Is that whipped soap?
Looks so light and fluffy & pretty.


----------



## CaraBou

In the calendula soap, it's interesting how the pencil line curves back on itself in the middle bar.  If you could do that purposefully, the sky would be the limit in designs.


----------



## newbie

A day for nice lines


----------



## navigator9

newbie said:


> A day for nice lines



Ooooooooo......pretty!:clap:


----------



## Saponista

I love these. They made me smile.


----------



## Deedles

newbie said:


> You are just a more avant garde artist, Saponista.
> 
> I think this is one of those single element soaps, where one element or detail defines the soap. The poppy seeds make this one, at least for me.



In my last order from SMR I received a sample of cranberry seeds. I was wondering what I could use them for but this one has given me a great idea. Now if I can just pull it off!


----------



## jules92207

I really like this soaper...

https://m.facebook.com/WhiteOakCreekSoapCo


----------



## Belizeanswirl

I love this thread, thank you so much for finding ,and posting these beautiful soaps.


----------



## CaraBou

Dang, I can't keep up with this thread. In fact I want to go backward. The gold and black marble is to die for, as are the Japanese amoeba soap and the #23.


----------



## Saponista

These are a really nice example of wood grain effect.


----------



## CaraBou

_Holy moly_, that's about the most disguised soap I've ever seen!  Would have never guessed. How did they get that so realistic?


----------



## newbie

A little texture and a use of a dc FO that I haven't seen before, as streaks.


----------



## newbie

I love these.


----------



## newbie

I thought  a little inspiration was in order for the DC FO challenge. I put the last pic in just because the soap is flipping cool!


----------



## newbie

It's a Hades-like day here. A soap like this is in order.


----------



## gigisiguenza

JellyBelly said:


> I think you get what you pay for with oils. The cheaper ones likely aren't pure essential oils - likely diluted. I think there is some difference with the way they are produced as well.



Ooooooo ... my kinda soap


----------



## newbie

A days for blues.


----------



## not_ally

How was that primadonna one done, do you think?  It looks like a Taiwan swirl, but I have never seen one w/embeds like that, and cannot think of how they could be placed/dropped in w/o disturbing the swirl ...


----------



## galaxyMLP

My thought is that it was done on a slab with the embeds added after the swirling and then the slab was cut in half (a double thick pour like that one swirl soap challenge)


----------



## not_ally

Man, it is hard to understand written language visually, Galaxy, but I think I do now.  So you do think it is *not* a Taiwan swirl (makes sense) but rather a slab swirl in which the "fronds" are individually pulled out, and then the embeds go in vertically between them?  That also makes sense. This stuff is really hard to describe.


----------



## kchaystack

It looks like one of the marble mantra swirls that the last soapworks challenge made the flavor of the month.  Or the tilted mantra...  then the embeds added


----------



## galaxyMLP

To NA, I think you described what I was thinking perfectly.  Yes, that was exactly my thought.

No wait, its totally possible its a taiwan swirl... It looks like the circular tiawan swirl now that I'm looking at it. They must also have steady hands.


----------



## not_ally

Thanks, Galaxy.  K, I have not done one of those marbled mantra swirls, but they are next up.  They are really pretty, I think.


----------



## Sonya-m

Oh I love that first blue one!!


----------



## TwystedPryncess

I love the one stamped with little seahorse.  He looks like he is just swimming around in the water. So cute!


----------



## newbie

I don't think the one with the embeds is a circling one because of the full curls at the end of each white pull. They'd be stretched out if it were a circling technique. I'm with Galaxy on the slab. Half blue and half white and then swirled on a slight diagonal with a smooth back and forth, like the diagonal loop. It looks like the M&P embeds were added after the swirl because you can see where the swirl is pushed out to accommodate the embed. At first I thought it might be a negative embed, where they punched a hole where they wanted it and it was filled with the M&P, but on closer look, I think they were added right after the pour. It's a very good design.

A few more DC FO soaps, for more inspiration:


----------



## TVivian

not_ally said:


> How was that primadonna one done, do you think?  It looks like a Taiwan swirl, but I have never seen one w/embeds like that, and cannot think of how they could be placed/dropped in w/o disturbing the swirl ...




I think it was done in a vertical mold. (Think square Pringles can) with a separator put in on the diagonal, white poured on one side, blue in the other, separator removed, swirl with a chopstick inserted all the way down. Then M&P rods inserted. That's how I'd do it if I were to attempt that. Which I might now because it's gorgeous!


----------



## newbie

I hadn't thought of a vertical mold but I could see making one in that, for sure.

The translucency and depth you get from M&P makes for some incredible effects. I particularly love the first one.


----------



## newbie

A nice tutorial on a funnel and pipe technique:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jD0AG7f_AYI&feature=share[/ame]

A few more discoloring FO soaps. It's difficult to find some that are not brown although I may be missing some, thinking they have colorants in them (yellow dc'ing or orange dc'ing component.)


----------



## newbie

More dc fo soap.


----------



## newbie

Love this one.


----------



## CaraBou

I knew there was great potential in discoloring frags; thanks for proving it.


----------



## newbie

I LOVE the bright acid green with the black. Looks like a neon color. I haven't come across any neons that hold their color for months, but if this one does, I need it.


----------



## lsg

Beautiful soap.


----------



## newbie

Blues and greens today


----------



## newbie

Shot in the arm of color to get people through a short week.


----------



## jules92207

newbie said:


> Shot in the arm of color to get people through a short week.



Ohhh...that's almost flamey (I just made a word - flamey) love it!


----------



## Dana89

I love that Ocean Salt soap. It has a dreamy quality to it.


----------



## navigator9

newbie said:


> I hadn't thought of a vertical mold but I could see making one in that, for sure.
> 
> The translucency and depth you get from M&P makes for some incredible effects. I particularly love the first one.



Oooooooo, that round pink and yellow one is just beautiful. I love the combination of colors, and the swirls are just.....I'm trying to think of a word that does them justice, and I can't!


----------



## newbie

There are things about M&P that you just can't come close to in CP and that quality you mean is one of them.

Love the clean lines and simplicity of this landscape.


----------



## newbie

Middle of the week fix. Doesn't looking at soap stop a headache? I hope so.


----------



## newbie

*oh my god. I am in love.*


----------



## Sonya-m

That is a beautiful soap!!!


----------



## CTAnton

I can't even begin to imagine how that's done....!


----------



## kchaystack

CTAnton said:


> I can't even begin to imagine how that's done....!



Slab mold with a faux funnel pour looks like


----------



## galaxyMLP

I agree on the slab mold/faux funnel pour. And that slight translucence means that soap had to be gelled!


----------



## doriettefarm

newbie said:


> *oh my god. I am in love.*



OMG my retinas are on fire!!!


----------



## newbie

It doesn't have the rings that come from a faux funnel. Each color blob seems to be on its own, surrounded by black. If it was done in a slab, it was a double thick because there doesn't seem to be a back to any of the soaps. I can imagine this done in a slab with pouring black and then each color in its own circle (squeeze bottle, possibly) but i can also see this done in a loaf pretty much the same way. I may have to try to track this person down. I absolutely love that soap.


----------



## CaraBou

Hmmm...  figure it out and tell us! Wait -- SHOW us!  It is is way cool.  Is it MP?


----------



## newbie

I'm pretty certain that is CP. I doubt I'd get anything like that smoothness and clarity. It's a beauty.

The first one is an M&P, I think. Love the shape and effect the pink patch has.


----------



## newbie

Some softer colors for today


----------



## CaraBou

Love that moon in blue -- it is wickedly cool!


----------



## newbie

Today's subject.


----------



## CaraBou

Such rich colors and intriguing shape.  It reminds me of gemstones or crystals that oozed in the Earth.


----------



## newbie

I think that one is HP from the mounding but I can't be certain. It's a very striking soap.

Flowers today.


----------



## newbie

I really like this one.


----------



## newbie

Beautiful.


----------



## newbie

Interesting pattern!


----------



## gigisiguenza

Things like this inspire me greatly


----------



## afbrat

I was browsing on Pinterest this morning, and I found this really cool rimmed soap. So I clicked on the pin, and read (had to translate it) her blog post. Found her inspiration and did a search. Not sure what language that is (Russian maybe?) but her pictures and soaps are amazing! 

http://bysteso.blogspot.com/?m=1

http://www.fraeuleinwinter.com/2015/08/01/seifchen-vanillezucker/

This is the original soap that I saw on Pinterest.


----------



## navigator9

afbrat said:


> I was browsing on Pinterest this morning, and I found this really cool rimmed soap. So I clicked on the pin, and read (had to translate it) her blog post. Found her inspiration and did a search. Not sure what language that is (Russian maybe?) but her pictures and soaps are amazing!
> 
> http://bysteso.blogspot.com/?m=1
> 
> http://www.fraeuleinwinter.com/2015/08/01/seifchen-vanillezucker/
> 
> This is the original soap that I saw on Pinterest.



Yes, she really has this technique mastered. I've posted a couple of pics of her soaps earlier in this thread. They're amazing, aren't they? So precise.


----------



## afbrat

navigator9 said:


> Yes, she really has this technique mastered. I've posted a couple of pics of her soaps earlier in this thread. They're amazing, aren't they? So precise.




Yes!  I sat there with my jaw on my lap!


----------



## newbie

Nice use of mica lines.


----------



## newbie

I had to do a double take on this. Thought it might be M&P because of the intensity of the color and how it's put together but it's CP.


----------



## rparrny




----------



## newbie

I like these. My only disappointment is that it doesn't go all the way through the soap so the pattern is gone too soon.


----------



## Saponista

You could try something similar by putting drinking straws into the mould to create voids and filling with colours. Then you could purple the little accents on top, part of the pattern would last longer then. It would be pretty fiddly though.


----------



## newbie

The first bar reminds me of pictures from the Hubble telescope of cosmic gas clouds. A shiny black bar is always classy and a thing of beauty.


----------



## jules92207

newbie said:


> The first bar reminds me of pictures from the Hubble telescope of cosmic gas clouds. A shiny black bar is always classy and a thing of beauty.



Whoa. I'm kinda in love with these.


----------



## navigator9

newbie said:


> The first bar reminds me of pictures from the Hubble telescope of cosmic gas clouds. A shiny black bar is always classy and a thing of beauty.



Hey, why aren't those rose petals turning black where they're touching the soap, like mine did? Why, why, whyyyyyyyy??? (she sniveled) That's a fabulous looking soap.


----------



## jules92207

navigator9 said:


> Hey, why aren't those rose petals turning black where they're touching the soap, like mine did? Why, why, whyyyyyyyy??? (she sniveled) That's a fabulous looking soap.



I was thinking it was HP, a beautiful HP at that. That would have certainly help the flowers from discoloring.


----------



## Saponista

I keep trying the rose petals. No matter what I do they always end up ugly and brown after curing.


----------



## CaraBou

The rose petals also look dried.  Does that make a difference?

How come we didn't get a new pic today?  WE WANT MORE!  WE WANT MORE!!


----------



## Saponista

I want to have a go at something like this soon.


----------



## navigator9

CaraBou said:


> The rose petals also look dried.  Does that make a difference?



Sadly, it does not make a difference. I dried lots of pink rose petals, and peony petals too. They looked beautiful at first, then black. Rats! The lye monster strikes again.


----------



## newbie

I am a slacker!


----------



## CaraBou

CaraBou said:


> How come we didn't get a new pic today?  WE WANT MORE!  WE WANT MORE!!





newbie said:


> I am a slacker!



I forgive you.  My sis is here visiting, and she is apparently just as hooked now on soap [email protected] as I am even though her first creation was just a couple days ago.  We oogled  through the first 25 pages of this thread together before realizing the dog really _did_ need to be let out. Listening to her moan was kind of funny and a great vindication of my own mind's explosions!

Looking forward to our next 100 pages together -- thanks newbie for strengthening sister love!


----------



## newbie

Ah, soap pics increasing sisterly bonding is such a good thing!


----------



## newbie

It's difficult to find a pic of a soap that is novel, a technique or look not seen in some variation before but every now and then.....


----------



## gigisiguenza

You post such beautiful soaps newbie, they inspire me 

Here's one I found on pinterest - Blood Orange - cold-process soap, hanger swirl - 
  http://www.seifentreff.de/galerie/blood-orange-t26980.html


----------



## newbie

Your image didn't load for some reason, so I put one of them up.


----------



## TVivian

Shout out to this lady who won the international GCSW challenge. I was impressed. 


http://byledev.blogspot.com/2015/09/clyde-slide-challenge-club-birth-of.html?m=1


----------



## Judiraz

I loved her title, too....Birth of the Universe.


----------



## newbie

A beautiful felting job.


----------



## allane

newbie said:


> It's difficult to find a pic of a soap that is novel, a technique or look not seen in some variation before but every now and then.....


  I hope i am not the only one who sees two faces in these soaps? I love it. I hope she can duplicate it. :crazy::crazy:

Allane


----------



## newbie

TH cube M&P just looks cool and the bread makes me laugh. The scrub looks so luscious!


----------



## rparrny

Ya know, I can absolutely appreciate the beauty and artistry of soaps that look like food, the cake soaps and cupcake soaps are gorgeous...but I just gotta think...do I really want food in my bathroom...it's just too weird for me..


----------



## newbie

An HP and a CP with neutrals, which I always like.


----------



## annalee2003

The cube M&P are so cool! Love how they're almost see through.




rparrny said:


> Ya know, I can absolutely appreciate the beauty and artistry of soaps that look like food, the cake soaps and cupcake soaps are gorgeous...but I just gotta think...do I really want food in my bathroom...it's just too weird for me..



It is a bit odd, haha. With fancy soap like that, I almost wouldn't even want to use them, for fear of destroying their creative beauty.


----------



## newbie

Monday, Monday


----------



## newbie

Shhhhhhh. Don't disturb this quiet soap. It's being very effective as is.


----------



## newbie

Just another reason to love gray.


----------



## newbie

Halfway to the weekend!


----------



## CaraBou

Like I needed more reasons to like gray?  

Okay, I'll take it anyway.


----------



## Saponista

Really liked this version of a rimmed soap. So pretty.


----------



## newbie

Light gray, dark gray, slate blue gray, green and gray, brownish gray. More and more reason to love gray but last, the best reason of all, my beauty girl.


----------



## TwystedPryncess

I love blacks, greys, stormy blues. I'll have a house decorated in that pallette one of these days. It will even have matching soaps!


----------



## Sonya-m

Gorgeous pooch newbie! The soaps are nice too but not as gorgeous as the fur baby!!


----------



## Saponista

What a beautiful dog newbie, I love seeing people's pets. She looks so fluffy, it makes me want to hug her. 

I also love the green and grey soap by peggys. How do you think they achieved that design?


----------



## navigator9

Saponista said:


> View attachment 16963
> 
> 
> Really liked this version of a rimmed soap. So pretty.



OMG.....these rimmed soaps are just amazing, and this one........whaaaat??? To do this technique so precisely, and then to use it to make such a pretty soap, I'm verklempt.


----------



## navigator9

newbie said:


> Light gray, dark gray, slate blue gray, green and gray, brownish gray. More and more reason to love gray but last, the best reason of all, my beauty girl.



Looove the confetti soaps. And the pooch! He makes me want to snuggle him. :grin:


----------



## newbie

I love my girl but she's not much for snuggling. My other two dogs are complete lovers, sometimes too much, so it balances off.

The green and gray one looks like a spinner to me. I love the dark colors in it. I can't think of how else, other than spinning, that they would get those lines and  that overall shape of the swirls.

Navigator, have you thought about getting a cutter where you can set the wire across the platform that holds the soap? You can then slice of the slab of soap needed for the rim. I think you need to invest because I can tell how much you absolutely LOVE the rimmed soaps.


----------



## newbie

Going for relative opposites today.


----------



## jules92207

OMG newbie your baby is so beautiful...oh the soaps are too.


----------



## newbie

I can only say thank you from her, because alas, I had no hand in creating her looks! 

Love these two packaging ideas.

The last one- soap sausages? That just turns me off, I must say.


----------



## dibbles

What a pretty girl you have Newbie. She looks so regal.


----------



## jules92207

newbie said:


> The last one- soap sausages? That just turns me off, I must say.



Yeah, agreed. Soapfetti, maybe?


----------



## navigator9

newbie said:


> I love my girl but she's not much for snuggling. My other two dogs are complete lovers, sometimes too much, so it balances off.
> 
> The green and gray one looks like a spinner to me. I love the dark colors in it. I can't think of how else, other than spinning, that they would get those lines and  that overall shape of the swirls.
> 
> Navigator, have you thought about getting a cutter where you can set the wire across the platform that holds the soap? You can then slice of the slab of soap needed for the rim. I think you need to invest because I can tell how much you absolutely LOVE the rimmed soaps.



First of all "her", not "him".....I should have known by the girlie pose, with the paw tucked under! 

Second, yes I really do love those rimmed soaps when they are done as artistically and precisely as those posted here. As for the cutter, the only ones I've seen similar to what you mention, are the big slab cutters used for cutting huge slabs into logs, and they cut vertically, not horizontally. Do they make some that would do that, and are adjustable? You're right, I'd love to give this technique a try.


----------



## rparrny

navigator9 said:


> As for the cutter, the only ones I've seen similar to what you mention, are the big slab cutters used for cutting huge slabs into logs, and they cut vertically, not horizontally. Do they make some that would do that, and are adjustable? You're right, I'd love to give this technique a try.


Just thinking out loud here...but I'm imagining a wire any width you want;...each end wrapped around wood so I could hold it taught...then having two pieces of wood at either end of my slab as a guide for my wire...I hold the wire taught...using the wood planks on the edges of my slab of soap as a guide for depth and then drawing the wire across the slab making a nice even cut....(I hope)


----------



## newbie

The one or two I have seen have the wire strung across the platform and the height can be adjusted. That is held stationary by the posts and then you push the slab through so that the wire slices a uniform piece off the surface. It's much like the vertical ones, where you push the big block of soap through to cut it into logs. Let me dig a bit and see if I can find a pic or two.


----------



## newbie

Well, there you go. Steso has a step by step on how to build a horizontal cutter as her latest post. The other pic is a cutter that cuts horizontally but doesn't look as clearly for soap, although it's listed a soap cutter.

http://bysteso.blogspot.com/


----------



## DeeAnna

"...wire strung across the platform and the height can be adjusted..."

Like this example?


----------



## Saponista

How do u think they achieved this lovely wood grain effect? It sort of looks spin swirl esque, but not. I hate when I can't work things out.


----------



## newbie

Yes, DeeAnna, much like that and with the ability to cut much lower as well.

Do you have the source of that picture? It looks to me like they poured and maybe just did a back and forth over it, very finely, with a few slight loops in spots. Looks like they may have poured some of it in bullseyes. I can see that some of the pulls were across one direction and some the opposite but I can't tell if they had done some swirling before that. I think they did. I'd love to see a blown up picture.

And for today.


----------



## DeeAnna

Could it be done this way??? Mix cocoa in glycerin, sprinkle droplets of the cocoa syrup over the top, do a little blending and swirling with a chopstick to pull some of the cocoa into lines, but leave other parts alone. I could even see using a toothbrush dipped in the cocoa syrup and used to spatter droplets that small -- kind of like what we used to do as kids in art class. Would be pretty with a little gold mica syrup spattered on before swirling.


----------



## Saponista

It was from an Indonesian poster on Facebook. I can't find the post now, that's what I hate about Facebook! I did comment to compliment them and asked them how they did it, so if they reply or anyone else comments I will get a notification and be able to find it again. Will post if it reappears!

I think it looks like a combination of pour and swirling with a tool.


----------



## navigator9

newbie said:


> Well, there you go. Steso has a step by step on how to build a horizontal cutter as her latest post. The other pic is a cutter that cuts horizontally but doesn't look as clearly for soap, although it's listed a soap cutter.
> 
> http://bysteso.blogspot.com/





DeeAnna said:


> "...wire strung across the platform and the height can be adjusted..."
> 
> Like this example?



OMG, you guys are too much! I'm off to check out Tatsiana's site....O.K., I just looked at the tutorial, my God, she was generous to do such a beautifully detailed one. And even with the lousy Google translation, I think I understand the construction, but for the life of me, when I look at the picture of the completed cutter, I can't seem to figure out how it works. It still looks to me, like it cuts vertically. I had imagined the part with the wire had to be stationary and the soap got pushed against it. In the picture, it almost looks like the cutter acts like a miter box, and the wire comes down and cuts off a slice. I think I'm missing something.


----------



## DeeAnna

No, I think you've got the right idea, Navigator. Did you see the other pics here: http://bysteso.blogspot.com/2015/04/blog-post_7.html -- that show a little more about how she uses the cutter? I do think the wire slices vertically, using the edges of the two uprights to guide the wire. 

The very last photo in her tutorial hints at how she set up an older version of the cutter to take a 4 mm horizontal slice off the bottom of a soap log. You could cut grooves higher up to take thicker slices. 

I would think it would take two people -- one to hold the cutter in the grooves and the second to push the log through. Unless she has a way to fix the wire in place so it doesn't pop out of the grooves -- she doesn't mention anything about that. The way I'm understanding this is the soap would want to push the wire out of the grooves as the cut is made.


----------



## Saponista

I'd love the correct tool to be able to do this. I have wanted to make the rimmed soap for a while. I am so not handy and neither is my husband.


----------



## navigator9

DeeAnna said:


> No, I think you've got the right idea, Navigator. Did you see the other pics here: http://bysteso.blogspot.com/2015/04/blog-post_7.html -- that show a little more about how she uses the cutter? I do think the wire slices vertically, using the edges of the two uprights to guide the wire.
> 
> The very last photo in her tutorial hints at how she set up an older version of the cutter to take a 4 mm horizontal slice off the bottom of a soap log. You could cut grooves higher up to take thicker slices.
> 
> I would think it would take two people -- one to hold the cutter in the grooves and the second to push the log through. Unless she has a way to fix the wire in place so it doesn't pop out of the grooves -- she doesn't mention anything about that. The way I'm understanding this is the soap would want to push the wire out of the grooves as the cut is made.



I did see those pics DeeAnna, but they didn't clear up the question I had. Is the piece with the wire, connected to the other piece with screws, or is it separate? If it's separate, do you just slide the wire into the grooves when you want to use it as a planer as opposed to a cutter? Hope that makes sense.


----------



## newbie

I think the wire is meant to be used for both vertical and horizontal cuts. For vertical, you put the soap on the measuring mat to get the size bar you want, either thick or wide (for a loaf cut or a slab cut) and run/guide the wire along the edges of the upright wall and into the groove cut at the bottom. To get the horizontal cut, you put the wire in the nicks/grooves near the bottom and slide your slab along it, but I agree with DeeAnna that you'd probably be pushing your slab into the wire from the platform side and that makes it look like it could push the wire out, unless there is something to hold with wire in its place (I don't see it though) or the entire wire tool in place (don't see that either).

Theoretically, if you can make a mold, you can make it a horizontal cutter by building it with just the side walls but not the front or the back. You could put some screws into the wall at the height of the horizontal cut, stretch and secure some wire across them and push your soap through. YOu wouldn't need a separate tool for the wire. You could set screws on the platform and run a bar or brace just along the top and set screws in those too, so you have the option to set wires up horizontally or vertically. I have no idea if I'm making this clear though.

Have to post a soap, too!


----------



## Saponista

https://www.facebook.com/soapmagic/posts/1047814978584999

Here is the link to the picture, apparently there is a video too. If I can find it I will also add it to this post.


Here is the video - it's in a log mould, but I think the same method was likely used for the slab version.

https://www.facebook.com/soapmagic/posts/1048099261889904


----------



## CTAnton

concerning the rimmed soaps...I just sent an e mail to Bud Haffner of Bud's soap cutter fame whether he would be interested in carrying and making a horizontal slab mold cutter ...I choose him because I see his site mentioned as one of the go to places for soap cutters...can't say I've ever purchased from him but I've only heard glowing reports concerning his products...if various vendors can do a pre buy on FO's I can't imagine why someone with woodworking skills and a possible interest from members of this forum wouldn't undertake the project...


----------



## navigator9

newbie said:


> I think the wire is meant to be used for both vertical and horizontal cuts. For vertical, you put the soap on the measuring mat to get the size bar you want, either thick or wide (for a loaf cut or a slab cut) and run/guide the wire along the edges of the upright wall and into the groove cut at the bottom. To get the horizontal cut, you put the wire in the nicks/grooves near the bottom and slide your slab along it, but I agree with DeeAnna that you'd probably be pushing your slab into the wire from the platform side and that makes it look like it could push the wire out, unless there is something to hold with wire in its place (I don't see it though) or the entire wire tool in place (don't see that either).
> 
> Theoretically, if you can make a mold, you can make it a horizontal cutter by building it with just the side walls but not the front or the back. You could put some screws into the wall at the height of the horizontal cut, stretch and secure some wire across them and push your soap through. YOu wouldn't need a separate tool for the wire. You could set screws on the platform and run a bar or brace just along the top and set screws in those too, so you have the option to set wires up horizontally or vertically. I have no idea if I'm making this clear though.
> 
> Have to post a soap, too!



OK, I like the idea of a dedicated horizontal cutter with a stationary wire. I feel confidant that I could build it, the only tricky part is making sure there is a way to keep the wire tight. Being used as a planer, the wire needs to be longer, and would have, I think, more of a tendency to loosen up. I can see how they handled the problem on the alibaba machine. The wire passes through a "key" that can be turned to tighten it. On Tatsiana's machine, I see how the wire is held in place on the screw, using a wing nut, but I can't figure out how it would be tightened. If you have a drill press, which I don't, you can drill a hole in a screw, and do it that way. I wonder if they sell screws with holes already drilled. Something to look into. There has to be a solution! :? Here's a pic of the alibaba way of doing it.

Just looking around, and found this, which I think could be made to work!
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Lehigh-5-16-in-x-4-in-Stainless-Steel-Eye-Bolt-with-Nut-7133S/100198683


----------



## houseofwool

Honestly, just get a tuning peg from a guitar repair store. I made a loaf cutter (badly) from a G(?) string and a tuning peg and some scrap wood. 

It was fiddly, but doable.


----------



## newbie

OR you can get a small turn buckle, which can be adjusted easily.


Love the color combo on this soap.


----------



## rparrny

I thought this was s_o_ pretty!


----------



## navigator9

houseofwool said:


> Honestly, just get a tuning peg from a guitar repair store. I made a loaf cutter (badly) from a G(?) string and a tuning peg and some scrap wood.
> 
> It was fiddly, but doable.





newbie said:


> OR you can get a small turn buckle, which can be adjusted easily.



I'm not familiar with either of these things, but I'll check them out. Thanks!


----------



## houseofwool

If you look at Bud's etsy page, you will see the tuning peg.


----------



## DeeAnna

"...Is the piece with the wire, connected to the other piece with screws, or is it separate? If it's separate, do you just slide the wire into the grooves when you want to use it as a planer as opposed to a cutter?..."

The wire is on that separate cutter piece that Tatsiana made in her tutorial. Yes, she slides the wire into the grooves. That was her way of making one system (the cutter + the bed) do two different things -- slice a loaf vertically and slice it horizontally.

Would I want to do a horizontal slice that way? Nope. When she is using it for a horizontal slice, the soap log will try to push the wire out of the grooves. Someone else or something like a clamp would have to be used to keep the wire securely in place. Very awkward.

I would make a horizontal slicer as a separate tool -- kind of like the other slicers that people have been showing.


----------



## newbie

I think the browns ones are M&P from the sheen. The second one reminds me of the candy soap from last month's contest.

Love the green, white and black. Second pic is a glass bead that someone had listed as a soap. Not a soap but still very beautiful to behold!

Wednesday....almost the weekend, right?


----------



## Wyredgirl

Holy cow newbie, I almost had a fit when I saw the bead...I was like "I give up" *tosses hands in air* then bead, the world is good again


----------



## gigisiguenza

Hahahahaha WyredGirl I was in awe and felt the same until I saw bead.... then I said Whew! Out loud LOL


----------



## rparrny

As if this soap isn't stunning enough...it was made to celebrate ONE year of making soap!


----------



## annalee2003

Looks like a slice of cake. Yum!


----------



## newbie

I like the soap but not the set-up in the hands so much. It's interesting as I look through so many soap pictures to note that I react to more elements in a picture that I realized.


----------



## newbie

Shot of light and beauty

Love this one.


----------



## Saponista

The eye of Sauron.......


----------



## rparrny

The woman that made these did a tutorial (not a video unfortunately) and I didn't realize you could make the wrapping by just pouring a very thin layer in a slab mold...duh!  I was thinking you had to slice it off a a large piece from the slab...


----------



## newbie

Peaches made from M&P- fantastic job is an understatement. Love the use of the M&P shape and also the use of the bleeding colorant in the other.


----------



## DeeAnna

Alaiyna B Bath & Body is the business of Faith (Faith Gratz Oriold) here on SMF.


----------



## newbie

Very cool.


----------



## dibbles

I've always believed soap is to be used, no matter how pretty it is. But those peaches, I just don't think I could.


----------



## annalee2003

I have this soap! Or at least one extremely similar to it. Same colors, same imbed (is that what that is?) and same bottom (coffee grounds in mine).


----------



## CaraBou

Those birds!! I want those birds!! Quite possibly the coolest soaps I've ever seen in my life! The colors and pattern make them so realistic.  (Yes I love birds) 

Her site shows mostly MP but those look all cp to me. Are they imbeds from a mold? The beaks are so delicate!


----------



## newbie

They look like CP to me too. I have no idea how she did it. I thought she may have seen the right pattern and set up in a soap she made so she cut them in the shape of the bird, added the beaks and poured a light coat of black over the tops and once they were set, embedded them. I really don't know otherwise. They are fantastic.


----------



## Obsidian

I think she used a cookie cutter for the birds them embedded them in a log mold so they are visible when the soap is sliced.


----------



## newbie

I think we're saying the same thing, Obsidian. I do think she added the black outline though and the beaks. The outline might be a pencil line or it could be a thin layer of black. I see the small black line in the one soap but nothing in front of the bird. Maybe she did a pencil line but put something down to block it from getting it anywhere in front of the bird?

Love this color combo.


----------



## Wyredgirl

That last one looked like a winding road. Pretty awesome


----------



## clownking99

All nice bars


----------



## CaraBou

I too noticed the black outline on the top/back of the bird but not the front/bottom. A pencil line probably wouldn't stick as well to the underside if the embed was already hard and dry, whereas a sprinkle on the top wouldn't have gravity working against it. A thin black pour seems more problematic to me but that does not mean its not possible.

I think you're probably right about adding the beak -- and I'd say the eye too.  I wondered if they were added after the bars were cut (i.e., just superficial), but when you blow up the pics they don't really look like they were painted on there.

Well, they are just the cutest things and they'll have me pondering -- and aspiring -- for a good long while!


----------



## penelopejane

I quite like these:

And this one:

But this is even nicer:

I love the colour and swirl in this one but think the top decoration is a bit over the top for me. I'd hate to clean up all the bits!


----------



## newbie

A couple specialty soaps.


----------



## jules92207

Is that fig one for sure a soap??!! That just makes me want to eat it.


----------



## Saponista

Love the snowflakes, wonder how they sliced them so thin.


----------



## rparrny

Saponista said:


> Love the snowflakes, wonder how they sliced them so thin.


Maybe a mold and then planed? Or maybe sliced with a slicer?


----------



## Obsidian

I was thinking m&p for the snowflakes using a cookie cutter. The fig doesn't look like soap.

edit: found the fig tart recipe http://www.foodbymars.com/home/2015/virgo-birthday-post-recipe-raw-vanilla-almond-fig-tarts-v-gf


----------



## navigator9

Saponista said:


> Love the snowflakes, wonder how they sliced them so thin.


I have a mandoline that slices paper thin. Is that how you spell it?


----------



## newbie

Oops, sorry about that. It was on the same page as a bunch of soap and it was someone's soap pinterest.


----------



## cgpeanut

has this one been showed


----------



## cgpeanut

CaraBou said:


> I too noticed the black outline on the top/back of the bird but not the front/bottom. A pencil line probably wouldn't stick as well to the underside if the embed was already hard and dry, whereas a sprinkle on the top wouldn't have gravity working against it. A thin black pour seems more problematic to me but that does not mean its not possible.
> 
> I think you're probably right about adding the beak -- and I'd say the eye too.  I wondered if they were added after the bars were cut (i.e., just superficial), but when you blow up the pics they don't really look like they were painted on there.
> 
> Well, they are just the cutest things and they'll have me pondering -- and aspiring -- for a good long while!



maybe black mica and oil painted on edge of bird and left to dry


----------



## newbie

Yep, we had that one, Peanut. And since members of the forum have our own photo gallery to use, I've steered away from posting the soaps of any of our members, not because  they don't deserve to be looked at but because they can post to the photo gallery. 

Some beautiful tops, and some very fine detail work.


----------



## BlackDog

That daisy soap is just about the most charming fricking thing I have ever seen, and I'm not much for 'cutesy' soaps.   Absolutely adorable.


----------



## newbie

Friday!!!


----------



## gigisiguenza

Oh my, that middle one is my kinda soap


----------



## newbie

Beautiful lines.


----------



## penelopejane

gigisiguenza said:


> Oh my, that middle one is my kinda soap




Do you mean the pale blue one with fine white stylised flowers and a tiny blue bow?


----------



## newbie

Love the background with the soaps. All very cool.


----------



## gigisiguenza

penelopejane said:


> Do you mean the pale blue one with fine white stylised flowers and a tiny blue bow?



No, the white one with the lovely deep orange confetti top half....


----------



## Saponista

Love this from rain walker soaps on Facebook.


----------



## newbie

Oh that's cool!


----------



## snappyllama

I adore her soaps.  They might not be terribly practical, but WOW!


----------



## lenarenee

Okay, I give up. What is that soap "dough" she uses?


----------



## snappyllama

For reading her blog, it's a full water recipe that she keeps wrapped up so it stays pliable. Here's her blog post on it:

http://sorcerysoap.com/how-to-make-hand-molded-soaps/


----------



## lenarenee

snappyllama said:


> For reading her blog, it's a full water recipe that she keeps wrapped up so it stays pliable. Here's her blog post on it:
> 
> http://sorcerysoap.com/how-to-make-hand-molded-soaps/


 

omg. 

No.

No.

omg. 

Please make me unsee that.  Unsee the possibilities; the embeds. No. 
Hmmm....do you think you can make white dough...but color it later?


----------



## gigisiguenza

This brilliant and I'm so inspired by this!! Ty for sharing!


----------



## newbie

Need a shot in the arm!


----------



## Saponista

These are so delicate. I love the pattern on top.


----------



## navigator9

Saponista said:


> View attachment 17302
> 
> 
> These are so delicate. I love the pattern on top.



How did they ever get those beautiful leaf patterns on top? They're gorgeous!


----------



## newbie

I wonder if she uses colored batter to draw the patterns on the bottom of the mold and then fills them with white. I love the shape of the soaps and the effect she gets with the leaves. They look almost like shadows- lightly colored shadows playing on the soap.


----------



## SoapStephanie

I absolutely adore her soaps (Sorcery Soaps). She has an amazing talent for sculpting.


----------



## Saponista

I think newbie's right about putting coloured batter in the bottom of the mould. The white veins of the leaves look like she waited for it to set up a bit then scraped some of the batter away to create a void then filled the whole thing with white. It's too smooth to have been put on top afterwards. It really is beautiful though.


----------



## navigator9

newbie said:


> They look almost like shadows- lightly colored shadows playing on the soap.



Exactly! I've never seen anything like them, so lovely.


----------



## newbie

Friday, at last!


----------



## newbie

I couldn't post any yesterday because of whatever snafu SMF was having.


----------



## newbie

If you like looking at hanger swirls with lots of colors, this is a good blog.

https://www.pinterest.com/source/petrasseifenkunst.blogspot.com/


----------



## dibbles

newbie said:


> If you like looking at hanger swirls with lots of colors, this is a good blog.
> 
> https://www.pinterest.com/source/petrasseifenkunst.blogspot.com/



I've ogled her soaps before and they are stunning!


----------



## newbie

Very cool.


----------



## newbie

One for you rimmed soap fans. I like the swirl a lot. I love the second soap; the pattern inside is so unusual. Very attractive.


----------



## newbie

Love that little detail. Also impressed that they hit it with the hanger, having missed completely myself.


----------



## lionprincess00

newbie said:


> If you like looking at hanger swirls with lots of colors, this is a good blog.
> 
> https://www.pinterest.com/source/petrasseifenkunst.blogspot.com/



So funny you posted this! I watched her videos and had a try at her technique just yesterday! For my first time doing it, it turned out better than other first attempts at techniques.


----------



## navigator9

newbie said:


> One for you rimmed soap fans. I like the swirl a lot. I love the second soap; the pattern inside is so unusual. Very attractive.



Love that rimmed soap! I'm getting closer and closer to having all the house stuff done and really looking forward to having time to spend working on some soap projects, and a rimmed soap will be one of the first. Thanks for more inspiration. :-D



newbie said:


> Love that little detail. Also impressed that they hit it with the hanger, having missed completely myself.



So understated and lovely....I really like this one!


----------



## songwind

Love this thread. So many fun new blogs to follow.


----------



## jules92207

newbie said:


> Love that little detail. Also impressed that they hit it with the hanger, having missed completely myself.



Lol - right, newbie?! That is a beautiful soap.


----------



## newbie

Oh for heaven's sake. Can't upload again!


----------



## newbie

Classy!


----------



## newbie

need another for today.


----------



## newbie

Happy Saturday!


----------



## newbie

Weekend deserves a few extra.


----------



## newbie

Sunday Sunday.


----------



## newbie

What a Monday.


----------



## songwind

I'm loving these soaps from Petras SeifenKUNST


----------



## Saponista

She has just popped up recently from nowhere. I really like her work!


----------



## cgpeanut

Saponista said:


> She has just popped up recently from nowhere. I really like her work!



[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJUyP5CPjGc[/ame]

Here is her YouTube video on how she does her mixing of batter to get the consistency she needs for her swirls.  she soaps at 26-28 C (79-82F)  she stirs with a spoon to emulsify and then does very little stick blending (she uses a low watt 250 on the low setting)  I have started following the video and my batter is much better, must say.


----------



## newbie

Love the wave effect.


----------



## BlackDog

newbie said:


> Love the wave effect.



Oh dear that is just gorgeous. I always use soaps, no matter how pretty, but that belongs on a shelf somewhere. Reminds me of that famous Japanese painting "The Great Wave Off Kanagawa"


----------



## newbie

THese tops are cool but they must take a long time to do, all told.


----------



## navigator9

BlackDog said:


> Oh dear that is just gorgeous. I always use soaps, no matter how pretty, but that belongs on a shelf somewhere. Reminds me of that famous Japanese painting "The Great Wave Off Kanagawa"



Exactly!


----------



## newbie

I love the wave one but hate it as well. I've tried to make a "Great Wave Off Kanagawa" soap a number of times. All busts.


----------



## gigisiguenza

Just plain fun soap


----------



## gigisiguenza

Another


----------



## gigisiguenza

Adorable!


----------



## jules92207

That is really cute.


----------



## newbie

End of the weekend. Sigh.


----------



## gigisiguenza

Flippin adorable froggie soap


----------



## jules92207

gigisiguenza said:


> Flippin adorable froggie soap
> View attachment 17532



Oh man, now that would win the inverted stamp challenge for sure!


----------



## penelopejane

gigisiguenza said:


> Flippin adorable froggie soap
> View attachment 17532



I don't know. It looks cute but we get little frogs like that at home and I think I'd jump every time I saw that soap in the bathroom.


----------



## doriettefarm

I'm swooning over Auntie Clara's inverted stamp soap with froggies.  We have a little tree frog that has taken up residence in the UPS drop box that hangs on our driveway gate.  Mr Frog is really cute and makes me smile when I peek in the box to check for packages . . . I consider it an extra bonus when there are actually packages in there.


----------



## newbie

No soap sculptures today.


----------



## navigator9

newbie said:


> No soap sculptures today.



Wow, I really love that Snow on the Sahara soap!


----------



## Saponista

I was going to post the Sahara one, it's beautiful!!


----------



## newbie

Yep. I'd be "Eeeeeeee!!"ing  too.


----------



## Saponista

So would I that's stunning!


----------



## hmlove1218

Holy wow..


----------



## federalist

Very pretty! How did they make the twinkling stars?


----------



## amd

federalist said:


> Very pretty! How did they make the twinkling stars?


 
If I had to guess, I would say she left clumps of TD or clay unmixed in part of the batter.


----------



## kchaystack

amd said:


> If I had to guess, I would say she left clumps of TD or clay unmixed in part of the batter.



I am betting they are bits of grated white soap


----------



## newbie

It could also be relatively larger salt crystals mixed into the batter. They leave a little slightly mottled halo effect. My vote is with KC though, on the small bits of grated white soap. 

We had this soap on here a while back, but this a good example of the effect that salt crystals can give in CP. This was made using medium sized bath salt crystals. 

THe second soap is for something new today.


----------



## Saponista

I thought this was really cool


----------



## Judiraz

OK, the Viking soap is way too cool. I can't imagine how the ships were done unless they are embeds?


----------



## navigator9

Judiraz said:


> OK, the Viking soap is way too cool. I can't imagine how the ships were done unless they are embeds?



A stamp?


----------



## galaxyMLP

Thought I'd share, This popped up on my pinterest today. Vey pretty color choice!:


----------



## annalee2003

navigator9 said:


> A stamp?



Was thinking the same thing. Looks like a stamp. 
I'm not sure an imbed could be that detailed?


----------



## Dharlee

Maybe they're painted? Love the purple one!


----------



## newbie

In honor of the challenge.


----------



## Rowan

OMG, those are awesome. I love the mixture of blues and I would die to get a swirl like that!


----------



## newbie

Very simple M&P bar but that simplicity is very attractive. A very very nice color combo in the swirl. Understated and beautiful. And a little flame-ish coloring.


----------



## newbie

Monday pick me up.


----------



## newbie

Love the whorls.


----------



## Saponista

How do you think they got them? They are really different.


----------



## navigator9

newbie said:


> Very simple M&P bar but that simplicity is very attractive. A very very nice color combo in the swirl. Understated and beautiful. And a little flame-ish coloring.



They're all beautiful, but that M&P bar just calls to me. Exquisite.


----------



## newbie

I can't see my thumbnails that well so I have no idea what I'm uploading.


----------



## dibbles

Saponista said:


> How do you think they got them? They are really different.



I don't know how they got the circle, but around it looks like the Clyde Slide technique. Maybe some variation on that. Also can't tell if more than one bar got that bulls eye effect, so maybe a happy surprise? I'm not too good at figuring this out, so may be way off the mark here.


----------



## gigisiguenza

newbie said:


> I can't see my thumbnails that well so I have no idea what I'm uploading.



Oh newbie! Are you sure you meant to upload THOSE pictures??? Hehehehehe


----------



## lenarenee

newbie said:


> Love the whorls.


 
Hmmm... slab mold? A sort of itp poured funnel style on the top and bottom, then white filling in the center, and cut lengthwise down the middle of the white?  Cut into bars so white appears to be the top??


----------



## snappyllama

lenarenee said:


> Hmmm... slab mold? A sort of itp poured funnel style on the top and bottom, then white filling in the center, and cut lengthwise down the middle of the white?  Cut into bars so white appears to be the top??



That's kinda what I was thinking. Clyde Slide into a slab with a section of white... but then it looks like there is a top design on it. So maybe they just got lucky??


----------



## lenarenee

That's an whole bunch of luck!

It just seems to defy logic if that soap was poured in a loaf.


----------



## snappyllama

Considering the bad luck I've had making soap in the past... surely someone has been on the receiving end of the inverse.


----------



## lenarenee

Oh no, really?  Here, let me spread some luck and blessings your way as I've have lots of both (lost my wallet at Wal Mart but somebody turned it in complete with credit cards!)  Hold still....*pointing your direction and blowing*....there!  All should be better soon!

Uh, just please don't send gremlins my way....I plan on soaping tomorrow!


----------



## newbie

SHort week this week!


----------



## hmlove1218

There smiling!! So awesome lol


----------



## gigisiguenza

Oh man that first soap is right in my love it zone. Stunning.


----------



## mymy

the blue smiling  soaps are neat!


----------



## newbie

Random pick for today. This isn't a soap but it seems like it should be something one could do in soap.


----------



## gigisiguenza

It's a polymer clay cane and I can't tell you how often I see one and think that could be soap! Followed by lots of plotting LOL


----------



## songwind

Seems like you could do something similar with a faux funnel swirl and really short pours


----------



## Saponista

Bee from sorcery soap does all those little moulded figures with cp soap that is play doh texture. I wonder if you could mould it in the same way to make a version of a polymer clay cane. I think she says it hardens up over time. It would make some wicked embeds.


----------



## gigisiguenza

Saponista said:


> Bee from sorcery soap does all those little moulded figures with cp soap that is play doh texture. I wonder if you could mould it in the same way to make a version of a polymer clay cane. I think she says it hardens up over time. It would make some wicked embeds.



Oooooo we think too much alike LOL I was thinking the same thing.... I'm trying to find the video I saw with the instructions on her method


----------



## Saponista

If u find it let me know Gigi


----------



## newbie

Punch of color, right to the chops.


----------



## gigisiguenza

Oooo this is so pretty!


----------



## newbie

A bit on the large side, but really nice soap rocks!


----------



## newbie

Love the lucky effects like this!


----------



## Sonya-m

Oh wow!! That's awesome!!!


----------



## lionprincess00

In the soap on the left, you can see the Brown under the red at the top of the apple (stem portions). Looks like fine details were painted on the apple and birds. Neat effect nonetheless!


----------



## newbie

Fist soap is by Earth's Raw Beauty- such a nice wall pour! And the second is a cool architectural soap-at least that's what I call a built soap like this. The last is a wall pour by Magstatt. She named it after a poppy but given the season, I think it looks an awful lot like Santa from the back.


----------



## navigator9

newbie said:


> Fist soap is by Earth's Raw Beauty- such a nice wall pour! And the second is a cool architectural soap-at least that's what I call a built soap like this. The last is a wall pour by Magstatt. She named it after a poppy but given the season, I think it looks an awful lot like Santa from the back.



Yes....Santa with a fanny pack!


----------



## amd

I thought it looked like Santa's mitten!


----------



## snappyllama

Y'all have a much cleaner mind than me.  I thought it looked like Santa wearing a Speedo. Pretty though!


----------



## newbie

I like how the pattern played to the bars size, with the wider swirl right inthe middle of the bar.


----------



## penelopejane

newbie said:


> I like how the pattern played to the bars size, with the wider swirl right inthe middle of the bar.




How is that pattern achieved?


----------



## jade-15

Looks like a circling Taiwan swirl, I think?

http://youtu.be/3b7xexg086s


----------



## newbie

Yes, I'm pretty certain it is a circling Taiwan swirl and it has been circled many times. 

For today.


----------



## penelopejane

jade-15 said:


> Looks like a circling Taiwan swirl, ]



Thanks Jade and newbie I will have a look at the video.


----------



## cgpeanut

newbie said:


> Yep. I'd be "Eeeeeeee!!"ing  too.



in reference to the starlight soap

Auntie Clara has a technique on her blog that I think would do this.  I think it was her posting on an Andaloosa Horse type soap.


----------



## newbie

A wonderful mix of textures (I think the top may be M&P from how the white swirls look. Maybe the whole thing is M&P but I can't tell for sure) and a beautiful drop swirl and swirled in neutral tones.


----------



## newbie

Love the delicacy of the green and the texture of the bottom with such nice waves/flow.


----------



## northwoodsgal

That mint green layer bar is dreamy! So elegant!


----------



## newbie

A clyde slide on a solid base. Very lovely.


----------



## navigator9

newbie said:


> Love the delicacy of the green and the texture of the bottom with such nice waves/flow.



Love the color and the simplicity.


----------



## newbie

For today, a very well-done confetti.


----------



## shunt2011

Love that confetti soap. Nicely done for sure


----------



## newbie

http://soapchallengeclub.com/history/Impression_Mat_Link_Up.htm

I see Judiraz's beautiful high/low water soap in there!


----------



## Judiraz

Yes,  that challenge was using impression mats. I used one on my high/low water for practice. I did a couple more for that challenge but had issues with both so I had nothing left to enter. That soap didn't do well in that challenge , though. There were some jaw dropping entries!


----------



## DeeAnna

Well, ~I~ think your soap should have gotten more votes at the soap challenge club. You did a beautiful job and it deserved better recognition.


----------



## Saponista

The voting always surprises me in those challenges.

Edited after looking through the entires to say that I agree you deserved more votes too judiraz. Don't take it to heart though, you are a fantastic soaper and we all recognise your talent


----------



## Judiraz

Thanks for the kind words. I like our challenges and the challenge club. It keeps me trying new things and I think doing these challenges teaches us so much about our craft. Besides, it gives me an excuse to make 3-6 more batches each month!  

Next month's challenge club is going to split the entries between those who have been soaping less than two years and those with more than two years experience. Maybe I'll have a better chance.


----------



## Saponista

That seems like a really good idea. It will make for a much fairer playing field and those with less experience who still excel will have a chance for a prize.


----------



## DeeAnna

I have often avoided doing contests or challenges, because I find it very difficult to let go of worrying about what other people think. I want to always be right in other people's eyes, and I want to please people to the point of hurting myself. When I focus more on what I want to learn from the experience and meeting my personal goals, I feel a lot better. I think that's why I have enjoyed the two challenges I've done here on SMF, because I'm pushing myself to keep learning and challenging myself.


----------



## lionprincess00

Posted in the wrong thread lol, sorry!


----------



## newbie

Well, I for one am very glad you feel comfortable enough to try out the challenges and post your soaps, DeeAnna. I think it speaks to how nice this forum is and the supportive nature of everyone who participates. It also speaks to sticking your courage to the sticking point and posting, then working through your worry so as to conquer it, or at least lessen it. I know people are active on other forums, but I have been quite content to stay only here because it's so good!

A couple of gems for today's eye feast.


----------



## penelopejane

newbie said:


> Well, I for one am very glad you feel comfortable enough to try out the challenges and post your soaps, DeeAnna. I think it speaks to how nice this forum is and the supportive nature of everyone who participates. It also speaks to sticking your courage to the sticking point and posting, then working through your worry so as to conquer it, or at least lessen it. I know people are active on other forums, but I have been quite content to stay only here because it's so good!
> 
> A couple of gems for today's eye feast.



It is really nice to see everyones attempts. As a beginner if all I saw was perfection in people's soaps I would give up trying colour. It is a learning process and a note taking process but it is also a degree of serendipity and that makes it so pleasurable - because you have to release control.


----------



## DeeAnna

Yes, it's good to be able to see the "failures" as well as the successes -- it shows me that soapers I admire and who are much more comfortable doing decorative techniques don't always get it right the first time. And it also shows the thinking process that goes into evaluating the result. In the November challenge, it was Newbie, I think, who helped me understand the goal of dropping the decorative patterns deeper into the soap and the mechanics of how that is done. Pretty neat!

"..I think it speaks to how nice this forum is and the supportive nature of everyone who participates. It also speaks to sticking your courage to the sticking point and posting, then working through your worry so as to conquer it, or at least lessen it...."

Newbie -- thank you for the encouragement and support! And I agree that the accepting atmosphere here on SMF is the reason why I am willing to stretch my soapy horizons.


----------



## KristaY

Happy Thread-Birthday Newbie!

I just noticed today marks the one year anniversary of this great thread. I appreciate the determination and tenacity it's taken to browse pics and post almost daily. I always enjoy clicking on the title and wondering what amazing soapy eye candy I'm going to see today. So thank you for your time and dedication to this thread! (and to SMF in general!) :clap:


----------



## Judiraz

Awesome thread! Obviously a labor of love. Thanks, Newbie. These posts amaze and inspire.


----------



## newbie

I had no idea it was Browsing's birthday!! What kind of mother am I? As I got my computer up, I was looking at thumbnails of soaps I've saved and thought about doing a big unload, so that is what I'm going to do.

To be honest, I wasn't certain if I liked the squigly tail one but it certainly caught my eye. Sometimes, it feels slightly lewd and other times, it looks cute.


----------



## newbie

One more round.

I have to say, it is getting more difficult to find soap we haven't seen. I have to find a way to get to pictures from non-sellers and non-big-time bloggers because we know very well there are loads of fantastic soaps made by hobbyists too!


----------



## newbie

Don't worry. I do have some quiet soaps still in store. I just took the ones posted in order from my stash.


----------



## CaraBou

Happy Birthday, Browsing Thread!  You (and your mom) have been so good to us, I hope you enjoy your day even though you've already had to work so hard today.

I like the tail. It looks like the ribbon hanging down from the bow on a gift. (Where is your mind, newbie?)  I also really like Eve's soap and the etsy marble.


----------



## newbie

Robert Mapplethorpe is where my mind went. His one picture is burned on my brain. It was very controversial but I thought it was genius because he captured everything so perfectly. 

I like the yellow and black marble and the olive green/black/white ones particularly.


----------



## CaraBou

Ha! I get it now! Took me awhile to find the one you were thinking of. Most of his photos are so beautiful, I had to keep searching for what you thought of as lewd.

Now back to soap!


----------



## dibbles

Happy Birthday Browsing Thread, and many more!


----------



## newbie

I had to take a snap from the video but I loved how this soap came out with the swirl along the one edge.


----------



## Saponista

Love the colours of this! So beautiful


----------



## Saponista

This one from yina's soap is amazing too!


----------



## newbie

Wow, what a great bird!


----------



## newbie

One natural/neutral and one colored for today.


----------



## newbie

The starriness is mica on the surface and her background swirl is very mysterious and does a good job capturing the feel of the universe, to me anyhow. Looks a bit like Northern Lights, too.


----------



## Deedles

newbie said:


> I had to take a snap from the video but I loved how this soap came out with the swirl along the one edge.



I love this one! Wonder what they used to get that beautiful red color?


----------



## penelopejane

newbie said:


> One natural/neutral and one colored for today.



I don't find the one with lemon slices sticking out the top to be very attractive.  Love the white bottom but think I'd prefer a yellow top or something a little less is-this-going-to-go-off.  Maybe it's just me.


----------



## newbie

Personally, I don't like anything on top of soaps, not flower petals nor lavender buds and certainly not oranges and not oatmeal or anything. I understand how textured tops are attractive but I find those, which are made of soap, difficult to use and I'd be likely to cut it off. Still, some people like them and they can be attractive to the eye so, as an equal opportunity soap browser, I post anything that I think is well-done or catches my eye, whether it's a style I like or not. I share your opinion for personal use, though. 

Lovely color distinction and a good color combo by Vibrant Soaps.


----------



## newbie

Deedles, that soap is by White Milk Soap and Candles. She said she used colored powders from Body BonBon and mentioned Red 28 and 33, but then she sped up her video and it doesn't say what color she used for her third red. Still, at least you know two of them. My guess is that the other is #40. THe site says they bleed and may morph so I wonder what the soap looks like a month after it's made.


----------



## penelopejane

newbie said:


> Personally, I don't like anything on top of soaps I post anything that I think is well-done or catches my eye, whether it's a style I like or not. I share your opinion for personal use, though.
> 
> Lovely color distinction and a good color combo by Vibrant Soaps.



Oh yes. It is great to see how creative people are and you are right that there will be lots of different opinions! I love the base of the soap! I always browse this thread and go away intending to recreate something and it fails horribly  
Nice to look at and dream though!


----------



## penelopejane

This is a beautifully simple soap from vice and velvet in Australia.


----------



## newbie

That soap is gorgeous.

Simple, strong and effective:


----------



## newbie

BEauty.


----------



## BlackDog

Oh God that is gorgeous.


----------



## amd

Gush.


----------



## navigator9

penelopejane said:


> This is a beautifully simple soap from vice and velvet in Australia.



Oooooo! Love this one.


----------



## jules92207

That green, white, black, and raspberry is just amazing. Wow.


----------



## KristaY

Ummm....WOW.... That's all that comes to mind right now.....


----------



## newbie

The red from Madder root is beautiful in this M&P. The other soap is the side of a loaf that they were cutting horizontally to get the circling taiwan swirl but I find the vertical cut to be more interesting!


----------



## crumberly

Every picture I see I Ooo and Ahhh or it. Wow, these pics are amazing!


----------



## newbie

Elemental swirl meets landscape. I don't know if they were trying for a landscape at all but they got a very interesting soap.


----------



## newbie

Tuesday's soap


----------



## newbie

Some simplicity for today


----------



## Saponista

Do you think this was luck or skill? I think it's amazing! It's by Yamashu handmade soap.


----------



## newbie

I'm prone to think it was luck, knowing how hard it is to control a swirl internal to the soap, but if it was by design, many many extra kudos to the soaper!

Busy but festive!


----------



## jules92207

^^I'm in love with all of these... Wow.


----------



## SLC

I'm a pinterest fanatic.. Anyone got an amazing soap board I should follow?!


----------



## Saponista

I wouldn't go as far as to say it's amazing but I have a soap design board. 

http://pin.it/N0fehWw

I also have some other soap related boards.


----------



## newbie

Another surface pic, since we seem to be on a roll.


----------



## CTAnton

Just when I thought I could rest on my laurels after mastering the Clyde Slide....such a thin line between inspirational and intimidating...even the glossy loaf of black soap is drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## CaraBou

Tonight, after leading our second soap lesson, I showed two friends the first 28 pages of this thread. You should have heard the oohs and ahs!  They were almost loud enough to mask the sucking/slurping sound emanating in front of them. But I have keen ears and am experienced in this matter.  Poor souls, they don't stand a chance.


----------



## newbie

Ensnared! Pretty soon they'll be calling you to place bulk orders with them.


----------



## CaraBou

newbie said:


> Ensnared! Pretty soon they'll be calling you to place bulk orders with them.


YES! I never consciously thought about that. However, my sub conscience may have been plotting.


----------



## Steve85569

Did somebody say "bulk orders"?


----------



## newbie

Yamashu soaps.


----------



## newbie

From Puro Soap. I love the way the tracking of the swirl came out. And from Bearprint Soap.


----------



## snappyllama

newbie said:


> Yamashu soaps.



I love the restraint and delicacy of that one. So nice!


----------



## newbie

monday, again.


----------



## CaraBou

Great inspiration for B&W (&G), and for Valentines Day!


----------



## newbie

B&W Tuesday.


----------



## Serene

Oh that top one black and white is lovely! <3

Sere


----------



## traderbren

That bottom one has eyes that are staring at me...


----------



## newbie

Mid-week. Half way there.


----------



## newbie

Lovely and nice photography to boot


----------



## Saponista

I love coming in this thread to get my soapy fix. Really needed it today, thanks newbie. X


----------



## newbie

My pleasure. I hope it gave you a little pick-me-up!


----------



## Saponista

I want to eat these! By formula naturala


----------



## newbie

Opposites, essentially, for today.


----------



## Kamahido

Something for me to aspire to.


----------



## newbie

Good night.


----------



## navigator9

Ooooo...I love that "Abigail" soap. Nice photography, too.


----------



## newbie

Today


----------



## jules92207

I'm such a huge fan of "simply soap". She is so incredible.


----------



## newbie

Love the porthole!


----------



## penelopejane

This is a beautiful soap.  Totally impractical but beautiful. 
http://library.rusticescentuals.com


----------



## HoneyLady

I love soaps like the above.  But when *I* use them, the components fall apart after the first or second use.  Anyone else have that happen?

~HL~


----------



## navigator9

HoneyLady said:


> I love soaps like the above.  But when *I* use them, the components fall apart after the first or second use.  Anyone else have that happen?
> 
> ~HL~



Yes, that's why I stopped making them. I loved the look, but...


----------



## BlackDog

I'm not really into the felted soaps but I literally went "awwwww" aloud when I caught sight of this felted mini monster. So adorable.


----------



## CoolSuds

These soaps are AWESOME! Why is soap so addicting?????


----------



## newbie

Something delicious looking for today.


----------



## Steve85569

Why do I suddenly crave a root beer float?


----------



## penelopejane

HoneyLady said:


> I love soaps like the above.  But when *I* use them, the components fall apart after the first or second use.  Anyone else have that happen?
> 
> ~HL~



That's what I meant by totally impractical.  You spend so much time cleaning up the shower floor that it is just not worth it.


----------



## newbie

Ah, Saturday.


----------



## newbie

I can't really see my thumbnail pics because they are so small, so some days are surprises for me as well as to what I post.


----------



## penelopejane

Cute!  Smiley soap favours. 
From wanelo.com


----------



## jules92207

I totally have a mold for these! I've only made lotion bars in them so far. I need to make some cute soaps!


----------



## penelopejane

jules92207 said:


> I totally have a mold for these! I've only made lotion bars in them so far. I need to make some cute soaps!



Wow Jules!  Did you make the mold yourself or did you buy it?


----------



## jules92207

I found it at Home Goods actually. It was for ice cubes, but works all the same. 

I'll make some this weekend and share it.


----------



## rainycityjen

From @hns_soap on Instagram, out of Australia. Just ...


----------



## newbie

Looks great.


----------



## KristaY

I'm still trying to wrap my head around the last two.... Wow....just wow....


----------



## Stacy

If I ever get a little too impressed with myself, I just come in here and I feel the inferiority pretty darn quickly ;-)

It's still worth it for the inspiration and awe though!


----------



## rainycityjen

Stacy said:


> If I ever get a little too impressed with myself, I just come in here and I feel the inferiority pretty darn quickly ;-)
> 
> It's still worth it for the inspiration and awe though!



Exactly! Right when I think I've seen the peak of technical soapmaking ... nope!


----------



## newbie

Looking forward to the weekend!


----------



## newbie

All those calendula petal give me the shivers, thinking about washing with that soap, but it is still worth looking at.

For today,


----------



## cool12

newbie said:


> All those calendula petal give me the shivers, thinking about washing with that soap, but it is still worth looking at.
> 
> 
> 
> For today,




fwiw
the woman that created this soap, known as iben, is most likely the first person to post a salt bar recipe online. she pretty much came up with the idea and although it's rarely done now, she used a 5% SF. 
she was also the first person i remember using a tall skinny mold some time before 2004. hers were all custom made as most suppliers didn't sell them then.


----------



## penelopejane

cool12 said:


> fwiw
> the woman that created this soap, known as iben, is most likely the first person to post a salt bar recipe online. she pretty much came up with the idea and although it's rarely done now, she used a 5% SF.
> she was also the first person i remember using a tall skinny mold some time before 2004. hers were all custom made as most suppliers didn't sell them then.




She obviously has a cleaner who is happy to clean up the calendula leaves after everyone uses that soap!


----------



## cool12

penelopejane said:


> She obviously has a cleaner who is happy to clean up the calendula leaves after everyone uses that soap!




oops, the soap i was referring to is the partial confetti. 

she also created a bathroom out of soap for a museum exhibit. 
http://badeanstalten.com/en/art-soap/


----------



## penelopejane

Wow that is cool!


----------



## newbie

Shot of color.


----------



## LisaAnne

I love those, both! I also like a bit of black in a soap. Makes the colors pop to me. Pretty!


----------



## LisaAnne

newbie said:


> All those calendula petal give me the shivers, thinking about washing with that soap, but it is still worth looking at.
> 
> For today,



Newbie, I thought you made the soaps. Now I see what this thread is. Wow, I can get lost looking at all these soaps. It's nice to have them all in one place!


----------



## Kamahido

<drools rainbows after viewing thread>


----------



## newbie

Decorative tops


----------



## newbie

Mid-week rainbow


----------



## newbie

Blues for the WE!


----------



## newbie

Oh yum!!!


----------



## newbie

J'adore cette forme!


----------



## BlackDog

newbie said:


> Oh yum!!!



unnnnnhhhhhh!  It looks like that ice cream with chocolate and peanut butter swirls in it.


----------



## newbie

A stunning white soap, a very unique soap, and beautiful busier soap.


----------



## gigisiguenza

Wow I really love that simple white soap


----------



## newbie

These are worth a fair penny now that SLSA is priced like gold!


----------



## newbie

Interesting texture on the top.


----------



## songwind

False eyelash soap!


----------



## newbie

For today.


----------



## newbie

Has to be M&P because of translucency but I really wish it were CP so I thought perhaps I could get this color.


----------



## hmlove1218

Have you tried Nurture's really red?


----------



## dibbles

Newbie, I want that color too. If you ever find/create it, please please share. I can't seem to figure it out.


----------



## doriettefarm

songwind said:


> False eyelash soap!



Looks like venus flytrap soap to me . . . crazy how our brains see different things!


----------



## newbie

Oh yes. I've used Really Red but it's not this deeper luscious color. I suppose M&P might always get a depth impossible to capture in CP because of that translucency, but it never hurts to dream. IF I ever manage something close, I'll be certain to share. I keep pestering mica suppliers for these types of rich darker colors, but no response yet.


----------



## snappyllama

I've gotten something kinda similar to that deep red/burgundy using MO Voodoo mixed with a touch of AC.

ETA: I bet really red mixed with AC would get just about the right shade.


----------



## fuzz-juzz

That red is really beautiful! 

Merlot mica from BB in MP resembles it:

http://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-b...-pour-soap/sparkly-garnet-soap-gems-tutorial/

Thanks for sharing and keeping this thread alive.


----------



## newbie

I've tried Really Red with a touch of AC. It just doesn't have the vibrance of the M&P red I posted.


----------



## newbie

It's officially Thursday, so I may as well post one. Speaking of lovely colors....


----------



## newbie

A few soap stones to start the weekend.


----------



## navigator9

newbie said:


> It's officially Thursday, so I may as well post one. Speaking of lovely colors....



Be still my heart...that's gorgeous!


----------



## shunt2011

Those are stunning!  Love the veining in the blue and love the stones, they look so real.


----------



## newbie

Saponeta's site is worth a look. She has been working on patterns using drops- a small drop of one color onto which she puts a slightly bigger dollop of a complimentary color, but she uses different sized drops and different patterns of it to see what she gets. Some of them would require a great deal of patience, to fill a mold up with drops like that. I tried it a couple times when we were talking about the fishnet soap, and it took flipping forever to squeeze out that many blobs of soap, plus I hate using squirt bottles. She gets some award for doing it that many times, and an award for a few of those soaps. Posting my favorite. 

Some remind me of the fishnet soap but I see in all her attempts, she didn't get that fishnet pattern, which i could not either in a number of attempts. I don't think that's what she was going for, but it did remind me of that soap.

http://www.saponeta.com/


----------



## Steve85569

Stone soap.
Salt bars...

You can see the gears in my head turning.....


----------



## CaraBou

Saponeta! They're gorgeous!


----------



## navigator9

newbie said:


> Saponeta's site is worth a look. She has been working on patterns using drops- a small drop of one color onto which she puts a slightly bigger dollop of a complimentary color, but she uses different sized drops and different patterns of it to see what she gets. Some of them would require a great deal of patience, to fill a mold up with drops like that. I tried it a couple times when we were talking about the fishnet soap, and it took flipping forever to squeeze out that many blobs of soap, plus I hate using squirt bottles. She gets some award for doing it that many times, and an award for a few of those soaps. Posting my favorite.
> 
> Some remind me of the fishnet soap but I see in all her attempts, she didn't get that fishnet pattern, which i could not either in a number of attempts. I don't think that's what she was going for, but it did remind me of that soap.
> 
> http://www.saponeta.com/



Thanks for that link, Newbie. Wow, she really does some spectacular work. Those "drop" soaps are gorgeous, my fave is still the one you posted, I really love that color. And I agree, some of them do remind me of the fishnet soap! My jaw dropped when I saw her yin yang soap...wow. Sure puts my attempt to shame, but also inspires me to keep trying.


----------



## Saponista

That neon yellows green one is stunning!


----------



## newbie

A black and white, and B&W luscious looking top, and the purple one is actually a fabric, but the swirling movement sure caught my eye.


----------



## newbie

Such precision in the CP!! I imagine the person with a square and a slide rule...It's a very handsome soap. And I love the creativity of the M&P.


----------



## newbie

Interesting smaller details. I think this much be made somewhat like the larger tear drop soap shown a month or so ago where the color is put in and then the base poured from both side to push the line up into the tear drop shape, but this is done a few time with small lines of color. Very cool.


----------



## newbie

Love the comparison picture!


----------



## newbie

This really caught my eye. When I saw it, my first thought was that it looked like a cut onion and I thought it was very clever. I didn't realize for a day or two that it was odd that I am now thinking of things like onions as being great models/ideas for soap.


----------



## Soap Techniques

navigator9 said:


> Wow, she really does some spectacular work. Those "drop" soaps are gorgeous, my fave is still the one you posted, I really love that color. And I agree, some of them do remind me of the fishnet soap!


 
Saponeta is indeed a talented soapmaker! I think she will be very pleased that her soaps reminded you the fishnet soap, I know it was her intention to get such a look. She has really mastered this technique! She wrote somewhere on the net that the yellow soap was possible thanks to Tatsiana steso, as Saponeta is a student at steso's soap making school.
Tatsiana also has created a soap with this technique (the last one on the page):
http://bysteso.blogspot.com/2015/11/blog-post.html


----------



## navigator9

Fata Morgana said:


> Saponeta is indeed a talented soapmaker! I think she will be very pleased that her soaps reminded you the fishnet soap, I know it was her intention to get such a look. She has really mastered this technique! She wrote somewhere on the net that the yellow soap was possible thanks to Tatsiana steso, as Saponeta is a student at steso's soap making school.
> Tatsiana also has created a soap with this technique (the last one on the page):
> http://bysteso.blogspot.com/2015/11/blog-post.html



What I wouldn't give to be able to attend Tatsiana's school! She's such a talented and generous soapmaker. Her round soaps with rims are amazing. Have you seen the snakeskin one on this page? http://bysteso.blogspot.com/ I think my jaw hit the floor when I saw that one. And Saponeta is obviously talented in her own right. Their work is truly inspiring.


----------



## songwind

newbie said:


> This really caught my eye. When I saw it, my first thought was that it looked like a cut onion and I thought it was very clever. I didn't realize for a day or two that it was odd that I am now thinking of things like onions as being great models/ideas for soap.



As long as it's not onion scented.


----------



## newbie

It's interesting to me how many of these techniques are generated independently in numerous places but they seem to come to the surface around the same time. I won a contest last year using the traveling faux technique but would never have called it that and then have seen it on a number of people's blogs as well. Same as the circling taiwan technique- it suddenly popped up in a few places independently (including here) but it seems to take a person with a popular shop or blog to light a fire under it. Kind of like inventions as they seem to be ready to be made at the same time in a few places. Makes one wonder.


----------



## newbie

I am constantly looking for interesting soaps made by people who are not that well-known; I don't want to post pics of soaps by the same people all the time, but it can be difficult to find them. I started looking through the blogs of people who sign up for the GCSC to find what else they are up to but unfortunately most people use the blogs just for the challenges and don't post their other soaps on them. Ah well. Still, I thought I'd post some of the one I like from some of the challenges.

I like the mild translucency the person achieved in #6. The person who made #7 used high and low water to do a Ghost Swirl a la AUntie CLara and used her mica divider technique as well. No colorants other than the mica.


----------



## CaraBou

Do you see those soaps??  No wonder we are all addicted!


----------



## newbie

Beauty through simplicity


----------



## Soap Techniques

newbie said:


> It's interesting to me how many of these techniques are generated independently in numerous places but they seem to come to the surface around the same time.


*newbie*, Ulyana is also a student at steso's school, and practicing the traveling faux funnel technique was our homework for October and November. I don't know much about the circling taiwan technique though... I think Amy's soap challenge is responsible for its popularity. The pictures you posted are beautiful!


----------



## Saponista

Newbie, have a look at soap magic on Facebook. They post a lot of Asian soapers work that I don't come across a lot and they post an awful lot of soapers I have never seen before from all over the world. They might give you some new sources of inspiration


----------



## likeablelady

Wow, I see some amazing soaps too. I want to do them so bad... will have to try some more CP I suppose. Someday I hope to be able to make some pretty soap too.


----------



## newbie

I thought that person might be connected to Steso but I wasn't certain. The circling Taiwan swirl came up a lot some months ago. I saw it on some well-visited blogs, one an asian soaper, before Amy decided on it as a challenge. It had already gained quite a bit of popularity by the time she chose it. Just popped up all of a sudden, as these things do. 

Will check out the FB site. Thanks!


----------



## newbie

Are you talking about the soap magic dispenser page? I don't know if I have it in me to scroll through pages and pages of advertisement for that dispenser to find the posters. Holy cow.


----------



## CaraBou

I think she means this: https://www.facebook.com/soapmagic/info/?tab=page_info
"This page is a show and tell for makers of Hand Made Soap and related products, to share images of your work, comments, tips or leave a link. No prices."​
There are some cuties!


----------



## newbie

Well, that's a vast improvement on the other!

I am always looking for something that has a different feel. I like these!


----------



## Soapsavvy

I think this may be the color. It sure is puuuurty!!!! 
Amaranth Mica Powder 1oz, Metallic Burgundy Powder, Cosmetic Grade Mica - Slice of the Moon


----------



## newbie

Whew! $10 an ounce is steep. I don't see anywhere if it's soap stable and the uses they list don't include soaping of any sort. Have you used it in CP?


----------



## newbie

Saturday, at last.


----------



## BlackDog

Ugh, I have that blue and lavender Mondrian-type bar on my Pinterest board. I've been obsessing about it for months.


----------



## newbie

This soap has such a lovely smooth texture.


----------



## newbie

Kind of a mysterious quality about these swirls.


----------



## newbie

Tops for today.


----------



## newbie

I need a bit of cheer today!


----------



## newbie

More yellow, my favorite.


----------



## newbie

My two favorite entries from this last month's GCSC. 

Penny used high and low water, which of course endears me to her soap right away! I'm a big fan of that technique. She also used salt to get the snowflake effect. Auntie Clara is a very influential soaper. 

https://www.pinterest.com/chickenp/soap-challenge-club-february-2016/

Claudia had some precision work going on. I think she poured then used the cardboard cutouts she made to shape the layers, although how she got such good trees pulling a form through batter- astonishing. I would love to know what the trace was when she did that. THe only other way I see that working so well is to pull the soap out of the mold and then use a single thin wire on a cutter and running that along the outline of the form, placed on both ends of the soap, as a cutting guide. What do you think?

http://omnomsoap.blogspot.com/2016/02/winter-wonderland.html


----------



## Saponista

I'm also stunned by Claudio's precision work. It's amazing. I feel the need to have a go at a design theme soap as I haven't made anything like that for a long time. I did toy with entering that challenge for that very reason, but winter wonderland didn't really inspire me.


----------



## newbie

Claudia said she did take her cardboard forms and ran them over the poured batter once the trace was right. It left the shape behind and then she did each layer. I have done shaping before the next pour with indents but I wouldn't have guessed that the tree shape would come through. Her use of engineering with soaping is fun to watch, much like people who do the "architectural" type soaps, as I call them.

For today:


----------



## Sonya-m

Those winter wonderland soaps were amazing!! 

Just spotted this one in a fb group




I think I like the top section on its own more than the bottom layers


----------



## penelopejane

Amazing swirls and colours from "Handmade in Florida":


----------



## penelopejane

Oh Nooooo!

I've been slogging away at making a night sky with a bit of land at the bottom and a moon and stars.  Two attempts so far and some practice ones.  And then you show me that perfect soap from Claudia!

Boy, oh boy, do I have a long way to go.  :cry::cry:

Newby, 
Regarding the snowy winter's night one.  I think Claudia put the tree on later with charcoal.
Reading the description she says: "I ended up adding a charcoal tree, the cedar wood EO just called for it to be woodsy".

What do you think?


----------



## CaraBou

Those are two stunning soaps deserving of wins.  Claudia's trace must have been quite thick. Could she also have cleaned up the tree edges after they hardened (i.e. after pulling the forms horizontally through the stiff batter)?  The trees are so uniform and crisp, it's hard to imagine how to get that, especially in multiple bars.

ETA: Penelope, that was Penny that stamped in her charcoal tree. Claudia's is the other.


----------



## penelopejane

CaraBou said:


> Those are two stunning soaps deserving of wins.  Claudia's trace must have been quite thick. Could she also have cleaned up the tree edges after they hardened (i.e. after pulling the forms horizontally through the stiff batter)?  The trees are so uniform and crisp, it's hard to imagine how to get that, especially in multiple bars.
> 
> ETA: Penelope, that was Penny that stamped in her charcoal tree. Claudia's is the other.



Hi Carabou, 
Thank you for explaining. 

Oh my goodness!  Claudia's soap! I clicked on the link to Claudia's soap and understand now.  Wow, wow, wow. 

I see why mine aren't quite as good. 
:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## newbie

I don't know how she could have cleaned up too much. It would be difficult to get in that tight space and then not gouge something or knock a tree off. I was wondering about the trace she did that at as well;  I can see how she got the hills and everything else, but getting those trees done so well is pretty amazing. Trace must be pretty thick but how thick? That's what I want to know! I was also wondering how she managed all the excess soap that would come up as she pulled the forms through. DId she stop and spoon it off? Did she pull to the end? Pulling all the way through would result in an awful lot of scraped off soap- seems like it would be pretty messy.

Yep, the tree is a stamp. She shows her pre-stamped soap in other pictures. 

Interested use of texture!


----------



## penelopejane

Newby
She must make a lot of confetti soap. I guess a few of the cakes might not show perfect trees! 
It would have to be a very thick trace to hold those trees up. You would need maybe a thick acetate card that wouldn't bend. But those trees are black and you would have to be so careful not to leave black on the sides of the mold. Although maybe she just cuts the edges off all round you could do this in a big mold and cut off a fair bit to clean it up. More confetti!!

Do you think she waits for the other layers to set hard before pouring to nest.


----------



## newbie

She shows her mold and it's not much bigger, if at all, than her bars. The shapers may do a good job of scraping the sides of the mold clean as well. I would throw out the scraped out soap, to be honest. 

I agree trace would have to be thick but how thick exactly? At a certain point, it might be too thick to successfully get the shaper through. She had to make a fair few of these because she's sending them in for the swap and my guess is that she wouldn't send in crappy tree soaps for that. I bet they all look pretty good. Don't know for sure though. I don't think the prior layer would have to set up hard before the next went it. The batter must already be thick to shape it and that is probably enough to hold the next layer, gently poured without changing the shape of the prior layer. I wonder if she does it in one batch or if she splits it. With her recipe, she may just go to emulsion and split off each layer, SB to thicker trace, pour, shape, then pour off her next amount for the next layer. I know exactly how my luck would run for that!

I saw these some time ago and I love the humor that goes into them.


----------



## penelopejane

I do know how my soap would go because I've tried to make a soap like this (I thought I was being original!!!) and my layers are pathetic and it's a juggling act to get one layer pourable but set enough to pour the next. If her pale purple layer was too thick she'd get air bubbles or knock the trees over. She is a very skilled and careful soaper. Kudos to her. I love it.

The carrots are so cute. I went to a restaurant in England and the dessert was exactly like that, but edible, of course. Lovely memories. I just showed DH and he's worried I'll try and recreated restaurant meals we've had in soap! He knows the trauma of landscape soaps, poor thing.


----------



## newbie

The person considered this a botch- going for swirls- but the top looks positively edible.


----------



## newbie

Sunday. Goodbye weekend.


----------



## newbie

I love the art deco feeling of this soap.


----------



## newbie

Says it's a salt bar. That is the most unique salt bar I've ever seen!


----------



## newbie

This looks so luscious to me. I love that mango/yellow color.


----------



## lenarenee

I'm admiring the language in the lower left corner. Anyone recognize it?


----------



## Sonya-m

It looks Thai??


----------



## newbie

Something a little simpler.


----------



## CaraBou

Simple but ooh!  I love that top!  And the bottom tooooo


----------



## lenarenee

Sonya-m said:


> It looks Thai??


 
Maybe; googled it, but there's so many different fonts in that language that I can't tell what it's supposed to look like in it's basic form. 

It's beautiful though!


----------



## Saponista

Looks Thai to me too.


----------



## newbie

Today's random picks.


----------



## songwind

lenarenee said:


> I'm admiring the language in the lower left corner. Anyone recognize it?



The phone code 095 is Myanmar, which uses the same alphabet as Thai, I think.


----------



## newbie

I like the little upcurve and the shape of the curve's end.


----------



## penelopejane

Great colour orange


----------



## navigator9

newbie said:


> I like the little upcurve and the shape of the curve's end.



I'm always impressed by people who can pair colors well. I love the color combo in this soap. And the swirl is nothing to sneeze at, either!


----------



## newbie

I wholly agree, Navigator. Choosing colors well is a skill unto itself because when you're off, it can be quite awful.

Happy Friday! I like the contrast between the soft slightly blurred movement of the purple and the sharp surface gold.


----------



## newbie

Speaking of good color choices.....


----------



## newbie

Love the effect the gold gives.


----------



## lsg

Beautiful soap and swirls.


----------



## CaraBou

Ooh, Yina's soap
, that is cool!


----------



## newbie

Oh my!!! I love this. And the messages are in Thai for those of you who were watching the text/language before.


----------



## dibbles

Oh my is right! Gorgeous!


----------



## CaraBou

Wow, the detail there is phenomenal


----------



## newbie

Monday starter


----------



## DeeAnna

The soap in post 1532 -- I like how the green and black (dark brown?) colors fade softly into the yellow base soap, but the orange-peach floral part of the swirl pops out, clear and crisp. I think the base soap must have sea buckthorn oil in it to turn it that golden yellow -- it's cool to see colors pop against a background that isn't stark white.


----------



## newbie

Yes, the person who made it mentions sea buckthorn oil but I imagine you could get the color if you used a small amount of red palm oil in the base as well. I love sea buckthorn but can't find it at a decent price anymore.


----------



## CaraBou

Those landscapes call me in.  And then to be greeted by Aunt Ollie. Home Soap Home!


----------



## DeeAnna

newbie said:


> ...I love sea buckthorn but can't find it at a decent price anymore.



Yeah, I agree -- it's expensive stuff! I wonder if an annatto-oil infusion would work to get that golden yellow. I've gotten an pretty intense yellow with a modest amount of annatto infusion, but I haven't added enough to see if the yellow turns more golden or if it goes toward orange instead. Another thing to add to the "gee I'd like to try this" list!


----------



## Steve85569

DeeAnna said:


> Yeah, I agree -- it's expensive stuff! I wonder if an annatto-oil infusion would work to get that golden yellow. I've gotten an pretty intense yellow with a modest amount of annatto infusion, but I haven't added enough to see if the yellow turns more golden or if it goes toward orange instead. Another thing to add to the "gee I'd like to try this" list!



It does in fact go orange. Then the orange fades to a burnt orange.
I'll use less next time.


----------



## DeeAnna

Thanks for the advice! So far (knock on wood) the yellow I got from annatto is staying a nice yellow. The soap is only a couple of months old though -- time will tell.



Steve85569 said:


> It does in fact go orange. Then the orange fades to a burnt orange.
> I'll use less next time.


----------



## FlybyStardancer

DeeAnna said:


> I've gotten an pretty intense yellow with a modest amount of annatto infusion, but I haven't added enough to see if the yellow turns more golden or if it goes toward orange instead.



The last couple of times I've used an annatto infusion, I got a nice bright Halloween-y orange to the batter. (And the Halloween reference wasn't helped by the purple from alkanet in the soap!)


----------



## DeeAnna

Here's the soap I did -- I didn't use much annatto infusion to get this color.


----------



## fuzz-juzz

DeeAnna said:


> Here's the soap I did -- I didn't use much annatto infusion to get this color.



Gorgeous! It looks like it's been stolen out of one of Van Gogh's paintings.


----------



## newbie

Although these are not something I would go for, they are well-done and a lot of other people would go for them.


----------



## newbie

This made me think of this months' challenge, although I have not gotten anything like this texture from any of my batches. And this effect is from the mold, not from the soap itself. Kind of looks like whipped M&P almost! I have no idea if you can do that though.


----------



## newbie

I haven't seen ball decor on two side of the soap before. Might be nice for massaging while washing.


----------



## KristaY

Those cat soaps are seriously adorable. I wouldn't necessarily go for them either only because I'd never want to use them! But I really appreciate the detailed art work that went into them. What a talented soaper.

The blue one looks like a kitchen sponge that was soaked in very thin blue batter then wrung out. What an interesting look.

I'm trying to wrap my head around the balls on the sides of the last bars. You'd have to attach them after the loaf was cut so how do they stay put while rubbing in the shower? Still a fascinating look though.

ETA: Oh! I just saw that the side balls look like mini soap-on-a-rope. They must have "strung" the balls then put the string into the batter to dangle down the side like that. What a clever idea.


----------



## newbie

THis has such a playful feeling.


----------



## SuzieOz

Yum, I could eat that oatmeal, milk & honey soap :razz:


----------



## newbie

Sunday, lazy sunday


----------



## Kamahido

So... GORGEOUS!!!  <drools rainbows>


----------



## DeeAnna

I like how the tiny bit of yellow accents the coral and dark pink and livens up the swirl without competing for attention like a blue, green, or dark accent would.


----------



## navigator9

newbie said:


> Sunday, lazy sunday



Now that's a pretty soap!


----------



## newbie

Last minute post. Classic color combo.


----------



## newbie

For today


----------



## lionprincess00

I rarely comment on this thread, but I love coming here every day and I'm just so thankful that you do this for everyone. If I ever see anything new, I'll remember to try to post it and keep this going. Great job newbie!


----------



## newbie

Almost time for my vacation!


----------



## HoneyLady

One of my other obsessions is quilting.  In particular, scrap quilting and vintage patterns.  I am a firm believer that every quilt needs a zip of yellow or orange in it somewhere . . . even if it's just a tiny dot on a print.  

I see it works with soap, too.

~HL~


----------



## newbie

I'm in the minority as I don't like rimmed soaps much at all but I do like these. The person made it for Amy's challenge and made these two in individual molds (two rings of PVC). Made by Stone Creek Soap.


----------



## lenarenee

I don't like rimmed, round, or black & white soaps...but wow!


----------



## newbie

I'm glad I'm not the only person who doesn't go for the rimmed soap. It's a very classy soap, isn't it? They did a good job with the photography as well. 

These are extremely cute. Spherical soap is difficult to wash with though.


----------



## amd

newbie said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only person who doesn't go for the rimmed soap. It's a very classy soap, isn't it? They did a good job with the photography as well.
> 
> These are extremely cute. Spherical soap is difficult to wash with though.



I just licked my phone screen... Those look yummy!


----------



## songwind

newbie said:


> I'm in the minority as I don't like rimmed soaps much at all but I do like these. The person made it for Amy's challenge and made these two in individual molds (two rings of PVC). Made by Stone Creek Soap.



That looks really sharp. And that way the pretty design part lasts until the soap's gone. That's the only problem I have with the pretty outside/monochrome inside design.


----------



## jules92207

newbie said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only person who doesn't go for the rimmed soap. It's a very classy soap, isn't it? They did a good job with the photography as well.
> 
> These are extremely cute. Spherical soap is difficult to wash with though.



My mom loves my soap scrap balls. She would LOVE these!


----------



## rainycityjen

And next on the list of swirls I will never achieve...


----------



## newbie

Yes the design is going to wash off soon but I love it! I think I already posted the second one but I can't remember and I love it, too.


----------



## newbie

From my perch in Ecuador


----------



## dibbles

Ecuador - OK, officially jealous! Have fun


----------



## Saponista

http://bykudesnitsa.blogspot.co.uk/2015/11/blog-post.html?m=1




Love this, it's a neat idea to curve a fondant mat to get a different shape.


----------



## Saponista

I'm not a fan of rimmed soap wither, as I think a lot of them look a bit ungainly with huge thick rims. This is stunning though, the hearts are so even and the rim is tiny, I don't know how they did it without it cracking or breaking!


----------



## kumudini

I think I see a double layered rim on those soaps, saponista. The inner layer being the same color as the main soap. Very pretty soap.


----------



## lisajudy2009

I
 love this one.  I ordered some of the silicone mats to do it but my mold is too big so I'll have to make one.


----------



## Saponista

kumudini said:


> I think I see a double layered rim on those soaps, saponista. The inner layer being the same color as the main soap. Very pretty soap.




Ahh, looking at it closely, I think I can now too. That explains it!


----------



## CaraBou

That chocolate soap is dangerous!


----------



## newbie

This made me laugh.


----------



## CaraBou

Yay - you're back!  At least on the forum anyway.  Any cool vacation soaps?


----------



## KristaY

Well that's pretty appropriate for the Easter season!


----------



## newbie

home again!


----------



## CaraBou

Love that last soap AND the name!


----------



## songwind

Saponista said:


> http://bykudesnitsa.blogspot.co.uk/2015/11/blog-post.html?m=1
> 
> View attachment 20089
> 
> 
> Love this, it's a neat idea to curve a fondant mat to get a different shape.



Looks like a candy bar or maybe a Li'l Debbie snack cake!


----------



## newbie

Okay, I admit that there are many ocean soaps and there is not anything particularly new about them, but I really like the windy feeling of this one.


----------



## newbie

This one has such a soft and gentle feeling about it.


----------



## newbie

A B&W for today


----------



## newbie

Wow!! is all I can say. Yes, it is soap.


----------



## Navaria

newbie said:


> Wow!! is all I can say. Yes, it is soap.



I've never been a "that soap is too pretty to use" kind of gal, but that soap _is_ too pretty to use! I want to wear it, not wash with it!


----------



## LisaAnne

newbie said:


> Wow!! is all I can say. Yes, it is soap.



I was in a face book group with her. She does over the top amazing soap.


----------



## DeeAnna

I like the texture in this soap. Looks like lots of crackling in the white swirl, but it works with the dark speckling. The speckles are calendula. Source: Kathy Smith, Tallow Soapers facebook group


----------



## newbie

I recently posted a soap by Soap Fixations, I know, but I love the art deco feeling of this one. Second one seems very timely with spring and peonies on the way. However, I picture breaking it into bits trying to use it but maybe that is part of the experience intended by the maker; just like flower blossoms, soap too is a fleeting beauty.


----------



## CoolSuds

Awesome soaps everyone...they are amazing!


----------



## penelopejane

^^^Yes newbie. Works of art but the flower one is totally impractical. Not sure I would have realised until I started making soap and learnt about these things!


----------



## newbie

Back to work. Monday.


----------



## penelopejane

That is stunning! What a superb colour. If I could just make one soap I'd make that!


----------



## newbie

I was recently at the ocean and so now I have a fixation on that ocean greeny blue color. I love the color palate/color combo things as well. 

I recently got a tourmaline that is that pale daiquiri ice color- I can't wait to have it set so I can have the ocean on my hand all day.


----------



## newbie

An extra, since I slacked off while gone.


----------



## newbie

Tuesday. 












Two extras but
My phone will post only one at a time. I love the colors. 






So pretty! 






Precision for today.


----------



## navigator9

newbie said:


> Precision for today.



I love the simplicity of a great, black and white soap.


----------



## jules92207

^^Love all of these!


----------



## newbie

Love the delicacy of the colors. 






Love this. 






Excellent gradient. Kangaroo Studios with credit for technique to Veronica Foale


----------



## CTAnton

love that gradient soap from Kangaroo Studios....!!!
Is that accomplished by using bleeding colorants like BB's Lab Colors?


----------



## newbie

Nope. I tracked down one of Veronica videos. She was doing a gradient in reverse of this but does it by pouring a thin layer (soap at emulsion) and adding a bit more color before every pour, then does many pours. This one looks like they started with a small amount of heavily colored soap, then added a but more uncolored base before every pour to dilute the color. Along the sides you can see numerous stripes from each run.

I like the color combo and the swirl makes me think of someone running or dancing.


----------



## penelopejane

navigator9 said:


> I love the simplicity of a great, black and white soap.



Yes, it can't be AC though because it would run everywhere. 
Is there a stable black for CP soap?  

I am guessing you will say mica 
I am a bit worried by mica.  
Am I justified or being silly?


----------



## Saponista

I use activated charcoal and it is stable and doesn't run everywhere.


----------



## Sonya-m

Saponista said:


> I use activated charcoal and it is stable and doesn't run everywhere.




Me too.


----------



## penelopejane

Saponista said:


> I use activated charcoal and it is stable and doesn't run everywhere.




My AC turns the parts of the soap that it's in very soft. It's like thick black paint. Looks good before it gets wet. Then whammo it's mush!


----------



## newbie

Sounds like too much AC. AC gives an excellent deep black, better than mica for me anyhow, and you still get white lather and no bleeding or problems on a wash cloth, as long as you use the right amount. Too little and you get dark gray and too much and you get gray lather- or mush apparently!

A quiet Sunday to all! 






Monday, done. 






Good morning. 






Let's see what i picked.... 






Extra


----------



## lenarenee

newbie said:


> Nope. I tracked down one of Veronica videos. She was doing a gradient in reverse of this but does it by pouring a thin layer (soap at emulsion) and adding a bit more color before every pour, then does many pours.


 
Can you share where the videos are?  If I have time tomorrow I'd like to try this...


----------



## newbie

https://katch.me/VeronicaFoale/v/9e10f561-1152-3b2e-8ada-c76854a0bf33

I found this one on her facebook page. She likely has another or others but I didn't scroll down tons to find them. This gives you the technique though.

Fancy


----------



## lenarenee

Those are just stunning!  

While I appreciate those who love to make cupcake soaps I've had zero  interest in making them....until now. I'm so behind in making the soaps I need to though so the idea of learning the proper trace for piping is daunting. Maybe Christmas.


----------



## lenarenee

newbie said:


> https://katch.me/VeronicaFoale/v/9e10f561-1152-3b2e-8ada-c76854a0bf33
> 
> I found this one on her facebook page. She likely has another or others but I didn't scroll down tons to find them. This gives you the technique though.


 
Thank you so much for taking the time to find that!  I'm wondering if this can be done in a slab mold - funnel pour style. The ombre you posted looks like a loaf - and I haven't figured out how to pour a thin batter on top of another thin layer.


----------



## newbie

Yes, hers are in loaf molds and you have to pour carefully but I don't see why you couldn't do the same technique in a slab, as you described. Your first pours would have to be either a bigger amount, so they stretch out to be a layer about the same size as the others, or if you left each pour as the same amount, you'd get a different effect, a more exponential shift of color.

Two pictures that caught my eye 











I don't think I've seen a look like this before. 






What a great embed. Looks like this person carved the shape for the top, and I am very impressed!


----------



## snappyllama

Oh that is a neat idea! I'm so envious of folks' artistic talents.


----------



## Navaria

newbie said:


> I don't think I've seen a look like this before.



I have GOT to stop reading this thread. I drive myself nuts trying to figure out the "how" on some of these! This is blowing my mind!


----------



## newbie

Holy Color, Batman!!!!


----------



## newbie

Suddenly, I've been seeing lots of soap with long thin striping across them.


----------



## newbie

Well, look at that! Someone else has been studying Petra's swirl, too! And I love the look of the sandalwood bar.


----------



## TwystedPryncess

lenarenee said:


> Those are just stunning!
> 
> While I appreciate those who love to make cupcake soaps I've had zero  interest in making them....until now. I'm so behind in making the soaps I need to though so the idea of learning the proper trace for piping is daunting. Maybe Christmas.



put thick trace soap in a piping bag, ready with your tip and coupler. Let it set about 10-15 minutes and test pipe a squirt on some freezer paper . Let set another 5 minutes or so until you feel the soap is thick enough to pipe and hold its shape like frosting does, if needed. I cake decorated before so I had a bit of experience with thickness of the medium and it was easy to pick back up, but it isn't hard, really...just squirt it out, if it holds, it's good. At least that's how I do it


----------



## Saponista

Here's the embed lighthouse in its final embed position. I love the details they added to the top. Beautiful soap.

https://www.facebook.com/wonderlustsoaps/photos/?tab=album&album_id=1688049834745881


----------



## newbie

Love the delicate colors of this.


----------



## newbie

Simple and cool.


----------



## newbie

Half-way to the weekend!


----------



## newbie

Love the pattern on the top of the CP and would love to see the inside. And I have NEVER seen M&P that is so clear like this! I'm sure it's soap as I've posted things from ameblo before. That is amazing.


----------



## DeeAnna

Here's a bold one. And here's how she made it: https://ravensongsoap.com/making-haida-potlatch-soap/


----------



## Saponista

I love that yellow and black one newbie, it's like a half peacock swirl. Wonder if it runs through the whole bar? Beautiful!


----------



## newbie

It could be through and through if she had dividers but she'd have to cut horizontally to get the pattern into her bars so I am assuming this is a decorative top. Love it though. Has anyone else seen M&P that clear? Where did they get it?

Talk about a labor of love in this one:


----------



## KristaY

Labor of love is right newbie! That's a soap I'd buy just to use as decor and it would never touch water. How incredibly talented she is!


----------



## lenarenee

Any chance that's not m&p, and is translucent soap instead?  (I've never made translucent soap)

And I give up...how was the soap in post 1623 made?


----------



## newbie

Looks to me like an ungelled wall pour at a slightly thicker trace but one side has all the same color (the melon color) and there is a slight gradient in the blue side. I don't know what it is about that soap but the opacity and the look is not something I've seen before. I like the color shift in the decorative top as well, from the peachy orange to yellow. It's very nicely done.


----------



## newbie

Very cool idea with the layers and the cut-out.


----------



## newbie

Love!


----------



## snappyllama

Ooo, that one is really gorgeous.


----------



## newbie

Very quiet, especially for such a swirl. Feels peaceful.


----------



## newbie

Grabbed a better picture of the red coral soap. Serene Candles is worth a look. She has some beautiful soap.


----------



## lenarenee

newbie said:


> Looks to me like an ungelled wall pour at a slightly thicker trace but one side has all the same color (the melon color) and there is a slight gradient in the blue side. I don't know what it is about that soap but the opacity and the look is not something I've seen before. I like the color shift in the decorative top as well, from the peachy orange to yellow. It's very nicely done.


 

Wall pour? I wish I could get a better look at those bars. The blue edges look too square to me for a wall pour; unless maybe the batter quite a bit thicker than what you need for a shimmy??


----------



## lenarenee

newbie said:


> Very quiet, especially for such a swirl. Feels peaceful.


 
Is that part Taiwan, part spin?


----------



## newbie

Here are two pictures of shimmy wall pours done at a thicker trace. If you look at the pattern and imagine it showing on only one side, it more or less matches up with the melon and blue one. 

I looked at the quiet one. I don't think they spun. There seems to be kind of a hook in the pattern when soap is spun and it looks too smooth for that, to my eyes.


----------



## newbie

Oh man, it's only Tuesday.


----------



## newbie

I like!


----------



## KristaY

Oh WOW. That green and brown one is amazing! It looks like cut wood blended with grass or leaves. How in the world is that done? It almost looks like the brown is a separate pour then cut and placed as imbeds. Any other ideas?


----------



## Sonya-m

Love the brown and green one. Looks like layers of a Clyde slide pour


----------



## newbie

Yes, I agree. It looks like an ITP pour, one green and one brown and alternated. The trace was thick enough for the layers to not break through.


----------



## newbie

Weekend approaching....


----------



## CaraBou

Oh my gosh!  I KNEW it was possible to make a Haida soap even though I didn't figure it out myself!  I tried during our skewer challenge.  There was just something about it - now I know what. I actually wanted to make an animal in that style -- like the raven on her label. That could still be a tall order but I might have to try again sometime.



DeeAnna said:


> Here's a bold one. And here's how she made it: https://ravensongsoap.com/making-haida-potlatch-soap/


----------



## penelopejane

newbie said:


> Yes, I agree. It looks like an ITP pour, one green and one brown and alternated. The trace was thick enough for the layers to not break through.



Sadly, since it's all natural, it is going to fade to brown and tan.


----------



## newbie

Beautiful job with the felting.


----------



## CaraBou

Whoa ~ that's talent!


----------



## newbie

Here's to the weekend!


----------



## newbie

Weekend will be too short. I can feel it already.


----------



## newbie

Hope your weekend was good.


----------



## newbie

Love the label.


----------



## CaraBou

^^Yup, me too.


----------



## newbie

Mid-week pick up.


----------



## newbie

Love this top. I wish it were possible to get this effect all the way through the bar!


----------



## mzimm

newbie said:


> Love this top. I wish it were possible to get this effect all the way through the bar!



Uh-mazing!


----------



## Navaria

newbie said:


> Love this top. I wish it were possible to get this effect all the way through the bar!


 

Do you think you could use one of the large needle meat injector syringes to inject color "tubes" from top to bottom? It would be very time intensive but might give the same effect.


----------



## lenarenee

Navaria said:


> Do you think you could use one of the large needle meat injector syringes to inject color "tubes" from top to bottom? It would be very time intensive but might give the same effect.


 

What would happen if you "Pollack'd" it?   Lots colors in squirt bottles/piping bags, squirt bottom of mold, layer a solid color, Pollack it again, layer again...etc.  

I'm having trouble imaging the cut...


----------



## newbie

I thought about that too Lenaree. I think you'd have to let each layer set before pouring the next or the pressure from the next layer of soap would flatten and smudge the effects of the dots and how they lay in such a natural pattern. If you used some mica in oil, you'd have small divots which might give an interesting rimmed effect as they would be revealed but the problem with mica and oil is that it disappears as soon as water is run over it. I would use heavily mica'd batter instead.


----------



## penelopejane

You are right newby! I tried to imitate a galaxy soap before I found a video on how it was done. It didn't work. Embeds if you can make them with a straw would possibly work. I think your heavy mica mix is a good idea or a squirt bottle using dots and waiting for them to dry for a more random effect than embeds.


----------



## newbie

Extra pic for today, by the same soaper. The other one is more my style but this is also beautiful.


----------



## doriettefarm

penelopejane said:


> You are right newby! I tried to imitate a galaxy soap before I found a video on how it was done. It didn't work. Embeds if you can make them with a straw would possibly work. I think your heavy mica mix is a good idea or a squirt bottle using dots and waiting for them to dry for a more random effect than embeds.



Excellent idea on using straws for embed molds!  I've got a whole bag of those fat Starbucks straws that are begging to be used.  I wouldn't even bother trying to push the soap out of the straw . . . I would just use an exact-o knife to cut the straw and peel it off.  Now I know what I'll be doing Saturday


----------



## newbie

Nicely done!


----------



## Navaria

newbie said:


> Nicely done!


 
Those look like fancy cookies! I would be afraid someone would eat one lol


----------



## Sonya-m

I like the contrast of colours here and that wavy mica line is lovely


----------



## newbie

Perfect.


----------



## newbie

Monday, Monday


----------



## SuzieOz

Love love love the butterfly!


----------



## newbie

For today.


----------



## newbie

Nice pic!


----------



## KristaY

Love those colors! Very springtime and envigorating.


----------



## newbie

Welcome to Wednesday.


----------



## penelopejane

newbie said:


> Wow!! is all I can say. Yes, it is soap.



I'd really like a little round mold like this with curved edges both sides (not flat a one side. Shape alone lovely, then there is the soap!!!


----------



## newbie

There is something about the picture of the hot process shampoo bar that I find  attractive but I don't know what it is it!


----------



## newbie

Excellent color choices.


----------



## jules92207

newbie said:


> Excellent color choices.



That soap reminds me of you, newbie. It's totally you.


----------



## newbie

Hello, weekend. I've missed you.


----------



## doriettefarm

I wonder how many people have accidentally eaten the cute individually wrapped travel soaps thinking they were candy, oops


----------



## newbie

Double or nothing.


----------



## newbie

A bit of color to cheer up your Monday.


----------



## penelopejane

Newby. 
Lovely! Fruit loops [emoji2]
What type of colours would they have used, any idea? 
I have BB liquids and they are wishy washy. Not sure what to buy.


----------



## navigator9

newbie said:


> Double or nothing.



You can have the Fruit Loops, I'll take the gorgeous black and white bar!


----------



## dibbles

penelopejane said:


> Newby.
> Lovely! Fruit loops [emoji2]
> What type of colours would they have used, any idea?
> I have BB liquids and they are wishy washy. Not sure what to buy.



I would think they are micas.


----------



## newbie

Yes, I agree. Most likely micas for those colors in the fruit loops bar.

I'm with Navigator though. I'd take the B&W bar over the FL bar any day of the week. 

Think pink!


----------



## newbie

B&W for today 






Extremely cool. 


http://www.lisasnaturalherbalcreations.com/blogs/news/116832259-location-theme-soap-challenge 






Great salt bar.


----------



## SuzieOz

Hey, is that from our very own Lynnz up there??


----------



## newbie

'Tis. It's generally against my personal rule to post a pic from a forum member since we have our own photo section, but she's not on much and actually, I really can't see what I'm picking because the thumbnails on my computer are so small. Half the time, it's a surprise to me what I'm picking. I posted the three pink soaps I could see and she was one of them! 











Saturday, Saturday, Saturday, Saturday... I have that song in my head but I only know the one word repetitive lyric. Still, it could be worse.


----------



## Sonya-m

Gorgeous


----------



## newbie

You beat me to the punch, Sonya! I pulled that one yesterday as well. It is a beauty. Any ideas on what the textured green part may be?


----------



## penelopejane

newbie said:


> You beat me to the punch, Sonya! I pulled that one yesterday as well. It is a beauty. Any ideas on what the textured green part may be?




Hi newbie
On page 1 post 1 of this thread the second pic is of a hidden feather swirl or is it a hanger swirl? 
On post 8 the second pic what is the name of technique is used there please?



newbie said:


> You beat me to the punch, Sonya! I pulled that one yesterday as well. It is a beauty. Any ideas on what the textured green part may be?




Do you mean the textured green line or the mottled green colour?


----------



## Sonya-m

newbie said:


> You beat me to the punch, Sonya! I pulled that one yesterday as well. It is a beauty. Any ideas on what the textured green part may be?




I've been wondering that myself. So far I'm thinking maybe an ITP swirl with a small amount of either white or pale green in a darker base? Maybe both? 

It's very beautiful however it's achieved


----------



## penelopejane

Sonya-m said:


> I've been wondering that myself. So far I'm thinking maybe an ITP swirl with a small amount of either white or pale green in a darker base? Maybe both?
> 
> It's very beautiful however it's achieved



I was thinking the mottle green part might have a bit of very finely ground salt. Using a mortar and pestle. Mixed well into the batter so it doesn't give separate helos around the grains.


----------



## newbie

Yes, I was wondering about the middle green part that looks textured, the green just above the mica line. I just can't tell it it's herbal, or salt, or....

Penelope, the orange and brown one was poured like a secret feather but at a thicker trace, to get the colors in that thickness. If you look closely at it, you can see the streak of whiter soap in it that shows the pattern of the swirl. I don't know why soap will do this but there is something about running a tool through poured soap that will sometimes leave a track, like a tracer. I drew the pattern out.

The second soap could be a column pour but I think it was poured as a faux funnel because you can see some layering along the sides of the black and white. It seems to me that there is more horizontal layering when you do a faux funnel or bull's eye pour than with a column, but it could be either. At any rate the amount of black they poured was pretty small compared to the white to get such delicate and fine rings of black. They then pulled in from the edges to the center. 





















May your Monday be cheery.


----------



## lenarenee

newbie said:


> May your Monday be cheery.


 
I have ordered from Sunlit before - Mermaid soap. Wonderful craftsmanship!  Haven't washed with it because the boss in the house (child) won't let me!



Sonya-m said:


> Gorgeous
> 
> View attachment 21178


 

And I'd like to know - what this soap planned, or happy accident?


----------



## newbie

It was made by Louise Vargas of Soga Artisan Soaperie. It looks planned but even with planning, you can't be certain it will turn out like you think.


----------



## penelopejane

newbie said:


> Penelope, the orange and brown one was poured like a secret feather but at a thicker trace, to get the colors in that thickness. If you look closely at it, you can see the streak of whiter soap in it that shows the pattern of the swirl. I don't know why soap will do this but there is something about running a tool through poured soap that will sometimes leave a track, like a tracer. I drew the pattern out.
> 
> The second soap could be a column pour but I think it was poured as a faux funnel because you can see some layering along the sides of the black and white. It seems to me that there is more horizontal layering when you do a faux funnel or bull's eye pour than with a column, but it could be either. At any rate the amount of black they poured was pretty small compared to the white to get such delicate and fine rings of black. They then pulled in from the edges to the center.



Thank you so very much for those details. I would have had not idea at all.  I will give it a whirl!  



lenarenee said:


> And I'd like to know - what this soap planned, or happy accident?



Some of these people are artists.  They practice until they make it perfect.  I guess it's always going to be a bit of an accident as you can't be 100% sure how it comes out.  But the detail certainly isn't an accident.


----------



## newbie

Can't get enough caffeine. Hoping colors pop me awake.


----------



## Viore

I love the colors in that one! Very bright and energetic.


----------



## newbie

Still needing some color!

FYI, there are still a few spots open for the Fragrance Blend Swap. Look at the swap section if you are interested. 







Long weekend ahead!


----------



## penelopejane

Wow wow wow I love the top one! I've tried it, it's tough, that's beautiful.
I think they might have done a really fine mica sprinkle on each layer.


----------



## mzimm

penelopejane said:


> Wow wow wow I love the top one! I've tried it, it's tough, that's beautiful.
> I think they might have done a really fine mica sprinkle on each layer.



I think you're right about the mica.  This soap should be called Smoky Mountains Dreamin'....but maybe that's just because that's what I'm doing these days---dreaming of my annual camping getaway there.:shh:


----------



## newbie

Friday.


----------



## CaraBou

Ahhhh! I've been away too long. But now I'm home.


----------



## newbie

I got a kick out of this as a top.


----------



## makemineirish

mzimm said:


> I think you're right about the mica.  This soap should be called Smoky Mountains Dreamin'....but maybe that's just because that's what I'm doing these days---dreaming of my annual camping getaway there.:shh:



Your comment is amazingly timed as I just returned home today from my own Smoky Mountains camping trip today : )
http://www.soapmakingforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## newbie

Not the end of the weekend!


----------



## newbie

I like the new delicacy of this look and something different from the butterfly swirl.


----------



## jules92207

newbie said:


> I like the new delicacy of this look and something different from the butterfly swirl.



That's lovely, a nice subtle beauty to them both.


----------



## newbie

Wallaby soap!


----------



## SuzieOz

Oh yes! I see the wallaby ... :razz:


----------



## newbie

The multiple teardrop soap. Imagine how frustrating that could be to make!


----------



## Saponista

I read fraulein winter's description of how she made that soap and apparently she dropped soap in from a height to create the droplets. I have been meaning to give it a try. I think the batter would have to be just the right consistency for the soap to drop in but still hold that shape.


----------



## lenarenee

penelopejane said:


> Some of these people are artists. They practice until they make it perfect. I guess it's always going to be a bit of an accident as you can't be 100% sure how it comes out. But the detail certainly isn't an accident.


 
That's actually more of a rhetorical question. There's obviously a lot of skill showing there - not the least of which is that the soap looks like the equivalent of a good soup where you toss in your leftovers, but carefully select the spices and herbs that accentuate them and "show off" the ingredients.


----------



## newbie

You'd have to have everything just right for the drops- from the amount of batter you are dropping to the height and trace. Well done, Fraulein!


----------



## newbie

FOr today


----------



## cgpeanut

Saponista said:


> I read fraulein winter's description of how she made that soap and apparently she dropped soap in from a height to create the droplets. I have been meaning to give it a try. I think the batter would have to be just the right consistency for the soap to drop in but still hold that shape.



I saw this on some thread quite awhile ago.  He/she used a funnel with a long tubing attached  started from the bottom color and ran the funnel with tubing horizonitally across the loaf.  I think a finger was used in the crescent of the funnel to stop the flow of the batter.


----------



## penelopejane

cgpeanut said:


> I saw this on some thread quite awhile ago.  He/she used a funnel with a long tubing attached  started from the bottom color and ran the funnel with tubing horizonitally across the loaf.  I think a finger was used in the crescent of the funnel to stop the flow of the batter.




But how would that get the droplet effect?


----------



## Dorymae

It would put the drops through the entire loaf. One pour would be an entire line down the loaf so when cut it would look like a drop.


----------



## newbie

Why would you need a tube off the end of the funnel for that?


----------



## lenarenee

newbie said:


> Why would you need a tube off the end of the funnel for that?


 
I wondered the same thing. Could it be that the drop falling from the tube is stretched out more than from the presumably wider mouth of the funnel tip?


----------



## newbie

Friday, once again.


----------



## cgpeanut

Dorymae said:


> It would put the drops through the entire loaf. One pour would be an entire line down the loaf so when cut it would look like a drop.


this


----------



## cgpeanut

Dorymae said:


> It would put the drops through the entire loaf. One pour would be an entire line down the loaf so when cut it would look like a drop.



http://ladybeesoaps.blogspot.com/2014/05/summer-showers-cpmp.html

I found this blog.  She used melt and pour embeds that she made in long cylinders and laid them horizontally in the soap batter.


----------



## Sonya-m

I really need to try a more neutral soap at some point cos this is lovely


----------



## penelopejane

cgpeanut said:


> http://ladybeesoaps.blogspot.com/2014/05/summer-showers-cpmp.html
> 
> I found this blog.  She used melt and pour embeds that she made in long cylinders and laid them horizontally in the soap batter.



They are a little more artificial looking that the first drops., I think.


----------



## newbie

Neutrals can be just as gorgeous as anything else, for sure.

I love how Auntie Clara can make horrible separation look good.


----------



## niclycha

OMG, looks like peanut butter fudge and chocolate fudge yummy lol


----------



## newbie

Goodbye, Sunday.


----------



## newbie

Pretty.


----------



## penelopejane

Love that! Sunset soap.


----------



## newbie

I love the soap but I really love the setting for the picture. Someone has a good eye.


----------



## newbie

Who says simple isn't gorgeous?


----------



## newbie

Well, I am always looking for the new and unusual. This one is called Unicorn Poop.


----------



## KristaY

^^^OMG, that's exactly what I'd expect unicorn poop to look like. That soaper has a great sense of humor!


----------



## jules92207

KristaY said:


> ^^^OMG, that's exactly what I'd expect unicorn poop to look like. That soaper has a great sense of humor!



True. Gotta give credit where credit is due.


----------



## newbie

Love the blue color.


----------



## newbie

A double from this soap maker.


----------



## penelopejane

They are melt & pour. Look great but that beautiful clear look can't be replicated in CP.


----------



## newbie

Yep, I know they are melt and pour. I'm a non-discriminating soap browser.  They are all beautiful!


----------



## Rowan

newbie said:


> Yep, I know they are melt and pour. I'm a non-discriminating soap browser.  They are all beautiful!



I adore Galaxy soap. It has to be my next project when I have time to soap again!


----------



## penelopejane

newbie said:


> Yep, I know they are melt and pour. I'm a non-discriminating soap browser.  They are all beautiful!



I wasn't criticising.  I was just thinking dark thoughts because I can't replicate them. :cry:  
They are beautiful.


----------



## newbie

Ah, your underbelly showed for a moment, Penelopejane. Now we know how to taunt you. 

A pile of rainbow sticks to brighten your day.


----------



## CaraBou

I wonder what they ended up doing with those sticks?


----------



## Jsoaps21

If the Rainbow Sticks are Single Barrel Soaps' they made confetti soap with it. The rainbow sticks in white soap.


----------



## newbie

Yes, the person used the sticks in confetti soaps. I just found the huge pile to be very attractive. 

Happy Friday!


----------



## newbie

Love the effect on the bath bombs.


----------



## newbie

A little swinging feeling for Monday.


----------



## apples

Simple yet nice~hm...could be my next lavender soap design


----------



## newbie

Nice!


----------



## jules92207

newbie said:


> Nice!



Ohhhhhh.... Hello lover.... ❤


----------



## navigator9

newbie said:


> Nice!



Ahhhhhh...love these!


----------



## sushicat

newbie said:


> This is interesting. It's a single peacock. The top one looks like it could have been poured into the top of the mold but the bottom one and the way it trails up... swirled that way?


I know this is a very old post, but do you know who made this soap?


----------



## mzimm

sushicat said:


> I know this is a very old post, but do you know who made this soap?



Sushicat, I don't know who made the soap, but it looks very much like a DOUBLE teardrop pour.  The teardrop was the subject of the May GreatCakes Soap Challenge.  Kapia Mera was the winner of that challenge, and here is her video showing the technique:
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7GBnIKRmIdg[/ame]


----------



## newbie

Sushicat is looking for the originator of the teardrop pour which I think will be difficult to determine.


A couple tops that caught my eye.


----------



## navigator9

mzimm said:


> Sushicat, I don't know who made the soap, but it looks very much like a DOUBLE teardrop pour.  The teardrop was the subject of the May GreatCakes Soap Challenge.  Kapia Mera was the winner of that challenge, and here is her video showing the technique:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7GBnIKRmIdg



So that's how it's done! I bet it takes a very steady hand(s) to get such good results.


----------



## penelopejane

navigator9 said:


> So that's how it's done! I bet it takes a very steady hand(s) to get such good results.




And lots and lots and lots of practice. The consistency of the batter is paramount.


----------



## newbie

Auntie Clara takes a mean pic!!!


----------



## newbie

A spot of sunshine and cheeriness.....


----------



## mzimm

I wonder if the Coconut Mango Bar uses the ghost swirl technique of dual lye concentration?  It looks as though the darker colored yellow gelled, whereas with the lighter didn't.  what a cheerful soap!


----------



## newbie

Prepping for the week ahead.


----------



## Cindy2428

Oh, I love those two. I immediately got a sense of calm looking at them


----------



## apples

Owh! Love it~this thread inspired me so much lately. I'd like to post some of mine (provided I ever get them to look like these!!)


----------



## newbie

I try to post only non-members soaps in this thread, Apples, just because we have our own Photo section. That way, we can look at both our pictures in one section and other people's here and see all the more. 

The winning sculptured layers soap from this months' GCSC.


----------



## newbie

Pretty in pink.


----------



## snappyllama

Man, they got a nice wine color on those embeds. <jealous>


----------



## newbie

I just liked this picture.


----------



## navigator9

newbie said:


> I just liked this picture.



Ah, love this one!


----------



## newbie

I'm afraid the maker of the Easter Island soaps will have to re-do them. All those heads have bodies, buried beneath. 

http://www.livescience.com/20580-easter-island-heads-bodies.html


----------



## newbie

Yum.


----------



## newbie

Cute!


----------



## newbie

Nicely done! I'm more of a slap dash soaper so I appreciate the patience it took to pour this.


----------



## newbie

Love them.


----------



## TheDragonGirl

oh those are fantastic


----------



## jules92207

Nice!


----------



## newbie

Thursday's soap


----------



## artemis

newbie said:


> Love them.



Me, too! Last fall, I made little white soap skulls in a candy mold and set them into some bars that I made look like dirt. I love how they look, so I haven't even tried to use them yet.


----------



## newbie

Dramatic!


----------



## newbie

Today's pic


----------



## newbie

A bit of brown.


----------



## niclycha

artemis said:


> Me, too! Last fall, I made little white soap skulls in a candy mold and set them into some bars that I made look like dirt. I love how they look, so I haven't even tried to use them yet.



Ohhh, do you have pics of those? They sound adorable, I'd love to see them.


----------



## artemis

niclycha said:


> Ohhh, do you have pics of those? They sound adorable, I'd love to see them.



I will put one in the photo gallery.


----------



## newbie

It's difficult to find super-unique soaps now that haven't been posted before! However, enjoying a well-made or well-designed soap is still pertinent.


----------



## Cindy2428

Beautiful soap like this just gives me joy and a sense of calm. Thanks Newbie for continuing your mission to present such wonderful examples


----------



## Sonya-m

I spotted that one too, it's lovely!!


----------



## newbie

Nice feathering! Not a clyde slide but done by slowly pouring an ITP in one place and letting the batter push itself out.


----------



## CaraBou

Oh, that ought to get this month's challenge contestants pretty fired up!


----------



## newbie

Classic all black soap, like the little black dress of fashion fame.


----------



## newbie

A little ocean fix.


----------



## newbie

Happy weekend!


----------



## newbie

Have a relaxing day!


----------



## Sonya-m

So beautiful !!


----------



## jules92207

Sonya-m said:


> So beautiful !!
> 
> View attachment 21862



Ohhh I really like this one!


----------



## apples

newbie said:


> Happy weekend!



Nice texture, love it!


----------



## newbie

I feel like blue today.


----------



## newbie

One must keep abreast of the times.


----------



## chela1261

newbie said:


> Dramatic!



Love Spicy Pinecone!


----------



## newbie

Perfect for a hot summer day.


----------



## niclycha

Those are really cute


----------



## newbie

By Jabones Ramy


----------



## niclycha

She makes some beautiful soap


----------



## newbie

Enjoy your Saturday!


----------



## chela1261

The third one is incredible. I can't even imagine doing something like that


----------



## newbie

Something fancy for Sunday evening.


----------



## Cindy2428

That looks so much like soft serve ice cream - maybe I can talk DH into a Dairy Queen run....


----------



## newbie

Monday's pic


----------



## shaan

Wow! This one looks soo good


----------



## newbie

From the last GCSC. Lovely choice of colors.


----------



## newbie

Well done.

https://www.facebook.com/soapbyelena/videos/1306910049337592/


----------



## newbie

Lovely clean lines.


----------



## newbie

Makes me think of amber.


----------



## newbie

Love it! Someone found a 60 year old some that her grandmother made.


----------



## jules92207

newbie said:


> Love it! Someone found a 60 year old some that her grandmother made.



Wow! I wish I had some of my great grandmothers soap still. So awesome!


----------



## newbie

Beautiful top.


----------



## carlyjones

I love every little thing about this soap. I find I keep going back to look at it when I need some inspiration.


----------



## Rusti

newbie said:


> Beautiful top.



I want to touch this. Fit my fingertips in each little divot.

I'm aware that I am weird.


----------



## doriettefarm

Rusti said:


> I want to touch this. Fit my fingertips in each little divot.
> 
> I'm aware that I am weird.



Me too Rusti . . . I can never make textured tops look that pretty!


----------



## newbie

Monday.


----------



## newbie

Tuesday


----------



## newbie

These took quite a bit of work.


----------



## newbie

Love!


----------



## newbie

Enjoy!


----------



## Sonya-m




----------



## newbie

Such a fresh look


----------



## newbie

End of the week.


----------



## newbie

Monday's pic.


----------



## newbie

Voting day


----------



## newbie

Oo la la!


----------



## newbie

Love the color combo


----------



## newbie

Two-fer


----------



## newbie

Good night.


----------



## newbie

Mid-week pic


----------



## newbie

I have no idea if the first one is soap batter or not. I love it. The second bar is very very cool as well.


----------



## CaraBou

Yep, they're both definitely in the zone!


----------



## newbie

Happy Saturday!


----------



## newbie

Lovely spring-like colors.


----------



## newbie

Nicely designed soap and nicely designed label.


----------



## Sonya-m

Another stunning soap by Auntie Clara. 




http://auntieclaras.com/2016/08/agateware-soap


----------



## newbie

Posting some  pics I've had stored for a long time.


----------



## newbie

Anything that looks this much like ice cream is good by me.


----------



## CaraBou

Caramel vanilla fudge - oh my!


----------



## newbie

Love the concept! And great around Halloween or a Fright Fest.


----------



## newbie

Ii was unable to take a screen shot of her bars at the end of the video, but they are worth a look.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ynErFEkmHk[/ame]


----------



## lisajudy2009




----------



## newbie

Love the swirl she got.


----------



## newbie

It's clear Halloween is coming.


----------



## penelopejane

newbie said:


> It's clear Halloween is coming.



That is one scary soap! 

Here is a delicately coloured soap by an Aussie soaper Fera Rosa Soap:


----------



## newbie

Mmmmmmm....


----------



## penelopejane

What sort of name for a company is 2 wild hares????
Nice soap, though.


----------



## newbie

Maybe they make soap like two wild hares make babies???


----------



## makemineirish

penelopejane said:


> What sort of name for a company is 2 wild hares????
> Nice soap, though.



This just illustrates how subjective names are.  I actually love this.  "[Off on a wild hare" is an idiomatic expression here meaning to chase a crazy idea or go off on an unexpected tangent].  I assume that the expression is inspired by either the manner in which a rabbit/hare zig-zags from a threat, or the ridiculous route the poor predator takes trying to snag the thing.  My interpretation was that either the business or the soaping inspirations were unpredictable and that there were two partners involved.

While I have seen all 187 pages of this thread over the years, I am not sure that I can recall which soaps on my Pinterest page have been posted before.  However, I do not want to risk angering the community by posting a comment without accompanying eye candy.  I hope these are new to the thread...or at least to some of you:think:


----------



## chela1261

Super talented soap makers! I can't even imagine coming up with ideas to soap like that.......amazing


----------



## queennikki

All the soap looks awesome, I can't wait till I can do even part of that


----------



## newbie

Lovely


----------



## newbie

Thanks to dibbles for the link to these. These are hand-carved, not from one of the elaborate silicone 3D molds you find now. I can't imagine the patience! Same goes for wood and stone and other carvers. It takes a lot of foresight and diligence to do something like this. 

https://www.etsy.com/shop/ABCarving?ref=listing-shop2-all-items-count#items


----------



## navigator9

newbie said:


> Thanks to dibbles for the link to these. These are hand-carved, not from one of the elaborate silicone 3D molds you find now. I can't imagine the patience! Same goes for wood and stone and other carvers. It takes a lot of foresight and diligence to do something like this.
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/shop/ABCarving?ref=listing-shop2-all-items-count#items



I remember that the first time I saw these, I was really skeptical that they had actually been carved by hand, and not done in a mold, and then maybe embellished by hand. Then I saw some videos like this one, on Youtube and was flabbergasted to see it happen in front of my eyes. In this particular video, the artist takes about 15 minutes to turn a commercial bar of soap into a work of art, using only one tool. The level of detail is just amazing.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3o7A7PGH_YQ[/ame]


----------



## earlene

navigator9 said:


> I remember that the first time I saw these, I was really skeptical that they had actually been carved by hand, and not done in a mold, and then maybe embellished by hand. Then I saw some videos like this one, on Youtube and was flabbergasted to see it happen in front of my eyes. In this particular video, the artist takes about 15 minutes to turn a commercial bar of soap into a work of art, using only one tool. The level of detail is just amazing.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3o7A7PGH_YQ



I want to try that now.  I could save a lot of money if I made less soap and just carved some of what I already have.  Plus when traveling, less supplies to carry with me.  Win win.  Now I just need to find me one of those tools.  It looks a bit like something Tandy would carry.  I think I saw one somewhere in my travels in the last couple of years, but the one where I grew up is long gone.  Oh, there's one in Louisville, KY.  I'll be near there later this month.  But do I want to wait that long?  Well, maybe Michaels or Hobby Lobby would have some.  Or Amazon, but I would probably want to get a feel for how sturdy tools are before purchase.


----------



## navigator9

earlene said:


> I want to try that now.  I could save a lot of money if I made less soap and just carved some of what I already have.  Plus when traveling, less supplies to carry with me.  Win win.  Now I just need to find me one of those tools.  It looks a bit like something Tandy would carry.  I think I saw one somewhere in my travels in the last couple of years, but the one where I grew up is long gone.  Oh, there's one in Louisville, KY.  I'll be near there later this month.  But do I want to wait that long?  Well, maybe Michaels or Hobby Lobby would have some.  Or Amazon, but I would probably want to get a feel for how sturdy tools are before purchase.



Looks very similar to an Exacto Knife, to me. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B005KRSWM6/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20  I've had one for years, they're extremely sharp, have replaceable blades, and are pretty cheap.


----------



## earlene

I do have an Exacto knife (somewhere), and should give that a try, but with my old Dupuytren's hands, I find it difficult to work with thinner tools.  I need thicker tools, probably thicker than the wooden handled one this gentleman uses, in fact.   Another reason I want to get a feel for the tool before purchase.  Amazon has some ergonomic Xacto knives from which to choose.  I may try one of them.  Thanks for the idea, *navigator9*.


----------



## Kamahido

This thread never ceases to amaze me! People are just so talented.


----------



## newbie

Love the translucency and the color combo.


----------



## penelopejane

makemineirish said:


> This just illustrates how subjective names are.  I actually love this.  "[Off on a wild hare" is an idiomatic expression here meaning to chase a crazy idea or go off on an unexpected tangent].  I assume that the expression is inspired by either the manner in which a rabbit/hare zig-zags from a threat, or the ridiculous route the poor predator takes trying to snag the thing.  My interpretation was that either the business or the soaping inspirations were unpredictable and that there were two partners involved.



That explanation makes sense!

Where do you come from that has that expression?

The mossy creek one was lovely. Playing with glycerine rivers really adds interest there. Lovely delicate colours.


----------



## newbie

I know we generally complain about crackle but there are times it really adds an excellent look to the soap.

I love how this simple detail of the peak makes the soap even more interesting. 






Very cool. My guess is that she used a technique very similar to Veronica's gradient pour but instead she used contrasting and distinct colors- basing this on the shape of the colors from the sides. Any other guesses?


----------



## CaraBou

My only offer is that you must have to keep trace thin and pour along the sides to prevent breaking through. 

That's a gorgeous soap!


----------



## makemineirish

penelopejane said:


> Where do you come from that has that expression?



I am in Texas, but this idiomatic expression is fairly common across the United States.  Given that this forum has a global membership, I thought it was possible that many would not be aware of the reference.  Names are so subjective regardless.  I foster animals through a local shelter and am always amazed at the difference the name makes in the applicants for a particular animal.


----------



## CaraBou

Ideas how they got this combed look in discrete patches?


----------



## Kamahido

I finally made something I think is worthy of the "Browsing Soap Pics" thread. The original idea was based off of a Soap Queen tutorial I watched a while back.


----------



## penelopejane

CaraBou said:


> Ideas how they got this combed look in discrete patches?



I think that might be painted on.


----------



## earlene

CaraBou said:


> Ideas how they got this combed look in discrete patches?



Maybe using one of those tiny little back-scratching tools to create the finger-shaped swirls in randomly the randomly placed pours.  Solid pour of the base, then random (or planned) pour of each of the different colors (or filling small PVC pipes, then removing them), then the little finger swirls.


----------



## newbie

Love this color combo.


----------



## Navaria

Kamahido said:


> I finally made something I think is worthy of the "Browsing Soap Pics" thread. The original idea was based off of a Soap Queen tutorial I watched a while back.


 
You made this?? Awesome! I've shown my boys pictures of geode soap before and they were amazed by it!


----------



## newbie

Subtle and beautiful. 






Loads of cool.


----------



## penelopejane

Newby,
The soap in 1891 has partially gelled and has ash doesn't it? One of my early castiles looked like that and it eventually caved in in the middle a bit over almost a year. 

If that was being sold would people mind that?


----------



## newbie

I don't think buyers mind ash. Sellers/makers sometime do but it can add nice effects at times that are really pretty. I think few people appreciate a soap that collapses in the middle.


----------



## dibbles

To me that looks like a kind of tone-on-tone swirl with pearly white or silver mica dusted on the top. I'm viewing on my phone though rather than a larger screen. Very elegant looking either way.


----------



## newbie

I agree about the tone on tone; that was done purposefully. It's possible gel didn't reach the edges and I can't tell on that for sure. Whether it's ash or mica on top, it still looks great. Ash can add a fantastic effect at times, and I don't think buyers mind it at all.

What a striking top! I don't believe in not using soap, but even I might be hard pressed to lather up with this.


----------



## navigator9

newbie said:


> What a striking top! I don't believe in not using soap, but even I might be hard pressed to lather up with this.



Oh come on now! How is it possible that some of us can't even do a simple swirl, (me) and someone else can make a soap like that??? Gorgeous.


----------



## newbie

And what an eye for color combos!

Another nice set of color combinations. 











I've been slacking. Where does the time go? 











Wow. The lacquered look this has when wet is stunning.


----------



## navigator9

newbie said:


> Wow. The lacquered look this has when wet is stunning.


Be still, my heart!


----------



## newbie

In a green mood today.


----------



## penelopejane

I hope it is ok to post here in an effort to help you out every so often Newby. 
This one is from Fabulous Fox Artisan Soap:
Wow!


----------



## troyrim01

newbie said:


> Geometry today. Pretty amazing.



What the??? How are those even possible?! They're amazing!! :clap:


----------



## navigator9

penelopejane said:


> I hope it is ok to post here in an effort to help you out every so often Newby.
> This one is from Fabulous Fox Artisan Soap:
> Wow!



Love the contrast between the areas with whatever kind of texture that is, and those without, and the color choices.


----------



## newbie

Thank PJ. I love it when people post soaps we haven't seen before. As you already know, I just want soap of non-forum members, since we have our own place to post pictures. The one you posted is a beauty!


----------



## Navaria

How amazing would this be for a Halloween soap?!?


----------



## newbie

I'm not so keen on the piped things on the top; my mind just goes to the wrong places, but I otherwise love the soap. 






An excellent clown fish soap.


----------



## jules92207

newbie said:


> An excellent clown fish soap.




Love it!


----------



## newbie

This one caught my eye for its gentle shading. 






What fantastic color distinction! 






Nice color combo. 






Beautiful


----------



## NewbiSoaper

penelopejane said:


> I hope it is ok to post here in an effort to help you out every so often Newby.
> This one is from Fabulous Fox Artisan Soap:
> Wow!



Wow! So pretty!!


----------



## newbie

Monday monday 






Vertical cut on a Taiwan Swirl


----------



## penelopejane

I really like this soap by "Love is sweet shop" Etsy shop.

I like the simplicity of it and I like the relaxed nature of the swirls.  
When I started everything was hard lines and now I am embracing (trying to embrace) gentle flow.  : )


----------



## navigator9

penelopejane said:


> I really like this soap by "Love is sweet shop" Etsy shop.
> 
> I like the simplicity of it and I like the relaxed nature of the swirls.
> When I started everything was hard lines and now I am embracing (trying to embrace) gentle flow.  : )



Love this one too, the soft color, the little sprinkle of poppy seeds. Just perfect.


----------



## penelopejane

Sit back and relax for a few days newby.  

Another beautiful soap I found today on instagram: soap by aniri
https://www.instagram.com/p/BCfAn8Uh5uf/

Just lovely.


----------



## newbie

Almost the weekend! 






Interesting rock/jewel in the rough M&P 






Great swirl


----------



## Guspuppy

at first glance out of the side of my eye I thought that was an xray of a knee joint! lol


----------



## newbie

Most of the time, I can't see very well what I'm choosing, since I'm going off of thumbnails. I hope today's is something interesting!


----------



## penelopejane

newbie said:


> Most of the time, I can't see very well what I'm choosing, since I'm going off of thumbnails. I hope today's is something interesting!



They are all beautiful newby.  Maybe not all are to my specific taste but there is just so much variety and talent out there it is wonderful to see the different techniques and soaps that you show us.


----------



## newbie

Can barely open my eyes this am.....


----------



## navigator9

newbie said:


> Can barely open my eyes this am.....



Well your eyes were open enough to snag this beauty. Gorgeous color combo, gorgeous swirl.


----------



## newbie

Mid-week boost 







Daily double. 











Haven't had a landscape in a while. 






Artwork Soaps


----------



## Susie

That's gorgeous!  If you did that with a cedarwood scent, you could corner the market for Father's Day.


----------



## biarine

Wow that's a very good artwork it look like wood. Beautiful


----------



## chela1261

The wood grain soap is gorgeous and it could be an entry for this month's soap challenge by Amy Warden


----------



## newbie

It is an entry, indeed. Everyone's blogs are public so... 






good morning, all! 






Can any of you tell me how to get my screen back to normal? My cat steps on the keyboard all the time and she blew up the screen but only for my facebook page, not for anything else, not even for Word With Friends. I get a lot of my soap pictures from there and it's too large for me to capture the maker's name. I've tried the things I've found online to decrease it but nothing works. Help!

Here's my pic for today, made by 芸皂坊手工皂。教學。代製. Very pretty and clean.


----------



## kchaystack

what browser are you using?


----------



## newbie

I have a mac and use chrome. I will be forever in your debt if you hand me the secret.


----------



## kchaystack

newbie said:


> I have a mac and use chrome. I will be forever in your debt if you hand me the secret.



Hrm, I am not a Mac user, but I can try.

Well you can try pressing F11.  Or google says Mac: Press ⌘ + Ctrl + f. 

Also Mac: Press ⌘ and +
  or  Mac: Press ⌘ and -

To increase by steps.


That might work.  If it is just in the window, try pressing the 3 vertical buttons on the top right next to the address bar.  There should be zoom settings there. 

I would go to the page that is not showing correctly and trying all these.


----------



## newbie

You are my hero, James. THANK YOU!

Love this color choice.


----------



## kchaystack

newbie said:


> You are my hero, James. THANK YOU!
> 
> Love this color choice.



Glad to help.


----------



## newbie

This is part of what I love about soaping. Someone can take one thing and put a spin on it that you hadn't thought of.


----------



## Guspuppy

I want to see a cut photo of that one!


----------



## newbie

your wish is my command. 






Good color combo.


----------



## Guspuppy

newbie said:


> your wish is my command.



Thanks Newbie!   I don't like it as well as I thought I would though.


----------



## newbie

It always looks better from the top rather than the sides, with slab pours.


----------



## Navaria

newbie said:


> It always looks better from the top rather than the sides, with slab pours.


 






This is beautiful, but how on earth does one use a soap with so much stuff on top??


----------



## penelopejane

Navaria said:


> This is beautiful, but how on earth does one use a soap with so much stuff on top??



You either break it off and throw it away before you use it in the shower or pick up soggy soapy bits after using it in the shower.  :cry:

I love the drops in the soap, though.


----------



## newbie

Yes, I agree. You'd have to slice them off or break them off. Not a personal fan of toppings like that but yes, the drop is well done and interesting.


Good colors and nice swirl. 






Two-fer Tuesday 











Busy but full of energy.


----------



## Rusti

newbie said:


> Busy but full of energy.



There's a face in that bottom left pair of bars. It's sticking its tongue out at me.


----------



## sudsy_kiwi

Rusti said:


> There's a face in that bottom left pair of bars. It's sticking its tongue out at me.



Ah, so I wasn't the only one who saw that


----------



## snappyllama

Rusti said:


> There's a face in that bottom left pair of bars. It's sticking its tongue out at me.





sudsy_kiwi said:


> Ah, so I wasn't the only one who saw that



Oh thank goodness, I thought the bat was only rasping at me!


----------



## doriettefarm

Guess I'm a weirdo . . . that bottom left pic looks like a smiling chicken


----------



## Judiraz

I see the chicken, too!


----------



## sudsy_kiwi

doriettefarm said:


> Guess I'm a weirdo . . . that bottom left pic looks like a smiling chicken




Oh sure, _NOW_ it does


----------



## newbie

You guys would rock a Rorschach.  







Gentle. 






Caramel in ice cream!


----------



## chela1261

Beautiful soaps!


----------



## newbie

Boo!


----------



## dibbles

Very cute, Browsing Thread! Happy Halloween!


----------



## newbie

missed a day


----------



## artemis

Well, that's a coincidence! I was just watching Etsuko Watanabe's latest video!  https://youtu.be/YPRuikRP9sU


----------



## Saponista

Oh wowser those are stunning!


----------



## newbie

https://www.facebook.com/PrimadonnaSetagaya/?hc_ref=PAGES_TIMELINE&fref=nf


Oops. Same post!

I like this red. 






The blue and brown one made me think of this month's challenge.


----------



## BlackDog

newbie said:


> missed a day



I swear I heard an orchestra playing when I saw those second pics.


----------



## newbie

Weekend. 






Cute idea! Bath bombs.


----------



## sudsy_kiwi

newbie said:


> Cute idea! Bath bombs.



Awesome idea!  Are they painted on somehow?  Without setting the fizzing reaction off?


----------



## chela1261

I saw these bath bombs in my fb soaping group and they are painted on. I think they're adorable


----------



## newbie

Celtic Bath and Body Shop


----------



## CaraBou

^^^See now, there is still hope and beauty


----------



## Greenmeadow

Wow! They are some very talented people out there! Stunning !


----------



## newbie

Nice contrast


----------



## SweetDani

Your soaps are so beautiful! just lovely! I love the ones with the rose buds on top - just stunning works of art.


----------



## newbie

A spot of brightness!


----------



## Dahila

sudsy_kiwi said:


> Awesome idea!  Are they painted on somehow?  Without setting the fizzing reaction off?



mix mica in Rubbing alcohol and nothing is going to happen (90%)


----------



## newbie

By Bath Bliss 






A coffee kind of day. 






Clean lines. ESoap.


----------



## BeesKnees

Another name for this thread could be "soap ****", lol.  

Hmm, it put asterisks in the whole word so how about "soap p*rn".


----------



## newbie

Love this. By Bella Soap. 






By The Happy Housewife


----------



## navigator9

newbie said:


> Clean lines. ESoap.



Esoap makes my heart flutter. Simplicity really does it for me. Especially when it's done as beautifully as that!


----------



## newbie

I agree. I see those soaps all the time and the maker is consistently excellent at creating clean designs that are very attractive. 

By Sunflower Soapery 






By Elaine Wright. 






Hope everyone is having a good weekend! 






I don't know the name of this maker. It was all in Thai but she has some lovely fine swirls.


----------



## mommycarlson

Wow, that one above the swirl looks like a Kit Kat bar!  It makes me want to eat a Kit Kat or make some soap!


----------



## earlene

Exactly like a Kit Kat bar!


----------



## snappyllama

newbie said:


> I don't know the name of this maker. It was all in Thai but she has some lovely fine swirls.



I need to make this with some neon colors... How do you think they poured it??


----------



## newbie

https://www.facebook.com/lynnshandmade/?hc_ref=PAGES_TIMELINE

There is the link to the swirler's FB page. They have a few different swirls up that are all this fine in terms of their lines. My guess is that they used squirt bottles to get the first lines to be pretty fine, then did a tight zigzag across those lines to pull them into even finer lines and then did the last part of the pattern. If you look up some videos of people doing ebru using oils on water, you can see how they pull the colors into such fine lines, then go about making their patterns.


----------



## snappyllama

newbie said:


> https://www.facebook.com/lynnshandmade/?hc_ref=PAGES_TIMELINE
> 
> There is the link to the swirler's FB page. They have a few different swirls up that are all this fine in terms of their lines. My guess is that they used squirt bottles to get the first lines to be pretty fine, then did a tight zigzag across those lines to pull them into even finer lines and then did the last part of the pattern. If you look up some videos of people doing ebru using oils on water, you can see how they pull the colors into such fine lines, then go about making their patterns.



Thanks! I am totally going to *try* that look.


----------



## newbie

By Sassy Kitty


----------



## snappyllama

Newbie, if I haven't mentioned it before... *Thanks for this thread! *

Even when I only have a couple of minutes, I always check it out. It really cheers me up to drool over photos when I've had a draining day and feel like my head is filled with tapioca pudding.


----------



## newbie

Well, thank you Snappy! It's good to know that people still find it fun. I don't necessarily find new designs but there are many well done soaps that are beautiful to see and that inspire.

Daily double. 











Goodbye weekend! 






Beauty in simplicity 






By Carolyn Newton 






Ena's soap. Nice presentation! 






Raven's Song. I like the movement in the colors.


----------



## CaraBou

Ooh I like the vertical wave effect in the raven soap. And a perfect top to match it.


----------



## penelopejane

newbie said:


> By Sassy Kitty



I made a soap - in the pot swirl - with these exact same colours and it turned into a mush mash. :evil::evil:


----------



## newbie

For a Monday.... 






By Kenisha Thompson. Done with HP, believe it or not! 






By Ana Lum


----------



## sallyjo

I love this!  I just can't figure out how you do it.


----------



## newbie

The person mentioned looking up fluid hot process videos. I found these tips about it. 

http://www.modernsoapmaking.com/tips-for-swirling-hot-process-soap/

By London Suds 







By Kristy Kirby 






By Birds of Paradise Soap 






By Penny's Soap


----------



## CaraBou

Those shades and swirls mesmerize


----------



## newbie

By Blackberry Ridge

Nice drop swirl by Willow Bella


----------



## mommycarlson

That coffee soap.  WOW.  I love this thread, thanks newbie!


----------



## newbie

By Suds and SCrubs


----------



## singingjeanie

Very beautiful markings.


----------



## newbie

Happy Friday! 






I can't get anything uploaded over the last couple days. Not sure what the problems is. I'll keep trying though!


----------



## CaraBou

Sorry for your troubles. Here's one from Emily to help us get by til your magical powers return.


----------



## newbie

Love you, Carabou! Thanks for covering for me.

I think this is by Ameblo.


----------



## milky

Sooo purty! :shock: Ogglesanddrools


----------



## newbie

By Juan Carlos Carcos


----------



## ibct1969

How in the heck did he do that?  ^^^^ Is that activated charcoal and titanium dioxide do you think?  Is it inappropriate to ask?


----------



## newbie

Not at all inappropriate! We talk about how bars are made, how people got colors and the like. I haven't found anything that gives as deep a black as activated charcoal, although someone else may have ideas about that. You have to make sure you use enough to get your batter inky oily black to get it this deep and it can sometimes produce slight gray in the lather. The only thing I've seen give such a brilliant and opaque white is TD. Micas seem to lighten the batter but not produce the same stark white. The bars look slightly shiny, which enhances the depth of the black, I think. I know I've read about some people putting a touch of blue or a touch of red with AC to deepen it and enhance it, FYI.

Here's another for today.


----------



## snappyllama

ibct1969 said:


> How in the heck did he do that?  ^^^^ Is that activated charcoal and titanium dioxide do you think?  Is it inappropriate to ask?



I've gotten almost that dark from Nurture's Black Pearl mica. You can go much darker than with AC and still keep *mostly* white lather.

That reminds me to put some more in my basket for my next Nurture order. I like it sooo much better than AC. It mixes in really easily and doesn't make a mess everywhere.


----------



## CaraBou

newbie said:


> Love you, Carabou! Thanks for covering for me.



Aw shucks! I love you too, man!


----------



## newbie

Petal's Soap and Ridgeway Soaps. 











Pixie's Soaps. 






By Beth Richard. 






May 2017 be a good year for all!


----------



## CaraBou

It's off to a great start with the continued inspiration of this thread. You have been so committed, thank you so much!


----------



## newbie

By Bath Alchemy 






By Yellow Cottage


----------



## jessieh

Beautiful colours!


----------



## lenarenee

newbie said:


> By Bath Alchemy



Ooooh I love the color combo - and I bet that's a discoloring fo in that soap! Nicely done!

I really love watching Yellow Cottage Soapery videos. Not too much chatter, she's calm and enjoy her unique style.


----------



## newbie

This one was called Soap on the Sahara but ti was shared enough on Pinterest that it lost the maker! By Le Savon Vegas, per our lovely forum member, Earlene's research. Thank you again, Earlene! 







One called Tuscan Herb. The problem with pinterest is they share so much that it's difficult to find the maker.


----------



## earlene

newbie said:


> This one was called Soap on the Sahara but ti was shared enough on Pinterest that it lost the maker!


Le Savon Vegas, I think.  https://myspace.com/lesavonvegas/photos


----------



## newbie

Thank you, earlene!!


----------



## earlene

newbie said:


> One called Tuscan Herb. The problem with pinterest is they share so much that it's difficult to find the maker.



You're right about this one. It's really hard to track down.  Doing an image search I find the exact same image at at least two different seller sites and another site in Russian in an apparent blogpost about soap design.  Here it is called Tuscan Sunset, but the site is still under construction.  But looking at the other soaps at that site, it seems likely the maker made the other soaps on that same page.


----------



## newbie

By Joanne Watkins


----------



## CaraBou

Going back through old posts -- oh my gosh newbie it's a glacier! You know how they've eluded me, but right here under my nose?! Page 29 post 288



newbie said:


> I have no idea if this was a fluke or the person purposely got the effect of the road seeming to come out of the fog, but it's cool.


----------



## newbie

Yes, yes! I actually may have been thinking of that one when we tried to soap a glacier, although we didn't really hit the mark. That is a very memorable soap-very cool effect. Going to try again?

Love the funky color combo by Lindsay Minzler 






Bu FunkyChunks


----------



## Soapprentice

Oh my!!! Such beautiful soap. The possibilities are endless... loving each and every soap designs posted..


----------



## newbie

By Stonefield Soap. So well done! 






By Melana DiDom. A hit of color for the day. 






By Amely S.


----------



## penelopejane

^^^ I don't think that is piped - how was it done do you think?


----------



## newbie

With a spoon alternating one side to the other in the smaller sweep, if that makes sense to you.

I try to post a new pic almost every time I am on, so another for today. 

I have to try to find the maker of this one. I'm pretty sure it's Sheih Design Studio.


----------



## penelopejane

Beautiful spoon swirls on post 2060.
Mine don't look like that.


----------



## navigator9

I would guess with the back of a spoon, pushed to one side then the other, while moving down the length of the loaf. Maybe.


----------



## CaraBou

That blood moon soap makes me want to howl! Nice use of mp embeds.


----------



## Catastrophe

This one has probably already been posted, but I think it's beautiful.  I Saponi di Giusty


----------



## Tizzy

I wish I knew this guy's method but these soaps are beautiful.


----------



## Gerry

Tizzy said:


> I wish I knew this guy's method but these soaps are beautiful.



Looks to be a texture mat.  Antie Claras even has a web page on making one.


----------



## Tizzy

Gerry said:


> Looks to be a texture mat.  Antie Claras even has a web page on making one.



Ahh...thank you for the link. I will check it out.


----------



## newbie

By Magellan's Gifts 






By Raven and RAin 






Passion Savon


----------



## Susie

Can anyone tell me how the gold top of the soaps in #2057 were done?  That is just stunning!


----------



## christost7

Susie said:


> Can anyone tell me how the gold top of the soaps in #2057 were done?  That is just stunning!



I would do it like this :
Heavily texture the top of the poured soap (thick trace), then cover it with gold mica premixed with some sweet almond oil (or some other light oil) carefully with a pipette.
The oil would absord leaving the top covered in gold mica.


----------



## newbie

I think it would be difficult to get that coverage with mica in oil from a pipette. It might be possible if you spritzed it with a mica/oil combo. Otherwise, I would texture it and then heavily sprinkle gold mica while the soap was still wet. Once it was unmoldable, I would then take a brush (and possibly more mica) and use it to get more even coverage. I have also taken dry mica and blown it over the top of wet soap, which gets it in all the nooks a crannies and can give you a nice heavy layer but boy, does it make a mess. The coverage on that soap is so even that it has to have been put on in a way that is also even. 


Some black and whites for today. First by Beth Sannes and the second byNicole Gallon.


----------



## toxikon

penelopejane said:


> ^^^ I don't think that is piped - how was it done do you think?



To me it looks like it was poured at a very thin trace, then allowed to thicken up before using a spoon to do the inner details.


----------



## Sonya-m

Susie said:


> Can anyone tell me how the gold top of the soaps in #2057 were done?  That is just stunning!




I would just brush mica on once the soap was dry. Not nearly as elegant as that soap but that's what I did with this soap:


----------



## navigator9

Sonya-m said:


> I would just brush mica on once the soap was dry. Not nearly as elegant as that soap but that's what I did with this soap:
> 
> View attachment 23396



Exactly, Sonya. I've done it that way too. Use something like a blush brush, dip it in the mica, shake off excess, then swirl in a circular motion all over the top of the loaf. It gives a nice effect with metallic mica.


----------



## newbie

The gold one referred to looks like it's got such a heavy layer of mica on it though. It looks thicker than in pictures I've seen where mica is dry-brushed on later. 

By Brandy Rutledge 






By Bearprint Soaps. 






Another Monday rolls around...


----------



## Catastrophe

This won 2nd in the Great Cakes Soapworks January challenge, this is how they did it.


----------



## earlene

Catastrophe said:


> This won 2nd in the Great Cakes Soapworks January challenge, this is how they did it.




I cannot even imagine washing with this soap!  That would be one my grandkids would love, though.


----------



## redhead1226

I looked at his site and I thought they were air-brushed with Mica and a stencil as all the soaps in a picture on his site have the same pattern as you see in the picture. or sprayed Im not sure.


----------



## newbie

By Joanne Watkins 






Blurry picture but I like the soap! By Melanie Hughes. 






By Amanda Strong 






By Michelle Rhoades 






by Squeaky Clean Soaps UK 






By Sharon Boyd Chapman and Blue Nectar Soap


----------



## Gerry

Hmm... wonder how they got the white rings or halos around the imbeds?


----------



## newbie

My guess is that it's because the embeds are from completely saponified older soap which didn't gel and the newly poured soap did, ending with a temperature difference and a halo, somewhat like high and low water soaps. It's a guess though.


----------



## newbie

By Marianne McEvoy-Adams. I would find the tail super-annoying when trying to use the bars, but I love the idea of this.


----------



## CaraBou

Holy Mermaids, that soap would have a long shelf life in my house


----------



## newbie

By Southern Bliss


----------



## jules92207

newbie said:


> By Southern Bliss




Ohhhhh.... love this


----------



## newbie

By Maggie Yu 






by Coreen Ellingsburg


----------



## CaraBou

^^I like it


----------



## newbie

Today's 






By Delicious Aromaz 






By Jesse Rolfness 






We generally complain about crackle, but sometimes it really adds a wonderful element to a soap. I think this would not be nearly as attractive if the white were solid. 

By Hannah's B&B 






Bu Cosgrove and Lewis. Lovely texture. 






By Holston Mountain Soap. Love the wave. 






By Daylesford Soaps.


----------



## fuzz-juzz

Oh Daylesford soaps! :bath1:

I often stalk their FB page, so simple but beautiful.


----------



## newbie

By Handmade Naturals Soap


----------



## penelopejane

I don't usually like "stuff" on top of soap but I like this one from Infusions handmade soaps:


----------



## newbie

By Echo 











By Lakehurst Farms 






By Joanne Watkins 






Ridgeway soaps 






Can't upload pictures again!!! If anyone has a new one to post and cover for me, I'd love it!


----------



## SaltedFig

*Steso hearts ...*

Steso ... so amazing


----------



## newbie

by Beauty and Good


----------



## jules92207

SaltedFig said:


> Steso ... so amazing




Omg...


----------



## navigator9

newbie said:


> by Beauty and Good



I always find the simplest of soaps the most appealing.


----------



## newbie

So soft and gentle looking.


----------



## doriettefarm

newbie said:


> So soft and gentle looking.



I've also been admiring her soaps and discovered she's not too far down the road from me


----------



## penelopejane

doriettefarm said:


> I've also been admiring her soaps and discovered she's not too far down the road from me



Go camp out on her doorstep and get tips!


----------



## newbie

Nor'a soap shoppe 






Nikki Cicerone. Lovely blues! 






By Dreaming Tree, and Cindy Chandler 











By Mercy Ships 






By Willow Tree 






By Nia Hafsia


----------



## gigisiguenza

Beautiful soap

http://pin.it/l_x1T5E 






How do they do that 






Beautiful
http://bykudesnitsa.blogspot.ru/2016/05/blog-post.html?m=1


----------



## SaltedFig

gigisiguenza said:


> How do they do that



Debi wrote a detailed set of instructions for her Blue Moon soap here:
http://medoitmeself.com/2016/06/18/blue-moon/


----------



## gigisiguenza

I'm fascinated by this 



SaltedFig said:


> Debi wrote a detailed set of instructions for her Blue Moon soap here:
> http://medoitmeself.com/2016/06/18/blue-moon/



I'm fascinated by this


----------



## newbie

Cool wild horses mold! Soap by Vickie Robinson 






Kiss a Prince Soaps


----------



## lenarenee

gigisiguenza said:


> Beautiful soap
> 
> http://pin.it/l_x1T5E



Now that is impressive! Not really difficult to do - but the vision it took to design it!!!


----------



## newbie

Unknown soaper, from Pinterest.


----------



## dibbles

^^^ by soap.baby


----------



## newbie

Thanks, Dibbles.


By Bubbledream. CP soap shavings in M&P. 






By Four Seasons 






Possibly by Marianne Rice ? 






Pixie's Soap shop 






By Jewel Jernstedt. 

FIRE......FIRE......FIRE!!! 






Oska and Willow.

Personally, I don't like all the unwrapped soaps that can be handled by who knows how many people. When I give my soap away, I put big boxes out like this, but I figure I'm not selling so if people don't like that, they can take a pass since they are otherwise getting it for free. But selling is a different thing, in my mind. However, I do like the display on the whole.


----------



## CaraBou

newbie said:


> FIRE......FIRE......FIRE!!!



Tsk, tsk, tsk my little pyro. Feel better now?

Here's another to quell your insatiable thirst. Forgive me if it's dup. So hard to keep up with you devils.


----------



## earlene

CaraBou said:


> Tsk, tsk, tsk my little pyro. Feel better now?
> 
> Here's another to quell your insatiable thirst. Forgive me if it's dup. So hard to keep up with you devils.



This one reminds me so much of the colors you can get with red palm oil.  They are lovely soaps.


----------



## newbie

Love it! 






interesting top texture by Lynsie Rukgaber 






Rough Cut Soap 






Sarva Soap


----------



## earlene

newbie said:


> Sarva Soap



What a great design for incorporating old soap into new soap!


----------



## newbie

By Sergio Masala


----------



## earlene

newbie said:


> By Sergio Masala


 Reminds me of the fabric my mom used to cover some chairs in our house in the 70's!  Psychedelic!


----------



## redhead1226

earlene said:


> What a great design for incorporating old soap into new soap!



I have never done that - Im wondering as I have a lot of scraps - Does it matter how old the soap is that you are incorporating? It is very pretty.


----------



## navigator9

redhead1226 said:


> I have never done that - Im wondering as I have a lot of scraps - Does it matter how old the soap is that you are incorporating? It is very pretty.



If you're not using fresh soap, I've found that misting the scraps with distilled water helps.


----------



## earlene

For all the bacon lovers.






From Outlaw Soaps https://outlawsoaps.com/products/bacon-soap


----------



## newbie

Tanya Bainbridge 






Nicole Gallagher 






4 the Love of Bubbles


----------



## Beans

newbie said:


> Sarva Soap



Looks great, i'm definitely stealing this idea.  thanks for posting


----------



## debratant

Indulgence Bath Boutique


----------



## newbie

Making up for busy tax time. 
















The Body Bakery 






Posted this one for the stripes challenge- great soap, and a cool M&P tiedye soap. 











Goodbye weekend. 











Two by Denise Jackson Gunther, then Janey Davies, then Hannah B&B, then Maylilly Soapmaker, and then Passionfruit Island. Sorry I've been slacking! 































Nice Taiwan swirl by Nia Hafsia 






Goodbye, Weekend. 






Tuesday


----------



## CaraBou

^^^Awesome! Tree Hugger is a friend of mine in Montana.  I don't believe she's on the forum.

^^^Yet.  But I'm trying to talk her into joining. Come on, we need a Hugger!


----------



## jules92207

CaraBou said:


> ^^^Yet.  But I'm trying to talk her into joining. Come on, we need a Hugger!




Yeah we do! Love her work... recruiting at its finest! Go Carabou!


----------



## newbie

By Aniri 











By Lorraine Herbage-McBride 






Long Monday. Leave it to Auntie Clara to make lye pockets look fabulous! 











Classic B&W 






By Kelly Morel


----------



## navigator9

newbie said:


> By Aniri



Ouch! My head is hurting from trying to imagine how that mold is angled to produce that stripey one. Anybody? It's a great effect.

Or is it a slab mold with a bulls eye pour?


----------



## CaraBou

Because I can't go another day without my fix. Hope Aromatica Labo helps some of you, too.


----------



## newbie

I had no internet for about a week. Trying to make up for lost time.


----------



## dibbles

Wow! What a great 'browsing' fix! Sorry your internet was down. I think that would bother me more than I care to admit.


----------



## navigator9

Loooove that one from Mossy Creek with the glycerine rivers. They make a really nice design element, and I like the color combo too.


----------



## newbie

Crackle works really really well sometimes!

A few more:


----------



## DeeAnna

I didn't know whether to share this here or on the May Challenge thread. These are cakes, not soap, but I can see this done in soap too.

Video: https://www.facebook.com/338271296253771/videos/1402892373124986/


----------



## newbie

Wow! That's the glossiest cake frosting I've ever seen. Cool video, as well. 

By Kristina Mitchell 






Cape Natural Soap 






By Kevin Devine


----------



## jules92207

DeeAnna said:


> I didn't know whether to share this here or on the May Challenge thread. These are cakes, not soap, but I can see this done in soap too.
> 
> Video: https://www.facebook.com/338271296253771/videos/1402892373124986/




Wow!


----------



## newbie

Bath bombs by Dandi


----------



## CaraBou

newbie, is your internet down again?? 






Now here's a soap that needs cutting -- I want the fortune!

by Rebel Planner


----------



## newbie

By sergio masala


----------



## CaraBou

Hobbyfinda founda my heart


----------



## newbie

Tokyo factory 






Mondays.... 






Love bright green and black together. By Sarah Merchant


----------



## anshika154

These Patterns are mesmerizing.. Can watch all the day


----------



## newbie

I can't see my thumbnails so half the time I have no idea what I'm posting until I hit submit. I hope these are good! 











By Sapolina 






Bob's Soap co. 






Sunday's pic. Maggie Smith


----------



## CaraBou

^^^Just what I needed on a cold rainy day


----------



## newbie

Kevin Devine, then Maine Naturals. 











Makes me hungry 






A couple for today 











First is a pic of polymer clays but translating them to soap would be striking!

Second is by Shieh Designs. Love the mix of CP and MP. 











By Fairhope Soap co. 






By A Beautiful Mess. M&P?? 






Bu Soap Queen and then Sapolina 











By Hanami Soap 






Goodbye, Weekend. 






A few by Yellow Cottage Soapery


----------



## jod58

Wow!


----------



## newbie

By Lovely Greens


----------



## CaraBou

^By Lovely, and are lovely.  Soothing as well, after a long stressful day, even tho I can't smell or touch them


----------



## AKjulz

Well that was a fun jaunt through all those lovely pics you all found!  Thanks for that!


----------



## newbie

Glad you enjoyed it!

One by Dayna Daw and then Brazos Valley. 











By Camelle Crystal. From soap clay, just for Toxicon. 






By Wild Poppy 






A study in precision, by Tree Marie Soap.


----------



## CaraBou

That bat! He's adorable!


----------



## Millie

newbie said:


> A study in precision, by Tree Marie Soap.


Wow!!


----------



## toxikon

Newbie thats so cute! I've been snapping up little silicon molds to press soap clay into.

Here's one I tried recently, a koi fish. I think it'd be perfect on top of a blue brine bar!


----------



## newbie

Cute, Toxicon! Next you'll have to pull out your carving tools. 

By Missouri River Soap. Color only from the EO blend.


----------



## penelopejane

newbie said:


> By Missouri River Soap. Color only from the EO blend.



Beautiful soap!  It also has buttermilk in it.  Do you think that would have effected the colour at all? I know if you put milk in with the lye it changes the soap colour to a fawn colour.


----------



## alchemy_cake

I love soaps like that, there's something so appealing about that clean simplicity!


----------



## newbie

I'm sure the milk contributes, esp as the soap looks to be gelled. That lovely apricot color comes from whatever EO blend on top of...tan? Milk soaps usually have browns in them, don't they?

A couple gradient by Kudesnits. The gray one looks like a salt bar.


----------



## penelopejane

newbie said:


> I'm sure the milk contributes, esp as the soap looks to be gelled. That lovely apricot color comes from whatever EO blend on top of...tan? Milk soaps usually have browns in them, don't they?
> .



I can get no tan colour with milk if I do split method. I haven't done buttermilk though. If you mix the lye and milk it's a cream - tan depending on the operator! 

Beautiful, beautiful soap and so clever if it's a combination of milk and EOs.


----------



## newbie

A few by Green Hand Soap


----------



## penelopejane

newbie said:


> A few by Green Hand Soap



Wow!


----------



## newbie

By Eco Library. 






By JM Soaps 






By Soap Baby


----------



## navigator9

Oh boy, those peach colored bars are right up my alley. And those by Green Hand...WOW! :clap:


----------



## Kittish

I like the Eco Library soap, looks like wood.


----------



## artemis

newbie said:


> A few by Green Hand Soap



I was finally able to find these online. All of them are pretty amazing. I particularly like the roses:  http://blog.naver.com/PostThumbnail...inType=&skinId=&from=menu&userSelectMenu=true


----------



## earlene

newbie said:


> By Soap Baby








These remind me of looking at slides and pictures of slides when I was in nursing school.  I wonder how Soap Baby got the look of squamous epithelial tissue at the cellular level.  Spectacular.


----------



## newbie

By Badeanstalten 






By Bathe in Silk 






By VK.com? 






From Soap Recipes website.


----------



## DeeAnna

earlene said:


> ... I wonder how Soap Baby got the look of squamous epithelial tissue at the cellular level.  Spectacular.



Or smoke eddying and diffusing in still air!


----------



## penelopejane

newbie said:


> From Soap Recipes website.



Newbie can you please give me a link for that website? I can't find it.


----------



## newbie

Well crap. I pulled that off of pinterest and the note said the picture was taken from Soap Recipes website but I wonder if that was the name of a pinterest board. I googled the image but all I get are a ton of pinterests. That image has to have an origin, though. I will keep researching. 

For today, a cool M&P by Amkims, and bath bombs by Crafted.


----------



## penelopejane

newbie said:


> Well crap. I pulled that off of pinterest and the note said the picture was taken from Soap Recipes website but I wonder if that was the name of a pinterest board. I googled the image but all I get are a ton of pinterests. That image has to have an origin, though. I will keep researching.
> .



Newbie don't worry. With that name I thought they might have given a method on how to make it but obviously not.  I really wanted to know how they got the soap rocks so shiny. 

Etsy and Pinterest are equally difficult to search


----------



## Kittish

Try loading the image into tineye? It's a reverse image search, so might turn up the originating pic.


----------



## newbie

By Tenasi Soap 







By Tina Lin 






For a tired Tuesday 






By Ameblo


----------



## CaraBou

Amkin, Tina Lin and Ameblo: thanks for vindicating my sense of how deep soap really is...


----------



## newbie

By Livemaster 






Hope it is a soaping Saturday for you!


----------



## ClarityArtisanSoaps

CP maybe not MP


----------



## newbie

Sunday's soap


----------



## Kittish

newbie said:


> Sunday's soap



Oooh, shiny!


----------



## newbie

A couple by Mee


----------



## CaraBou

Apparently I needed a b&w boost; ^^that's working for me


----------



## newbie

By Melinda's NAturals


----------



## soapgirltami

newbie said:


> By VK.com?




How?


----------



## jewels621

soapgirltami said:


> How?



Modified Circling Taiwan Swirl. Very fun if you have a good fluid soap recipe. These are cut into cubes, but for regular bars this would be a horizontal cut to really show off the design.


----------



## SoapAddict415

Such gorgeous soaps! I think I have a few of those on my Soapy Goodness Pinterest board. Now I wanna go make more soap instead of doing what I need to be doing lol.


----------



## newbie

Groovy color combo by Nikki Cicerone


----------



## Professor_Snape

WOW !!  Does it come with sun glasses ?  Love it.


----------



## newbie

Uncertain of the maker. 






By Sapolina 






Bath bombs and then a CP soap by Dandi. 











By Feifei


----------



## divinegoddessoaps17

*Butterfly swirl*

This is my attempt at a butterfly swirl.  Not too bad after my failed attempts.


----------



## newbie

From Punkthandwerk


----------



## divinegoddessoaps17

*my merlot wine soap*

I really enjoyed making this soap.  Challenging to say the least.


----------



## newbie

Some stripes by Mimi and Boo and the last by Natural Hue 
















By Juan Carlos Sarcos 






By Elaine's and then by Epinsoap? 











By Auntie Clara


----------



## penelopejane

newbie said:


> By Auntie Clara



Hey! She copied my idea. I was just cutting the corrugated plastic  roofing to do this. I thought I was so smart. :???:
Of course her colours are beautiful and the spacing of the sheet is perfect (mine is flexible and annoyingly wobbly) so I guess she wins hands down.
It might not even look that great when cut into bars. :twisted:


----------



## newbie

I love the look of he loaf but I was thinking the same thing- that when cut into bars, it may simply look like a soap with a stripe of brown in it. That's all good but it would lose the nice effect of the wave of the line, but there it is. 

Pulled a few out of my old screen shot file that I can't see well. 

















By Pure Soaps 






By Brenda Merrick-Havlice


----------



## Kittish

My goodness that's bright.


----------



## newbie

By louise McGinnis


----------



## newbie

By Savonnerie du Chapitre 






Double-header 











By Libby Collins, I believe.


----------



## Kittish

Is that middle section salt bar? If not, what's up with the spots?


----------



## FannieFinch

It's a "NorasSoapScents" soap, the ingredient label:-
"Ingredients include Olive Oil, Palm Oil, Coconut Oil, Shea Butter, Cocoa Butter, Sweet Almond Oil, Castor Oil, Canola Oil, Tussah Silk, Kaolin Clay, Sodium Hydroxide, Coffee grounds, Fragrance, Mica or Oxide Colorants and body safe FDA approved glitter."


----------



## jewels621

Kittish said:


> Is that middle section salt bar? If not, what's up with the spots?



Kittish, it looks to me like they are coffee grounds that weren't dried before they were added to the batter.


----------



## penelopejane

This is from soap city. Info on how to make it: 
http://www.soap.city/2015/04/spinner-spinner-chicken-dinner.html?m=1 






What I love about this soaper is that they describe their failures as well as the final fantastic soap. 

http://www.soap.city/2017/06/murder-at-sunset.html


----------



## SoapAddict415

Those are gorgeous! The murder of crows is especially stunning.

Sent from my Z828 using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## CaraBou

Fraeulein Winter strikes again 






Caribou soap!  Way cool!

[ame]

Love the curves, Jimdo Gmdh 






Minimalistic inspiration by Seifenmafia


----------



## navigator9

CaraBou said:


> Minimalistic inspiration by Seifenmafia



Love, love, love the color, the design, everything!


----------



## Millie

^^ Ditto! Thanks for sharing CaraBou


----------



## CaraBou

Ko 'koruri to calm me


----------



## navigator9

CaraBou said:


> Ko 'koruri to calm me



Ah yes, looooove this one!


----------



## Kittish

navigator9 said:


> Ah yes, looooove this one!



I'm wondering how they got those perfect dots. Are those embeds?


----------



## dibbles

Kittish said:


> I'm wondering how they got those perfect dots. Are those embeds?



It looks like they are embeds made with one of the round ball embed type molds. I've seen this soap before, and just love it.


----------



## penelopejane

dibbles said:


> It looks like they are embeds made with one of the round ball embed type molds. I've seen this soap before, and just love it.



And then cut or shaved off? 
I can't cut or plane my soap horizontally with excellent precision like that.


----------



## Kittish

penelopejane said:


> And then cut or shaved off?
> I can't cut or plane my soap horizontally with excellent precision like that.



I know, right? Seeing those precise edges and glass smooth faces is a little intimidating.


----------



## penelopejane

Kittish said:


> I know, right? Seeing those precise edges and glass smooth faces is a little intimidating.



If she cut the bottom pieces and laid them in the mold they'd have a bit of green under them I think so she must have planed or cut them. Sigh.

The face of the soap is perfect too. Another sigh.


----------



## jcandleattic

Kittish said:


> I know, right? Seeing those precise edges and glass smooth faces is a little intimidating.



I don't know for sure of course, but it looks to me they were cut with a wire cutter and then polished or maybe steamed. I know a lot of soapers that polish and steam their soaps to get a smooth glass finish like that.


----------



## dibbles

penelopejane said:


> And then cut or shaved off?
> I can't cut or plane my soap horizontally with excellent precision like that.



That would be my guess. I can't do that perfectly either.


----------



## CaraBou

This reminds me of raining soap. I wish it would always rain soap! 







Windows of love, by Aromatica9


----------



## SoapAddict415

CaraBou said:


> Windows of love, by Aromatica9


That's gorgeous!


----------



## soapgirltami

CaraBou said:


> Fraeulein Winter strikes again





I love all of her soap. She’s an amazing artist


----------



## agirlhasnoname

CaraBou said:


> Windows of love, by Aromatica9


Whoaa WOW


----------



## navigator9

That is some beautiful soap.


----------



## CaraBou

This is a rebatch of a commercial soap, but it's pretty none-the-less.  Savvy Naturalista.


----------



## SoapAddict415

I was watching YouTube soap videos when I came across D'Clumsy Soaper, Cathy. The video is very detailed but look at her soap! I don't know how to link the video from my cellphone so I took a screen shot. I didn't believe it was soap when I first saw it!


----------



## CaraBou

A whole new take on soap on a rope


----------



## navigator9

CaraBou said:


> A whole new take on soap on a rope


Simply beautiful. Not a difficult technique to do, but to do it that well...not so easy.


----------



## CaraBou

Another one well done, this time by Soapworker


----------



## SoapAddict415

CaraBou said:


> Another one well done, this time by Soapworker


Simply beautiful. I love how level the layers are.

Sent from my Z828 using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## CaraBou

Minimalistic HP soap on a rope. I couldn't figure out the creator. 






I wonder what kind of soap newbie is seeing in the Czech Republic. She better bring back pics!

This one, by Tailord Soap, reminds me of the aurora. 






Happy Halloween!  (from the Purple Hippy Shop) 






Man I love this soap! It's a great use of ash and what I think is high water. From The Soap Bar


----------



## annalee2003

SoapAddict415 said:


> I was watching YouTube soap videos when I came across D'Clumsy Soaper, Cathy. The video is very detailed but look at her soap! I don't know how to link the video from my cellphone so I took a screen shot. I didn't believe it was soap when I first saw it!View attachment 26405





She’s an amazing soap maker! I’m not sure if she’s on here, but she’s in one of my soap making groups on Facebook. She’s really talented, knowledgeable and very helpful!


----------



## penelopejane

CaraBou said:


> Man I love this soap! It's a great use of ash and what I think is high water. From The Soap Bar



Do you think that might be salt in the bar rather than ash?


----------



## navigator9

Here's one that caught my eye. I saw it on Pinterest, but wasn't able to find the maker.


----------



## CaraBou

^^ That is utterly gorgeous!  And here's another, albeit simpler. Both would have competed well last month!


----------



## navigator9

CaraBou said:


> ^^ That is utterly gorgeous!  And here's another, albeit simpler. Both would have competed well last month!



Love the wisps of white in the cream. I'm a "less is more" kinda gal, so this is right up my alley.


----------



## CaraBou

Miles From Home - and where is newbie??


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

Might sting a little in certain places [emoji33][emoji16]


----------



## iwannasoap

CaraBou said:


> Those are gorgeous.  Sent me straight back into another steady hour of pinterest.  Why oh why does soap affect me so??
> 
> Here is one of my favorite pins, soapspiration for March's "landscapes" challenge, created by Camamu Soaps.


Oh My God!

*I just thought I would post mine?*

I know mine aren't nearly as good as any of these. But I like them.
The first one was made on the day of the big eclipse in the states this year.
It was made at exactly the same time it occurred in my area and this is what the sky looked like that day. The other one was my first attempt at soap resembling wood.


----------



## CaraBou

Nice, IWS. But this thread is external inspirations, since we have a pic gallery for our own. 

Mosaics from Mee Hue


----------



## penelopejane

A beautiful confetti soap.
It is on Pinterest but I'm on my phone and can't find the original soap maker.


----------



## SherylG

Love the confetti soap! Great way to use up odds and ends of brightly colored soap pieces.  I think I'm going to try that sometime.



penelopejane said:


> This is from soap city. Info on how to make it:
> http://www.soap.city/2015/04/spinner-spinner-chicken-dinner.html?m=1


 
I absolutely love this one! I'm going to try this sometime. Doesn't look difficult or time consuming to do.


----------



## CaraBou

Ooh la la, that texture! 






One row/bar at a time - how clever of Aromatico Labo!


----------



## navigator9

Sooo pretty! I love those precise designs on that creamy background.


----------



## dibbles

By Tree Marie Soapworks


----------



## CaraBou

^^^Oooooh, that blue! That pink!  

The translation from Japanese suggests Lana made this one. That's my oldest sister's name. Lots of reasons to love it!


----------



## Kittish

CaraBou said:


> ^^^Oooooh, that blue! That pink!
> 
> The translation from Japanese suggests Lana made this one. That's my oldest sister's name. Lots of reasons to love it!



Is that rainbow made of clear embeds? In the pic it looks like it's glowing, like light is coming through it. Very pretty.


----------



## penelopejane

Moia.soap from Pinterest


----------



## CaraBou

penelopejane said:


> Moia.soap from Pinterest



That is stunning! I would have fainted, had I been the one to cut it.

Not positive this is soap, but I sure think so. Maninga Univers


----------



## penelopejane

CaraBou said:


> That is stunning! I would have fainted, had I been the one to cut it.
> 
> Not positive this is soap, but I sure think so. Maninga Univers



I wish I could take photos like that! 
So simple but perfect.  Mine turn out so boringly.


----------



## navigator9

penelopejane said:


> I wish I could take photos like that!
> So simple but perfect.  Mine turn out so boringly.



Using natural light, and not flash, helps a lot.


----------



## CaraBou

Bear in a globe, by K. I just want to love him, and squeeze him, and SHAKE him! 






Another cool critter, by NewLeafSoap 






Dancing funnel fruit by Haocheng Hao 






More African animals. I must try a giraffe soap! 






Another pretty melt and pour, by Soap Garden

C'mon back newbie, we miss you! 






Furry arctic foxes for cold winter nights, which are headed my way. Compliments of Sorcery Soap 






I am sorry to say, I do not know the source of this soap. But I love its craziness! Anyone see the skunk besides me?


----------



## dibbles

Bottom left soap - yellow eye, blue eye, pink nose?


----------



## CaraBou

dibbles said:


> Bottom left soap - yellow eye, blue eye, pink nose?



That's him! Adorable, I say!

A simple, fantastically beautiful landscape


----------



## penelopejane

Got this beautiful soap from pinterest.  I am not on instagram though so I can't follow the link to find out who made it.
https://www.pinterest.com.au/pin/495466396492765620/


----------



## CaraBou

Felted soaps by Serpil Akardas of Istanbul 
















Santa's on his way!  Move over, Mr. Grinch!

(Sky Rain Soap and Southern Girl Soaps, respectively)


----------



## SoapAddict415

CaraBou said:


> I am sorry to say, I do not know the source of this soap. But I love its craziness! Anyone see the skunk besides me?


I don't see the skunk. I do see some raccoon-like swirls. I love this one too.


----------



## CaraBou

Tis the season, and the day. Kudos Design.


----------



## Unlimabun

CaraBou said:


> I am sorry to say, I do not know the source of this soap. But I love its craziness! Anyone see the skunk besides me?



I do see the skunk! I absolutely loved this soap which was actually made by Liz Locke for the Great Cakes Soap Challenge Club February 2017 CP + MP Designs Challenge. She did a fabulous job!


----------



## CaraBou

Unlimabun said:


> I do see the skunk! I absolutely loved this soap which was actually made by Liz Locke for the Great Cakes Soap Challenge Club February 2017 CP + MP Designs Challenge. She did a fabulous job!



Yes she did. Thanks for sharing who it was.



SoapAddict415 said:


> I don't see the skunk. I do see some raccoon-like swirls. I love this one too.



Ha, good point, it does have a mask!

Today's comes from Ukraine by jlavondanaida


----------



## isha

I do..  Same as above

The one on the right bottom  looks like half face of a crazy angry panda with a red mole


----------



## penelopejane

Not sure why this is a christmas soap but it is lovely. 

https://b-nature.jimdo.com/2017/11/09/cranberry-christmas/


----------



## dibbles

By Grumpy Girl Candle and Bath


----------



## CaraBou

My New Year's resolution is to post more flame pics, in hopes that newbie will come back. You hear that, girl? 






She'll come eventually; no one can resist beautiful soap pics. For now, to start the new year, a nice clean flake soap by Savon Fantasies.


----------



## penelopejane

CaraBou said:


> She'll come eventually; no one can resist beautiful soap pics. For now, to start the new year, a nice clean flake soap by Savon Fantasies.



That is simply gorgeous.


----------



## CaraBou

A great use of soap ends, by Gwynne Olsen. 






This would be a great soap to wake up to!


----------



## navigator9

CaraBou said:


> A great use of soap ends, by Gwynne Olsen.



Ooooo, I love this one!


----------



## Kittish

Eeee! From Geeksoap.net

And another one:


----------



## SoapAddict415

Lol I love it!


----------



## SaltedFig

They've got Game of Foams soap ... 



Kittish said:


> Eeee! From Geeksoap.net


----------



## gigisiguenza

CaraBou said:


> This would be a great soap to wake up to!


That's beautiful


----------



## Primrose

So from something completely different I stumbled upon this soap: 

https://bathhousesoap.com/collections/soap-by-the-slice/products/frankincense-myrrh-soap

My apologies if it has been discussed before, but does anyone know what technique is used to get the darker rim of colour around the soap and then the lighter in the middle? 

Lots of beautiful soaps on that website and a beautifully crafted website itself, the marketing is spot on


----------



## mx5inpenn

Primrose said:


> So from something completely different I stumbled upon this soap:
> 
> https://bathhousesoap.com/collections/soap-by-the-slice/products/frankincense-myrrh-soap
> 
> My apologies if it has been discussed before, but does anyone know what technique is used to get the darker rim of colour around the soap and then the lighter in the middle?
> 
> Lots of beautiful soaps on that website and a beautifully crafted website itself, the marketing is spot on


This is something typically caused by the scent. It will progress through the bar with time. When you first cut a vanilla scented soap, it will have the same effect.


----------



## DeeAnna

If it were my soap, the dark rim would be caused by a discoloring fragrance oil. If so, the bar is freshly cut, because the whole bar would eventually turn the same color as the outside edges. 

I'm not sure that's the explanation for the soap in your example, but it sure looks similar.


----------



## Primrose

That's interesting, though I wonder if its something else at play because I would hope they wouldn't advertise the soap looking like that if it is going to change over time


----------



## dibbles

It looks like the beginning of discoloration to me too. But it's listed for sale/sold out and by the time any of my soaps using discoloring FOs are cured, the whole bar has discolored. So, either the picture was taken when the soap was newly cut and it didn't look like that when it was fully cured or ...


----------



## earlene

The reviews I read say that F&M FO discolors, so that would be it in that particular soap.

However, if you wanted the darker framed effect, you could still get this effect by choosing your mold as a tall vertical mold, or individual molds, batter at emulsion or very thin trace, a squirt bottle of the darker color which you lay down on the outer edges and fill in the inner part with lighter colored batter, alternating the fill as needed to maintain the effect for the height of the mold.

Lately I've been looking at rimmed soaps.  Here's what looks like a combo of a CP rim with an inner MP with some embeds.






Found here: http://bysteso.blogspot.com/2015/02/blog-post_84.html


----------



## amd

Primrose said:


> So from something completely different I stumbled upon this soap:
> 
> https://bathhousesoap.com/collections/soap-by-the-slice/products/frankincense-myrrh-soap
> 
> My apologies if it has been discussed before, but does anyone know what technique is used to get the darker rim of colour around the soap and then the lighter in the middle?
> 
> Lots of beautiful soaps on that website and a beautifully crafted website itself, the marketing is spot on



The other pictures in the listing show the bar completely changed in color to a solid. When I use Crafter's Choice Frankincense & Myrrh EO/FO my bars will also do this after cutting. I suspect the soaper took pics right after cutting, and then again after cure.


----------



## Primrose

amd said:


> The other pictures in the listing show the bar completely changed in color to a solid. When I use Crafter's Choice Frankincense & Myrrh EO/FO my bars will also do this after cutting. I suspect the soaper took pics right after cutting, and then again after cure.



Oh my gosh this shows my lack of attention to detail!! Lol how embarrassing!


----------



## Kittish

Primrose said:


> Oh my gosh this shows my lack of attention to detail!! Lol how embarrassing!



We all fail an occasional spot check. :mrgreen:


----------



## CaraBou

I love the fleeting rim of a freshly cut soap made with discoloring fragrance oil. Appreciate it while you have it!  And those perfect, permanent rims like what earlene posted by Steso. 

Face it, no matter how you frame it, soap is beautiful!

I've been visiting the beautiful people and beaches of Mexico. But the eternal wheel of gorgeous soap never left my mind.  Photo credit to the Natural Handcrafted Soap Co.


----------



## earlene

Have a great vacation!


----------



## SoapAddict415

I wonder if the effect the discoloring F&M soap has could be achieved by doing a funnel ombre pour  in a square column mold? That's a very unique look.

Sent from my Z828 using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## amd

I saw this on Instagram and I fell In love. The color combo and the overall look just make me so happy.


----------



## CaraBou

^^Oh my, yes it's beautiful!

This one reminds me of a candle but cake was the inspiration


----------



## Kittish

CaraBou said:


> ^^Oh my, yes it's beautiful!
> 
> This one reminds me of a candle but cake was the inspiration



Might make an interesting technique for a rimmed soap. Do a dribbly flat layer to set the loaf on, then do the top and sides so they meet up with the bottom.... hmmm.....


----------



## earlene

Black Cat Blues (Vicki Frost) makes some absolutely gorgeous soaps!  I've been watching videos of her soaps for the past couple of days and just stunned by her creations.


----------



## amd

While hunting for some soap dough inspiration, I came across this. I'm pretty sure there is some kind of magic, possibly the giving away of a first born son, involved in getting it to the bar form... but wow! 
http://soaptechniques.blogspot.com


----------



## earlene

Those are beautiful, *amd*.  I think we've been browsing some of the same sites for inspiration.  I've seen it, but I am really glad you linked it here because I had since lost it.


----------



## CaraBou

Wow, good find amd!

A bit simpler, but this rubber ducky knows his stuff




Happy Valentines Day, from me to you via Ruth Esteves











 A half hour left. But it's never too late to give love or soap. This one is by SenSationsHandmade.


----------



## dxw

earlene said:


> Black Cat Blues (Vicki Frost) makes some absolutely gorgeous soaps!  I've been watching videos of her soaps for the past couple of days and just stunned by her creations.



Ditto, just awesome. I like them all but think my favourite is probably the dragon eye.


----------



## CaraBou

Need a bunch of arms to pull everyone back in.  Or maybe just really cool soap.




The Charming Frog




Sky Rain Soap


----------



## lrpolillo

jules92207 said:


> I am switching from Youtube to Pinterest...much better results!



I use both Pinterest and YouTube.


----------



## CaraBou

Planning a trip to the Amazon, and what comes to mind?










Cheeky Maiden, Monkey Soapworks, and Squish Bath, respectively


----------



## lrpolillo

Hi there i am trying to find a post that showed the ocean scene cold process soap that sells for $300. I cant find it on any thread and my supplier wanted to see it. I would love to send her the link if anyone knows where the post is. Please let me know. Thanks


----------



## dibbles

lrpolillo said:


> Hi there i am trying to find a post that showed the ocean scene cold process soap that sells for $300. I cant find it on any thread and my supplier wanted to see it. I would love to send her the link if anyone knows where the post is. Please let me know. Thanks



I think it was probably one of the soaps by From Grace to You http://www.fromgracetoyou.com/


----------



## scard

http://www.fromgracetoyou.com/Letting_Go.html This one?


----------



## Misschief

You beat me to it.


----------



## earlene

I believe this is the thread you were looking for: https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/soap-art-by-from-grace-to-you.69542/


----------



## CaraBou

A nice spin by Rouzili Garden






Aromatika 




A tribute - via Raising the Bar - to the spring migration of monarchs.  What an amazing journey they make!


----------



## penelopejane

People are always asking about confetti soap.  Just to prove it can be beautiful too:




https://www.pinterest.com.au/pin/376683956328751167/


----------



## CaraBou

Lovely, PJ. And here is another from Botanica.


----------



## lrpolillo

scard said:


> http://www.fromgracetoyou.com/Letting_Go.html This one?



Yes. I forwarded it to my supplier who is now obsessed with doing this. I think we are going to work together on one!!


----------



## CaraBou

Thank you, Rain Tree Botanicals, for taking me with you


----------



## Lin19687

Ohh love the color on this one


----------



## CaraBou

sonnerie du savon





April showers bring May flowers... I hope. Until then I only have soap and lots and lots of rain.





Body S Soul




Natural Beauty Line

An intriguing lineup from Soap Cauldron


----------



## earlene

_Whiskey River Soap Co_. has some whimsical names for soap.


----------



## CaraBou

Ha ha! here's another sense of humor, Earlene.





Janelle Peck


----------



## penelopejane

Pretty sure this is a beautiful soap rose in a box!





https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Hig...t-for-Wife-and-Girlfriend-on/32783131878.html


----------



## penelopejane

Simple but beautiful.


----------



## CaraBou

Another place I want to go (Alchemists Grove)


----------



## penelopejane

ojaibotanika


----------



## CaraBou

Handmade in Florida





Tiny Gallery




Soaper unknown.


----------



## Lin19687

That is cool, must be a hard mold to get out of.  But how do you use it ?


----------



## earlene

Depending on its size, I could see this used as a soapdish to put other smaller soaps into in a guest bathroom.  Or as an addition to add onto another soap to turn a figure into an angel or a large bird creature.


----------



## Lin19687

I thought about the soap dish but thought that if you left water in it that it would 'mush".


----------



## CaraBou

Lin19687 said:


> That is cool, must be a hard mold to get out of.  But how do you use it ? ... I thought about the soap dish but thought that if you left water in it that it would 'mush"



Lin, in my world, such rules of practicality do not apply where animals and soap collide.


----------



## Lin19687

OMG THAT IS AWESOME !!!


----------



## amd

I'm not sure if it is the simplicity  or that gorgeous red...


----------



## Lin19687

Looks to me like Strawberry Cheesecake !  I am Hungry now !!
That is stunning, I am not a huge fan of stuff on top but the swirl is what I dream of making


----------



## CaraBou

Moia


----------



## SoggyBottomSoaps

These are a couple of my favorites!


----------



## CaraBou

^^Ooooh! More flowers, summer poppies by Milchik.





Michelle Wang


----------



## DeeAnna

I could see the soap by Michelle Wang with HP on the bottom, CP in the middle, and M&P on the top. Not saying that's how she made it, but that's how it came across to me when I first looked at it. Intriguing......


----------



## MissChris

yea, some very talented artist.
me, i just make soap. lol
my batches today.



CaraBou said:


> Lin, in my world, such rules of practicality do not apply where animals and soap collide.
> 
> View attachment 30096


very very nice


----------



## earlene

CaraBou said:


> Michelle Wang
> View attachment 30263





DeeAnna said:


> I could see the soap by Michelle Wang with HP on the bottom, CP in the middle, and M&P on the top. Not saying that's how she made it, but that's how it came across to me when I first looked at it. Intriguing......


Yes, that's how it looked to me, too.  But I do think she could get the bottom layer with CP as well with 'heavy' additives (say,  pumice or poppy seeds maybe even salt?) and pouring from varying heights over the middle layer.

MissChris, this thread is for sharing other people's soap.  Not so much about sharing our own.  The Photo Gallery forum is a place where most members share their newly made soaps.


----------



## MissChris

earlene said:


> Yes, that's how it looked to me, too.  But I do think she could get the bottom layer with CP as well with 'heavy' additives (say,  pumice or poppy seeds maybe even salt?) and pouring from varying heights over the middle layer.
> 
> MissChris, this thread is for sharing other people's soap.  Not so much about sharing our own.  The Photo Gallery forum is a place where most members share their newly made soaps.





MissChris said:


> yea, some very talented artist.
> me, i just make soap. lol
> my batches today.


  i tried to delete and put on the other post, but once i hit post, was too late and went in this post. sorry


----------



## CaraBou

Thank earlene for that reminder, and MissChris for changing your future posts 

Here's a few from another real talent, HaoCheng


 another talent, HoaCheng









Love the glacier look





I was looking for a mango dessert recipe and this showed up.  Love it! Credit goes to Simply Genuine Organics.






I love how the roses are set in.  G&M Creations


----------



## MissChris

CaraBou said:


> I love how the roses are set in.  G&M Creations
> View attachment 30305


love this one..  turned out great


----------



## amd

not sure but I think it is this mold
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01FNH60JY/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

I love everything about this.


----------



## CaraBou

^^Me too


----------



## SoapAddict415

I went to see if Mee Hue was on Pinterest and these 2 eye catchers popped up when I opened the app. The first pic is from sassenach_australis on Instagram and the second is from what looks like a August 2013 post on soapandrestlessblogspot.com.







"Forget your troubles! Try these bubbles! You can't say nope to extraordinary soap!" -Amber McRee Turner, Sway


----------



## CaraBou

^^LOVE that poppy soap!

Two beautiful packages from Soap Box Hawaii:


----------



## earlene

CaraBou said:


> Two beautiful packages from Soap Box Hawaii:
> View attachment 30330
> 
> View attachment 30331



Lilikoi is Passion Fruit.  My husband had Lilikoi mousse for desert last night.  I had a tiny taste and it was really good.  He is bound and determined to find Lilikoi pie before we depart the Big Island since we missed it on Kaua'i.  I am sure I saw this soap in one of the many stores I have been in the past few days, maybe even today.  I can't keep track!


----------



## CaraBou

Earlene, look for lilikoi preserves at farmers markets there. It packs well so you can bring that loveliness home.

You've gotten me in the mood. Here's a couple more from the 50th state. Enjoy your time there, and hopefully you are breathing easy!

Love this Klimt cane soap from the Soap City blog.


----------



## dibbles

earlene said:


> Lilikoi is Passion Fruit.  My husband had Lilikoi mousse for desert last night.  I had a tiny taste and it was really good.  He is bound and determined to find Lilikoi pie before we depart the Big Island since we missed it on Kaua'i.  I am sure I saw this soap in one of the many stores I have been in the past few days, maybe even today.  I can't keep track!



Like CaraBou said, look for preserves. If you can't find a market, you will probably be able to find it in grocery stores or gift/souvenir shops. Also, lilikoi shave ice is really good - look for a shave ice stand that uses natural juice. Love, love, love lilikoi. Enjoy the rest of your time in HI - it's a truly magical place.


----------



## CaraBou

Susan Crisan has me wanting to pick these up and inspect a little closer. Are they indigo? Alkanet? And what do the smell like??


----------



## earlene

dibbles said:


> Like CaraBou said, look for preserves. If you can't find a market, you will probably be able to find it in grocery stores or gift/souvenir shops. Also, lilikoi shave ice is really good - look for a shave ice stand that uses natural juice. Love, love, love lilikoi. Enjoy the rest of your time in HI - it's a truly magical place.



I actually did have some lilikoi shave ice.  The first day they had run out of that flavor, so I had to go back earlier the next time.  Yes, it was very good!

Here's Hubby bringing the shave ice on the first day when they did not have my first choice flavors.  No picture on the second day.


----------



## CaraBou

^^Great segue to a shave soap!


----------



## penelopejane

CaraBou said:


> Susan Crisan has me wanting to pick these up and inspect a little closer. Are they indigo? Alkanet? And what do the smell like??
> View attachment 30369



I'd go with Alkanet.
https://www.modernsoapmaking.com/join-jo-how-to-use-plant-infusions-in-soapmaking/


----------



## CaraBou

Could be, PJ.  Regardless, both have excellent potential for unique, naturally colored handmade soap, as evidenced by Voyageur Soap (alkanet) and Old Whaling (indigo), respectively.









Another gorgeous blue & puple, albeit likely due to micas. From the Lathered Lamb.





More indigo, cuz it looks so gooood.  





By the way, what am I missing in that logo?  Benjamin?  I see a duck in a shriner's hat, semi-supported by a distorted dog bone and other nonsensical things.  Sorry Franklin!


----------



## artemis

CaraBou said:


> More indigo, cuz it looks so gooood.
> View attachment 30433
> 
> 
> By the way, what am I missing in that logo?  Benjamin?  I see a duck in a shriner's hat, semi-supported by a distorted dog bone and other nonsensical things.  Sorry Franklin!


Looks like a bulldog with a little hat to me.


----------



## penelopejane

I thought it might be a woman in a 1930’s dress with a black hat, a large black stole and a black glove but artemis is right it’s a black and white photo of their dog.


----------



## Rune

penelopejane said:


> Pretty sure this is a beautiful soap rose in a box!
> View attachment 29903
> 
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Hig...t-for-Wife-and-Girlfriend-on/32783131878.html



Haha! It has a "Pleasant aroma of office equipment"!!! And that soap must be very practical in use too. But the office equipment fragrance, that is a new one.


----------



## CaraBou

Ha ha on me!  I'm glad you posted that pic, PJ, cuz even artemis's words didn't jar my brain.  

I guess I'm a little too literal sometimes. Apparently this guy (from Naturally Beeutiful) is more my style.


----------



## penelopejane

^^^ No one can say those are too detailed or too unidentifiable or unrecognisable for a logo.  I prefer simple ones!


----------



## Moose Wrangler

CaraBou said:


> I see a duck in a shriner's hat, semi-supported by a distorted dog bone and other nonsensical things.  Sorry Franklin!




***ETA: I quoted the wrong part of your post but I thought the last soap looked really cool...***

It looks like an ultrasound picture with the fetus wearing a scuba mask to me!


----------



## CaraBou

Rise and shine with Bonnie Bath Co




Swamp Fires


----------



## MissChris

love those


----------



## CaraBou

Despite morning temps in the 30's, and snow on the mountains above me, I know that summer is coming.

Jiorji reminds me so.


----------



## CaraBou

Love the texture by Rouzili Gardens. Guessing it's salt.


----------



## Lin19687

THAT looks so nice.  I like the 'grainy' look, or is it speckled.  Either way I love that look.


----------



## CaraBou

Haley Maxwell's ghost spin


----------



## CaraBou

cmzaha said:


> The blue you used might not be a high ph stable colorant. What did you and and where did you purchase it? If from a hobby store it would have most likely been a m&p colorant which are usually not high ph colorants. Shari above mentioned TKB and they do have wonderful micas but read their descriptions, they will tell you if they are high ph or cp soap stable. Sorry I forget their exact verbiage.




I used Ultramarine Blue and Klein Blue - both from Nurture .  The FO was Macintosh Apple from Rustic but there was some Caramel Apple added to it to make it more "pie like" so maybe the vanillian????  that was the most recent episode.  I've had things happen before (I can't remember the particulars of those batches) but I just seem to struggle with blue - of all things.  Yellow morphs then comes back, green does the same, but I didn't expect blue to be a problem.



steffamarie said:


> I have some blues from Nurture and they've done great! No issues at all. I have some other micas from Brambleberry that I like as well. Nuture has a sampler pack of micas that come in little jars so you can get just a little of like 10 different colors to try out!
> 
> Also, hello from STL! Always lovely to see people from my neck of the woods


Hello neighbor!!!


----------



## amd

Every soap this woman makes is stunning, but this one has had me drooling for days... @bearfootgypsysoapco


----------



## CaraBou

Shazzam!  A bolt resembling my favorite ice cream, mint chip. Drat, artist unknown.


----------



## CaraBou

I'd be blissfully lost forever in this maze.  Estrella Soap Company





I'm normally not a fan of "foodie" soaps, but these were just too good.  Chocolate & Honey, Castile, and Adzuki by Chagrin Valley Soap and Salve.


----------



## earlene

Adzuki bean soap is interesting.  I like adzuki beans, but have never thought of adding it to soap.


----------



## Lin19687

yum,


----------



## CaraBou

I've shown a few by Aromatica Labo, hope this isn't a repeat.


----------



## CaraBou

The trick here, according to the blog, is very dried flowers.  It sure does look good!


----------



## CaraBou

Oh no!  Why is this it's own thread?  The first two pics are also in the original thread (which is where I intended to post).  I'm confused how this happened.  Did a mod copy them over? Is there a problem continuing with the old thread?


----------



## earlene

CaraBou said:


> Oh no!  Why is this it's own thread?  The first two pics are also in the original thread (which is where I intended to post).  I'm confused how this happened.  Did a mod copy them over? Is there a problem continuing with the old thread?



No, I think it's one of those strange disconnects that has happened since the software change-over.  But at least it isn't happening as often as at first.  A mod needs to be notified in order to put the thread back together again.

ETA:  I posted about it in the designated thread for reporting problems since the forum updated software change0ver.


----------



## penelopejane

Someone else did the exact same thing with wax for scenting wardrobes rather than soap.


----------



## Lin19687

That does look so pretty but I know there is some dope that will wash with it and get scratched and then blame the maker.  That is why I stopped putting things into soap.


----------



## Escott752

These are so beautiful!  I could browse these all day!!!


----------



## chela1261

amd said:


> Every soap this woman makes is stunning, but this one has had me drooling for days... @bearfootgypsysoapcoView attachment 30896


I absolutely love her soaps!


----------



## SoapAddict415

CaraBou said:


> I'd be blissfully lost forever in this maze.  Estrella Soap Company
> View attachment 31037
> 
> 
> I'm normally not a fan of "foodie" soaps, but these were just too good.  Chocolate & Honey, Castile, and Adzuki by Chagrin Valley Soap and Salve.
> View attachment 31099
> View attachment 31100
> View attachment 31101


I think I have some adzuki beans. Does anyone know if they will color the soap that color or is that color from a mica/oxide?


----------



## CaraBou

We have the best mods ever.  And thanks for your help too, Earlene!


earlene said:


> I posted about it in the designated thread for reporting problems since the forum updated software change0ver.



Cute curlicues by Lyubava


----------



## Zany_in_CO

earlene said:


> Adzuki bean soap is interesting.  I like adzuki beans, but have never thought of adding it to soap.


Chagrin Valley is my go-to site for inspiration. It's a complexion bar made with adzuki bean powder... Here's a link:
https://www.chagrinvalleysoapandsalve.com/p/soap-adzuki-bean-complexion/#sadzuki


----------



## CaraBou

A couple of beauts from Pompeii Street Soap Co., though a browse of their site shows they have many more








Because I'm a sucker for kittens - and SOAP


----------



## Zany_in_CO

CaraBou said:


> Because I'm a sucker for kittens -


Q: Do you know what happened to the cat that swallowed a ball of yarn?
A: She had mittens!


----------



## CaraBou

^^Ha! 
Q. Why do they put fences around cemeteries?
A. Because people are dying to get in!

Artist unknown





This guy is kinda cute (Heffernans Crafts)


----------



## Zany_in_CO

He sure is a cutie! Speaking of bookworms...

Q: A bookworm eats from the first page of encyclopedia number 1 to the last page of encyclopaedia number 5. The bookworm eats in a straight line. Each encyclopedia consists of 400 pages. Each leaf is 0.01 inches thick and each cover is 0.25 inches thick. What distance does the bookworm eat through?

A: https://www.braingle.com/brainteasers/teaser.php?op=2&id=8363&comm=0

(Sorry for the hijack... I couldn't resist! )


----------



## CaraBou

Well here's a claim I've not seen before (Giggle Beaver gag gift)


----------



## earlene

Sounds reminiscent of Fight Club.  Interesting that someone actually has a mold for that.  I see it sells as a gag gift or stocking stuffer for a laugh.


----------



## CaraBou

Tis the season.  NanasSoaps





Soap Baby has mastered straight lines. I notice these are all thin slices - perhaps they are horizontal cuts rather than vertical? it's like a wood grain. I can't imagine getting this many layers so perfect!  Any other ideas?


----------



## penelopejane

It could be a ribbon pour after an in the pot swirl. The second one in layers for the different colours. Then they’ve cut them with the direction of the pour.


----------



## CaraBou

^^ PJ, that occurred to me too, but I think they're too straight. Or perhaps I should say - I can't pour that straight!


----------



## SoapAddict415

It's a rose gradient soap. I love that pink (fuschia?)!


----------



## CaraBou

Ahhhh, home again in Montana, and in SMF. No better welcome than this by One Leaf Soap.


----------



## penelopejane

Ena Karo soap felted by Sapontina.



13osoaps - the feathers are molded with soap dough and gold mica dust and put on top of wet soap!






Beautiful  soap from Instagram:
pixiessoapshop


----------



## earlene

*PJ,* that was a nice find.  So lovely and delicate looking!   Quite nice.


----------



## CaraBou

Love, love, love - three in a row!


----------



## CaraBou

Evenings are getting dark again <sigh>. So I really appreciate the interesting aurora by Soap Session.





Nice packaging by Blue Heron Soap


----------



## lrpolillo

CaraBou said:


> We have the best mods ever.  And thanks for your help too, Earlene!
> 
> 
> Cute curlicues by Lyubava
> View attachment 31282



How is this even possible!!!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

lrpolillo said:


> How is this even possible!!!


I know! It's enough to drive me nuts! (Not a far drive, to be sure. LOL)


----------



## shoresoap

wow! this almost makes me want to start creating CP soap  I'm still into MP which I love for many reasons. But one big reason is I can knock out a special order quickly! I'll post one of my favs in a bit (image not on my mac).


----------



## amd

I saw this yesterday on Instagram - I don't think this woman can make ugly soap! All of her soaps are just gorgeous, but this one I keep coming back to look at / drool over / how did she do that? Bearfoot Gypsy Soap. I seriously love her.


----------



## earlene

amd said:


> I saw this yesterday on Instagram - I don't think this woman can make ugly soap! All of her soaps are just gorgeous, but this one I keep coming back to look at / drool over / how did she do that? Bearfoot Gypsy Soap. I seriously love her.


Wow!  Candles with Flames, Confetti, too.  What a great looking soap using up what may have been leftovers.  Or maybe it was all planned out ahead of time and none of it was left-overs.  Either way, what a fabulous looking soap.  Makes me wonder if it smells like chocolate cake!


----------



## amd

@earlene she says she fragranced it with BB's Cinnamon Cocoa, and essential oils: sweet orange, frankincense, cinnamon leaf, and clove leaf. she says "It smells exotic with notes of dark chocolate, spices and orange peels". That's close enough to cake for me! (Imagining a luxurious chocolate cinnamon orange cake... stupid diet.)


----------



## penelopejane

The flames have to be painted on don’t you think?


----------



## amd

I don't think so. I've been looking at this all day. I'm coming to the conclusion that the candles are another bar soap with a piped dollop on it, that she then cut into strips of varying heights to embed into the soap. Although I'm not sure one could get good consistency on the cut with a piped dollop, unless one were very careful with the placement. The other thought that occured to me was that she might be forming the flame, much like Ophelia soapery did for watermelon seed embeds. She doesn't post her in-process soaps, only finished soaps, so I can't confirm without asking.


----------



## SoapAddict415

Omg, is this soap? This looks like soap in a sectioned mold! How creative! I found this on Pinterest. I tried the link but it says "page not found" so I don't know who to credit.


----------



## earlene

SoapAddict415 said:


> Omg, is this soap? This looks like soap in a sectioned mold! How creative! I found this on Pinterest. I tried the link but it says "page not found" so I don't know who to credit. View attachment 31782



Sometimes you can find the source by shortening the link (the url).  For facebook the user ID looks something like this:

https://www.facebook.com/theejohndoe/
or
https://www.facebook.com/111118350983170/

But usually, the ID number is hidden and you don't always see it.

Information thereafter would be the specific posts or photo.  But if you just take off everything in the URL past the UserID, you can find who to credit as the source (that is IF the pinterest poster properly linked the image in the first place, which I think has to be the case in pins at the time they are pinned, but I could be wrong.)

The above account is merely an example.  I have no affiliation with John Doe other than to use this account as an example because it is an anonymous type of name.  Please don't bother the guy if anyone chooses to test out the links.  Perhaps I shouldn't use the ID number since FB hides it.  So I will edit out the number and put in a fake ID number instead.  It will probably take you to a 'content not available at this time' page.  Okay, done, for the sake of protecting sensitive information.

Anyway, *SoapAddict*, if you still can find the link, you might be able to find the person to credit that way.


----------



## penelopejane

*Dogwood Blossom Gifts


No question about how this is made:
*


----------



## dibbles

I can't stop looking at these - by Bearfoot Gypsy.


----------



## Rowan

dibbles said:


> I can't stop looking at these - by Barefoot Gypsy.
> View attachment 31831


I can see why, they are gorgeous!


----------



## amd

Everything that Bearfoot Gypsy does (I think her name is Shayna) is stunning. She's my idol.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

dibbles said:


> I can't stop looking at these - by Barefoot Gypsy.
> View attachment 31831


Awesome, for sure. But both a blessing and a curse... using one of those bars would be like desecrating a work of art!


----------



## CaraBou

Those aspen!  They're cool!

Hippy Sister with all you need


----------



## RockinRodeoChick

Those are so pretty! I'm just not that talented.


----------



## penelopejane

Mee Hue soap:




Beautiful simple soap:


https://b-nature.jimdo.com/2018/06/24/blackpearl-green-apple/


----------



## CaraBou

Tonight I watched the Congo episode of Anthony Bourdain's Parts Unknown (S1 E7).  As he enjoyed a street meal with his native host and discussed how expensive and out-of-reach meat is to the local people, Anthony asked, "What are the very first things you buy, if you are very, very, very poor?"  And the man replied, "Very poor?  Soap.  Because at least you have to be clean."

These pics are in honor of those from the Democratic Republic of Congo, with hopes for more prosperity in times to come.











Photo (and humanitarian) credits go to Oxfam International (top) and Feed the Minds (bottom).


----------



## penelopejane

See more at:
http://seifenmafia.blogspot.com/2013/05/oistrich-co.html


----------



## lenarenee

shoresoap said:


> wow! this almost makes me want to start creating CP soap  I'm still into MP which I love for many reasons. But one big reason is I can knock out a special order quickly! I'll post one of my favs in a bit (image not on my mac).



I. hate. mp.  You can keep it. I won't tell you how many hours it took me to make 10 bars of these:  https://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-body-tutorials/melt-and-pour-soap/snowy-forest-melt-pour/

Hours. And hours. And hours. But they turned out great!!


----------



## CaraBou

W Naturals


----------



## penelopejane

thehappyhousewifeandhersoapobsession.blogspot.com/


----------



## SoapAddict415

I was on Pinterest when I saw this.  mind blown lol.


----------



## amd

My insta feed has been blowing up with pics for the mini droplets challenge swirl... I'm dying from jealousy. My favorite to date...


----------



## CaraBou

Soap Queen


----------



## Lin19687

CaraBou said:


> Soap Queen
> View attachment 32235


Is there a video on that one she is pouring ?


----------



## amd

Lin19687 said:


> Is there a video on that one she is pouring ?


Oh good, I'm not the only one who likes to watch soap being poured into a mold! I think it is this soap, but I don't see a video for it.


----------



## Lin19687

thanks @amd  I will now be sitting here watching these and listening to the Ford hearings


----------



## Alzie

dibbles said:


> I can't stop looking at these - by Bearfoot Gypsy.
> View attachment 31831


These are so pretty!! We have aspens all around us, this is such a wonderful representation!


----------



## artemis

Over on the YouTube channel for Kapia Mera: I believe this is for Amy Warden's new challenge, mini drop swirls.


----------



## KimT2au

Darn it you lot.  I am going to have to go and join instagram now so I can see soap pictures.  I am going to look inept (again) as I will have to ask my teenage children to help me sign up for instagram and work out how it operates


----------



## SoapAddict415

Alzie said:


> These are so pretty!! We have aspens all around us, this is such a wonderful representation!


I have that pic saved to my phone as inspiration.


----------



## amd

KimT2au said:


> Darn it you lot.  I am going to have to go and join instagram now so I can see soap pictures.  I am going to look inept (again) as I will have to ask my teenage children to help me sign up for instagram and work out how it operates



Insta is easy! It's all pics  Here's a few that I follow that leave drool tracks on my phone...
Bearfoot Gypsy
Ophelia Soapery
Hamisoaps
Mookamadethis
Vibrant_soap
1904 apothecary lane

You can follow me: Soapiesandsparkies


----------



## szaza

I'm not sure, but I think/hope this one hasn't been posted yet or is out of place in any other way.. I just fell in love with the shade of red! It's so deep and entrancing.. By the way, thanks for keeping this thread alive! I'm loving scrolling through all the beautiful pics!


----------



## CaraBou

^^I agree. I love looking too!


----------



## CaraBou

Love the name and logo, but especially the slogan!


----------



## thesunflowercupboard

I made a HP pumpkin spice soap with scented oils, pumpkin puree,  as well as pumpkin spice ground spices so it has a bit of a "grit" to it.  It smells so good and when unmolded I stamped it!


----------



## SoapAddict415

I found this on Pinterest and I thought this was a real cake at first. It looks so yummy!


----------



## SmilingSunSoaps

Wow!  There are some amazingly beautiful soaps shown in these pictures  I'm a newbie soaper and was inspired by the Moana movie.
This is my "Heart of Te Fiti" soap.  I used multi-colored shredded CP soap embeds for the "flowers" and clear glycerin colored green
for the "heart".  This picture was taken with a flashlight behind the heart.


----------



## CaraBou

Those are great - you should post them in their own threads so they can get the attention they deserve.  This thread is specifically for soaps that are not ours, to help us see what we might otherwise be missing.  Thanks for understanding.



thesunflowercupboard said:


> I made a HP pumpkin spice soap View attachment 32479





SmilingSunSoaps said:


> This is my "Heart of Te Fiti" soap.
> View attachment 32507


----------



## Sevda hussein

newbie said:


> https://www.facebook.com/WhiteOakCreekSoapCo/timeline
> 
> This person makes beautiful soap. They are a person after my own heart, with flame soap!
> 
> View attachment 11470
> 
> 
> View attachment 11471


Beautiful


----------



## CaraBou

Love, Soap and Dope


----------



## CaraBou

Soap dough creations by Me Do It Myself


----------



## CaraBou

"They're coming to get you, Barbara!"

Wanelo


----------



## szaza

CaraBou said:


> "They're coming to get you, Barbara!"
> 
> Wanelo


Wow.. that's an awesome Halloween soap!  I really like the effect, do you think it was carved? Or was it made another way?


----------



## Kelly Frizzell

newbie said:


> I was just browsing soap pictures and thought I would post a few of my favorites. There are some very talented soapers in Germany! A couple were pinned from their equivalent (it appeared) of this forum but I couldn't find who made them. Another came from someone's blog, "Kicking Dirt's [email protected]@ one day at a time". She makes some great designs on her top layer. I have also learned that butterfly swirls are just not in my repertoire.
> 
> The one was pinned as a soap but is actually glass. However, if someone could make that from M&P, they'd be famous!!!! I love it.
> 
> View attachment 11322
> 
> 
> View attachment 11323
> 
> 
> View attachment 11324
> 
> 
> View attachment 11325


WOW!


----------



## SideDoorSoaps

I’m kinda obsessed with TandB


----------



## CaraBou

szaza I originally thought the micas were painted atop the soap - possibly with melt and pour - because I saw the purple along the edges.  But your question prompted closer inspection, and I now wonder if they used a more sophisticated printing technique that I am not aware of. The depth perception and detail are pretty incredible - though I'd still say, quite superficial.

SideDoor ~ thanks for that tip ~ I need to check them out!

A couple more beautiful soaps before the ghouls depart. First by Indulgence, second unknown.


----------



## amd

CaraBou said:


> szaza I originally thought the micas were painted atop the soap - possibly with melt and pour - because I saw the purple along the edges.  But your question prompted closer inspection, and I now wonder if they used a more sophisticated printing technique that I am not aware of. The depth perception and detail are pretty incredible - though I'd still say, quite superficial.



I think it is both - a carved soap in a solid color with the white mica painted on top, some mica ran down along the cut edges.


----------



## CaraBou

amd said:


> I think it is both - a carved soap in a solid color with the white mica painted on top, some mica ran down along the cut edges.



amd and szaza, you think the skulls are carved? All of them, or just the one one the left?

A decent confetti soap by Robyn's Soap House


----------



## szaza

The uneven edges made me think it was carved, but the coloring of the skulls is too fluid, would have expected straight lines if it was a carved soap.. so maybe the black soap was carved or stamped or made on an impression mat and the purple was painted on with a big roller or by dipping the top of the soap in a tiny layer of purple (mica or colored soap).. so pretty much what amd said


----------



## amd

I did some digging into this soap - Wanelo is a selling website that collects different stores into one site for members, not the maker of the soap. The maker is Wonderland Bath and Beauty:





From this image it looks like it's an impression mat, with a purple and black soap poured, and then planed and the faces painted white.

ETA: I could be wrong about the planing, it looks to me like the finished bar images are a bit flatter than the initial cut image.


----------



## szaza

Yay! Thanks for the dig @amd !
It does look like an impression mat indeed! As for the planing.. yes, maybe. Planing and painting could explain the stripes and unevenness of the color on some of the skulls that make them look more ghost-like. The upper edge of the single bar also looks like some color has been planed off, especially compared to the freshly cut picture. Though I'm wondering if both pictures are from the same batch or if there is just a slight difference in pour and color between batches.


----------



## CaraBou

^^Ah, there we go, I think you nailed it! Planing and all. And thanks for correcting the artist.

Just one more go-back to skulls, this time from Eden Gorgos. Then I'm done again for a year!


----------



## szaza

I'm realizing more and more I'm a sucker for pretty colors, especially reds.. like these two:
Au Sens Du Maroc





And glamoursoapsGB





Though I also love this minty green colored soap by Adam Regester. It looks so fresh!





Or this pretty blue woad colored soap (a colorant on the top of my to try list) by me do it meself - i know she's been featured here already, but it was the best woad colored soap I could find and she shares a lot of great information about color-experimentation on her blog.





Lastly I love the sense of texture the different colorants bring to this soap made by ghas.


----------



## CaraBou

Ooh, I especially like the glamoursoapGB. And that woad colorant truly is beautiful. I have no problem seeing the same soaper repeatedly. I do try to mix it up, but sometimes it can't be helped. 

Here's another with red for you, szaza,  from Claudia Eliaza:


----------



## szaza

CaraBou said:


> Here's another with red for you, szaza, from Claudia Eliaza:


That soap looks so delishious I want to eat it!


----------



## Dawni

Coz I love when HP is done so well.. 
These are both from IG

smithmade_essential




sanfordsoapandcandle


----------



## CaraBou

Oh, Smithmade!

This is from Tweak and Tinker:


----------



## Dawni

She calls them Soap Pettit Fours, also on IG


----------



## Lin19687

@Dawni  Do you know what it says "NOTsoap" on the bottom ?  seemed odd.  I always wonder why someone would make this shape or Cube as it is not easy to roll in the hands.
They are pretty though


----------



## Dawni

Lin19687 said:


> @Dawni  Do you know what it says "NOTsoap" on the bottom ?  seemed odd.  I always wonder why someone would make this shape or Cube as it is not easy to roll in the hands.
> They are pretty though


The business name is This is Not Soap. On IG it's thisis_notsoap ^^

It's one of those I call "gift soaps" that don't get used, but sit on display in the bathroom... At least for me, unless I run out of other soap, this is what I'd do with it lol

Very cute though, right?


----------



## Lin19687

Ahh,  I see.  Odd name.  I don't know what IG is


----------



## Dawni

Lin19687 said:


> Ahh,  I see.  Odd name.  I don't know what IG is


Oh I'm sorry! IG is Instagram 
Here's another one I stumbled across just now...


It's not in english but the translation says it is.. soap bottle "beer" and soap "fish"
She also does fruits, pastries, pizza, pickles & olives, among other things.. 
I always wonder how she makes them. They look very much like the polymer clay stuff people make.
Interesting, no?


----------



## Lin19687

LOL,  I don't do IG so that may be why I didn't know it .  Funny my DD made an IG for my soap Biz lol but I don't do anything with it she does, not I should say not


----------



## Dawni

Lin19687 said:


> LOL,  I don't do IG so that may be why I didn't know it .  Funny my DD made an IG for my soap Biz lol but I don't do anything with it she does, not I should say not


Found you there! Hehe you have very pretty soaps! By the way, in case you didn't notice, the Instagram link on your website doesn't take you to your page. I searched your website name and found it hehehe

I am not aware how much Instagram actually helps a business, but there are a number of soapers who sell using the app, or at least advertise through it.

PS.
I edited my above post


----------



## Lin19687

Ah TY, DD was suppose to do that.  I will have to go see if I can change it.
Thank you, they are just Rustic nothing fancy which I like 

Edit, just went to my webpage but I don't have IG on there, just FB.  I did change the link on FB but can't even find the IG button.    I am sure it is just me lol


----------



## Dawni

Lin19687 said:


> Ah TY, DD was suppose to do that.  I will have to go see if I can change it.
> Thank you, they are just Rustic nothing fancy which I like
> 
> Edit, just went to my webpage but I don't have IG on there, just FB.  I did change the link on FB but can't even find the IG button.    I am sure it is just me lol


I'll message you privately


----------



## JillK

All of these are so beautiful.


----------



## CaraBou

Incredible, and very creative Bee!  All of it - the design, execution and label.  You should post more in the Photo Gallery.  They'll get a lot more individual attention there, plus this space is for posting the works of "others". Though it is very possible someone will end up posting some of your work here  - so much fits the themes of "inspiring" or "lust"!

Here's an old one from Princess Li, a decade or more ago. Wonder what she's up to now.


----------



## SunRiseArts

amd said:


> I did some digging into this soap - Wanelo is a selling website that collects different stores into one site for members, not the maker of the soap. The maker is Wonderland Bath and Beauty:
> View attachment 32969
> 
> 
> From this image it looks like it's an impression mat, with a purple and black soap poured, and then planed and the faces painted white.
> 
> ETA: I could be wrong about the planing, it looks to me like the finished bar images are a bit flatter than the initial cut image.



I have a silicone mold with those faces.  Last year I made a soap with it.


----------



## CaraBou

^^Way cool even if not so scary!


----------



## Dawni

Google translate isn't working very from German for me but all her soaps are lovely...

https://b-nature.jimdo.com/


----------



## SunRiseArts

CaraBou said:


> ^^Way cool even if not so scary!



It reminded me of the famous *The Scream* from artist Edvard Munch

BTW Some of the soaps here are so beautiful, I would not want to se them!


----------



## Zing

Does anyone have any idea how the white and black one was created?


----------



## Dawni

Zing said:


> Does anyone have any idea how the white and black one was created?


The maker mentions her process on her site, but it's in German and the online translation is not very clear to me. If you can't find it before I do I'll post a link later hehe


----------



## SaltedFig

Zing said:


> Does anyone have any idea how the white and black one was created?


This is the link to her blog post on this particular soap (in German)
https://b-nature.jimdo.com/2018/01/14/eine-zarte-welle/

Translation (I think google put glue where soap goes ):


> After the glue was scented with the PÖ Love Christmas (a really delicious fragrance, which you can confidently use all year round), the Skinny Shimmy Action could start. First, the colored glue was placed in the mold. The rest of the SL was then cast alternately over the sides of the crooked form. I think the YouTube video of Kapia Mera Soap shows the procedure very nice.




The link to Kapia Mera Soap's Skinny Shimmy video:


(Thanks Dawni )


----------



## Dawni

There we go.. Thanks @SaltedFig!

Mornings are really busy here so it would have taken time before I could sit and wade through her blog posts to this particular one.

@Zing, very interesting design, no?


----------



## CaraBou

That is pretty cool, I didn't realize that was the technique, though it makes total sense now.  It's a minimalist shimmy!

Here's another cool minimalist design, this one using a hangar, from Dandi Creations:


----------



## Dawni

I love minimalist designs... And love those shades of blue. 

One day I'll figure out (and be brave enough) how to do them... One day...


----------



## penelopejane

Bathematics101 on instagram. 
Thin lines.


corrine1422
instagram
christmas wishes

So simple but lovely


----------



## amd

CaraBou said:


> That is pretty cool, I didn't realize that was the technique, though it makes total sense now.  It's a minimalist shimmy!



I didn't connect it either! I thought maybe the maker put a hanger in before pouring the black soap, then poured the white, then pulled the hanger from the bottom out the top. The shimmy makes way more sense.

Here's one my daughter loved this weekend:


----------



## Dawni

Whoa... The blue one is awesome!

I'll have to go look for that account and ogle her soaps lol


----------



## dibbles

These were the top three soaps in the advanced category from Amy Warden's Thin Lines Challenge. They are all stunning. 
From Soaps by Steso


From Lyubava Soap


From Dena Mehling


----------



## CaraBou

Oh wow, that water scene by Lyubava!


----------



## dibbles

CaraBou said:


> Oh wow, that water scene by Lyubava!


It's incredible - especially since it was all done by the pour - no skewers or other manipulation.


----------



## Dawni

CaraBou said:


> Oh wow, that water scene by Lyubava!


Almost like those painting trios.. One painting split into three frames. Incredible is the right word, indeed.


----------



## Dawni

casamu_ on Instagram
NOT melt & pour as far as I can tell..


----------



## Elibedrod

dibbles said:


> These were the top three soaps in the advanced category from Amy Warden's Thin Lines Challenge. They are all stunning.
> From Soaps by Steso
> View attachment 33309
> 
> From Lyubava Soap
> View attachment 33310
> 
> From Dena Mehling
> View attachment 33311


Wow!  Seriously I wanna be this good when I grow up. Lol


----------



## CaraBou

Beautiful transparent soaps, Dawni!  There are some great tips for making it here on SMF as well dabbled across the web. 

Here's another by Abbelope


----------



## Dawni

I already came across some but now is not the time for me yet for them hehe but what inspiration, yes?

I love that translucent sea glass color/effect..


----------



## szaza

Oh transparant soap! I'm absolutely in love with these transparant soaps by fraulein winter.


----------



## CaraBou

Soap curls from glycerin bars, artist unknown.  I just learned tonight that people like to crush these things. There's a habit I don't need to form!


----------



## Dawni

CaraBou said:


> Soap curls from glycerin bars, artist unknown.  I just learned tonight that people like to crush these things. There's a habit I don't need to form!


I've seen tons of videos of those, and the ones where they cut/shave, online and I always wonder where it started. Plus, they waste so much soap just to cut/crush!

Not really a fan of flowers but these caught my eye. Probably coz they're so dainty..


----------



## CaraBou

We all know lavender turns brown in soap, but Lovely Greens proves why people keep aspiring to make it. 

Lovely Greens


----------



## penelopejane

artemis said:


> Over on the YouTube channel for Kapia Mera: I believe this is for Amy Warden's new challenge, mini drop swirls.




What a great video artemis, thanks.  
She's so generous about explaining exactly what she did.


----------



## Dawni

This lady.. Always.. Sigh..


----------



## amd

^^^I don't think she knows how to make ugly soap.


----------



## Dawni

Ikr, this one too is like.. Sigh


----------



## SYT

Wow, I think both of those are beautiful Dawni.  Do you wait for each layer to firm before pouring the next color?


----------



## Dawni

SYT said:


> Wow, I think both of those are beautiful Dawni.  Do you wait for each layer to firm before pouring the next color?


Darling they're not mine hehe at this point soaps like these are a dream, and several mica colors away hehe mine look nothing like them, unfortunately lol

But yes, the idea is to pour the next layer from very close, on a spatula mostly I've seen (not tried layers yet haha), to avoid the colors dropping into and mixing with the previous ones. For layers I assume they pour at thick trace. There are tons of videos on YouTube.. Very addicting to watch them make swirls and layers. 

Most of the soaps in this particular thread are not by the poster by the way, we post here ones we find amazing and/or inspirational ones. 

These are by Bearfoot Gypsy, as her stamp says. The pic is from Instagram but here's her site 

Welcome to the forum @SYT!


----------



## SYT

Ok. Thanks.  I'm new to soaping. I've had a few very simple recipe sucesses. And recently had 2 batches that got away from me and had to rebatch.  This is an interesting craft, so many variables.


----------



## shunt2011

SYT said:


> Ok. Thanks.  I'm new to soaping. I've had a few very simple recipe sucesses. And recently had 2 batches that got away from me and had to rebatch.  This is an interesting craft, so many variables.


Hello and welcome!   This thread is pretty much other peoples soaps that they find on the internet.
Please take a minute and go to the introduction thread and tell us a bit about yourself since you're new


----------



## CaraBou

Bright colors for a drab day. Southern Soap Shop


----------



## Dawni

This one made me giggle


Nice colorful HP soap...


----------



## JanelleTrebuna

Dawni said:


> Ikr, this one too is like.. Sigh
> View attachment 33699


This is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Paperbackstash

I try to visit St. Augustine, FL a few times a year. There is a shop there that also has an online storefront. Their soaps are such fun.
https://antoinettesbathhouse.com/

My favorite from them is beachhouse (for smell also)





Queen of hearts






Tidal wave






Wonderland






Woodstock


----------



## CaraBou

^^No wonder I've always remissed Woodstock.

These here comes from Denaj Beauty


----------



## penelopejane

A bit of work in this soap but worth the effort!
Carolina Organics soap co.


----------



## Loralei

penelopejane said:


> A bit of work in this soap but worth the effort!
> Carolina Organics soap co.
> View attachment 34529


Omg, that is soòo beautiful! All of these pics just make me drool!


----------



## KimT2au

They certainly are gorgeous but shipping them safely must be a bit of a nightmare.


----------



## Barney

Loralei said:


> Omg, that is soòo beautiful! All of these pics just make me drool!



WOW just WOW


----------



## penelopejane

Another Carolina Organics:


----------



## lwwh67

I saw a photo on this site of a beach soap and tried to make a similar soap. I used oatmeal for the sandy beach and indigo and titanium for the water. Fun


----------



## CaraBou

Serenity Soaps


----------



## CaraBou

This one caught my eye because I made one once very similar to it, without ever seeing it until today!  Embrace Soaps.


----------



## amd

lwwh67 said:


> I saw a photo on this site of a beach soap and tried to make a similar soap. I used oatmeal for the sandy beach and indigo and titanium for the water. Fun View attachment 34630



You can share your creations in the photo gallery. This thread is for other people's creations that we find inspiring. (Lovely soap that you made though, I'd be showing that off to strangers at WalMart! Nicely done!)


----------



## Rick Potter

Priority mail box and traah bag mold.  Lard, O,Co


----------



## amd

Rick Potter said:


> Priority mail box and traah bag mold.  Lard, O,Co
> View attachment 34783



You can share your creations in the photo gallery. This thread is for other people's creations that we find inspiring.


----------



## CaraBou

Yes, please share your own creations in your own threads. They'll get a lot more attention that way, and this thread will stay true to theme.

I'm not always a fan of hangar swirls but this one is quite pretty. Petals Bath Boutique.


----------



## Dawni

It's not so much pretty soap (although it still IS pretty) but more pretty photography..


----------



## KimT2au

I saw this photo on my Instagram feed.  Talk about literally make me laugh out loud.  I think the lady that made this soap is someone I can relate to


----------



## Dawni

KimT2au said:


> I think the lady that made this soap is someone I can relate to


Love the quirkiness! Can you share the account please? Thank you


----------



## penelopejane

Dawni said:


> Love the quirkiness! Can you share the account please? Thank you



https://antoinettesbathhouse.com/products/love-bites


----------



## CaraBou

Vilia Soap


----------



## Dawni

These reminded me of you, @KiwiMoose


----------



## Loralei

Found this on my Instagram feed, and I am head over heels for this soap... #goals...


----------



## penelopejane

More from kadinwerk: 
https://piknu.com/u/kadinwerk


----------



## CaraBou

Some inspiration for dots, from Sapo-Onis


----------



## Meena

CaraBou said:


> Here is one of my favorite pins, soapspiration for March's "landscapes" challenge, created by Camamu Soaps.
> 
> View attachment 11330



This one is my favorite!  In fact one of my faves ever seen so far!


----------



## Dawni

This appeals to my dark side lol


----------



## CaraBou

An interesting idea for samples


----------



## penelopejane

This is a M&P soap.
https://www.etsy.com/au/listing/255...query=homemade+soap&ref=sr_gallery-1-48&frs=1


----------



## penelopejane

I really like this soap but...I know if I made it I would nit pick it until it was perfect and it wouldn't turn out beautifully rustic like this one.  So disappointing.  

https://www.etsy.com/au/listing/582...earch_query=homemade+soap&ref=sr_gallery-5-12


----------



## Meena

penelopejane said:


> View attachment 35524
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/au/listing/255...query=homemade+soap&ref=sr_gallery-1-48&frs=1



Is that soap??!?  What a great idea for nature lovers!!  It's so beautiful.


----------



## penelopejane

Meena said:


> Is that soap??!?  What a great idea for nature lovers!!  It's so beautiful.


I think they could have made a silicone mold from the original piece of timber.  Or they might have carved a clay piece until it was perfect and used it as a plug for a silicone mold.
Then they would have had to experiment to get just the right colour. It is beautiful!


----------



## Meena

penelopejane said:


> I think they could have made a silicone mold from the original piece of timber.  Or they might have carved a clay piece until it was perfect and used it as a plug for a silicone mold.
> Then they would have had to experiment to get just the right colour. It is beautiful!



Humorously, it appears almost the exact color of my most recent soap, down to the tiny bit of pinkish-red mica 'discoloring' (for lack of the correct word at the moment) the main blue color.  

I wondered if it was an example of soap carving, but could be a mold or mold insert, yes.  That would be far less time-consuming than individual carvings!


----------



## penelopejane

Meena said:


> Humorously, it appears almost the exact color of my most recent soap, down to the tiny bit of pinkish-red mica 'discoloring' (for lack of the correct word at the moment) the main blue color.
> 
> I wondered if it was an example of soap carving, but could be a mold or mold insert, yes.  That would be far less time-consuming than individual carvings!


All her other soaps look like they are from molds. 

The soap above is actually a M&P!!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

penelopejane said:


> View attachment 35524
> 
> This is a M&P soap.
> https://www.etsy.com/au/listing/255...query=homemade+soap&ref=sr_gallery-1-48&frs=1


this is so cool!!


----------



## penelopejane

This is just gorgeous!




https://www.etsy.com/au/listing/586982355/soap-bridal-favors-guest-soap-homemade


----------



## Dawni

I doubt I'll ever make (or use) soap tops like these but I like lookin at em


----------



## Dawni




----------



## CaraBou

Love these organic textures, PJ and dawni! That log round from Shungite, and the lichens on the loaf furthest right in 2430 are way way cool.


----------



## Jeboz

CaraBou said:


> I had that same thought TViv.  No reason why it can't be done!
> 
> 
> 
> After seeing your blue flame video, I know you can work with 20 lines.  And I disagree that it wouldn't look good in cp.  You just need some of TViv's attitude.  C'mon, try it, please??
> 
> TVivian, here's a different slant on a stacked soap, also kinda cool.  Obtained from Soap Is Beautiful at http://www.soapisbeautiful.com/archives/2959036898
> 
> View attachment 11354


I keep getting a junk page at the linked address.


----------



## CaraBou

^^The link still works for me. But here's the pic


----------



## Dawni




----------



## Marilyn Norgart

penelopejane said:


> This is just gorgeous!
> View attachment 35570
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/au/listing/586982355/soap-bridal-favors-guest-soap-homemade



oh WOW, that is beautiful!!


----------



## CaraBou

Love the kbee! Not to detract from the main design, but I really like the texture and dots on top. I can't do a decent spoon texture to save me, so maybe the straighter ridges are a better idea.


----------



## amd

CaraBou said:


> I really like the texture and dots on top.


Dots on top? You mean the coffee bean?
I wish I could get my "choppy layers" to look like that.


----------



## Dawni

CaraBou said:


> Love the kbee! Not to detract from the main design, but I really like the texture and dots on top. I can't do a decent spoon texture to save me, so maybe the straighter ridges are a better idea.


The top is what caught my attention too.. Here's what it looked like before cutting




And a couple more from the same account


----------



## SaltedFig

By earthsrawbeauty


----------



## Zing

SaltedFig said:


> By earthsrawbeauty


O.M.G.  Any idea on the technique?! Edit: I just went to the link that has details.  This is just incredible.


----------



## Dawni

More soap tops. I wanna learn how to do this one, like it very much.


----------



## penelopejane

Another beautiful soap by Kadinwerk.


----------



## Dawni

Pretty HP soaps


----------



## dibbles

By Milked


----------



## penelopejane

Sort of natural.  They use mica.


----------



## penelopejane

Can only find this on pinterest through the link above.


----------



## penelopejane

Not just for the soap but for the layout!
https://blog.etsy.com/en/featured-shop-tokyo-factory/


----------



## penelopejane

What have I been doing this afternoon?
Looking at you tube 




To make this soap first make the canes:

Then use them in the soap:


----------



## penelopejane

Some people are just so talented at fine detail:


----------



## Dawni

Inspiration for the challenge too late lol








And one just coz..


----------



## KattChaos

These are all so lovely!


----------



## dibbles

I'm not usually drawn to piping, but this is gorgeous. By Yellow Cottage Soapery.


----------



## Jasmyne

These are all so gorgeous!!!


----------



## Dawni

I really like finding pretty HP soaps amongst the multitude of pretty CP ones


----------



## Dawni

O_O
Everything is soap


----------



## earlene

Gorgeous finds, Dawni!  Real works of art.  I can see those sea scenes in a cottage by the sea, but I'd be so reluctant to actually use them.


----------



## Dawni

earlene said:


> Gorgeous finds, Dawni!  Real works of art.  I can see those sea scenes in a cottage by the sea, but I'd be so reluctant to actually use them.


Oh me too, I'll probably even have them framed just for the amount of time (that I will never have) it must have taken to make these lol

Nother pic!
She says this is a rebatch, then says it's not really smooth. Eh? It's smoother than most my fresh soaps lol


----------



## Ginger Aneshansel

Dawni said:


> O_O
> Everything is soap
> View attachment 36954
> View attachment 36955
> View attachment 36956
> View attachment 36957


Wow, that is impressive.  You are a Queen


----------



## Dawni

Ginger Aneshansel said:


> Wow, that is impressive.  You are a Queen


Hi dear, these aren't mine  My skills are nowhere near that level lol

This thread is for posting soap pics of other soapers around the web or social media, for inspiration or just to gawk at hehehe

I like gawking at this lady's soaps


----------



## Ginger Aneshansel

Dawni said:


> Hi dear, these aren't mine  My skills are nowhere near that level lol
> 
> This thread is for posting soap pics of other soapers around the web or social media, for inspiration or just to gawk at hehehe
> 
> I like gawking at this lady's soaps
> View attachment 37039
> 
> View attachment 37040


Wow, I can't imagine, these post are stunning. You have a good eye


----------



## Dawni




----------



## Nanette

Ginger Aneshansel said:


> Wow, I can't imagine, these post are stunning. You have a good eye


Wowza...I couldnt do that in a million years..sigh.


----------



## Jeboz

Dawni said:


> View attachment 37103



I'm loving the purple mica lines in the first bar and the bird has to be a cut out stuck on after???? I like her rose quartz and amethyst bars on her website as well. Well packaged.


----------



## earlene

Jeboz said:


> I'm loving the purple mica lines in the first bar and the bird has to be a cut out stuck on after???? I like her rose quartz and amethyst bars on her website as well. Well packaged.


The bird is very likely a long bird mold that is made ahead of time and placed into the soap when it is thick enough to hold the weight and not sink too much.  It could also be hand painted on the surface with mica, but it's probably an embed.

I actually sent her a message asking if it is an embed and if she could share a link of where to purchase if it is.  I'll let you know if I get a response.  I am a big fan of eagles, so this is one column embed mold I would purchase if I am able.


----------



## Dawni




----------



## Jeboz

Dawni said:


> View attachment 37198



You find the BEST soaps....


----------



## KimT2au

My gosh, they are gorgeous.  All it needs is a picture of a howling wolf next to the soap.


----------



## Dawni

Natural colorants


----------



## Kathy Heiner

Wow! I love them! So striking together too.


----------



## Sharon Patterson

beautiful.


----------



## Roselle

newbie said:


> Back to pics!
> 
> I am feeling in a simpler mood today. Probably because I'm stupid tired from having to get up at the crack of dawn to get my kid from the airport. No fun NYE for me.
> 
> By:
> Soaping 101
> 
> Off Artfire but made by?
> 
> Nizzy moulds
> 
> Vobium
> 
> View attachment 11433
> 
> 
> View attachment 11434
> 
> 
> View attachment 11435
> 
> 
> View attachment 11436


Where would one find that cube soap mold!  That soap is lovely!  And I love the mold!


----------



## Kari Howie

Your soaps are inspiring!


----------



## Nanette

Dawni said:


> Natural colorants
> View attachment 37284


Oh they are Beautiful!!


----------



## Dawni

Kari Howie said:


> Your soaps are inspiring!


They aren't mine though I wish I had skills like this lol.

This thread is for pictures of soap we come across and admire and/or that inspire us 

I should remember to include the owners names to avoid confusion next time.....


----------



## Nanette

Dawni said:


> Natural colorants
> View attachment 37284


What are the natural colorants used? Please????


----------



## Dawni

Nanette said:


> What are the natural colorants used? Please????


Ehm lemme find that post again.

But for sure the dark is indigo, the black is charcoal, yellow is carrot, pink is madder root, purple is alkanet, green is green clay. I'll get back to you about the rest, or at least a link to the lady's profile 

Edit: here ya go!


----------



## Nanette

Dawni said:


> Ehm lemme find that post again.
> 
> But for sure the dark is indigo, the black is charcoal, yellow is carrot, pink is madder root, purple is alkanet, green is green clay. I'll get back to you about the rest, or at least a link to the lady's profile
> 
> Edit: here ya go!


Thanks! Get to see a lot of soap pics too!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Roselle said:


> Where would one find that cube soap mold!  That soap is lovely!  And I love the mold!



soaping101.com had an add for the cube molds


----------



## Dawni

earlene said:


> I actually sent her a message asking if it is an embed and if she could share a link of where to purchase if it is.  I'll let you know if I get a response.  I am a big fan of eagles, so this is one column embed mold I would purchase if I am able.


Has she replied?

One more pretty HP soap


----------



## Dawni




----------



## CaraBou

My tribute to the sled dogs of the 2019 Iditarod, via Charming Frog. I personally witnessed all 726 dogs out the starting shoot. They are amazing endurance athletes!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

CaraBou said:


> My tribute to the sled dogs of the 2019 Iditarod, via Charming Frog. I personally witnessed all 726 dogs out the starting shoot. They are amazing endurance athletes!
> 
> 
> View attachment 37638



how did the kids like your paw soaps?


----------



## Dawni

These embeds <3


----------



## Nanette

These are beautiful! I have a rather unrelated question that I really need help with ..but dont know where to post it...how do you keep/store your soaps when the weather is hot and humid? I live in southern AZ and it gets Hot in the summer-during monsoon season it gets hot and humid..and I have an evaporative (swamp) cooler, not ac. So I get really hot and humid all summer long. In the past I have had real problems keeping soaps in nice condition as they do not like hot and humid.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## earlene

Roselle said:


> Where would one find that cube soap mold!  That soap is lovely!  And I love the mold!



*Roselle*, here is a BrambleBerry cube mold:  https://www.brambleberry.com/shop-by-product/molds/silicone/9-cube-soap-silicone-mold/IB000004.html

And here is one by Bulk Apothecary:  https://www.bulkapothecary.com/9-cube-silicone-soap-mold/

If you Google it you will find there are other suppliers and various sizes avaialable.


----------



## Jeboz

https://seifenbar.blogspot.com/2018/06/luxus-rustikal.html


----------



## amd

Here is the post where she shows cutting the mat to fit her mold
https://seifenbar.blogspot.com/2018/01/lavender-seasalt.html

I love this soooo much! I need to find more impression mats. I've become obsessed....


----------



## Jeboz

amd said:


> I love this soooo much! I need to find more impression mats. I've become obsessed....



 I spent a bit of time searching for impression mats after looking at the impression mat links Dawni left in another thread. It's a toss up in Aust. Amazon will only send what they sell (not third party sellers) and there weren't too many there. China is closer but takes forever in the post and can be dodgy. There are local resellers but they buy pretty much from the same places. This is sitting behind felting at the mo. for me. Waiting for the fibre I have bought to arrive to try it.



Nanette said:


> These are beautiful! I have a rather unrelated question that I really need help with ..but dont know where to post it...how do you keep/store your soaps when the weather is hot and humid? I live in southern AZ and it gets Hot in the summer-during monsoon season it gets hot and humid..and I have an evaporative (swamp) cooler, not ac. So I get really hot and humid all summer long. In the past I have had real problems keeping soaps in nice condition as they do not like hot and humid.
> Thanks in advance!



I live in Aust and summer here is extreme and humid as well. I have just bought a second hand dehumidifier and had it on when humidity is high. It sucks up heaps of water and my salty soaps which have been running with water are nice and dry.


----------



## Nanette

Jeboz said:


> I live in Aust and summer here is extreme and humid as well. I have just bought a second hand dehumidifier and had it on when humidity is high. It sucks up heaps of water and my salty soaps which have been running with water are nice and dry.


Thank you!


----------



## earlene

Jeboz said:


> https://seifenbar.blogspot.com/2018/06/luxus-rustikal.html





amd said:


> Here is the post where she shows cutting the mat to fit her mold
> https://seifenbar.blogspot.com/2018/01/lavender-seasalt.html
> 
> I love this soooo much! I need to find more impression mats. I've become obsessed....




These are great.  Now I want to try this, but I so hate cutting up such an expensive silicone mat just to fit into only one mold!  I may never be able to bring myself to doing that, but I do love the look of these so very much.   I wish the mats weren't so expensive or maybe I could find some at the Goodwill or something (not likely, but who knows?)


----------



## Dawni

earlene said:


> These are great.  Now I want to try this, but I so hate cutting up such an expensive silicone mat just to fit into only one mold!  I may never be able to bring myself to doing that, but I do love the look of these so very much.   I wish the mats weren't so expensive or maybe I could find some at the Goodwill or something (not likely, but who knows?)


This post of mine was inspired by that soap but I had no individual molds so I used a loaf. Came fairly cheap here, where everything else is expensive lol. Are they expensive for you from Amazon? They have those suppliers from China that make em cheap. I noticed thinner silicone, but it works.

Now this is a mold I wish I can find here..


----------



## earlene

I've seen this mold on Etsy or eBay I think.  Can you order from either of them?  Apparently Alibaba has it too.


----------



## Jeboz

This is a couple of years old and may have already been linked. Warning - it gets messy but the end is worth it.


----------



## Alicia01

Dawni said:


> View attachment 37103


Dawning you are a true artist, those succulent ones are to die for love your work


----------



## earlene

Alicia01 said:


> Dawning you are a true artist, those succulent ones are to die for love your work



The succulents are by loveryoursuds in Vancouver, British Columbia, *Alicia01*.  *Dawni*, who is in the Phillipines, and not the maker of the soap you referenced, posted them because this thread is for posting OTHER people's gorgeous soaps that we find as we peruse the internet in search of soapy inspiration.  It's sort what some call soap porn, eye candy, that sort of thing.  Granted, Dawni made a great find in that soap she posted, and I admire the maker of those soaps as well.  My mom used to grow cacti in our yard.  It was one of her botanical specialties and I particularly liked the little hens & chickens, as we fondly call that particular succulent.


----------



## Nanette

Jeboz said:


> I spent a bit of time searching for impression mats after looking at the impression mat links Dawni left in another thread. It's a toss up in Aust. Amazon will only send what they sell (not third party sellers) and there weren't too many there. China is closer but takes forever in the post and can be dodgy. There are local resellers but they buy pretty much from the same places. This is sitting behind felting at the mo. for me. Waiting for the fibre I have bought to arrive to try it.
> 
> 
> 
> I live in Aust and summer here is extreme and humid as well. I have just bought a second hand dehumidifier and had it on when humidity is high. It sucks up heaps of water and my salty soaps which have been running with water are nice and dry.


What kind of cooling system do you have in general? Does a humidifier work with a swamp cooler for cooling? That doesnt seem to make sense to me, but If you say it does I will try it.


----------



## earlene

I am not Jeboz, but I don't see how a dehumidifier would work well with a swamp cooler.  Swamp coolers are water based. Dehumidifiers pull air out of the air.  So they would be competing with each other and you would be using even more water to refill the swamp cooler.

Our central AC systems pulls water out of the air and spits it down a drain.  We also have a separate dehumidifier that does the same thing that we use when the humidity rises due to heavy rains (we use it a lot when the basement gets wet during the rainy seasons or now, when the snow melt saturates our ground.)  It helps pull the moisture out of the air and the basement dries out faster.  A large fan also helps dry out the air faster, too.

Don't you live in a hot dry climate?  As I recall, Tuscon isn't very humid, but the climate is changing, so that could be changing as well, and I am not as aware since I missed Spring Training the last two years.  If it's more about the added humidity from the swamp cooler, that you're worried about, why not move your soaps to another room where a swamp cooler is not in use, and just use a fan in that room?  I run a fan in the room I cure my soaps, as our AC doesn't reach our top floor very well.  I guess our forced air fans aren't as powerful as they would need to be to get the cooler air up there.  But a fan moves the air around and it seems to help with drying up some of the humidity as well.


----------



## amd

earlene said:


> I wish the mats weren't so expensive or maybe I could find some at the Goodwill or something (not likely, but who knows?)


@earlene I saw some on sale at Hobby Lobby online for under $5 last night. Not sure how much shipping is or if the sale is good in the store. I'd link it now, but I'm at work and can't get through the firewall. I know the long one I used for my lilac impression mat was on the sale, and they had a few others that were the same size but different designs.


----------



## Nanette

earlene said:


> I am not Jeboz, but I don't see how a dehumidifier would work well with a swamp cooler.  Swamp coolers are water based. Dehumidifiers pull air out of the air.  So they would be competing with each other and you would be using even more water to refill the swamp cooler.
> 
> Our central AC systems pulls water out of the air and spits it down a drain.  We also have a separate dehumidifier that does the same thing that we use when the humidity rises due to heavy rains (we use it a lot when the basement gets wet during the rainy seasons or now, when the snow melt saturates our ground.)  It helps pull the moisture out of the air and the basement dries out faster.  A large fan also helps dry out the air faster, too.
> 
> Don't you live in a hot dry climate?  As I recall, Tuscon isn't very humid, but the climate is changing, so that could be changing as well, and I am not as aware since I missed Spring Training the last two years.  If it's more about the added humidity from the swamp cooler, that you're worried about, why not move your soaps to another room where a swamp cooler is not in use, and just use a fan in that room?  I run a fan in the room I cure my soaps, as our AC doesn't reach our top floor very well.  I guess our forced air fans aren't as powerful as they would need to be to get the cooler air up there.  But a fan moves the air around and it seems to help with drying up some of the humidity as well.


Thanks for your input! Tucson is not normally humid at all--known for dry but our summers from end of June thru ...Sept sometimes get Humid due to monsoon season...and of course the central cooling swamp cooler doesnt help..I have moved soaps to their own room, am closing off the register for central cooling and installing a small ac in the window....thats the plan so far. The lengths I go to for soap. Honestly.....


----------



## Dawni

I should just probably state whose soap I'm posting instead of just including it in the pic lol

Soap by the lady who owns www.seifenbar.blogspot.com. Pic from her Instagram account.


----------



## Nanette

Ok...so far I have seen 57 designs I want to try........


----------



## Dawni

Nanette said:


> Ok...so far I have seen 57 designs I want to try........


If you go to the website I posted last I'm sure you'll add much more to your 57 in just one night hahaha


----------



## Nanette

Dawni said:


> This post of mine was inspired by that soap but I had no individual molds so I used a loaf. Came fairly cheap here, where everything else is expensive lol. Are they expensive for you from Amazon? They have those suppliers from China that make em cheap. I noticed thinner silicone, but it works.
> 
> Now this is a mold I wish I can find here..
> View attachment 37843


I found it on Amazon--leaf square nature handmade silicon mold by Williamhouse...


----------



## earlene

Dawni said:


> I should just probably state whose soap I'm posting instead of just including it in the pic lol
> 
> Soap by the lady who owns www.seifenbar.blogspot.com. Pic from her Instagram account.
> View attachment 37860




She used the Intaglio method, how cool!  They are really pretty.  She calls it "Schnitz", we call it Intaglio.  But soap carving all the same.  I like the colorful bits under the white.


----------



## Jeboz

earlene said:


> I am not Jeboz, but I don't see how a dehumidifier would work well with a swamp cooler.  Swamp coolers are water based. Dehumidifiers pull air out of the air.  So they would be competing with each other and you would be using even more water to refill the swamp cooler.
> 
> Our central AC systems pulls water out of the air and spits it down a drain.  We also have a separate dehumidifier that does the same thing that we use when the humidity rises due to heavy rains (we use it a lot when the basement gets wet during the rainy seasons or now, when the snow melt saturates our ground.)  It helps pull the moisture out of the air and the basement dries out faster.  A large fan also helps dry out the air faster, too.
> 
> Don't you live in a hot dry climate?  As I recall, Tuscon isn't very humid, but the climate is changing, so that could be changing as well, and I am not as aware since I missed Spring Training the last two years.  If it's more about the added humidity from the swamp cooler, that you're worried about, why not move your soaps to another room where a swamp cooler is not in use, and just use a fan in that room?  I run a fan in the room I cure my soaps, as our AC doesn't reach our top floor very well.  I guess our forced air fans aren't as powerful as they would need to be to get the cooler air up there.  But a fan moves the air around and it seems to help with drying up some of the humidity as well.



I don't use it with an ac, I only use the ac in extreme weather (to save electricity and therefore money) - I have been using the dehumidifier alone in the room with my soap. Spending money on my soap and not me


----------



## penelopejane

http://soapworkerusa.pixnet.net
Does anyone know how to make circles in soap other than soap dough?
I have a mold for spheres but it makes one side a bit flat and of course they are always in the forefront of the cut soap.


----------



## CaraBou

It's spring training season, finally!






Marilyn Norgart said:


> how did the kids like your paw soaps?



They were a hit Marily, thanks for asking.



penelopejane said:


> http://soapworkerusa.pixnet.net
> Does anyone know how to make circles in soap other than soap dough?



PJ, here's one. Oversized straws, another. One must be opportunistic, that's for sure ;P


----------



## penelopejane

CaraBou said:


> PJ, here's one. Oversized straws, another. One must be opportunistic, that's for sure ;P



Thanks Carabou.  In Oz the smallest PVC tube I can buy is 15mm.  I have just had the great idea to line it with a rolled flat silicone sheet which will bring the diameter down to whatever dimension I want.  Not totally reproduceable but good enough for the soap I want to make.  
Thanks.


----------



## FraGlav

Amazing!!!!


----------



## Christine Beale

oops.. I misunderstood the idea behind this... sorry!

Those soaps are beautiful!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Christine Beale said:


> I have a fragrance oil that I use from my own fragrance oil company ( I also sell fragrance oils).  I got it when I bought the FO company from another soap lady and she cannot remember where she got the oil from.  I am almost out of it but it is the most amazing tutti fruitti fragrance and one of my best sellers in my "Smell the Rainbow" soap which I have pictured here!!.
> 
> I have bought other FO's scented "Skittles", "Fruit Slices" etc and they have all discoloured my colours.  My oil does not discolour....   my colours stay vibrant....    *sigh*  soapmaker frustration here!!!



oh that bites that you cant find the scent--and its funny cuz I have been thinking of Tutti Frutti scent for awhile now. love your soap!!



CaraBou said:


> It's spring training season, finally!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were a hit Marily, thanks for asking.



wow that's awesome!!!!


----------



## Nanette

earlene said:


> She used the Intaglio method, how cool!  They are really pretty.  She calls it "Schnitz", we call it Intaglio.  But soap carving all the same.  I like the colorful bits under the white.


That is really beautiful, another amazing soap...


----------



## earlene

penelopejane said:


> View attachment 37895
> 
> http://soapworkerusa.pixnet.net
> Does anyone know how to make circles in soap other than soap dough?
> I have a mold for spheres but it makes one side a bit flat and of course they are always in the forefront of the cut soap.
> View attachment 37897



I was just noticing yesterday how many little balls of soap I have accumulated!  What I did was using gloved hands, rolled fresh soap into balls and let them dry.  This only works if the soap is still somewhat pliable, not hard as a rock, so it would depend on your recipe and how quickly you caught it (unmolded it) to do the rolling.  It works with both CP & HP soap.  

Sort of like making matzoh balls.


----------



## Dawni

From Instagram.. Glow in the dark soap!


----------



## Sultana

CaraBou said:


> It's spring training season, finally!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were a hit Marily, thanks for asking.
> 
> 
> 
> PJ, here's one. Oversized straws, another. One must be opportunistic, that's for sure ;P



Wow great job. It really looks like the one primal elements puts out.


----------



## Nanette

..


----------



## CaraBou

Another spring theme, from Cocore






Christine, this thread is for "other" people's soaps. Also, not to be confused with business. But do post pics of what you find on the net - there is so much to be revealed!



Christine Beale said:


> I have


----------



## Christine Beale

CaraBou said:


> Another spring theme, from Cocore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christine, this thread is for "other" people's soaps. Also, not to be confused with business. But do post pics of what you find on the net - there is so much to be revealed!


OMG... I am trying to delete my post... sorry!!
us newbies just don't get it....


----------



## Dawni

https://jblskincare.ca/


----------



## CaraBou

^^Interesting textured tops on rounds.  I guess they're not from Pringle's!

Cute bluebird dish from ShoeHouseStudio






No worries Christine, we love all soaps from everybody, including yours.  So be sure to post your own in the Photo Gallery where we can all oooh and aaah.


Christine Beale said:


> OMG...


----------



## Dawni

I think that was a muffin type mold.. I really like the tops, too. Probably made with the spatula like how some do cupcakes?

https://www.livemaster.ru/item/8321575-kosmetika-ruchnoj-raboty-mylo-morskoe-dno-ruchnoj-raboty





Seems to be a shop.. Can't find if she has a website or any other pages..


----------



## Nanette

I love the ocean and sand....what a pretty color!


----------



## penelopejane

Jeboz said:


> I spent a bit of time searching for impression mats after looking at the impression mat links Dawni left in another thread. It's a toss up in Aust. Amazon will only send what they sell (not third party sellers) and there weren't too many there. China is closer but takes forever in the post and can be dodgy. There are local resellers but they buy pretty much from the same places. This is sitting behind felting at the mo. for me. Waiting for the fibre I have bought to arrive to try it.


Try AliExpress.com takes 30 days (to Oz less to the US) but is reliable. Prices start at $2 for a “fondant lace mat” post free for Oz and for the US. Scroll through until you find the right mat at the right price from a seller with 95%+ good reviews.


----------



## Dawni

From https://instagram.com/sweet___scents


----------



## Catherine Branch

Dawni said:


> From https://instagram.com/sweet___scents
> View attachment 38212


So beautiful


----------



## Nanette

Wow...some skills there..wish I could do half as well!!


----------



## earlene

Found on Etsy by bubblegenius:  Someone to WASH Over Me: Notre Dame Gargoyle Soap


----------



## Dawni

From https://instagram.com/soapgirl62


----------



## Dawni

From https://instagram.com/fatdogsoapworks
Pretty HP soap


----------



## Dawni

https://instagram.com/108lab_official


----------



## Lin19687

STOP @Dawni  Now I have to go google soap pics and that leads to Videos, then ultimately ends in Kitty or Chicken Peep videos !

hahahhaha


----------



## Zany_in_CO




----------



## Dawni

Lols sorry for feeding your addictions


----------



## Dawni

From https://instagram.com/omnom_soap




Just... Wow..


----------



## Nanette

Oh good GRIEF..wow is right


----------



## Lin19687

That is wow !
Although I still wonder why you would make this.  It is obviously not for use and just decor ?
If that is the case I would think that a clay or dough would be an easier way for decor......... not that I am good at those  lol


----------



## Dawni

Lin19687 said:


> That is wow !
> Although I still wonder why you would make this.  It is obviously not for use and just decor ?
> If that is the case I would think that a clay or dough would be an easier way for decor......... not that I am good at those  lol


I have to check if she is the same creator who makes fish soaps.. I'm not good with clay either but I guess if it were heavily scented then you could display these in any room aside from the bathroom. Seems like a waste to use it and no one probably would in our house lol


----------



## Nanette

Lin19687 said:


> That is wow !
> Although I still wonder why you would make this.  It is obviously not for use and just decor ?
> If that is the case I would think that a clay or dough would be an easier way for decor......... not that I am good at those  lol


Well you know...artists have to art...they get "poetic license" lol


----------



## Lin19687

I just would feel so bad putting that much effort in to making that and it not get used.
We had shell and Sm Sea creatures in my Mum's house near the water.  We never used them.  I thought for years that it was just decor


----------



## Angieblancha

Dawni said:


> From https://instagram.com/omnom_soap
> View attachment 38527
> 
> Just... Wow..





penelopejane said:


> Try AliExpress.com takes 30 days (to Oz less to the US) but is reliable. Prices start at $2 for a “fondant lace mat” post free for Oz and for the US. Scroll through until you find the right mat at the right price from a seller with 95%+ good reviews.


Wholesale Supplies Plus They have everything! Awesome shipping


----------



## Nanette

Ali express sure has the right prices...you have to be Very Patient....free shipping just takes a month or two. I will say Ive seen things there that just dont exist anywhere else.........

Wholesale supplies plus is also great...I like Crafters Choice brand a lot. I can always depend on them for good quality products, palm oil, etc.. free shipping too over a certain amount.


----------



## Dawni

From https://instagram.com/soap.ish


----------



## Dawni

From https://instagram.com/sensonaturale


----------



## CaraBou

So many beautiful bars. Soapish is one of our members - glad to see her successes!!

Enjoy_nature takes me to Africa, as all zebras should.


----------



## Dawni

From https://instagram.com/honje_soap_etc




Yes, it's HP!


----------



## earlene

Dawni said:


> From https://instagram.com/honje_soap_etc
> View attachment 38966
> 
> Yes, it's HP!



These are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Dawni

From https://instagram.com/fatdogsoapworks


----------



## earlene

From IDA Naturals:


----------



## Dawni




----------



## Relle

Gotta love bunny soap Dawni .


----------



## Dawni

Relle said:


> Gotta love bunny soap Dawni .


I knew you'd comment lols they're so cute, these soaps.. The bunnies are stamped I guess and everything is painted on the surface.. I wish I had the time n patience lol


----------



## Relle

Dawni said:


> I knew you'd comment lols they're so cute, these soaps.. The bunnies are stamped I guess and everything is painted on the surface.. I wish I had the time n patience lol



The outside edge the black bit looks like it was carved to me, then the white painted. Anyway that's how I would do it. A lot of work .


----------



## dibbles

I just can't even with this one. It's amazing. By Moia Soap.


----------



## Lin19687

@dibbles I am guessing that it embeds and looks cool but gives me a headache looking at it.  Not sure that would work well in the shower  HAHA


----------



## Dawni

dibbles said:


> I just can't even with this one. It's amazing. By Moia Soap.
> View attachment 39685


O_O

And here I am, can't even get plain soap to look good most times lol


----------



## dibbles

Lin19687 said:


> @dibbles I am guessing that it embeds and looks cool but gives me a headache looking at it.  Not sure that would work well in the shower  HAHA


They are embeds. I can't even think how long it took to cut and place them so perfectly.  I don't have that kind of patience!


----------



## earlene

Lin19687 said:


> @dibbles I am guessing that it embeds and looks cool but gives me a headache looking at it.  Not sure that would work well in the shower  HAHA



Agree with the headaches!  When we moved into this house 14 years ago, my bathroom had wallpaper that looked quite similar to that.  I got dizzy every time I went in there.  The bathroom is not a place you want to fall down in from a dizzy spell!  It didn't take me long to tear that wallpaper down and paint the walls.  No more dizzy spells in the bathroom.


----------



## Lin19687

Dawni said:


> O_O
> 
> And here I am, can't even get plain soap to look good most times lol


me either   that is why I have Rustic Soap 
bwhahaha


----------



## Nanette

I major in rustic soap........just not a talented artist..sigh


----------



## amd

Oh rimmed soapmakers, you taunt me...


----------



## Dawni

From https://instagram.com/josoaphine


----------



## KristaY

OMG!!!! If had the mad skills and patience I'd be all about making golf soap. My 2 oldest are golfing fanatics so would love that! Top made with soap dough you think?


----------



## amd

I think so. Looking at the edge, I think I can see where the dough is joined with the regular bar.




I'm really curious how she got the rough texture.


----------



## Dawni

From https://instagram.com/_rosebliss


----------



## szaza

Dawni said:


> From https://instagram.com/_rosebliss
> View attachment 40183


Oh my.. all of these soaps are amazing but this one got me speachless.. how they get the color of the soap to match so perfectly to the actual landscape?!


----------



## szaza

Hmm.. or would it just be a picture behind the soap? That would make it a lot easier to match the colors than to wait for the perfect lighting etc. Still impressive though!


----------



## Dawni

From https://instagram.com/good.vibes.soap


----------



## Nanette

The artistry in all these soaps just makes my jaw drop!


----------



## Dawni

From "From Grace to You" on YouTube


----------



## Kiti Williams

Wow!  Those are fantastic!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

KristaY said:


> OMG!!!! If had the mad skills and patience I'd be all about making golf soap. My 2 oldest are golfing fanatics so would love that! Top made with soap dough you think?



I thought the same thing--my kid is all about the golf.  it might be the only soap of mine he would want (I don't know what is wrong with him but he insists on using his store bought liquid soap grrrrrrrrrrrrr--I have even tried to temp him with scents he likes and of course it would be free?!?!?!?!?!?!?!)


----------



## Mobjack Bay

I haven’t checked back to see if anyone has been posting pics of soaps by Mee Hue, but wow, oh wow.  How the heck are those complex swirls and wispy soap trails created?


----------



## Dawni

I'm a fan of hers. I read through her captions though coz some of the soaps she posts are by her students. Still, if she taught them.........


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Dawni said:


> I'm a fan of hers. I read through her captions though coz some of the soaps she posts are by her students. Still, if she taught them.........


I guess the swirling in the middle layers could be done with the cosmic funnel swirl. Would it then be possible to force the batter up in wisps by pouring fluid batter on the top?  Maybe by using the dancing funnel technique?


----------



## Dawni

Mobjack Bay said:


> I guess the swirling in the middle layers could be done with the cosmic funnel swirl. Would it then be possible to force the batter up in wisps by pouring fluid batter on the top?  Maybe by using the dancing funnel technique?


No idea, love.. 

I've seen a video where the soap is poured over the gear tie and pulled up once.. Could that have helped, after pouring like you said?


----------



## dibbles

The pointy layers technique is the challenge this month for Amy Warden’s Soap  Challenge Club, so you should start seeing you tube videos and Instagram posts with information on this. The technique is being taught by Teri Endsley. Basically, it’s an exercise in finding the right trace, pouring one layer in lines over the previous layer, then covering the lines and previous layer. Pour as close as possible to prevent the batter from dropping too far into the batter below. Search pointy layers on YouTube and Instagram, and also #soapchallengeclub on Instagram. Tutorials for all challenges are available for purchase at the website.

I’m not sure that is how this soap was made, but the effect is the same.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

just blows my mind that people can come up with these amazing ideas--and I am very grateful to live in the age of youtube.  not that I would be able to do a lot of these but it sure is fun looking at them and trying some of the ones that aren't too complicated but still very imaginative


----------



## Dawni

I just love this lady.. She always uses natural colorants.

https://instagram.com/jblnaturalskincare


----------



## Mobjack Bay

I love poured layers and the colors in this one


----------



## Mobjack Bay

What’s the trace level and technique to get this sort of billowy swirling on the top?


----------



## Dawni

Mobjack Bay said:


> What’s the trace level and technique to get this sort of billowy swirling on the top?


If you've watched some videos, they usually pour at light trace for al the inside swirls, and wait a bit before doing the tops so they're a bit thicker.


----------



## newbie




----------



## newbie

By Bath Alchemy


----------



## Mobjack Bay

That glacier soap is one of my favorites.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Dawni said:


> If you've watched some videos, they usually pour at light trace for al the inside swirls, and wait a bit before doing the tops so they're a bit thicker.


This kind of swirling looks different to me compared to what you usually see.  At least at the outside of the swirls or impressions, there are no sharp edges and yet there is a lot of relief.  I haven’t watched a ton of videos, but I can’t recall one where they get this effect.  It’s like very soft whipped cream I make at home.


----------



## Dawni

Mobjack Bay said:


> This kind of swirling looks different to me compared to what you usually see.  At least at the outside of the swirls or impressions, there are no sharp edges and yet there is a lot of relief.  I haven’t watched a ton of videos, but I can’t recall one where they get this effect.  It’s like very soft whipped cream I make at home.


I wonder if she washes the tops with hot water.... I've seen it done somewhere else and I kinda got the feeling that aside from getting rid of ash, it softens up the tops a bit? Or instead of just running water over them, actually rubbing them with a soft cloth?

It shouldn't be very thick trace though, so the soap could still settle and maybe lessen the chances of sharp edges and curves?

Maybe start a thread and we'll have the experts chiming in hehe, I can barely make clean tops when I make CP soap lol


----------



## penelopejane

Mobjack Bay said:


> This kind of swirling looks different to me compared to what you usually see.  At least at the outside of the swirls or impressions, there are no sharp edges and yet there is a lot of relief.  I haven’t watched a ton of videos, but I can’t recall one where they get this effect.  It’s like very soft whipped cream I make at home.


Dawni’s right it’s just a matter of waiting for the perfect time and experimenting with different implements to get the exact swirl you want.

The one on the right looks like a large spoon turn over.  Only done once. Minimalist. Maybe steamed when it has cured.

The one on the left is black dots joined with thick implement like a chopstick at a time when the batter is thick enough to hold the swirls upright.


----------



## Nanette

Beautiful soap. The swirls do depend on the tool you use, at thick "pudding " trace..a spatula gives you the wide, soft top swirls.


----------



## newbie

This person's soap seems about the trace with which you'd get that soft effect when texturing the top. It's not what she wants, but the results look about like the examples above. You can get a feel for how thick (or not) the batter is. 



And a couple pics for bonus browsing. Purple soap by....Elaine???


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Thanks @newbie!  It didn’t occur to me to use a really slow recipe, because I was thinking only of the trace.  I was going to try getting a soft looking swirl tonight with a faster recipe* that I made before I saw you post, but it was too far along by the time I was able to work on the top. I certainly have recipes that are as slow as her Castile.  I also love her simple trick of dipping, lifting and dragging the batter.

* than the slow recipe I normally use



Nanette said:


> Beautiful soap. The swirls do depend on the tool you use, at thick "pudding " trace..a spatula gives you the wide, soft top swirls.


I was aiming for perfect pudding, had it and then it was gone.  I will try a slower recipe the next time.  Thanks for the tip!



Dawni said:


> I wonder if she washes the tops with hot water.... I've seen it done somewhere else and I kinda got the feeling that aside from getting rid of ash, it softens up the tops a bit? Or instead of just running water over them, actually rubbing them with a soft cloth?
> 
> It shouldn't be very thick trace though, so the soap could still settle and maybe lessen the chances of sharp edges and curves?
> 
> Maybe start a thread and we'll have the experts chiming in hehe, I can barely make clean tops when I make CP soap lol


I’ve washed soap to change the look of it. I made some individual soaps with indigo that came out too dark and the outsides looked kind of a gray green. I washed them until they had the color and sheen of smooth slate and liked them enough that I would make them again (we do love our rock soap ). Will take a picture and post soon. I think it would be a lot of work to soften up the swirls that way, but I think it will give it a try the next time I don’t like the color or texture of the top of the soap.  Thanks for the ideas!



penelopejane said:


> Dawni’s right it’s just a matter of waiting for the perfect time and experimenting with different implements to get the exact swirl you want.
> 
> The one on the right looks like a large spoon turn over.  Only done once. Minimalist. Maybe steamed when it has cured.
> 
> The one on the left is black dots joined with thick implement like a chopstick at a time when the batter is thick enough to hold the swirls upright.


thanks for the tips PJ!  I love the contrast of the B&W in those big soft swirls.  I think I’ve also seen tops that look something like that on soaps made by Jo Hauslauer, but I don’t think I’ve ever seen a video of her making soap.


----------



## earlene

Mobjack Bay said:


> What’s the trace level and technique to get this sort of billowy swirling on the top?



In the first photo, the swirl on top is some leftover soap drizzled on top and then swirled with a tool, like a chop stick.  The second one, I think is the end of the pour when the soap has thickened up and no longer as thin as at the start, so it mounds up on top as it is poured.  

In the first one, I believe the soap batter was still pretty thin.  But in the second one, it was getting thicker.

IMO, the soap recipe makes a real difference in how thick the batter becomes and the consistency it has when it pours.  Some oils tend to create more fluffy batter, while others a heavier batter when thick.   Also how mixed matters as well.  For example, I learned at the piping workshop I took last month, that if I over-mix the batter for piping, it starts to loosen up and loose it's fluffy consistency.  I had not realized that before the instructor pointed out to me that that was what was happening.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

earlene said:


> In the first photo, the swirl on top is some leftover soap drizzled on top and then swirled with a tool, like a chop stick.  The second one, I think is the end of the pour when the soap has thickened up and no longer as thin as at the start, so it mounds up on top as it is poured.
> 
> In the first one, I believe the soap batter was still pretty thin.  But in the second one, it was getting thicker.
> 
> IMO, the soap recipe makes a real difference in how thick the batter becomes and the consistency it has when it pours.  Some oils tend to create more fluffy batter, while others a heavier batter when thick.   Also how mixed matters as well.  For example, I learned at the piping workshop I took last month, that if I over-mix the batter for piping, it starts to loosen up and loose it's fluffy consistency.  I had not realized that before the instructor pointed out to me that that was what was happening.


I’m totally intrigued now   What oils are better for a fluffy batter?


----------



## Dawni

I just took another look and compared with some tops of another soaper.... 

1. These probably didn't gel? They have that "softer" look compared to gelled tops I've seen. 

2. She uses only natural colorants, which tend to look "softer" than micas and oxides, regardless of how your tops look IMO.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

@earlene and @Dawni i think you put me on a good track!  Now I have two different makers producing soft, billowy tops using “natural” ingredients, in vegan, non-palm recipes that seem very similar.

The base oils in the Mood Soaps I checked are as follows: OO, [water], CO, [sodium hydroxide], Shea butter, RBO, castor oil.  Given where the water is in the list, the soaps have lots of OO, right?

The soaps below are by Sweet Nola.  Base oils for most of the soaps, as follows: OO, CO, sunflower, Shea butter, RBO, castor oil, which is very similar to the Mood Soap.   There are variations, e.g. for a hemp oil soap: OO, CO, HS oil, Shea butter, avocado oil, castor oil.  Ingredients in the soaps are given as “saponified oils of” and the water is not included in the list.  The beer soap offered has the beer listed after the CO.


----------



## Dawni

I can't say about her ingredients list.... But I do know that you'll need less water for olive oil soap than you would for coconut oil soap.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Soap pics for a Monday morning!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

And one more


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Is there some way to make the pics smaller?


----------



## Dawni

I take screenshots from my phone and crop those lol. Easier n faster for me. 

Otherwise if you're on the PC, might be easier cropping if you right click and choose edit. There's also those free sites that can do that for ya, including compressing into a smaller file.


----------



## amd

Sigh. Mooka Made This makes fantastic soaps. I have several in my collection that are a joy to look at, and the ones that I have used were fantastic soap. They're going on 2+ years now and still smell fantastic.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Dawni said:


> I take screenshots from my phone and crop those lol. Easier n faster for me.
> 
> Otherwise if you're on the PC, might be easier cropping if you right click and choose edit. There's also those free sites that can do that for ya, including compressing into a smaller file.


I’m posting cropped screen shots but apparently they’re big and there doesn’t seem to be a way to make them smaller on my iPad.


----------



## newbie




----------



## Zany_in_CO

@newbie Wowser!


----------



## newbie




----------



## mommycarlson

WOW!! to the last two soaps.  Anyone have any guesses on the Mossy Creek, does that look like HP?  It has a texture or look to it that has me questioning if it's HP or CP


----------



## amd

mommycarlson said:


> Anyone have any guesses on the Mossy Creek, does that look like HP? It has a texture or look to it


I think CP. Looks like air bubbles cut with a wire. Maybe stearic spots.


----------



## penelopejane

amd said:


> I think CP. Looks like air bubbles cut with a wire. Maybe stearic spots.


Yes it is CP and stearic spots I think so too, so easy to avoid. 
They say "natural" all over the website but do not list the colours (mica) in the ingredients.  Sigh.  A bug bear of mine - don't mind me.


----------



## MindyLou78

Mobjack Bay said:


> And one more
> 
> View attachment 40743


This is gorgeous!


----------



## newbie




----------



## Dawni

newbie said:


> View attachment 40801


Whoa.. Did she use some sort of string, you think?


----------



## szaza

Dawni said:


> Whoa.. Did she use some sort of string, you think?


I think you might be right.. it does look like an acrylic string pulling technique (never done it myself and haven't seen it in soap yet, but I think that's the best guess at this moment)


----------



## KiwiMoose

This is pretty cool - charcoal is used to colour soap and then salt added at trace to create the starry night effect:


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Here’s another soap from Mee Hue’s IG feed.




And one in the making by Mimi and Boo 




Happy Friday!


----------



## amd

Dawni said:


> Whoa.. Did she use some sort of string, you think?


To me it looks like she placed mica colored oil dots and used a paint brush to smear the top.


----------



## Dawni

amd said:


> To me it looks like she placed mica colored oil dots and used a paint brush to smear the top.


Ah, could be. Looked very similar to these.


----------



## newbie

First soap by Wild Poppy Soap


----------



## newbie

I feel pretty certain the effect on Yina's soap is from blowing on mica in oil on the surface, using personal or mechanical means.


----------



## newbie

Unknown makers. Square soaps are M&P.


----------



## Dawni

newbie said:


> I feel pretty certain the effect on Yina's soap is from blowing on mica in oil on the surface, using personal or mechanical means.


Oooh cool.. It's giving me ideas lol, and also the string pulling hehe.. Wondering if it's possible

And that square M&P is mind boggling, at least to me haha


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Dawni said:


> Oooh cool.. It's giving me ideas lol, and also the string pulling hehe.. Wondering if it's possible
> 
> And that square M&P is mind boggling, at least to me haha


That first M&P looks like a bamboo thicket, to me at least!


----------



## dibbles

Dawni said:


> Oooh cool.. It's giving me ideas lol, and also the string pulling hehe.. Wondering if it's possible


I tried string pulling once and it didn't work too well for me, but I used soap batter. And I didn't try very hard. I think mica in oil might be a better way to go with that.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Check out this YouTube link for an acrylic string pull technique that produces similar designs to that soap above.  Then I found this - a jellyfish made using blowing and string pulling techniques.  I would love to try in soap!


----------



## szaza

I've been looking at string pulling videos and been wanting to try.. would be awesome if it works in soap! Not sure if I'd pull it off though (yes that was my attempt at a pun..*sigh*)


----------



## Nanette

Wowza!


----------



## newbie




----------



## Dawni

newbie said:


> View attachment 40843


Pretty. And nostalgic... I used to love the Neverending story as a kid.


----------



## Mobjack Bay




----------



## Nanette

These are just works of art! I wish I could do things like this..beautiful!


----------



## newbie

By Mona Bergo


----------



## newbie

By Cape Natural Soaps. They look like little avocados dropped into the soap!


----------



## Nanette

These soaps are so inspirational..if anyone ever thought soapers werent artists.....they are wrong!


----------



## newbie

By Dawn Lawien






And cut of the long loaves of red, orange and yellow


----------



## Nanette

Goof Grief! I give up....these are awesome, the eye is particularly creative!


----------



## newbie

Not soap, but I could see how it could be using soap dough tiles. By Artly Snuff


----------



## Dawni

From https://instagram.com/tandb_soaphouse


----------



## Lin19687

Cute but those look too thin to me.


----------



## Dawni

I'm just amazed at the (almost) straight layers and super thin pencil lines. I think they're wedding favors? I'm lazy to go back n check lol


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Dawni said:


> From https://instagram.com/tandb_soaphouse


Nice stamp!


----------



## Mobjack Bay




----------



## newbie

M&P by Sheila Sacks


----------



## newbie

Cute little orange slices in M&P by Hazel Bright


----------



## newbie

Such gentle colors by Boonie Mama's Soaps


----------



## daisy2000

Ok


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Ohhhhh, you know I loved this one when I saw it!


----------



## newbie

Hey @daisy2000, this thread is for non-members' soaps, to look at for pleasure. We ask that members post their own pics in our Photos section of the forum, where they will get more oohs and aahs from everyone here. Thanks!


----------



## newbie

By Tree Marie


----------



## Dawni

Wasn't sure if this is ok for here.. If not, point me to where it should be instead and I'll replace this.




Coz I just love love looking at the clean lines of rows n rows of soap. The right most shelf is what my rows would look like haha but 20% of it only lol


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Sooo adorable!


----------



## cgpeanut

Dawni said:


> Ah, could be. Looked very similar to these.


On that link it shows one technique using a chain.  You know the chain that has those little balls on them.  I think that is what she used.


----------



## Dawni

From https://instagram.com/so_soapy


----------



## Sharee

Dawni said:


> From https://instagram.com/so_soapy
> View attachment 41412


I luuuuv the books.. thats genius. 
How did u make those? Was it a cp orp?


----------



## earlene

Sharee said:


> I luuuuv the books.. thats genius.
> How did u make those? Was it a cp orp?


*Sharee*, this thread is for posting other people's soaps that we find attractive from online somewhere.  The maker of the book soaps Ani Mertens and her Instagram link is at the top of that post.  You could ask her if your are also on Instagram.   But her first language is not English, so not sure if you will be able to communicate with her effectively.  She also has a blog, but the Google translator feature doesn't do it justice as far as I can tell (I don't speak German other than a few random words.)


----------



## Nanette

Wow....just Wow...I wish!


----------



## Carly B

Dawni said:


> From https://instagram.com/so_soapy
> View attachment 41412



I have that book mold.  It's beautiful, but I think it's really small bar. I've used it for M&P, "painting" mica on the edge of the mold for the pages.  She does a great job of coloring--it really looks like leather.

I haven't yet tried it with CP.  Maybe one of these days.


----------



## amd

Carly B said:


> I have that book mold.


Ah! That would explain some of the breaking around the covers. I wonder how easy it would be to reproduce with soap dough and a bar of soap? Maybe drag a fork/fine comb through the top of the bar to create the pages look and wrap in soap dough to create the book binding. You'd only have the pages on one side instead of three, unless you could create a mold liner for the sides, but would work I think. Sigh. Adding this to my list.

Edit: or one could add the page lines to all three sides immediately after unmolding when the soap is still set but soft. Yeah, I think that's what I would do.


----------



## Kathymzr

A little open book mold with a pressed flower inside would be sweet.


----------



## Sharee

amd said:


> Ah! That would explain some of the breaking around the covers. I wonder how easy it would be to reproduce with soap dough and a bar of soap? Maybe drag a fork/fine comb through the top of the bar to create the pages look and wrap in soap dough to create the book binding. You'd only have the pages on one side instead of three, unless you could create a mold liner for the sides, but would work I think. Sigh. Adding this to my list.
> 
> Edit: or one could add the page lines to all three sides immediately after unmolding when the soap is still set but soft. Yeah, I think that's what I would do.


Great idea!


----------



## Sally Buffam

newbie said:


> By Tree MarieView attachment 41004


Hi,
How did you get the swirl so large? Very nice.


----------



## Dawni

Sally Buffam said:


> Hi,
> How did you get the swirl so large? Very nice.


Hi Sally! We post other people's soaps that we see online, for inspiration mostly, in this thread. I'm sure newbie knows how it's done lol but that isn't her soap.

I believe that's some variation of what they call a secret feather swirl? There's lots of videos if you search on YouTube. Tree Marie soapworks, the owner of that soap has one, but not of this particular soap of hers as far as I can tell. There is a FB post though.


----------



## Dawni

From https://instagram.com/mylo_olga_i_demina


----------



## Nanette

These are really beautiful!


----------



## Dawni

From https://instagram.com/kadinwerk


----------



## Nanette

Sigh......I am fluid dynamics challenged..


----------



## runnerchicki

I am so tired of sticky sweet fragrances (my sister adores them and I've been giving her a lot of soap) ... but I SO want to try these! A fellow soaper on the Arizona Soap Supply FB page posted these recently. I can hardly believe they aren't actual cookies.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

This way of doing a top is new to me.  Check out the video.


https://www.instagram.com/p/B1_s1YXnTOa/?igshid=xjkib2h24f9j


----------



## KDP

Mobjack Bay said:


> This way of doing a top is new to me.  Check out the video.
> View attachment 42052
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/B1_s1YXnTOa/?igshid=xjkib2h24f9j


That's a different way to swirl!


----------



## penelopejane

Mobjack Bay said:


> This way of doing a top is new to me.  Check out the video.
> View attachment 42052
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/B1_s1YXnTOa/?igshid=xjkib2h24f9j


Looks great.  Love the super swift hand movements.  But could I replicate it????


----------



## Mobjack Bay

penelopejane said:


> Looks great.  Love the super swift hand movements.  But could I replicate it????


I bet you can!

I actually like the effect she gets on the first pass.  With the right colors, I think it would look great.

This one, made for the most recent GC Soap Challenge, is a nice twist on a layered soap. I’m thinking about trying something similar using confetti soap in the middle layer.






And then there’s these - which look like a great way to use confetti and those discoloring FOs!


----------



## Dawni

From https://instagram.com/madsoaper


----------



## Mobjack Bay

That’s a very striking soap and I love the colors.  In the comments, she mentions ITP, funnel side pour and Clyde slide techniques.

For the current Slanted Line Challenge.


----------



## Dawni

From https://instagram.com/lilasudssoaps


----------



## KDP

Dawni said:


> From https://instagram.com/lilasudssoaps
> View attachment 42260


Those are beautiful. I wonder if the leaves are soap dough.



Mobjack Bay said:


> For the current Slanted Line Challenge.
> 
> View attachment 42144


omgoodness! Talk about perfect!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

KDP said:


> omgoodness! Talk about perfect!


I think she took 1st place.


----------



## dibbles

Mobjack Bay said:


> I think she took 1st place.


She did. It’s gorgeous.


----------



## Dawni

From https://instagram.com/emiliakryger


----------



## Saltwater Scented

Mobjack Bay said:


> And then there’s these - which look like a great way to use confetti and those discoloring FOs!
> View attachment 42076



Oh man, I'm loving this series.


----------



## MarnieSoapien

This popped up on my Instagram the other day. Amazing!


----------



## dibbles

By Delta Tule


----------



## KDP

dibbles said:


> By Delta Tule
> View attachment 42545


Simple yet elegant. Love this one too.


----------



## Dawni

From https://instagram.com/pasturesandpinesoapworks


----------



## mommycarlson

Anyone know what to use to get those tiny embeds! I love that soap!


----------



## Megan

mommycarlson said:


> Anyone know what to use to get those tiny embeds! I love that soap!


I think a clay extruder should work.


----------



## mommycarlson

Do you think soap dough or softer soap?


----------



## amd

mommycarlson said:


> Do you think soap dough or softer soap?


I've had good luck with some MP columns in soap. I found Crafters Choice GM base to be soft enough for my wire cutter to go through and doesn't sweat. Looking at the mica colors in the embeds, I would guess using some kind of MP. I haven't seen mica hold that much shimmer in a CP/soap dough. Do a quick search for the maker on YT, maybe they have a channel.


----------



## Saltwater Scented

mommycarlson said:


> Do you think soap dough or softer soap?



I'd bet on soap dough.  Once you have the dough, you could maybe knead mica into it and give it a glimmer.  I've got a bar I have been wanting to make for a few weeks now that is going to need a lot of extrusions. I'm either going to buy a clay or fondant extruder or make one out of PVC and a caulking gun.


----------



## Dawni

From https://instagram.com/vivsoaps


----------



## Mobjack Bay

All from Instagram:


----------



## Dawni

From https://instagram.com/madsoaper


----------



## mommycarlson

Dawni, I have Madsoaper on IG too! She is so talented and hard to believe she is a first year soaper!


----------



## Dawni

mommycarlson said:


> Dawni, I have Madsoaper on IG too! She is so talented and hard to believe she is a first year soaper!


Some people just have it lol

Also, I think you gotta be one of those who likes these kind of soaps.... I like looking but I wouldn't personally wanna make em.

But I agree, her soaps are very nice to look at. Most. Some, for me, are a tad excessive, but to each his/her own, yes?


----------



## SoapWitch

mommycarlson said:


> Anyone know what to use to get those tiny embeds! I love that soap!


Indeed a clay extruder will work.


----------



## mommycarlson

Dawni said:


> Some people just have it lol
> 
> Also, I think you gotta be one of those who likes these kind of soaps.... I like looking but I wouldn't personally wanna make em.
> 
> But I agree, her soaps are very nice to look at. Most. Some, for me, are a tad excessive, but to each his/her own, yes?



Absolutely! They are beautiful to look at. Don't wanna make them lol. Too fussy for me, bless all those talented people who can pipe, I cannot! I just love seeing what she makes.

Thank you SoapWitch, I have the fondant extruder but have not tried that soap yet. I haven't made soap for several weeks, feeling rather uninspired. Hopefully I'll get that inspiration back soon.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

mommycarlson said:


> Dawni, I have Madsoaper on IG too! She is so talented and hard to believe she is a first year soaper!


After seeing her glorious soaps on IG, I found it astonishing that she is so early in her soaping career.  Interview with the maker, here:


----------



## Nanette

Great artistic talent--beautiful fun creative designs.....love it!


----------



## Dawni

From https://instagram.com/chriscakessoaps





And, and, and.. My goal. From https://instagram.com/_dehoja




And my favorite among her soaps


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Cute soaps!  This one, too.


----------



## Nanette

Dawni said:


> From https://instagram.com/chriscakessoaps
> View attachment 43479
> 
> 
> And, and, and.. My goal. From https://instagram.com/_dehoja
> View attachment 43481
> 
> And my favorite among her soaps
> View attachment 43480


Oh I wish....I have 0 artistic skill, so I can only dream..I so admire the beauty makers!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

I think we need to amp up the inspiration.  Here’s one made with some of the natural colorants we’ve been posting about lately.  The maker also posted an IGTV video showing the annatto and paprika infused oils being added to the batter and then the pour.






Here’s the link to the video: https://www.instagram.com/tv/B73oTtGHIR2/?igshid=xmhb6mphgnqc

I’m surprised by the small amount of infusion used to get the great color in the soap.


----------



## Dawni

Mobjack Bay said:


> I’m surprised by the small amount of infusion used to get the great color in the soap.


Red clay, indigo and annatto for me don't need much at all. In most of my soaps I divide the superfat amount between the colors and very few of em are pastel-ish


----------



## Mobjack Bay

I found these lovely soaps when I was looking for wedding soap inspiration.  They’re colored with clays and botanicals.  Made by Loam and Lather, from IG.


----------



## penelopejane

Mobjack Bay said:


> I think we need to amp up the inspiration.  Here’s one made with some of the natural colorants we’ve been posting about lately.  The maker also posted an IGTV video showing the annatto and paprika infused oils being added to the batter and then the pour.
> 
> View attachment 43619
> 
> 
> Here’s the link to the video: https://www.instagram.com/tv/B73oTtGHIR2/?igshid=xmhb6mphgnqc
> 
> I’m surprised by the small amount of infusion used to get the great color in the soap.


Where are the ingredients listed? what is the green powder used? Looks like mica?
Love the tops of her soaps. Fabulous.


----------



## moodymama

penelopejane said:


> Where are the ingredients listed? what is the green powder used? Looks like mica?
> Love the tops of her soaps. Fabulous.


I think the powder she is using is indigo or something like that not charcoal. The second layer poured was plain soap batter but the finished soap is showing green and blues from bleeding.


----------



## penelopejane

moodymama said:


> I think the powder she is using is indigo or something like that not charcoal. The second layer poured was plain soap batter but the finished soap is showing green and blues from bleeding.


Thanks. I’m surprised indigo bleeds green but it is lovely.


----------



## moodymama

penelopejane said:


> Thanks. I’m surprised indigo bleeds green but it is lovely.


I think when it oxidizes it will turn blue again.  Indigo can go  blue to yellow to green and back to blue.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

In the comments with the soaps, she lists clays and wheatgrass for the pink soap and clays, indigo and wheatgrass for the blue soap.


----------



## penelopejane

Shieh Design Studio:

Shieh Design Studio:


----------



## Mobjack Bay

All I wanted to do tonight was look at soap on IG.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

What a great idea!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Happy Soap!


----------



## SoapWitch

That makes me happy you READ it!


----------



## Zing

People, any idea what technique was used here?!  So pertee.


----------



## dibbles

Zing said:


> People, any idea what technique was used here?!  So pertee.


I think the little flowers shapes might have been made with the ebru technique. Just a guess that the red that goes through the white might have been dropped in a thin stream. Just a guess.


----------



## CaraBou

Pink raven


----------



## The_Emerald_Chicken

Mobjack Bay said:


> Happy Soap!
> 
> View attachment 44620


I LOVE THIS ONE! What technique is this, and any ideas how to replicate it?

Any ideas on this one either?


----------



## Kari Howie

The_Emerald_Chicken said:


> I LOVE THIS ONE! What technique is this, and any ideas how to replicate it?


I think it’s the clamshell technique, but I’ve no idea how to do it.


----------



## The_Emerald_Chicken

Kari Howie said:


> I think it’s the clamshell technique, but I’ve no idea how to do it.


Well at least that's a start. Thanks for your input!


----------



## Kari Howie

The_Emerald_Chicken said:


> Well at least that's a start. Thanks for your input!


You betcha!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

The_Emerald_Chicken said:


> Well at least that's a start. Thanks for your input!


I agree about the clam shell pour, which basically means pouring layered soap from a funnel pitcher in a particular pattern. The other one looks like a pipe divider swirl where the pipes were concentrated on one side of the slab mold, or possibly the soap was just poured as if it was a pipe divider swirl, but out the pipes.


----------



## The_Emerald_Chicken

Mobjack Bay said:


> I agree about the clam shell pour, which basically means pouring layered soap from a funnel pitcher in a particular pattern. The other one looks like a pipe divider swirl where the pipes were concentrated on one side of the slab mold, or possibly the soap was just poured as if it was a pipe divider swirl, but out the pipes.


Thanks, @Mobjack Bay !!


----------



## dibbles

@The_Emerald_Chicken She called it a design scale on her Instagram - here's a video she made of another soap she made using this technique.


----------



## The_Emerald_Chicken

dibbles said:


> @The_Emerald_Chicken She called it a design scale on her Instagram - here's a video she made of another soap she made using this technique.



That is incredible soap!! Thanks so much for sharing the video, @dibbles . Someday when I'm feeling brave I may tackle that design


----------



## dibbles

By La Jolla Soap Company


----------



## Mobjack Bay

I think this person makes the molds:


----------



## szaza

Just a few that I liked when browsing.. hope I'm adding the pictures/links correctly..


----------



## Mobjack Bay

The use of thicker and thinner lines of color and the neutral grey in the orange and green Mater Sam swirl soaps is very effective.


----------



## CaraBou

One Pine Hill


----------



## dibbles

By MagiDo


----------



## szaza

dibbles said:


> By MagiDo
> View attachment 48590



I saw that one on instagram.. It's amazing, I can't even begin to imagine how she made something this perfect!


----------



## dibbles

szaza said:


> I saw that one on instagram.. It's amazing, I can't even begin to imagine how she made something this perfect!


I know! She makes the most amazing soaps, but this one  . I wonder if she made the design in a loaf and then used a cookie cutter to create an embed, or possibly used the inlaid design technique by first making the black and moon and then carving out the rest of the design. Maybe small cavity molds? Somehow dividing off a cylinder mold? It's gorgeous, though, and probably more work than I'd ever think about doing.


----------



## szaza

dibbles said:


> I know! She makes the most amazing soaps, but this one  . I wonder if she made the design in a loaf and then used a cookie cutter to create an embed, or possibly used the inlaid design technique by first making the black and moon and then carving out the rest of the design. Maybe small cavity molds? Somehow dividing off a cylinder mold? It's gorgeous, though, and probably more work than I'd ever think about doing.



The round landscape seems to have been pushed into the speckled part on the side. I imagine she might have poured a (sculptured) layer of speckles and put in an embed (sideways). If you look at the other soap in the background it seems to be the other side of the cut, being a perfect mirror of the front soap, so my money is on an embed, but how on earth did she get an embed to look like that!! I really like your cookie cutter idea..


----------



## amd

If I can throw this out there... maybe the center embed is made in several different processes. I think perhaps using only half of a pvc pipe (cut the long way so it is more like a trough) would allow a soap maker to sculpt and layer the bottom portion of the round embed, so where the landscaping is. Make a smaller cylinder embed for the moon, and then slide the half circle embed and the moon embed into a regular pvc pipe or round column mold and pour the darker sky color around the embeds. After that it's pretty easy to pour the bottom bar layer, use a scraping tool to form the "waves", place the round embed once the first layer has setup thick enough to support it, and then pour the remainder of the soap around it.

A lot of little steps, but this would be how I would tackle making a soap like this.


----------



## dibbles

@amd that’s possible too. However she did it, I’m in awe.


----------



## AliOop

@amd, that is genius! I guess for those first steps you listed, she could have used used the kind of cylinder mold that snaps together in two halves. So she could have used one half as the "trough." After it hardened, then she could have snapped it together with the other half, placed the moon embed, and poured the sky. However she did it, this took patience and some mad skills.


----------



## amd

AliOop said:


> However she did it, this took patience and some mad skills.


AGREED! I'm awe at the vision of being able to make it. I want to do it but I know I lack the patience. Most of the time it's all I can do to do a 3 color ITPS


----------



## dibbles

The more I think about it, using half of a silicone column mold and sculpting the layers makes the most sense. I want to try this and I don’t want to try this all at the same time. This is one of my all time favorite soaps I’ve ever seen.


----------



## Marsi

amd said:


> If I can throw this out there... maybe the center embed is made in several different processes. I think perhaps using only half of a pvc pipe (cut the long way so it is more like a trough) would allow a soap maker to sculpt and layer the bottom portion of the round embed, so where the landscaping is. Make a smaller cylinder embed for the moon, and then slide the half circle embed and the moon embed into a regular pvc pipe or round column mold and pour the darker sky color around the embeds. After that it's pretty easy to pour the bottom bar layer, use a scraping tool to form the "waves", place the round embed once the first layer has setup thick enough to support it, and then pour the remainder of the soap around it.
> 
> A lot of little steps, but this would be how I would tackle making a soap like this.


amd i like your halfpipe idea

the sculpted landscape could be put upside down on top of the dark sky pour



dibbles said:


> By MagiDo
> View attachment 48590


dibbles thank you
stunning!









						Schwedische Eiweissseife / Milchlinge / Clam Shell Technik
					

Milchseife, Clam Shell, Eiweissseife




					soapsandra.blogspot.com
				



Sandras smooth sheeps milk soap





*shortened


----------



## Finnegan

The sheep milk soaps are gorgeous. Looks like smooth white river rocks. I love it.


----------



## amd

AliOop said:


> she could have used used the kind of cylinder mold that snaps together in two halves.





dibbles said:


> I want to try this and I don’t want to try this all at the same time.


AliOop, I missed your comment about using a snap together mold - now that IS genius! And dibbles, I want to do this too... maybe a future soap challenge idea? I wonder how difficult it would be to DIY a round mold. Like, if one could split a PVC pipe, could we piece it back together for the second round pour without it leaking? Hmmm.... I must make time to play with this.... and see if Amazon carries the patience I will need to purchase to do it...


----------



## AliOop

amd said:


> Like, if one could split a PVC pipe, could we piece it back together for the second round pour without it leaking? Hmmm....


Two words: duct tape


----------



## Marsi

duct-tape free solution  

take the sculpted landscape out of the half pipe
pour the dark sky with the moon embed into the now empty half pipe
put the sculpted land embed upside down on top of the sky pour to make the round


----------



## dibbles

amd said:


> AliOop, I missed your comment about using a snap together mold - now that IS genius! And dibbles, I want to do this too... maybe a future soap challenge idea? I wonder how difficult it would be to DIY a round mold. Like, if one could split a PVC pipe, could we piece it back together for the second round pour without it leaking? Hmmm.... I must make time to play with this.... and see if Amazon carries the patience I will need to purchase to do it...


I think a Pringles can would be easier. They are cheap, and one could be cut in half and one could be left whole to place the sculpted part and then pour new soap in with it to make a round. The problem is the size - they are pretty big for a loaf mold.

edit to add: also, how hard is it to cut a PVC pipe in half lengthwise? I couldn't do it.


----------



## AliOop

Marsi said:


> duct-tape free solution
> 
> take the sculpted landscape out of the half pipe
> pour the dark sky with the moon embed into the now empty half pipe
> put the sculpted land embed upside down on top of the sky pour to make the round


Great idea! the only issue I see with that is when you press the sculpted embed down, you will have some soap overflow since one would almost have to overfill it to ensure no air pockets after pressing in the sculpted part. But as long as you planned for that overflow, it should work.



dibbles said:


> edit to add: also, how hard is it to cut a PVC pipe in half lengthwise? I couldn't do it.


Pretty easy if the person has any construction skills. My husband could do it in a minute. Me, I'd lose a hand (or my religion) just trying.


----------



## AliOop

delete double post


----------



## dibbles

AliOop said:


> Pretty easy if the person has any construction skills. My husband could do it in a minute. Me, I'd lose a hand (or my religion) just trying.


Which would be a concern for a challenge technique. If someone didn't have the tools and skill to cut PVC, there would have to be a good alternative way to achieve the result. I have a silicone column mold that comes apart, but not everyone does. @amd


----------



## AliOop

dibbles said:


> Which would be a concern for a challenge technique. If someone didn't have the tools and skill to cut PVC, there would have to be a good alternative way to achieve the result. I have a silicone column mold that comes apart, but not everyone does. @amd


Excellent point! Not everyone has the mold OR a handy partner  

Perhaps a Pringles can would be the solution. Or perhaps the challenge could be more general, just something to do with embeds?


----------



## amd

Marsi said:


> take the sculpted landscape out of the half pipe
> pour the dark sky with the moon embed into the now empty half pipe


My first thought was to actually slide the landscape into a regular pvc pipe, but I think the idea of not having to move or shift that piece around is much better. I don't trust that I could get the landscape side pressed tightly against the mold to prevent leakage around it as I poured the sky. I would also be concerned about air pockets doing the "flop" method.... I just see it as being a huge mess for my clumsy self. I really think building the mold around it is the most foolproof way to do it.



dibbles said:


> how hard is it to cut a PVC pipe in half lengthwise?


I'd have to ask my husband as I'm not allowed to play with power tools... I do know that cutting the PVC pipe to length is painless (for my husband, I'd lose a hand and a leg if I tried it I'm sure). And I'm sure if I bribed him with steak and beer he would split one for me regardless of how difficult it was... but I'm not loaning out my husband to do it for everyone  But I think you're onto something using a pringles can, those are easily accessible to most and could be cut with a scissors, except for the bottom, we'd have to rig that up. I'm also thinking "does it have to be round" - I have a smaller whipping cream carton in my stash that I have been saving for making a square rimmed soap (that I'm honestly never going to do, ha!), although I'll still have one end I'll need to figure out how to make leakproof. I need a week off work and a clear schedule...


----------



## amd

Seriously... I've started stalking this maker now... and her soaps are stunning... ALL.OF.THEM.





						MAGIDO SOAPS Handcrafted Artisan Soaps Made in USA
					

Cold-Process All-Natural Handmade Soap Made in USA




					magidosoaps.com
				



Don't tell my husband but I'm in love...


----------



## AliOop

amd said:


> Seriously... I've started stalking this maker now... and her soaps are stunning... ALL.OF.THEM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAGIDO SOAPS Handcrafted Artisan Soaps Made in USA
> 
> 
> Cold-Process All-Natural Handmade Soap Made in USA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> magidosoaps.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't tell my husband but I'm in love...


Just looked at her site...  no words...


----------



## dibbles

I know... she is incredible.


----------



## DKing

amd said:


> Seriously... I've started stalking this maker now... and her soaps are stunning... ALL.OF.THEM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAGIDO SOAPS Handcrafted Artisan Soaps Made in USA
> 
> 
> Cold-Process All-Natural Handmade Soap Made in USA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> magidosoaps.com



ok, yeah.....I am so in awe of the skill of some soap makers.  It truly can be such art!  I would hate to use these soaps as they are just so beautiful!


----------



## AliOop

Did y'all see this one???  by @l_kantarova on IG.


----------



## dibbles

Another amazing soap maker. It is gorgeous.


----------



## CaraBou

UBU Soap n' Bees


----------



## TashaBird

AliOop said:


> Did y'all see this one???  by @l_kantarova on IG.
> 
> View attachment 48721


THIS is the one! How are those raindrops there? I need raindrops!!!


----------



## TashaBird

AliOop said:


> Did y'all see this one???  by @l_kantarova on IG.
> 
> View attachment 48721


I’d love to follow her on IG but I’m not finding her in the search. This might be one of my favorite soaps I’ve ever seen. I don’t want to exactly replicate it at all. But, I love horizon soaps!!! I have so many ideas for color combinations!


----------



## AliOop

@TashaBird ETA: I had her name spelled wrong, doh! I tagged you in the post, and here is the IG link to that soap: l_kantorova landscape soap

The raindrop technique is called mini-drop swirls. Tree Marie Soapworks has some good videos on that. You can also join SoapChallengeClub.com to get access to the tutorials, or to participate in their monthly challenges. The soap pic from l_kantorova is her entry for the August 2020 challenge.


----------



## TashaBird

AliOop said:


> @TashaBird ETA: I had her name spelled wrong, doh! I tagged you in the post, and here is the IG link to that soap: l_kantorova landscape soap
> 
> The raindrop technique is called mini-drop swirls. Tree Marie Soapworks has some good videos on that. You can also join SoapChallengeClub.com to get access to the tutorials, or to participate in their monthly challenges. The soap pic from l_kantorova is her entry for the August 2020 challenge.


I need raindrops.


----------



## tommysgirl

I wanna make soaps like these when I grow up!!


----------



## TashaBird

Is there a different thread for non soap pics that inspire me to make soap? I’d love to try this, without the boat.


----------



## amd

TashaBird said:


> Is there a different thread for non soap pics that inspire me to make soap?


Not that I know of - start it! That pic is gorgeous, and I think would be easy to do. An ITPS placed in the pot and poured in a certain way would get you the water I think, add in a round column embed and black sky. You could stamp the boat or carve it into the face after cutting the soap to keep that part simple.


----------



## AliOop

TashaBird said:


> I need raindrops.


Here is the video link for using the mini-drop swirl technique to make raindrops:


----------



## earlene

TashaBird said:


> Is there a different thread for non soap pics that inspire me to make soap? I’d love to try this, without the boat.


Well, there is a non-soap photos thread.  It's called Random Picture Thread (non-soap).  But as far as I am aware, there isn't one with a title such as 'Soap Inspiration Pictures Thread' or the like.  I had a similar idea, but mine isn't a thread it's an album in my media section and I also have a folder on my computer dedicated to soap inspiration photos.  I labeled it 'Inspiration'.  But thread might actually lead to some discussion, whereas a folder or media album doesn't lend itself to discussion.  So I agree with *amd* that you should start a thread.


----------



## Anstarx

Saw this one on reddit today. I don't do MP often aside from embeds but holy moly I want to try something like this one!
A combination of CP and MP


----------



## KimW

Anstarx said:


> Saw this one on reddit today. I don't do MP often aside from embeds but holy moly I want to try something like this one!
> A combination of CP and MP



That is so stinkin' cute!  Gonna have to give that one a shot.


----------



## earlene

Gorgeous white Christmas soap!  Good find, *Anstarx*.


Anstarx said:


> Saw this one on reddit today. I don't do MP often aside from embeds but holy moly I want to try something like this one!
> A combination of CP and MP


----------



## TashaBird

Saw this one last night and had to look up the video. To Comb Over, Or Not To Comb Over.
(that name is hilarious!)


----------



## Dawni

From Instagram




Also Instagram


----------



## TashaBird

Looking for more uses for soap dough. Found this polymer clay technique that a lady uses to make what she calls “mirror soap”. Very cool!


----------



## amd

These absolutely fascinate me! I think the maker said she has 13 soaps in this series.


----------



## Kessewaa

Am new here and I have learnt so much today from this thread. Thank you newbie


----------



## TashaBird

Ok, so this very talented person 3D printed their own scrapers. Anyone care to try to guess and deconstruct this? Did they work upside down or top bottom up? How the heck did they get those shadows on the mountains?!


----------



## KimW

amd said:


> These absolutely fascinate me! I think the maker said she has 13 soaps in this series.



Nooooo - those are too cute!!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kiti Williams

I am very envious over these soaps!  I fear they would not get used, because they are so pretty.


----------



## TashaBird

I forgot to credit the artist. It’s posted in the FB group Tree Marie Soapworks.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

TashaBird said:


> I forgot to credit the artist. It’s posted in the FB group Tree Marie Soapworks.


I think it looks somewhat doable starting with the sky on the bottom and moving up.






I found this post by Claudia Carpenter useful for understanding how to use shapers.








						Winter Wonderland
					

I've been dreaming of how I could make this soap since we did the Landscape Challenge  -- it's the flip side of my neon-bright ocean sunset:...




					www.soap.city


----------



## Mobjack Bay

I would love to make swirls like these, but haven’t a clue how to get them to align on a horizontal plane.


----------



## TashaBird

Mobjack Bay said:


> I think it looks somewhat doable starting with the sky on the bottom and moving up.
> 
> View attachment 52788
> 
> 
> I found this post by Claudia Carpenter useful for understanding how to use shapers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winter Wonderland
> 
> 
> I've been dreaming of how I could make this soap since we did the Landscape Challenge  -- it's the flip side of my neon-bright ocean sunset:...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.soap.city


I got a response from the soaker who made it. She printed her own scrapers, and it took 14 of them!! wow!


----------



## TashaBird

Mobjack Bay said:


> I would love to make swirls like these, but haven’t a clue how to get them to align on a horizontal plane.
> 
> View attachment 52796


That is a beautiful swirl! Do you have any idea how they do the gold stamp like that? I’ve got a stamp I’d like to do that with.


----------



## dibbles

@Mobjack Bay the swirl looks like a drop swirl with a hanger pulled horizontally through it. I'm not always too good at figuring these things out, though, so I could be way wrong. @TashaBird Again, I could be wrong but I think the stamp was probably dipped in gold mica. It just takes a very thin coating, and may have been applied to the stamp with a brush. 

Just my guesses though.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Thanks @dibbles I will give it a try!

@TashaBird It’s easy to do.  For the soaps below, I sprayed a resin stamp with alcohol (not sure if it was 91 or 70%), sprinkled on the mica and then stamped the soap.  I recently bought glitter spray *pumps* from Nurture which I think will make it even easier.


----------



## TashaBird

Ok, not a soap pic. But I want those decorations as a pull through plate!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

I’ve been through all 140 pages of this thread over the last couple of weeks.  Sure, there are platforms like IG now where we can browse soap to our heart’s content, but this thread is a bit different because it‘s building up a record of diverse soaps and soap making over time. A tip of the spatula to @newbie who started the thread and shared an impressive array of photos from her collection and to @CaraBou and @Dawni who have also been major contributors. Let’s keep it up folks!

Here are a few soaps that caught my eye recently.

I think this top, the layering and the color scheme are all interesting.



There aren’t many soaps posted in this thread that are obviously made with natural colorants, so here are a few that I like.





and this one in honor of this month’s challenge


----------



## Ellacho

Wow, beautiful !


----------



## Mobjack Bay

like melted ribbon


----------



## Tara_H

So glad you bumped this! I've been looking through it all morning - some amazing stuff in here!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Holly of Kapia Mera.  She usually uses only plant infusions, indigo, AC and clays to color her soaps, but mentions that the thin line swirl soap has TD in the base soap.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Pretty! by LilaSudsSoaps


----------



## Mobjack Bay

I’ve been looking for inspiration for using discoloring FOs without resorting to vanilla color stabilizer. 

I’m sure this one has been posted before, but it’s worth looking at more than once If you’re looking for dark soap inspiration.




such an interesting top




I have a rock that looks like this




Great use of the honey comb effect and honey!




TD helping to thicken up the white?




Great use of a little color to make a tan soap pop.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Taking a more minimalistic approach works, too.










There appears to be a halo or shadow line above the dark soap.  I’ve seen a similar effect in a soap made by @dibbles for one of the challenges. Photo from Pinterest.




I read recently that dissolving natural wool in the lye makes for a luxurious soap, perhaps due to the lanolin in the wool.  I pulled this Auntie Clara soap photo off Pinterest.




bold statement top


----------



## KimW

Mobjack Bay said:


> Taking a more minimalistic approach works, too.


You know I'm getting ready to raid the chocolate candy bowl, right??  
This is one that caught my eye today and is almost exactly what I had pictured in my mind for a future soap.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

KimW said:


> You know I'm getting ready to raid the chocolate candy bowl, right??
> This is one that caught my eye today and is almost exactly what I had pictured in my mind for a future soap.
> View attachment 56211


I love this one.  I‘m imagining a coastline in some far off place I’ve never visited. Do you know who made it?


----------



## KimW

Mobjack Bay said:


> I love this one.  I‘m imagining a coastline in some far off place I’ve never visited. Do you know who made it?


An Etsy shop "Palm Soap"


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Happy Earth Day!  The colorants are nettle, annatto and charcoal.


----------



## SoapLover1

Love, Love, Love Your Soap! Great Job! Blessings!


----------



## The_Phoenix

Mobjack Bay said:


> Happy Earth Day!  The colorants are nettle, annatto and charcoal.
> 
> View attachment 56401


These colors are very van Gogh.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

SoapLover1 said:


> Love, Love, Love Your Soap! Great Job! Blessings!


SoapLover1 - although I did inadvertently post one of my own soaps further up in the thread, I subsequently came to learn that this thread was created as a place for us to share the soaps of others, usually non-member makers. The Photo Gallery is a good place for members of SMF to share their soaps. That beautiful Earth Day soap was shared by the maker on Instagram.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

The_Phoenix said:


> These colors are very van Gogh.


A way to make that annatto, or gold clay, sing in the color scheme!


----------



## The_Phoenix

This design caught my eye. I've been picking it apart to figure out how they did it. There is some feathering on the right, so I'm guessing a wall pour with OPW, possibly using a divider. Then a drop swirl for the remainder. And finishing with a hanger swirl. Thoughts???


----------



## TashaBird

The_Phoenix said:


> View attachment 57422
> 
> 
> This design caught my eye. I've been picking it apart to figure out how they did it. There is some feathering on the right, so I'm guessing a wall pour with OPW, possibly using a divider. Then a drop swirl for the remainder. And finishing with a hanger swirl. Thoughts???


I love it! I’ve been trying to think of ways to use my dividers without doing a Taiwanese Swirl. I didn’t care for the cutting process of that technique too much.


----------



## dibbles

@The_Phoenix that soap actually looks more like a Clyde Slide to me. It shares a similarity to a One Pot Wonder in that all the colors are layered in a single pouring pot, but it isn't a wall pour.  It was a SMF challenge once upon a time, and here is a link to the entry thread. Another technique that produces lots of different looks. July Challenge entry thread

ETA: the technique was developed by Clyde Yoshida of Vibrant Soap. He has some YT videos, and others have made videos using this technique as well.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Mobjack Bay said:


> Great use of the honey comb effect and honey!



Finally my bubblewrap hoarding has become a purpose!


----------



## The_Phoenix

TashaBird said:


> I love it! I’ve been trying to think of ways to use my dividers without doing a Taiwanese Swirl. I didn’t care for the cutting process of that technique too much.


I feel the same about the cutting of the TS. I don’t care for the fussiness and the potential for wasted soap.



dibbles said:


> @The_Phoenix that soap actually looks more like a Clyde Slide to me. It shares a similarity to a One Pot Wonder in that all the colors are layered in a single pouring pot, but it isn't a wall pour.  It was a SMF challenge once upon a time, and here is a link to the entry thread. Another technique that produces lots of different looks. July Challenge entry thread
> 
> ETA: the technique was developed by Clyde Yoshida of Vibrant Soap. He has some YT videos, and others have made videos using this technique as well.


Ah hah! What an interesting technique with very complex results. Thank you, @dibbles!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

ResolvableOwl said:


> Finally my bubblewrap hoarding has become a purpose!


Go for it!


----------



## lwwh67

newbie said:


> Double or nothing.
> 
> View attachment 21064
> 
> 
> View attachment 21065


such a cool pour design.  How do you make that design?


----------



## Relle

lwwh67 said:


> such a cool pour design.  How do you make that design?


These are photos of other people's soap, not the member that posted them. You will have to go to the site that made them for that answer.This thread is just for soap pics that people find on the Internet that they like.


----------



## lwwh67

newbie said:


> B&W for today
> 
> View attachment 21110
> 
> 
> Extremely cool.
> 
> 
> Location Theme Soap Challenge
> 
> View attachment 21119
> 
> 
> Great salt bar.
> 
> View attachment 21140


I love this design.  Did you alternating colors, pouring on the side of the mold?  Did you cut it differently to get that design. Such a natural looking design.


----------



## lwwh67

Relle said:


> These are photos of other people's soap, not the member that posted them. You will have to go to the site that made them for that answer.This thread is just for soap pics that people find on the Internet that they like.


Oh   I wish there was an app to take a picture of a soap design that you like and it would show you how to pour it. Thanks!


----------

